# Summit Raceway - Fort Wayne, IN - 2006-2007 season edition



## sheath

I guess it's time to replace the "2005" thread with a new one. 
Welcome to the Summit Raceway 2006-2007 season indoor carpet roadcourse season!


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> I guess it's time to replace the "2005" thread with a new one.
> Welcome to the Summit Raceway 2006-2007 season indoor carpet roadcourse season!


LMAO!!! Thanks Mr. President... Anyone know when the next Summer Speed GT race is going to be?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> July 25, Aug. 8 and Aug. 22 are the next 3 Speed GT nights, as far as I know. With the 4th of July on a Tuesday, and then the Enduro race, we kind of got away from the 1st and 3rd (or was it 2nd and 4th) Tuesdays of the month.
> 
> I guess I could start a 2006-2007 season thread, and we could work our way over to the new one.
> 
> I also need to totally scrap my TC3 setup and start from the ground up. During the approximate 8 minute runs in the enduro, I was tight for about 2 minutes, good for about 2, and loose for the remaining 4. So basically, for about 6 of the 8 minutes, I was fighting the car one way or another. I know, I know... forget the setup, totally scrap the TC3, right?


 Thanks for the info, I just ported your post from the 2005 thread. 

I would recommend you dump the TC3. Drive Bumpy's car or Ben's new car on the 25th and tell me what you should do for the money. I think you can still sell FT TC3s for around $90-$125 depending on the condition, spares, and pictures taken. You can get a new TA05 in the box for like $135. All you need to get are good shocks (Tamiya shocks :thumbsup: ) and a few spares. That puts you into a brand new, competitive belt drive for less than $200. After selling your TC3, you would have a ridiculously cheap A-main contender that would still be able to be hopped up even further...

There are also some Xrays for sale locally I believe. There have got to be some good 19T/CS-27 carpet setups for them online...

Or you could just jump on the bandwagon  ...

I think there will be a collusion between like-branded drivers that would benefit everyone involved. If you think about it, this is what the JRXS guys have been doing for a while now... well, everyone has been trying to get Seth's setup... j/k... 

I also think it would be good to start talking to people about possible team situations for next year. There are a lot of talented regulars whose team disintegrated last year and they were left to fend for themselves. 

I think the guys who try to stay with outdated equipment are going to find themselves further and further behind. But that's just my opinion...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'm still a free agent. I've had some interest shown, but nobody has shown me the money. I want to race with people that are interested in racing. No more politics or BS. Racing to have fun and be competitive.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I'm still a free agent. I've had some interest shown, but nobody has shown me the money. I want to race with people that are interested in racing. No more politics or BS. Racing to have fun and be competitive.
> 
> Ben


 Team Stang already has three drivers under contract Ben or you you would be considered.  Wally ( Greased Lightning) Monroe, Dennis ( the Menice) Anderson, and Alan (Super Rookie) Puff have joined forces to make the next Speed GT season a nightmare for all teams considering making a run at a team championship! It all happens this fall when we go indoors but for now I must stay focused on beating those off-road dirt racers.


----------



## airborn

Team Zink will be:

Seth Barrand
Mark Maroney


Driveing the C6 Corvette.


----------



## sportpak

Ya'll are all ugly too...lol


----------



## sportpak

Seriously though, I can't wait to see how the teams fall into place. I can envision how several teams will end up. The other 12-15 guys that are left, including myself, will be very interesting how they line up. I had some tough luck last year on the team side of things. I just hope I get a deal with some guys that show up every week and want to run hard. It's going to be very exciting with the new points system. On an individual level, I hope to have done enough and paid enough attention to our crusty veterans, to not be completly off the pace. Aaand the Mini.....don't get me started.

WindBag


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> I would recommend you dump the TC3. Drive Bumpy's car or Ben's new car on the 25th and tell me what you should do for the money. I think you can still sell FT TC3s for around $90-$125 depending on the condition, spares, and pictures taken. You can get a new TA05 in the box for like $135. All you need to get are good shocks (Tamiya shocks :thumbsup: ) and a few spares. That puts you into a brand new, competitive belt drive for less than $200. After selling your TC3, you would have a ridiculously cheap A-main contender that would still be able to be hopped up even further...
> -Sean


I got a TA05, I so far am very impressed with the build. I haven't ran it yet, but everything from the drivetrain to the steering is silky smooth. The steering system alone is hands down an inprovement over my TC4. It also fits the GTB nicely. Tuesday will really tell the tail. Sean is kicking a** with his 415, more laps he turns the better it looks. I hope to have similar results. I'm happy it's been economically reasonable, while being expandable as my level of driving increases. 

Great! I sound like Sean now. Outside the box.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Ya'll are all ugly too...lol


 :jest: :thumbsup: :tongue: :lol: Man, this is going to be a fun season!


----------



## sportpak

Mike Cook bought a JRXS yesterday on eBay. What a chump.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Mike Cook bought a JRXS yesterday onhttp://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a chump.
> Ben


 There's nothing wrong with that, I hope he got a good deal. It will probably be easier for him to perform well considering the body of JRXS knowledge that already exists at the track. I'm only saying some people should try to look outside the box. This is racing, not follow the leader, or NASCAR for that matter.


sportpak said:


> I can't wait to see how the teams fall into place. I can envision how several teams will end up. The other 12-15 guys that are left, including myself, will be very interesting how they line up. I had some tough luck last year on the team side of things. I just hope I get a deal with some guys that show up every week and want to run hard. It's going to be very exciting with the new points system.


 If Mike can get competitive with a used JRXS as cheaply as you can with a brand new TA05, then more power to him. He would be a valuable teammate as well. If I were you Ben, I would ask Shane (if he doesn't already have plans) to be the #1 driver and Mike or yourself be the #2. Shane, you and Mike would be a stout team, no matter what cars you run. I believe Scott is still looking for a ride and a team as well. I would use Saturday for some networking time and try to get an idea of what a team would look like for you. There are several dedicated and talented people who should be out there on Saturday that would be great additions to any team.

-Sean


----------



## airborn

yeah shane is a free agent with the desolving of team mercedes. hey in the spring of 2005 I went to the rc hobby show in Chicago and saw the JRXS for the first time and thats when I decided to get one. So dont be hateing :dude: 

seth


----------



## sportpak

I'm not hating, I like variety.

Where is team Mercedes going? Anybody know if Karl is going to run? Is Shane going to run on Tuesday? He quit showing up due to work, Karl sold everything.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I'm not hating, I like variety.
> 
> Where is team Mercedes going? Anybody know if Karl is going to run? Is Shane going to run on Tuesday? He quit showing up due to work, Karl sold everything.
> 
> Ben


 Team Mercedes is under new management. Brad, Bumpy, and I will be running the CLK GTR until we decide there is a better body, which should take about a week. But I think the Spruce Goose looks pretty cool on the track. 

I believe Shane is in for the fall, he had a few things going on at the end of last season and he was also Karl's teammate :freak: (j/k Karl!). But I don't want to talk for Shane. 

Last I spoke to him, Karl is currently done, but the door is never closed. I hope he comes back for the fall. The Speed GT 'A' should be pretty stout, he would make it that much tougher...



Sethro Jenkins said:


> yeah shane is a free agent with the desolving of team mercedes. hey in the spring of 2005 I went to the rc hobby show in Chicago and saw the JRXS for the first time and thats when I decided to get one. So dont be hateing :dude:
> 
> seth


 No one is hating on you Sethro! You were one of the first people to get that car, and that is great. You believed in something and made it work. You also went with the Corvette and are at the center of the whole PF/HPI body issue. No one is against you because of your success, it is because of your body odor. LMAO!!! I am way just kidding!!! 

It is nice when someone moves to a new level of performance, it gives everyone else that was their level a rabbit to run for. Now you need to travel a bit and see the fast guys in action. I'll buy half the gas, just say when, where, and what class...

My issue is that when the TC3 was king, everyone at Summit drove one until out of towners kick our butts. The same thing is starting, or has already happened with the JRXS. If we don't have some people who aren't afraid to experiment, we aren't going to get any faster. Plus, if you can perform at the same level with a cheaper ride, why not?

-Sean


----------



## sheath

I need a test drive on Tuesday... I see a light in the distance... TA05... TA05...


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Last I spoke to him, Karl is currently done, but the door is never closed. I hope he comes back for the fall. The Speed GT 'A' should be pretty stout, he would make it that much tougher...
> 
> -Sean



That sucks. He surely has the speed to make some serious noise. He'll be back.

Scott, I'll let you check my TA05 tuesday after I make sure it won't burst into flames.

I wish this car came with a better bumper. It's nice having it when you want to use it (on a JRXS). :hat: 

Ben


----------



## airborn

you guys are fun to race with. Forgive me I am a little shook up I just watched the last episode season 5 of The Shield and I am beside my self at what Shane did to Lem.

Vic will never be the same.


----------



## sportpak

I watched that show once or twice. Afterward I felt like going out and getting into a fight with a little person. I wouldn't want to fight someone my own size. I'm too pretty to get all busted up.

Ben


----------



## airborn

there has been a upset on Team ZINK and now we have to look for a new driver we have a offer on the table with a very good driver just waiting for a reply. 

The exciting news will be disclosed when we know more.

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> there has been a upset on Team ZINK...


 You didn't drop a grenade in someone's car did you?..


----------



## sportpak

We are running tomorrow correct? Are we going to have to lay a track down? I'm planning on being there early as I can. So if we have to it shouldn't be too bad if we have a couple guys.

Ben


----------



## airborn

You didn't drop a grenade in someone's car did you?..



LOL!!!!
no

Talks have been going very well with the prospective driver!!!!!!! He likes the driver deal placed on the table. 

Sounds good for Team ZINK more info when every thing is tied up. :thumbsup: 

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Talks have been going very well with the prospective driver!!!!!!! He likes the driver deal placed on the table.
> 
> Sounds good for Team ZINK more info when every thing is tied up. :thumbsup:
> 
> seth


...and you'll have a team with an RDX driver? Blasphemy!!

-Sean


----------



## airborn

Oh no he was considered and wanted very much. I do not like the idea of a stacked team when we all want a chance at the team title. However the choice I went for will still make ZINK one of the top contenders for team champs.


----------



## sportpak

Great, he must be running Big Phil as his C driver.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Well after getting back into the offroad scene. I def. want to come back into onroad this fall. Wish I never sold my JRXS!!  I'll be hunting for another before fall or I might wait for the rear motor version release. :thumbsup: 
My lady is pretty cool with me doing my thing, but with ith my daughters birth coming up it would be too much for me to race twice a week now.


----------



## airborn

its all set, papers have been singed paychecks cashed. Its offical Team ZINK has a new driver for the 2006 - 2007 season.

We will hold a press conferance on Tuesday with the new driver for questions and PR.

seth


----------



## sportpak

I'd like to thank Bumpy for talking me down off my roof last night. Thrashing on the new car to have it ready, drove me to the edge. Thankfully he knew what I had going on and saved the day. 

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

Not a problem. Information is key when trying to get a new car together.


Don't worry about the bumper being strong enough. It is. Trust me.

-Bumpy


----------



## Hustler

No one tests high impact suppression devices quite like the Illustrious Mr. Bumptastic does... Also, I am a little troubled when he is considered intelligentsia. LOL, see ya'll tonight. I won't be there until 8 again.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

I'm gonna dirty up the thread here this one time (get it? dirt). Oh well, for those of you guys that's not afraid of that brown stuff and like to go Wupeeeeeeeee going over jumps here's a bit of info. :dude: http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Indiana_outdoor_electric_offroad.pdf


----------



## david18t

im intrested in that mini cooper as a class and http://www.corallyusa.com/2005/CCT.htm this car caught my attention. its cheap has a ball diff is simple at takes a stick pack like alot of off road cars. i think it would be sweet to run a series with these alternating between oval and road coarse with stick packs take same servos motors and batts that the offroad vehicles do stock motor wise. still up in the air about it though but i do plan on running with ya even if its 1/12 scale


----------



## Hustler

If I am going to race 10th scale pan cars on a cheap budget, it is going to look like this...










Real performance for $159... But Dale has a different idea with the Legends cars... we can talk about this on Saturday... 

-Sean


----------



## david18t

i like that too. just something that uses same everything from running gear to batteries lol although im not so sure id be a shock guy i come from the time where we used springs fuel tubing and shims on on road cars lol


----------



## sportpak

Had a blast last nght fellas. The TA05 showed me alot. 

It's funny, part of my contract with ZINK is that Seth has to tell me at least once a night how incredibe my Tamiya looks...LOL!


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Had a blast last nght fellas. The TA05 showed me alot.
> 
> It's funny, part of my contract with ZINK is that Seth has to tell me at least once a night how incredibe my "Tamiya" looks...LOL!


 That is surely a unique pet name for "it"...


----------



## wallyworld

Looking forward to running my JRXS in a couple of weeks guys.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Sean, I'll let you call "it" whatever you want.

Ben


----------



## Z.Hallett

are 4200's going to be legal this fall season at Summit?


----------



## dave w 1

Hustler said:


> If I am going to race 10th scale pan cars on a cheap budget, it is going to look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real performance for $159... But Dale has a different idea with the Legends cars... we can talk about this on Saturday...
> 
> -Sean





NOW THATS A RACE CAR LIGHT AND FAST!!!!


----------



## Hustler

david18t said:


> i like that too. just something that uses same everything from running gear to batteries lol although im not so sure id be a shock guy i come from the time where we used springs fuel tubing and shims on on road cars lol


 We all come from a time when things were simpler, they just weren't better...LOL 

We have a bunch of different directions we can go at Dale's track because he just wants us to have fun. I think we need to focus on staying with a simpler program and staying consistent. Every year we come out with a few different things or new classes. I don't want everyone having to buy a few new cars every year because we decided on the new flavor of the season car. 

It is ok to do that if you want the latest and greatest car of whatever class you are already running, but if we are constantly creating new classes, it's going to backfire on us...



Z.Hallett said:


> are 4200's going to be legal this fall season at Summit?


There are a few different onroad classes that we run at Summit. I don't know of any battery rule other than no Lipos and whether to run 4 or 6 cells depending on what class...



dave w 1 said:


> NOW THATS A RACE CAR LIGHT AND FAST!!!!


 Why hasn't this car taken off? CRC makes a good car, 190mm direct drive would be super quick, centerline mounted batteries, and we all know how to make a pan car go, this should be a hit? Stick a big brushless system in it and start cutting tires. 6 cell mod 10th scale direct drive mayhem. Now THAT would be worth the price of admission...


-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I still think the Mini is cute...

Ben


----------



## david18t

Hustler said:


> We all come from a time when things were simpler, they just weren't better...LOL
> 
> We have a bunch of different directions we can go at Dale's track because he just wants us to have fun. I think we need to focus on staying with a simpler program and staying consistent. Every year we come out with a few different things or new classes. I don't want everyone having to buy a few new cars every year because we decided on the new flavor of the season car.
> 
> It is ok to do that if you want the latest and greatest car of whatever class you are already running, but if we are constantly creating new classes, it's going to backfire on us...
> 
> There are a few different onroad classes that we run at Summit. I don't know of any battery rule other than no Lipos and whether to run 4 or 6 cells depending on what class...
> 
> Why hasn't this car taken off? CRC makes a good car, 190mm direct drive would be super quick, centerline mounted batteries, and we all know how to make a pan car go, this should be a hit? Stick a big brushless system in it and start cutting tires. 6 cell mod 10th scale direct drive mayhem. Now THAT would be worth the price of admission...
> 
> 
> -Sean


i agree with th no new car every year part put in all seriousness a pan car should be at least runnable. its cheaper (apparently) fast controlable and most of all uses same gear lol


----------



## Brad Mergy

What is wrong with 1/12 scale? I know we want to have another class but seriously now that we will be running a 19turn/4300 brushless 1/12 scale class it opens up a stock 1/12 scale class for less experienced or more budget minded racers. You can spec the longest lasting least chunk resistant tires, thick bodies, cheap batteries and the slowest motor known to man and you are good to go! Then when the less experienced driver wants to step it up they can use there existing car and electronics and run in the 19 turn class. 

I could be missing the point if there is one. If I am missing the point my vote is for the 1/10th scale pan car with unlimited motors I miss the good old days when I put my 1/10th scale pan car on the track with 7 cells and a 9x1 motor and the marshals took two steps back I know Tracey remembers those days


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> What is wrong with 1/12 scale? I know we want to have another class but seriously now that we will be running a 19turn/4300 brushless 1/12 scale class it opens up a stock 1/12 scale class for less experienced or more budget minded racers. You can spec the longest lasting least chunk resistant tires, thick bodies, cheap batteries and the slowest motor known to man and you are good to go! Then when the less experienced driver wants to step it up they can use there existing car and electronics and run in the 19 turn class.
> 
> I could be missing the point if there is one. If I am missing the point my vote is for the 1/10th scale pan car with unlimited motors I miss the good old days when I put my 1/10th scale pan car on the track with 7 cells and a 9x1 motor and the marshals took two steps back I know Tracey remembers those days


I think that is a great idea... 12th scale! Now why didn't we think of that before?.. LOL!!! :lol:

Seriously, Brad hit it right on the head. We all have a 12th scale and most of us can drive them. It is the perfect beginner car and it can run onroad or oval. Let's just get ready for the season... But I'd do the 10th 6-cell mod GTP (or 190mm touring bodies) in a second!

-Sean


----------



## david18t

for me 4 cell packs wouldnt be worth the money. i want something id just plop a 19 turn or co27 in with a 6 cell flat pack. also my servos are pretty big


----------



## Hustler

david18t said:


> for me 4 cell packs wouldnt be worth the money. i want something id just plop a 19 turn or co27 in with a 6 cell flat pack. also my servos are pretty big


2 six cell packs make 3 four cell packs. Bodies and tires are cheaper too. 4 cell means less motor wear and stress on the speedo. 12th stock is as cheap as it gets. I think it's cheaper than stock buggy. We can hook you up CHEAP!! Plus, nothing improves your driving more than 12th scale.

I can get you into the Speed GT or 12th scale cheaply. I admit we could use more of your existing stuff to run GT, but I guarantee 12th won't be a burden. Let's talk about what you want to run tomorrow while we're at the track...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I sold my TC4 on eBay this wekend. The dude that won it lives in Gas City. When he saw where I was at he emailed me wanting to know if we race cars like this in FW. I gave him the web address and told him about the place. Told him be bring all his cronies up with him. Small world.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Ben, you got a PM


----------



## sportpak

What happened to Bumpy? Bumpy.................


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> What happened to Bumpy? Bumpy.................


Bumptastic needs to finish a heat... Tuesday the 8th fools?

-Drunk Sean??


----------



## TrashMan

It seems that the Revolution has begun!!!


----------



## sportpak

TrashMan said:


> It seems that the Revolution has begun!!!


Yep, so far it's about 3 against 20 or so. 

Drat, foiled again by those pesky JRXSs!!

Ben


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> It seems that the Revolution has begun!!!


Will we be seeing a Reinhoehl return anytime soon? Bring your trucks out on Saturday, I'll remind you why you hate pitting on Tuesday nights... LOL, hope things are well with you guys!

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

Bumpy is back. for now. I've had alot going on at work. that happens when we get alot of rain. Then I got called to go out of town. I'm out of town monday - thurs for the next 2 weeks. Sorry no bumpy for the 8th. I'll make it up to you all by puting you all in the boards the next time i'm there.

Bumpy

Vader was framed!


----------



## sportpak

It's good hearing from Bumpy. Are the Reinhoehls going to make an apprearance this week?

Ben


----------



## david18t

what are good rubber tires for tc?


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> Yep, so far it's about 3 against 20 or so.
> 
> Drat, foiled again by those pesky JRXSs!!
> 
> Ben


There's pics out of the new AE TC5. 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=107105&page=21&pp=30


----------



## Brad Mergy

david18t said:


> what are good rubber tires for tc?


We have to use CS27's but they are pretty good and are the most popular Rubber tire for TC.


----------



## sportpak

Is everyone going to make it tomorrow? The Maronies haven't run carpet lately. If we get the Maronies and Reinhoehls along with the regular summer crew we should have a nice turnout. Come on fellas.....

Ben


----------



## david18t

we allowed to heat up, use compound or scuff up the tires in tc class?


----------



## airborn

sure you can do what ever you want.


----------



## Z.Hallett

is 12th stock a large class at summit, i know that tc stock surely wasnt especially at the New Years Day Race.


----------



## sheath

In the summer months here, when we are only running every other Tuesday night, there is no 1/12 scalers running, only the Speed GT class (19 turn touring with rubber tires). Once the indoor season starts up in October we should have a good turnout of 1/12 scale racers. Last year we alternated our Speed GT points nights with the 1/12 scale points nights, so the turnout was better on alternating weeks. Once it gets closer to indoor season, we should have an idea of which Tuesdays we will be running which points nights.


----------



## Z.Hallett

i dont care about points im talking saturdays, i livve in toledo so week day races are out of the question


----------



## Hustler

Z.Hallett said:


> i dont care about points im talking saturdays, i livve in toledo so week day races are out of the question


Zak, I believe Saturdays in the winter are only oval here at Summit. Right now it is outdoor off road. We used to run 12th pretty heavy on Sundays, but so do some other tracks close to you...

-Sean


----------



## Z.Hallett

well thanks for the info, ill be there though for the new years day race. last year that was awsome.
-Zac


----------



## Hustler

Anyone up for a 12th scale warmup night? Stock or 19T...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Is the road course going to be torn down on Fridays? This next coming Friday I am planning on practicing with my buggy a little, if the road course is down I'd like to run the TC too.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Ben. Can you help me tear down the on-road track and set up the oval friday? I'll leave it up for you.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Dale, Friday is looking complicated now. I would like to practice Thursday after work. I'll stop in Friday evening if you would like some help. Time-wise I'd be in there probably 5-6ish. Your on my way home so it's not that big of deal. I enjoy helping out. I don't know about Saturday racing yet. My buddy might need some help, so racing may get pushed back a week.

I'll be around.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Scott,

You've got a PM!!

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Sean,

Back at you...

Scott


----------



## Hustler

... as the revolution slowly begins to gain momentum... :devil:


----------



## sportpak

It won't be long....

I smell fear in the air... :devil:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> It won't be long....
> 
> I smell fear in the air... :devil:


I don't think that's fear... :lol:


----------



## sportpak

Maybe I just pooped my pants...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Maybe I just pooped my pants...
> 
> Ben


MAYBE??? Like you don't know?? LOL!! ...and we thought you had just run out of AXE body spray... Gee, why won't anyone pit by that guy? (sniff sniff) OH, now I get it! Maybe a new sponsor is in order?










-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Yeah, I get excited sometimes and have an accident...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Yeah, I get excited sometimes and have an accident...
> 
> Ben


We thought you meant an accident ON the track, not an ACCIDENT on the track!??!!!! LOL!! I don't think anyone will be pitting near you now Mr. Superbowl!!


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> LOL!! I don't think anyone will be pitting near you now Mr. Superbowl!!


I thought you guys were my friends??  

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I thought you guys were my friends??
> 
> Ben


Sure thing! We know the real smell is whatever died in Summit's urinal...:drunk:


----------



## sportpak

That's a yummy reminder right before lunch.

Ben


----------



## sheath

OK, back to road racing...  This tuesday August 22... Speed GT night.

Here is a theoretical question... If someone had just got their hands on a TA05, what tips could they get for a good starting setupt? You know, just wondering...


----------



## sportpak

springs- blue-f red-r
sway red-r
camber -1-f -2-r
toe out 1/side-f 
ride hieght 5mm-f/r
droop 3-3.5 - f/r

That's if someone were to have a brand new one and needed a safe starting point.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

We're cookin' with fire now! This is going to turn into a Losi vs Tamiya fight, with random guys in an RDX or Xray, and the occasional TC3 lap car...


----------



## sportpak

I only know of two regular guys that are going run a TC3. That's Matt and Jim. Tamiya should really be making a good showing. If BUMPY ever shows up. Punk!

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

Better watch out who your callin' out. That nice new car of yours wouldn't look so good after it's been put in the boards a few times.

Few = Every time I can get a bumer close

Sorry I haven't been there. I've had alot going on with work and at home. When are we going to start up every tues?

Bumpy


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> Better watch out who your callin' out. That nice new car of yours wouldn't look so good after it's been put in the boards a few times.
> 
> Few = Every time I can get a bumper close
> 
> Sorry I haven't been there. I've had alot going on with work and at home. When are we going to start up every tues?
> 
> Bumpy


We start the Summit Speed GT season in 
* *




October


 .


----------



## sportpak

I'm calling YOU out PUNK! Let's get it fired up and do some racing! Shake and Bake baby yeah!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## sheath

Didn't get the setup put on the new car... spent most of the night installing electronics. The old Cyclone won't fit without a little dremel work, and I just couldn't bring myself to do that yet. But the servo and receiver fit like they were made for it! I'll just wrench on it as the night goes on.
All this is still just in theory... if I really had a TA05... you know....


----------



## JuggaloRC

Please don't make me angry. You wouldn't like it when I'm angry.

-Bumpy


----------



## sportpak

Good running guys. I'll be happy when I'm done cutting teeth on this new car. It keeps getting better, but competition is going to be fierce and not waiting on anybody to get up to speed. I need to get the stupid little things locked down.

The next pitcher is on me fellas.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> The next pitcher is on me fellas.
> 
> Ben


I told you guys he'd fit right in!

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

A brief history lesson for Mr. Hustler. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Hill


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> A brief history lesson for Mr. Hustler. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Hill



That's when racers had hair on their chests. 

Black and white photos are funny looking... :tongue: 

Ben


----------



## sportpak

So what does everybody think of this rumor that a certain racer is contenplating coming out of retirement? Can this be true? Will the Legend himself return? Will he be fast? What team does he fall into? Will he join the revolution, and put the order of power and speed back into balance? The suspense makes me feel like I have to crap....

Ben

Like I need another guy WAAAY faster then me in there.


----------



## Hustler

wally the wannabe fact sheet said:


> A brief history lesson for Mr. Hustler. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Hill


...touché... I had Clark and Hill confused...


sportpak said:


> So what does everybody think of this rumor that a certain racer is contenplating coming out of retirement? Can this be true? Will the Legend himself return? Will he be fast? What team does he fall into? Will he join the revolution, and put the order of power and speed back into balance? The suspense makes me feel like I have to crap....
> 
> Ben
> 
> Like I need another guy WAAAY faster then me in there.


The rumors are completely unfounded. Speed Racer isn't coming out of retirement, he doesn't live in Columbia City and he definitely won't be showing up at Summit on Tuesday nights... and nobody but me is stupid enough to buy one of those big $$ Tami kits. So the revolution idles at 4, for now...









-Sean


----------



## airborn

hmm i buy a jrxs and instanlty get fast. karl tries to drive a tc4 half the season loseing to me then gets a jrxs instantly fast. brad drives a x ray last year chases problems all year this summer he gets a jrxs instantly fast. mike works on car and driving last year this year he gets a jrxs instantly fast. 

hmm i think that makes a pattern what pattern do you see with the tamiya cars?

lol
seth


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> hmm i buy a jrxs and instanlty get fast. karl tries to drive a tc4 half the season loseing to me then gets a jrxs instantly fast. brad drives a x ray last year chases problems all year this summer he gets a jrxs instantly fast. mike works on car and driving last year this year he gets a jrxs instantly fast.
> 
> hmm i think that makes a pattern what pattern do you see with the tamiya cars?
> 
> lol
> seth



Yeah, well...I guess it depends what your definition of "fast" is.  
(Help me out Sean)

Ben


----------



## airborn

yeah sean bring it :hat:


----------



## sheath

I saw a $25 Yokomo finish third the first time the car hit the track. Dollar for dollar he was the fastest guy out there.


----------



## sheath

I didn't see Brad or Karl in the B-main with the TC4 or XRAY. I think they were pretty fast before. You've had your Losi so long, I don't remember what you drove before, or where you were placing without it.


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> hmm i buy a jrxs and instanlty get fast. karl tries to drive a tc4 half the season loseing to me then gets a jrxs instantly fast. brad drives a x ray last year chases problems all year this summer he gets a jrxs instantly fast. mike works on car and driving last year this year he gets a jrxs instantly fast.


 If you are trying to point out that you are only fast because of your car, then sure, your right Seth! :lol: LOL! 

Unfortunately for all of us, Brad, Phil and the currently retired Karl are all faster than we are. Brad would whoop you bad in Dennis' XXXS, it's not the car. The car doesn't matter with those guys. You'd better be thinking about making the A, before you believe you deserve a win. There will be no relaxing with vehicle maintenance this year! A few bad breaks in qualifying, or a reliability issue, and you're racing your way in if your lucky.



airborn said:


> hmm i think that makes a pattern what pattern do you see with the tamiya cars?


Considering there hasn't been a Tamiya touring car at Summit since BigDog brought his hooptie up from Memphis for the CRL a few years ago, I would say we are yet to establish a pattern.


airborn said:


> yeah sean bring it :hat:


I still have a month and a half before I have to go fast. Believe me, you'll have plenty to worry about with my teammate. If I am there, then you've already lost...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Instant speed is like instant potatos or instant rice, cheap and easy. My speed with my TA05 will come after I add a little spice and let it simmer awhile...and practice my knuts off a few more years. I consider it more of a fine cuisine. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## airborn

good job!

seth


----------



## sportpak

I think we picked up another Tuesday nighter. Nathan Bauer said he's been thinking about it. He drove Sethros' JRXS for about, 4 laps, and fell in love. We told him it was "instant speed" and he bought one out of NIcks seconds later. I'm glad we picked up another solid racer.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Is there anyone still looking for a teammate? Nathan do you have a team yet? If not let me know.


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Is there anyone still looking for a teammate? Nathan do you have a team yet? If not let me know.


That would be cool. Pick up a third off-roader and make a team. We are gonna have a blast this winter. 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Talkin smack and it's only august! W-o-o-o h-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!


----------



## airborn

seth 
karl
brad
sean
phill
phillip
shane
ben
mark
matt
jim
eric
jeff
jason
nate
dennis
ken
verlin
david
dale
allen
mike
scott
john
these are just the guys I can think of of hand that will be regular racers on tues are there any more that i missed? WOW 24 regs on a tues night


----------



## nate

C. Oldfield said:


> Is there anyone still looking for a teammate? Nathan do you have a team yet? If not let me know.


 not on a team yet. As far as the point series goes, is the plan to alternate between speed GT and 12th scale each Tuesday for the whole season? Just asking in case I join a team but never run due to 12th scale.


----------



## sheath

Nate,
Last year we alternated points nights between Speed GT and 1/12 scale. I'm sure we will do the same this year also. The only question is how we do it. Alternate continuously through the season, or run Speed GT on the 1st and 3rd Tuesdays, 1/12 scale on the 2nd and 4th, and then figure out which gets the occasional 5th Tuesday.
Both classes normally ran every Tuesday, but the points only counted on the specified nights, so that racers with only a touring car could run every week, and the same for the 1/12 scale owners.


----------



## TrashMan

I believe that the preliminary schedule has been set with Speed GT taking the odd weeks and 12th scale taking the even weeks. The season is scheduled to begin with a non points race on October 3rd and the first GT Points race on October 17th. The season will be divided in halves with each half ending with a team enduro race. 

Please start to post any teams that are organized and list them with A, B and C drivers. (C drivers must meed league approval, Mergy will not be a C driver) The difference is only in the team points. For determining team points A drivers will get 1 drop, B drivers will get 2 drops and C drivers will get 3 drops. For individual points all drivers get 2 drops.


RHINO RACING
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- Jim Reinoehl

See ya later

Matt


----------



## sportpak

Seth, Mike may have a rough start of the season due to expecting baby any day now. You can add Josh Tindall. He has a car that sounds like it's showing potential, so I expect him a great deal of the time.

Looking at the list I can see 5 or 6 that make the A 97% of the time. The group I put myself in, I see 12 - 16 of us that are fighting to get into the B, let alone bump up. The B is going to be just as cut-throat as the A. Guys in the B will be probably more likely to really take a chance, so keeping your cool in the B will be challanging as well.

I can't wait to get this thing started.

Ben


----------



## sheath

Preliminary dates for on-road points nights below. There will be both Speed GT and 1/12 scale racing each Tuesday night, but the below dates are the preliminary points nights for each series.

Speed GT points nights
October 3, 17, 31 (*the first night of racing on the 3rd is a non-points night)
November 7, 21
December 5, 19
January 2, 16, 30
February 6, 20
March 6, 20
April 3, 17

1/12 Scale Points nights
October 10, 24
November 14, 28
December 12, 26
January 9, 23
February 13, 27
March 13, 27
April 10, 24

These are subject to change.
No direct conflicts with holidays such as Valentines Day, although we are scheduled for the day after Christmas and the day after New Year's.
The Annual New Year's Day Race will be on a monday, with club night on Tuesday... may be an adjustment there possibly.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> No direct conflicts with holidays such as ...


 Halloween maybe?...



sixpack said:


> Looking at the list I can see...


Ben is right, we're going to have to have our proverbial shtuff wired tight to make the show. This is going to be an outrageous season! I think even last year's leaders are going to have to forget about automatically making the A.

I think an emphasis is going to have to be placed on what level qualifying heat you are in. We need to have people of similar speeds in their correct qualifying heat. If you end up in a heat where you're dodging lap cars, or conversely if you are too slow and are having to move over every third lap, you will be in an unfair position and your qualifying will suffer. Mr. Matt Rhino, how will you address a concern like this? thx...

-Sean


----------



## airborn

ok lets say 20-25 regular tues night drivers wow that will be a great night.

team ZINK 
C6R corvette
A - Seth Barrand
B - Mark Maroney
C - Ben Freiburger


RHINO RACING
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- Jim Reinoehl

What car will your team be driving Matt?


----------



## sportpak

Last I talked to Matt, he was gonna try using "the shaft" again this year. Matt, I gave up "the shaft", now I'm "cracking the belt" and not looking back.

Ben


----------



## airborn

I was wondering about the body they would use. As for the shaft? Matt likes it.


----------



## airborn

you know if AE gets going on the new TC I might get that for this fall season or maybe the winter season. I have always liked AE, any way just a thought.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Scott and Nathan Would you guys like to team up and run the Dodge Charger SRT8 body?

Chris


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> Scott and Nathan Would you guys like to team up and run the Dodge Charger SRT8 body?
> 
> Chirs


no sedans...


----------



## nate

Chris,

I think it needs to be 2 door for speed GT.

How about 350z? Of course, I'm a little biased for Nissan.


----------



## Brad Mergy

C. Oldfield said:


> Scott and Nathan Would you guys like to team up and run the Dodge Charger SRT8 body?
> 
> Chirs


 I wouldn't have a problem if you run that body but I don't make the rules. If that body isn't allowed I would look at the 911 GT1


----------



## nate

Brad......the 911 body you mentioned is a classic. I would be game for that body too. Of course my car will probably look like a VW beetle after I'm done with it.  Chris, Scott......any decision is fine with me.


----------



## Hustler

nate said:


> Brad......the 911 body you mentioned is a classic. I would be game for that body too. Of course my car will probably look like a VW beetle after I'm done with it.  Chris, Scott......any decision is fine with me.


I already have one of these, still in the plastic. I'll bring it to Summit on Saturday if you're going to be there...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Chris, Nate,
I have one teammate already... John Kissel. We haven't decided on a body to run, or recruited a third teammate.


----------



## wallyworld

nate said:


> Brad......the 911 body you mentioned is a classic. I would be game for that body too. Of course my car will probably look like a VW beetle after I'm done with it.  Chris, Scott......any decision is fine with me.


 Dude! While your at it check this one out. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDDZ2&P=7


----------



## C. Oldfield

Matt

Can you give a ruling on if their can be an exception for the Dodge Charger?

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

Nate

You have a PM.

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

Sean

You have PM.

Chris


----------



## sportpak

Matt,

Can you give a ruling on if their can be an exception for running Lipo batteries?

Ben


----------



## Guest

I dunno if I'll make it the first couple of tues. My baby will be born mid Sept. and I still need a car to run. Hopefully the new Losi will be out soon. :thumbsup: 
Team Mazdaspeed will be back. 
David


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean
> 
> You have PM.
> 
> Chris


Gotcha'... I don't think there will be an exception for the sedan rule. We already went over this with the PF Cadillac...



supa' rotary cat said:


> Team Mazdaspeed will be back.


 Has anyone heard from Verlin? David, you may want to contact your teammate from last year and get him back on board... and recruit a third... 

-Sean


----------



## nate

wallyworld said:


> Dude! While your at it check this one out. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDDZ2&P=7


 360GT looks okay but you know I would rather wait for the 599.


----------



## cory30

Got Dirt ????


----------



## C. Oldfield

For a few more weeks and then it's carpet


----------



## nate

cory30 said:


> Got Dirt ????


 don't worry. the weekends will still be dirt.


----------



## nate

sheath said:


> Chris, Nate,
> I have one teammate already... John Kissel. We haven't decided on a body to run, or recruited a third teammate.


I can downside jumps pretty good if that helps.


----------



## nate

Hustler said:


> I already have one of these, still in the plastic. I'll bring it to Summit on Saturday if you're going to be there...
> 
> -Sean


 Sean......thanks for the info. If the 911 body is chosen, I'd be interested.


----------



## C. Oldfield

It's official

A. Nathan Bauer
B. Chris Oldfield


----------



## Brad Mergy

C. Oldfield said:


> It's official
> 
> A. Nathan Bauer
> B. Chirs Oldfield


 Nate,

Matt and Dale would appreciate it if you would help your teammate fill out all of the necessary paperwork for the team since he is having a little trouble spelling his own name. I think he has spelled it wrong three times now assuming it's actually spelled Chris?

Ah I can't wait for the season to start


----------



## C. Oldfield

WOW I need to get off the cold medication what an idiot


----------



## Brad Mergy

C. Oldfield said:


> WOW I need to get off the cold medication what an idiot


 I was just having some fun  I noticed you spelled it Chirs twice earlier LOL

Glad to see we will have another team!


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> I was just having some fun


 ...and a team's modus operandi is developed so early in a season...


----------



## TrashMan

Rules remain 2 door only and any 6 cell NiMH or NiCd.


----------



## sheath

TrashMan,

Would you have a list of racers that have committed to running this season? I don't know if you are keeping track yet, but would you know who is a part of a team, and who the free agents are? Oh, yeah, and what body each team is running if they have already chosen one?

Could you also create lists cross referenced by make, model and color of body, chassis manufacturer, chassis model, belt vs. shaft drive, brushed vs. brushless and 64 vs. 48 pitch gearing. :lol:


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> Could you also create lists cross referenced by make, model and color of body, chassis manufacturer, chassis model, belt vs. shaft drive, brushed vs. brushless and 64 vs. 48 pitch gearing. :lol:


Yeah, a pie chart would come in handy Matt. I still like the Lipo idea, but, rules are rules I suppose. :tongue: 

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

And is the driver right or left handed


----------



## TrashMan

Official List

team ZINK 
C6R corvette
A - Seth Barrand
B - Mark Maroney
C - Ben Freiburger

RHINO RACING
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- Jim Reinoehl

Pie Charts to follow...


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> Official List
> 
> team ZINK
> C6R corvette
> A - Seth Barrand
> B - Mark Maroney
> C - Ben Freiburger
> 
> RHINO RACING
> A -- Eric Reinoehl
> B -- Matt Reinoehl
> C -- Jim Reinoehl
> 
> Pie Charts to follow...


 The team you don't want to pit near...

A -- Brad Mergy
B -- Sean Bushnell
C -- Jason Pfeiffer

Karl, Phil, Phillip, Shane, Jeff, Dennis, Ken, Verlin, David, Mike, Josh T. and Josh Wade are all undeclared as far as I have heard. There are a few partial teams that are looking for a third as well. I am working on setting up a few newbs in older rides as well. This should be huge!

Scott, you have a PM...

-Sean


----------



## airborn

team ZINK
C6R corvette
A - Seth Barrand
B - Mark Maroney
C - Ben Freiburger

RHINO RACING
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- Jim Reinoehl

team X
A -- Brad Mergy
B -- Sean Bushnell
C -- Jason Pfeiffer


----------



## C. Oldfield

C. Oldfield said:


> It's official
> 
> A. Nathan Bauer
> B. Chris Oldfield


We still have an opening if anyone wants in. Contact one of the above.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Seth, I have my new ultra safe front bumper installed. I used a RPM plastic for a TC3 and TC3 foam bumper. I punched some new holes and BAM!!, nice bumper.

Since I'm officially a -C- driver now, I figure I better have a good bumper. I might have to act like a -C- driver to get into the B main once in a while. Let this be a fair warning... :devil: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> We still have an opening if anyone wants in. Contact one of the above.


 Chirs,
If you are going to advertise for your team, at least pick the right body...


----------



## nate

Sean,

Not a mistake. After looking at the newer 911 Turbo body, we were sold. Still like the GT1 but just thought the Turbo was sleeker.


----------



## sportpak

Team Zink is going to be dangerous...

Ben


----------



## sheath

So, if the 911 GT1 body is up for grabs, can I put my dibs in pending team approval?










Maybe in the Kyle Petty colors? 2001 Daytona 24 hours


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> So, if the 911 GT1 body is up for grabs, can I put my dibs in pending team approval?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the Kyle Petty colors? 2001 Daytona 24 hours


I'm bringing the GT1 LeMans body on Saturday for anyone who wants it, but you may have to fight your teammate for that car number...


----------



## JuggaloRC

sportpak said:


> Since I'm officially a -C- driver now, I figure I better have a good bumper. I might have to act like a -C- driver to get into the B main once in a while. Let this be a fair warning... :devil:
> 
> Ben



Looks like the battle of the C drivers is going to be my kind of race.

-Bumpy


----------



## jak43

Scott, I'm ok with the GT 1 body. I've actually worked on my $17.50 yokomo. So it should be faster.

John


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> Looks like the battle of the C drivers is going to be my kind of race.
> 
> -Bumpy


I think most of us are C drivers... C us hit the wall, C us in the hobby shop, C us wrenching in our pits, C us lamenting our wallets... LOL


----------



## sheath

jak43 said:


> Scott, I'm ok with the GT 1 body. I've actually worked on my $17.50 yokomo. So it should be faster.
> 
> John


Sounds good, John. Maybe we can convince Matt to give us points based upon laps completed per dollar spent on the car. Then again, if you're getting faster than the first night, the points will take care of themselves.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Yeah, a pie chart would come in handy Matt. I still like the Lipo idea, but, rules are rules I suppose. :tongue:
> 
> Ben


 Lipos are coming. They're down the road yet but they're the future for RC electric.


----------



## wallyworld

JuggaloRC said:


> Looks like the battle of the C drivers is going to be my kind of race.
> 
> -Bumpy


 Be afraid. Be very afraid!


----------



## tinman1975

Josh Tindall and Mike Cook are going to run an HPI NSX body. We are still in need of a 3rd driver.


----------



## wallyworld

Schedule for September. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/September2006.pdf


----------



## Brad Mergy

*JRX-s Type R*

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSK0256


----------



## Guest

Brad Mergy said:


> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSK0256


Got mine preordered. :thumbsup: 
Thanx Tracey


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSK0256


 $439!! Feel the pain!!!!


----------



## sportpak

Here we go again....

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hey Nate,
Did you bowl last night? I didn't see you in there. I had a good set. 191-214-256 for a 661. Good way to start the year. I may be a C driver, but thankfully I'm an A bowler. If that's good for anything.

What's geekier, bowling or rc?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey Nate,
> Did you bowl last night? I didn't see you in there. I had a good set. 191-214-256 for a 661. Good way to start the year. I may be a C driver, but thankfully I'm an A bowler. If that's good for anything.
> 
> What's geekier, bowling or rc?
> 
> Ben


I'm not sure which is geekier, or if anything is more geeky than actually wanting to differentiate between the two... LOL!! As long as we can still beat up the D&D geeks, we're OK...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Is Bumpy into D&D? I can kind of see it.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Is Bumpy into D&D? I can kind of see it.
> 
> Ben


LOL!!! Yeah, Bumpy's idea of D&D is Dented and Damaged!!

-Sean


----------



## nate

sportpak said:


> Hey Nate,
> Did you bowl last night? I didn't see you in there. I had a good set. 191-214-256 for a 661. Good way to start the year. I may be a C driver, but thankfully I'm an A bowler. If that's good for anything.
> 
> What's geekier, bowling or rc?
> 
> Ben


 Ben,

I was there. 661? that is certainly an awesome series! Was able to put together a 579 (205,190,184) which is decent for me. Well, racing rc cars most people don't understand but bowling at least most agree is a good place for beer. Racing in the clay tomorrow?


----------



## nate

Hustler said:


> $439!! Feel the pain!!!!


 That figures, I just got my JRXS. Guess I shouldn't expect anything different from Losi.


----------



## Brad Mergy

nate said:


> That figures, I just got my JRXS. Guess I shouldn't expect anything different from Losi.


 This isn't new news they said they were coming out with a new car for awhile now. Anyways don't get too upset yet, there has been a pretty consistent pattern in new development of cars, they are designing them more and more for the highly visible big races where the traction goes through the roof! Which in turn means they don't do as well at our track especially on Tuesday nights where we never see a lot of traction compared to a big race let alone rubber tire racing. 

Oh yeah with your JRXs start out with the box stock setup don't waste your time trying the Newman setup which everyone recommends. It doesn't work that good at our track.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Anyone know the release date?


----------



## sportpak

nate said:


> Ben,
> 
> Racing in the clay tomorrow?


Man do I wish. Doing the family thing tomorrow. I hope to get down to Planet one or two times this winter. I plan on getting in many more Saturdays next year. Dirt is some really fun stuff. I hope to take it more serious next year with working on an actual setup and buying better speed parts. I took it kind of serious these few times, but I still want to giggle a little bit when I get some sweet air. I'm still officially a newbie I guess.

Ya'll have a good weekend. I still have a few knuckles to bust to get ready for this Tuesday. Maybe Team Whino will show up??

:::Latest News and Rumors:::
I caught Mike and Josh practicing today. Mike is shaking a few bugs out, Josh looked pretty good. They say they're not in it for points, but they were thrashing pretty hard.

I saw Karl this week at the track. He wouldn't say what he was getting. He's all giddy acting. So who knows. 415?? He asked alot of questions about my Ta05. 

Lastly, I think I need a life.  

Ben


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Anyone know the release date?


I think Tracey said he's already ordered two or three. He expects it to be late October into November. By then AE might have their new "next thing" out.

Ben


----------



## nate

Brad Mergy said:


> This isn't new news they said they were coming out with a new car for awhile now. Anyways don't get too upset yet, there has been a pretty consistent pattern in new development of cars, they are designing them more and more for the highly visible big races where the traction goes through the roof! Which in turn means they don't do as well at our track especially on Tuesday nights where we never see a lot of traction compared to a big race let alone rubber tire racing.
> 
> Oh yeah with your JRXs start out with the box stock setup don't waste your time trying the Newman setup which everyone recommends. It doesn't work that good at our track.


 Sounds good. 

Thanks for the setup tip, Seth told me the same about running stock setup.


----------



## sportpak

How is everybody looking for tomorrow? I know who I can count on, but what about the other guys. 

Are the "Dirt Road Racers" ready to run? 

Ben


----------



## nate

I probably won't be ready till the end of the month. Still have offroad on my mind and I just started to build the JRXS. Noticed I'm missing a part in the kit so I'll probably stop by tomorrow to pick it up and catch some of the racing.


----------



## Brad Mergy

See ya tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveDunn1

Will there be any 1/12 racing this Tuesday 9-5-2006.

Steve Dunn


----------



## sheath

Steve,
I doubt anyone will run 1/12 scale this Tuesday. These 'every other Tueday' road course nights we have been having on the off-season have been all Speed GT (rubber tire touring). Once October rolls around, the 2nd and 4th Tuesday of each month will be the night that most 1/12 scalers will run. The 1st and 3rd (and the occasional 5th) Tuesdays will be Speed GT points nights. We are thinking of running both stock and 19 turn 1/12 scale this season.


----------



## JuggaloRC

everyone make sure you have extra parts and a spare body. Bumpy will be onsite to make sure you see atleast one wall.

-Bumpy


----------



## Hustler

Wings and beer... and Bumpy... who'da thunkit'!! :thumbsup: Hold on to your wallets gentleman, Speed GT is just a commercial break away... 


-Sean


----------



## SteveDunn1

Will there be any Road Course on Sundays this year!

Steve


----------



## Hustler

SteveDunn1 said:


> Will there be any Road Course on Sundays this year!
> 
> Steve


It would be fun to get a few heats of 12th going, if we could get anyone to show up...


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> It would be fun to get a few heats of 12th going, if we could get anyone to show up...


Punks.



Had fun last night, besides a few spectacular crashes, ran real well. Josh proved last night he's in the thick of the B main now as long as he can keep hubs on it. Dennis got the shaft again. I worry what will happen the next time it happens.

Ben


----------



## sheath

I made the A-main straight up! I love this car! It pretty much handled the same in minute five as it did in minute one. That hadn't happened for a long while.


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> I made the A-main straight up! I love this car! It pretty much handled the same in minute five as it did in minute one. That hadn't happened for a long while.


I know man! I turned a 30 and a 31 lap heat last night. Both were personal bests. A little more chassis work and some new tires and I might be even a lap faster then that. Driving every week I'm sure will help me too. I'm starting to get some confidence in the car now. 

We get Bumby some more wheel time and I think the three TA05s are making Sport Center. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## sportpak

If anybody is interested, I have a Millennium Pro that I may want to get rid of. PM for details.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

President Scott said:


> I made the A-main straight up! I love this car!


 Glad it's what you want. You and Ben are looking good out there and Bumpy is going to be going fast as soon as we get that parachute body off that pretty car...



sportpak said:


> If anybody is interested, I have a Millennium Pro that I may want to get rid of. PM for details.
> 
> Ben


Nater the Newb should be interested in it, but he's going to be ultra low budget for awhile. PM me what you would like for it, and remember low bux...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Saw Karl yest. come into my job. he said He got the Tamiya bling bling car for the fall season. Hope Losi can get their new car out on time. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Tamiya movement is in full swing now. How many Tamiya cars can we fit into the top 10?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> Saw Karl yest. come into my job. he said He got the Tamiya bling bling car for the fall season. Hope Losi can get their new car out on time. :thumbsup:


You should think about the Tamiya bling bling too. Check your PM...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Can we run 19 turn mod motors this fall or do they have to be 19t roar spec?


----------



## sportpak

I believe people were running any 19T motor. I'm not into the "tune it up, burn it down" constant motor building thing. I'm happy we can run the 4300 this year. Before the years up, I bet 90% of the people are running it.

Ben


----------



## sheath

sportpak said:


> Hey Nate,
> Did you bowl last night? I didn't see you in there. I had a good set. 191-214-256 for a 661. Good way to start the year. I may be a C driver, but thankfully I'm an A bowler. If that's good for anything.
> 
> What's geekier, bowling or rc?
> 
> Ben


We've been accused of racing toy cars for bowling trophies; do you guys bowl for racing trophies?


----------



## sportpak

I wish. The bowling trophies are too geeky to have out on display, so the chance of getting to display an RC racing trophie in a "public" part of the house is next to nill. My next house is going to have a "lounge" that will display all my glories. Now I just need to win a RC trophie here one of these days.

Ben


----------



## smoothie

I think I am going to get back into touring car racing this fall. What motors are you guys using? Thanks.


----------



## sportpak

On Tuesday nights we run CS-27 rubber tires, 2 door GT bodies, and any 19T motor or Novak SS4300 brushless motor on a road course. We call this Speed GT. Expect to 20 to 30 entries a week. Our Speed GT has a points system for people interested that happens every other Tues. The Tuesdays that are not GT points nights, expect to see a decent turnout of 1/12 scale. Saturday night we run various oval classes. I'm not a expert on that, someone else I'm sure will be glad to help you if interested.

Come on out. This TC / rubber tire racing is very exciting. No matter what your level a skill, there is alot of competition.

Ben


----------



## airborn

1
team ZINK
C6R corvette
A - Seth Barrand
B - Mark Maroney
C - Ben Freiburger

2
RHINO RACING
saleen
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- Jim Reinoehl

3
team X
clk-1 mercedes
A -- Brad Mergy
B -- Sean Bushnell
C -- Jason Pfeiffer

4
team stang
gtr mustang
dennis anderson
dale monroe
allen puff

5
team ?
gt-1 porsche
john kissel
scott heath


6
team ?
911 turbo porsche
nathan bouer
chris oldfield


7
team nismo
nissan sky line
karl womack
shane snyder


8
fort wayne mold
acura nsx
mike cook
josh tindell


check them out to make sure every thing is correct and make the changes....

8 teams and 4 of them need a third driver come on guys get a crut'n


----------



## airborn

dont forget to make up a name for your team. Also there are still some cool cars out there like the dodge viper.


----------



## smoothie

Hey guys, anyone there every run the Xray M18 cars? What did you think? Would you cosider running a class of them? Later


----------



## SteveDunn1

Hey dale how about some 1/12 on Sunday. The last 2 years I drove 75min. to race there and will continue if you would put it on the schedule. It would also be nice if you would promote it like you do the oval stuff.

Steve


----------



## Guest

Hey Seth you forgot me!


----------



## wallyworld

SteveDunn1 said:


> Hey dale how about some 1/12 on Sunday. The last 2 years I drove 75min. to race there and will continue if you would put it on the schedule.





SteveDunn1 said:


> Steve


 Right now there is no interest in sunday on-road racing from the local guys but there has been a lot of talk about friday night on-road racing. Would you be interested in doing this? We would start at 7pm and it would be every friday. 


SteveDunn1 said:


> It would also be nice if you would promote it like you do the oval stuff.





SteveDunn1 said:


> SteveDunn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and do better at promoting on-road in the future. Thanks for the post Steve.
Click to expand...


----------



## TrashMan

On Tuesday the 19th I will be at the track and we will take a final look at the rules. There are a few changes that have been made that address issues from last year and should make life easier for managing the season.

If your team has not gotten their bodies figured out it is getting to be time. As written if team bodies do not match make and model no team points can be scrored. The body rule is less restrictive being only make and model. (i.e. HPI and Protoform corvettes can be run together, hardware will not have to be identical etc.)


In the spirit which Zink has put forward... There will be a major announcement coming soon in regards to Rhino Racing. (Buckle up Rothelfreihamburgler!)

Oley!


----------



## sportpak

Those pesky ReinHOLES are up to something!

Ben


----------



## airborn

hmm what could it be? No way are they droping their DAD.


----------



## airborn

hey Dale! You are doing a fine job keep it up!!!!


----------



## airborn

dasupacat,

who are you? And what team are you on?

any way I just put that up so you guys can make changes to the list.

thanks
seth


----------



## smoothie

I have two guys that would still be interested in racing on-road sundays


----------



## Guest

airborn said:


> dasupacat,
> 
> who are you? And what team are you on?
> 
> any way I just put that up so you guys can make changes to the list.
> 
> thanks
> seth


David Perez
Team Mazdaspeed
Mazda RX7


----------



## TrashMan

AP Fort Wayne, IN

In a recent press announcement driver Jim Reinoehl of Rhino Racing has elected to vacate his seat in the 2006/2007 Summit Raceway Speed GT season. We wish Jim the best as he lounges at home on the odd Tuesdays this winter. Jim is however still anticipating running his 12L4. 

Rhino Racing announces that the seat left by Jim will be filled by Ken Miller. We wish both Jim and Ken the best of luck this upcoming season.


----------



## TrashMan

Rules for Speed GT

http://www.geocities.com/madtrashman/0607rules.html


----------



## airborn

1
team ZINK
C6R corvette
A - Seth Barrand
B - Mark Maroney
C - Ben Freiburger

2
RHINO RACING
saleen
A -- Eric Reinoehl
B -- Matt Reinoehl
C -- ken miller

3
team X
clk-1 mercedes
A -- Brad Mergy
B -- Sean Bushnell
C -- Jason Pfeiffer

4
team stang
gtr mustang
dennis anderson
dale monroe
allen puff

5
team ?
gt-1 porsche
john kissel
scott heath


6
team ?
911 turbo porsche
nathan bouer
chris oldfield


7
team nismo
nissan sky line
karl womack
shane snyder


8
fort wayne mold
acura nsx
mike cook
josh tindell


9
mazda speed
rx-7
david perez


----------



## airborn

man O man big swap up on the RHINO RACING team and a new team entry, that makes nine teams and 5 still need to fill spots.


----------



## sportpak

That's terrible breaking contract like that with your dad. Who's going to bring the fried chicken?

Ken was really picking speed up last year after the car change. That makes Rhino real strong. One team thinks their stacked, the 2 or 3 more get satacked. Competition is going to be deeper then I expected.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Anybody got a cheap sedan they want to part with? I need something to start the season until the new Losi sedan comes out. Maybe like a XXX-s. Don't wanna spend a whole lot.


----------



## sportpak

So this is our last summer session Tuesday correct? So after tomorrow night we can all pull the pin on the secret speed we've all been hiding? I feel sorry for all the suckers that haven't been practicing.

Ben


----------



## smoothie

smoothie said:


> Hey guys, anyone there every run the Xray M18 cars? What did you think? Would you cosider running a class of them? Later



ANY THOUGHTS ON THESE??????


----------



## sheath

Very few guys that I know of have tried the 18th scale cars. A year or two ago, there were a few guys that brought them and raced them... don't remember if it was oval or roadcourse. A few people had the Bud's cars, someone had an Xray or an HPI that they practiced with a few times last year, but not a lot of people. I don't think there would be a problem with running a heat of them if 3 or more showed up at once. Nobody is opposed to them, I don't think, just very few have them.


----------



## airborn

I have a m-18 I have had it now for 3 years and ran it once on a tues night race two years ago, the brothers thomas and tim brought there m-18's since then I have not ran mine or seen either of the boys.

seth


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In the GT series, is anyone welcome to race a single event if they show up or is it a closed series? Also, does it matter if the 2-door body is 190mm or 200mm. I like the HPI Ford GT, but didn't know if that would be okay since it is 200mm.


----------



## TrashMan

You are welcome to join us at any time. What has happened in the past is we have simply created a team that only scored in one race. We have also had people show up that did not meet the car requirements and we have loaned supplies or we have simply removed their results from the league point totals. People will be running both 190mm and 200 mm.

If you can make to there, we will work it out.

Matt


----------



## airborn

sure its ok just jump in even if you wanted to run a few weeks or just one night. Also most of us are running 200mm bodys that is not a issue its just the two door gt style car that is important.


----------



## sportpak

It isn't closed racing. Any body I think would work. Rubber tires and 19T, 4300 brushless, or even a stock motor if you'd prefer, would be welcome. Come on out and check us out. The Speed GT racing is going to fun and very intense. Don't listen to the anti-rubber tire crowd, they make for tight, fun racing.

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

Hey everyone, 
Last night saw some awesome racing. Brad definately had the best car last night. He seemed to have the best steering. But alittle bad luck on the last turn cost him. Sorry Brad. I was able to hang on for the win. Not a bad outing for the brand new Tamiya TRF415msx Marc Rhienard Edition. The win could have been anyone in the top four, It was that close at the end. John Kissel was fast in his 17 dollar car. Shane Snider, my teamate, showed that his RDX is gonna be fast also. If this is how this years GT season is going to be, everyone hold on to your hats. Its gonna be intense. 

Seth and Sean you guys missed a good one.

As far as the new car that I am running, what can I say, the car is awesome. My hats off to Tamiya. Straight out of the box the car was very good. I just needed more turn in. The rear of the car was very planted. give me a couple of weeks and I should get that figured out. I did break in the first qualifier, from a slight touch to the boards. I don't think that the car is fragile, It was a wierd hit right on the front right tire that did the car in, for that round. We will see in the future if that was just a fluke. 

Tamiya is showing a strong outing at Summit. I think that we have four of them. Sweet.

Karl


----------



## sportpak

Actually Karl there should be five of them. If the Bumpy Brewster ever finds his way back in. It's good to see you back Karl, you'll help keep things interesting. It was fun having a beer afterwards too. Hopefully you can go do some TCS racing with some of us next year too.

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

Actually, Six Tamiya cars now, Tim Rasnick, a.k.a Timbo Baggins ( Lord of the Rings ) has a TA 05. 

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

Team Nismo, Nissan Skyline has an opening for a C. driver. Karl will be switching to the Nissan Skyline body once all of the details are worked out. Shane has shown that the skyline body has great potential. 

As of right now Team Nismo consists of 
A. Karl Womack
B. Shane Snyder
C.--------------(open)


----------



## tafog

"Don't listen to the anti-rubber tire crowd" thanks Now I am a crowd, 

for the record : I DO NOT CARE

-TRACEY


----------



## C. Oldfield

tafog said:


> "Don't listen to the anti-rubber tire crowd" thanks Now I am a crowd,
> 
> for the record : I DO NOT CARE
> 
> -TRACEY


Tracey

I know we think foam is better but you should give in. It's not the same but it's still a GRATE time.

Chris


----------



## tafog

C. Oldfield said:


> Tracey
> 
> I know we think foam is better but you should give in. It's not the same but it's still a GRATE time.
> 
> Chirs



I give.. anything that draws a crowd is a good thing, and fun is what it is about. this class of racing is drawing a good crowd of racers that is what Summit Raceway/Nick's Hobby Shop needs. it's all good. I think I will sponsor
a trophy race for the GT class. consider that an offer. set up a race and I will get the trophys ordered. nice ones no joke. 

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak

tafog said:


> "Don't listen to the anti-rubber tire crowd" thanks Now I am a crowd,
> 
> for the record : I DO NOT CARE
> 
> -TRACEY


Easy big fella, I have or had no intentions of starting any trouble. I'm in there enough, obviously, the last thing I want to do is get things stirred up. That's Karl and Seans job. Peace dude.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Tracey
> 
> I know we think foam is better but you should give in. It's not the same but it's still a GRATE time.
> 
> Chirs


Where were you at Chirs? I thought you had your stuff nailed down and ready to run?


Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Where were you at Chirs? I thought you had your stuff nailed down and ready to run?
> 
> 
> Ben


Ben

Almost just not quite right yet and Im still fighting with my batteries. Is there any racing next Tuseday night?

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

Nathan and I have picked up a sponsor for this year. We will be known as Team Evolution Grafix. Check them out at www.evo-grafix.com  

Chris


----------



## wallyworld

C. Oldfield said:


> Nathan and I have picked up a sponsor for this year. We will be known as Team Evolution Grafix. Check them out at www.evo-grafix.com
> 
> Chris


 Hey! I know the guy who runs that business. He's got the big bucks! Maybe he can sponser my team too.


----------



## sportpak

Our team could use some funds too. We need a dyno and lap top like the oval guys.

BEn


----------



## kgwomack

Me start trouble, naaaa, never, ever. :hat: OK, well maybe. But not as much now that Puterbaugh isn't here. Just kidding Ben, :thumbsup: if you are out there listening. I do wish you could still race here. 

Oh yeah sportpak, a,k,a Ben why you pickin on me.  I show up one time and race and you got pick on me, geees. 

Man tough crowd.

Karl :wave:


----------



## tinman1975

Karl you have a pm


----------



## sheath

Trashman,
You have an email.


----------



## sportpak

I've heard the the new Losi TC release has been pushed back until late November. Well, you guys waiting have another TWO months to look at some sweet Tamiya rides.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

kgwomack said:


> Oh yeah sportpak, a,k,a Ben why you pickin on me.  I show up one time and race and you got pick on me, geees.
> 
> Karl :wave:


 Because we love ya man. :dude:


----------



## wallyworld

Sunday on-road will be moved to fridays this year starting Oct.27. To help start off the new season we will be letting everyone that comes that night race for free plus we'll have a couple of door prizes to give away. This will give the out-of-towners and locals a chance to race together plus we can hold special events that could not be held on tuesdays. There will be a price break for anyone running twice in one week. More details later.


----------



## sportpak

Is the the mod motor, LiPo, foam tire, touring car crowd you were talking about? 

Ben


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> I've heard the the new Losi TC release has been pushed back until late November. Well, you guys waiting have another TWO months to look at some sweet Tamiya rides.
> Ben


Damn that sucks. I need to find something cheap to wheel in the meantime. 
Tracey have you heard anything on the new Losi?
David


----------



## tafog

Dave Horizon Dealer site shows ETA 11/15. 

-Tracey


----------



## Guest

tafog said:


> Dave Horizon Dealer site shows ETA 11/15.
> 
> -Tracey


Thanx bud


----------



## TrashMan

I ran for a while with the GT Car on Thursday afternoon. The carpet was steam cleaned on wednesday and is really nice. Traction is consistent and higher than we saw it all of last year, and that is on old tires. We will see how the old TC3 holds up in traffic. Have a good weekend all.

Matt


----------



## C. Oldfield

Dale

Will the track be set up for pratice on Tuesday night?

Chris


----------



## Brad Mergy

TrashMan said:


> I ran for a while with the GT Car on Thursday afternoon. The carpet was steam cleaned on wednesday and is really nice. Traction is consistent and higher than we saw it all of last year, and that is on old tires. We will see how the old TC3 holds up in traffic. Have a good weekend all.
> 
> Matt


 
We are very fortunate to have such a nice track in our hometown, thanks Dale :thumbsup:


----------



## airborn

yeah Thanks Dale!!!

I dont get into the crap about you spend to much time promoting this or that I just see the hard work you put into every thing that is Summit Raceway, and then say "man how do you do it with working 40 hours a week and 3rd shift no less!"

My Hats off to you Dale.

seth


----------



## Guest

Anybody got a touring car to sell?


----------



## sportpak

Dale is the frickin' man!! Works his arse off so us bums have an awesome place to race. I hope everybody appreciates the work he does. We really need to hug him the next time we see him, he deserves it. Us as racers need to support Dale and Summit Raceway. Thank you Dale.

Dale rocks. Period.

Ben


----------



## dragrace

Seth,

Im sorry you don't like other views. My comment about bringing Road Racing back to Sunday and promoting it like they do oval would help everyone. I too think Dale does a good job. I hope Friday's work for road racing but if you want people from outside Ft. Wayne to come I don't see that happening. The largest Road Race of the year is Thanksgiving so starting in late Oct. doesn't help getting ready.
Going to Ft. Wayne on Friday's will not work for me but that doesn't mean what you are doing is wrong. I just wish I could drive there instead of Cincy (2hrs).
Also Seth I'm not attacking you I just want you to hear my side and another point of view.

Steve


----------



## needpermishon

As of 4pm I am now an offical racer.....no team....no time to race....no good set up.....but now I have a computer, thats half a set up isnt't it? Ya'll better watch out now cause I talk soft smack. 
Mike Cook aka grocery getter


----------



## david18t

lol i would try road coarse but i am scared that i would get my ArSe in the way lol. 10th scale is bigger than what im used to running on carpet.


----------



## Guest

dasupacat said:


> Anybody got a touring car to sell?


Ok. I guess I'm hitting ebay for a real cheap ride till the new losi comes out. I can't just sit back and read about all the fun at the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy

needpermishon said:


> As of 4pm I am now an offical racer.....no team....no time to race....no good set up.....but now I have a computer, thats half a set up isnt't it? Ya'll better watch out now cause I talk soft smack.
> Mike Cook aka grocery getter


 I would suggest GTR 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

needpermishon said:


> As of 4pm I am now an offical racer.....no team....no time to race....no good set up.....but now I have a computer, thats half a set up isnt't it? Ya'll better watch out now cause I talk soft smack.
> Mike Cook aka grocery getter



Great, another wise guy, I bet he drives a JRXS. :tongue: 

Speaking of wise guy, where is the Hustler at. It's been awful quiet around here. 

I keep looking at the 3Racing chassis for my TA05, baby sure is sexy.


----------



## sportpak

needpermishon said:


> ....but now I have a computer, thats half a set up isnt't it?



Is that high-speed internet too cowboy?? :thumbsup:


----------



## needpermishon

High speed is only the description that I use for the speed at which I impact THE BOARDS...remember loose is fast...and i'm loose as the christmas goose. Maybe someone could distract Mergy long enough for me to do some photografic tuning..I take volunteers.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Hey guys... I haven't watched this thread too closely, but are you guys running 12th scale on the road course? I hear you were getting a good draw- I'd be interested to run (I don't run touring cars).....


----------



## sheath

Todd,
Yes, we run 12th scale on the road course. The road course schedule is rolling out as follows...

Tuesday nights - club racing - Rubber tire/19 turn touring(Speed GT) and 1/12 scale racing. Points nights will alternate between the two classes each week, with Speed GT points on the odd number weeks of the month, and 1/12 scale points on the even number weeks of the month. You don't have to be in the points series to run on any night, and all racers are welcome.
Tuesday Oct. 3rd is the first official club night - open racing, no points that night.

Friday nights - Road Course - Speed GT, Touring Car, 1/12 scale... whatever
Friday Oct. 6,13 and 20 will be open practice on the road course, and Oct. 27 is the kickoff to Friday night road course racing. FREE racing on the 27th with a few door prizes to be given away.

Hope to see you here! Tell your friends and neighbors!


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Thanks, sounds good... We'll see ya there!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm a little curious why the local racers in Ft. Wayne don't want to run road course on Sunday? I realize that the track is doing what the local racers want, so that is a good thing. But for people that live in Indy, your road schedule just isn't practical unless of course I didn't work on Friday. It is easier (and closer) for someone to drive to Cincy from Indy for their Sunday road course program. I like the facilty in Ft. Wayne as it has good pits, a well stocked shop, and a decent sized track. Since there are no large indoor on-road facilities in Indianapolis, I was just interested in hearing how Friday night was decided on.

Thanks, Brian Smith


----------



## Miller Time

Sunday as i understood had a decent turn out in the fall but winter saw a decline to the point it did not pay to open the doors. I for one would greatly like to race on Sunday. I think this makes more sense as far as attracting out of towners from Indy and elsewhere as well as for the younger racers. My old club in Virginia would routinely see the 9-13 year olds with new cars (especially after X-mas). This was a prime source for future racers as well as shop business. To expect parents to support a late evening event regularly on a school night is pushing it. Perhaps some sort of points series on Sunday would draw a crowd and keep them. This might also be a venue for both Tracey's Trophy race as well as the Foam Tire expierience. He's not the only one willing to run-em.

Ken


----------



## kgwomack

I talked to Dale this week about possibly running every other Sunday. I volunteered to open and run the races. But, I'm not sure if Dale is going to do it, due to the fact that turnout has been small on Sundays. The problem in the past has been the lack of someone to run the show on Sundays. Dale can't on Sundays, family commitments. Which is totally understandable. If Sunday becomes an option then it will take a few people to help run it every week, just to be consistant. If we want a out of towners to show, since it sounds like there is an interest, then we need to be open every Sunday.

Karl.


----------



## kgwomack

Tinman, got your PM. I haven't recieved my bodies yet. Due Tuesday. The Skyline is the one for now, but I did order a 350Z Greddy Hpi 190mm also that I want to try.

Karl


----------



## Miller Time

I'm Willing To Help. Maybe a few locals could work some rotation of commitment to be there. Karl seems interested, Phil did it last season.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the response on Sunday racing. Keep us posted.


----------



## SteveDunn1

PLease Please Please bring back on-road on Sunday. I will be there but lets get something going soon. I'm sorry I cannot help run the program but I will be there if the doors are open.........I think last year they gave free entries to the people that helped setup the track and run the computer.......

Steve


----------



## sportpak

I think if a few people put together a honest effort to help run things, Sundays would work as long as people showed up. Speaking of Phil, has anybody got him lined up for GT in a couple weeks?

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

Ben, don't even think about it. LOL

Just Kidding

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

Anyone want to have Tuesday roadcourse practice tomorrow. Or maybe unofficial racing. I am going to be there to work on my stuff and work on handling of the TRF415msx.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

Hustler, I see you...................


----------



## Hustler

SteveDunn1 said:


> PLease Please Please bring back on-road on Sunday. I will be there but lets get something going soon.
> Steve


I think we should look into starting a once a month deal with Sunday roadcourse. If we get the interest, we could expand it to more dates. I would be willing to help setup and help run the races. Doors open at 9AM and racing at noon. We could make some exceptions for the church going crowd if necessary and also if the entry list is low. 

3 heats and a main. It would be mainly 12th scale, but if we could also attract some non-Speed GT touring cars, maybe from out of towners, that would be great. The classes would be 12 stock, maybe 19T if the interest is there, Speed GT, stock or mod TC, and maybe another class if the mini guys show up. 3 cars make a class.

On Sundays I think we should seriously concentrate on the two main categories that every other track on the planet runs, 12th stock and TC stock. Everything else we do makes it harder for out of towners to show up. I am not saying we should turn away the Tuesday nighters that want more Speed GT practice, but we should encourage people to run something with foam tires. 

The skill sets learned from having to mess with tire diameters, rollout and having to adjust droop are very valuable in R/C. We don't have the time to do this on Tuesday nights. That is the only reason we decided to run rubber tires. 

So, how about it Dale? From you we need someone to open and close the track, and setup the computer. That's it. Or show me how to setup a field and trust me with the money... ok, maybe not?..

Steve, you need to find 4 people who are willing to show up at least once a month, help setup the track, and be able to call a race. It looks like Ken is willing to help as well. That means you need 3. You also need to find at least 15 people who are willing to commit to 12th stock once a month. Dale won't turn away people who are willing to race and pay him. We didn't lose Sundays because of Dale.

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Hustler said:


> We didn't lose Sundays because of Dale.
> 
> That is true. Sundays tanked because the majority of the crowd that did show up, decided not to run anymore. If Ron and Lee don't show, it seems like no one else wanted to show. We need more of the local crowd to show, on a consistant basis. We can't just rely on out of towners.
> 
> Hustler, a.k.a Sean I would help set up track and run the computer on Sunday. Getting in the door is my only problem.
> 
> Karl


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> Hustler said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't lose Sundays because of Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> Hustler, a.k.a Sean I would help set up track and run the computer on Sunday. Getting in the door is my only problem.
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Karl, this isn't directed at you at all. 

But let me clarify my statement before panties start bunching. WE lost Sundays because WE didn't show up to race. The people who were nice enough to run Sundays stopped because no one else was showing up. If we get into this and the same thing happens, I'll drop you fools too! 

Karl, I am sure Dale can figure out how to get us in and out of the track...

-Sean (Don't ever use a.k.a)


----------



## sportpak

Good to hear from you Sean. I agree with all that. People that race race foam tire need a place too. If people want to race Sundays, they need to show up. If they don't show up, it's not worth the work. If you have a good turn out, Nicks may decide to be open. That helps Nick and helps Dale, because racers like having parts available. 

I may be able to help a little bit, I can't commit to anything right now, but you know I'm there if I can.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> We can't just rely on out of towners.
> Karl


It isn't about relying on the out of towners. One of the cool things about running off road this summer at Summit was when the guys from CRCRC or Planet, or where ever, showed up to lay it down. It wasn't just the Barrons and Cory putting it to us. Meeting and racing different people is fun and educational. 

Having a venue that attracts this type of travelling talent is very important. Being a track that encourages foreign racers is very important. This encouragement comes from the track owner's policies and practices, and also from the culture of the local racers in the pits. If there is someone in the pits at Summit that I don't recognize, I'm going to go up to them, introduce myself, and welcome them.

I feel it will also be important for us to travel this winter. We need to get a core group to head up to CEFX and maybe even visit Cinnci. I get faster everytime I travel.


Rothispak said:


> Good to hear from you Sean... People that race race foam tire need a place too.


 Thanks Ben. You are going to be racing foam very soon as well. I am absolutely going to force you to buy a 12th scale. It will help you tremendously and with a lot less maintenance than you might think. Talk to me about it next time over some beer...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Sounds Like The Plan Is In Place. As For Nicks Being Open, Last Season Tracey Donated His Time. Perhaps Foam Tires Might Entice Him To Show Up And We Could Even Comp. His Entry?? As For Once A Month It's Better Than Nothing But I Agree With Whom-ever Stated Consistency Was Best To Ensure Out-of Towners. Nothing Worse Than Having To Think 'is This The Right Week' Never Mind I Race Elsewhere. I Have A Long History Running Races And I Can Commit To Nearly Every Sunday Save 2 Beginning Of Oct. If We Are Going To Try This Lets Atleast Start It Right. Count Me In And I'll Bring Any Newbies I Can Find.

Ken


----------



## Miller Time

I think Class selection is critical. Nice to run Anything with 3 or more, but we still need people to know what to expect to run. This should ideally be what they run elsewhere to both bring in others, and so the locals can practice what we need to when we travel. Many guys have mentioned Cleveland. Stock TC foam sounds real good, any 6 cell any closed wheel body. 1/12 ? any one have opinions.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think having limited classes running on Sunday might be a good start. With so many choices between brushless/brushed there can be too many options. If everyone knew ahead of time that 1/12 stock & 1/10 stock are what is run on Sunday, then it is easier for out of towners. Don't know if brushless is going to take over either classes, but just a thought. I do know that some racers are running 1/12 brushless in Cincy.


----------



## Hustler

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think having limited classes running on Sunday might be a good start. With so many choices between brushless/brushed there can be too many options.


 The problem is that all of us locals have 12th or 19T rubber TC. We have no one who runs foam tire TC stock. So if you are coming from out of town, you'll have to coordinate a group to show up and run. I am sure we could scrape together a few TCs, but most of us will be there for 12th. I just don't want to see a group of 18th scalers not show up because we got on here and said we only run this or that. So, 3 cars make a class allows for the "what if..."

Plus all of this is academic unless Dale wants to do it...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> You are going to be racing foam very soon as well. I am absolutely going to force you to buy a 12th scale. It will help you tremendously and with a lot less maintenance than you might think. Talk to me about it next time over some beer...
> 
> -Sean


We'll see, I still have half a wedding to pay for. :freak: I still wish we could do some Mini racing. If everyone is going to run a 12th on off nights then I may have to look into picking something up. I just don't want to open a can worms with car, theory, electronics, batteries, tires..... Sundays for me will be few and far between until further notice anyways.

I did get my big TRF stickers for my TC. Looks gooood now. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I plan to have a 1/12th hopefully stock and a T/C stk or mod if we run Sunday's, I may even add another T/C. I don't mind buying foam especially for Stock. As for brushless or other variations they make comparable 19t or stk versions. I don't think it is a problem mixing brushed & brushless current club points night allows either/or, I think.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> I think Class selection is critical. Nice to run Anything with 3 or more, but we still need people to know what to expect to run. This should ideally be what they run elsewhere to both bring in others, and so the locals can practice what we need to when we travel. Many guys have mentioned Cleveland. Stock TC foam sounds real good, any 6 cell any closed wheel body. 1/12 ? any one have opinions.


I agree, but the problem before we quit Sundays wasn't a lack of class definition. It was simply that there were no local TC guys. They were all either running 12th or Speed GT. So, guys would show up from out of town with their TC and have no one to race with. If we tell everyone there will be foam TC stock, then you'd better build a class. Otherwise, we'd better tell them 3 makes a class and to plan on bringing cats if you plan on running something other than 12th... So it's on you to get a foam TC class started Ken! LOL, j/k...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Ken, are you going run on Tuesdays? I thought Matt said you were on their team. Are you going to run a 1/12 scale on Sundays? Or are you going to field another TC setup for foam? Or are you going to re-setup every couple days? Your in the hot seat buddy....

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Focus will be T/C 19t on Tuesdays. Probably won't run 1/12 points??

Sunday will be to help my son learn to race whatever is available. I will use the T/C with foams, or 1/12th rubber tire, hovercraft, or rubber dingy on a trailer on Sundays. Whatever it takes I can crash em-all.

Ken


----------



## sportpak

I was considering 11.4v LiPo Clodbuster on foams racing on Sundays. Bring the wheelie bar!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Better traction with studded, it will help aerate the carpet too!

Ken


----------



## cory30

Sean,

I don't race carpet, But everything you have stated above was very well put. Should be no confusion. I hope you guy's can get something going, if not there is dirt in Indy 

 Cory Richardson,


----------



## jak43

I would be willing to help on Sunday too. I agree with Sean that we don't need to limit the classes as that may turn some people away. I could run either stock 1/12 or stock touring and fill in where needed. We don't want to turn away the speed gt guys either. So three cars makes a heat is the best way to go. 

My biggest complaint about Sunday racing in the past was the inconsistency on the start times. I really don't want to get home at 6:00 on a Sunday from racing and I live in town. I think if we ran the show say with every round starting on the hour 12:00, 1:00 etc. that would give plenty of time for working on the car and it would get us out well before 5:00. Plus, if someone went to church they would know that the second round started at 1:00 so they could still make it to race for three rounds. Of course if we would get alot of heats you would have to adjust, but it will probably take some time to build up Sunday racing to where it was 2 years ago.

Just my thoughts. 

John
(owner of the really fast $17 Yokomo)


----------



## Hustler

cory30 said:


> Sean,
> I don't race carpet, But everything you have stated above was very well put. Should be no confusion. I hope you guy's can get something going, if not there is dirt in Indy
> Cory Richardson,


Thanks Cory. Have no fear, I will be going to Planet this winter, but not until mid-December. My Saturdays are dead until then. My mother-in-law lives just a few miles from Planet, so I'll be a hero by bringing the family down to visit her and then I'll bail like a thief in the night to go sling some dirt and talk some... well, you know me...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I agree with the start times. Sunday could be easier for me if we wouldn't get done until 7pm. I like it laid back, but sometimes we don't need to be "rock stars" and take 1 1/2 hrs to get the next heat started. Order keeps things moving and productive.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Yeah. I scored a used xxxs super cheap. I'll be bangin' doors...or maybe boards with you fellas soon.
I'll run Sundays when I'm avail. too
David


----------



## sportpak

XXXs have been pretty fast this summer in there. You won't be out too much speed, if any. Welcome back.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

I'm in for a couple sundays each month.
Tc or 12th scale?
later
Dayton


----------



## wallyworld

Just got off the phone and I'm very happy to let you guys know that John Kissel and Phil Zimmerman have offered to head up the sunday racing program. They'll be posting details soon on what they have planned. I would also like to say a big thanks to Tracy Folguson, Ron Ferguson, and everyone else that helped out so we could have roadcoarse racing on sundays the last two years. :thumbsup: I appreciate everyones comments on the forums and I believe John and Phil will do a great job of running the program for you all this coming season. So make sure your posts and suggestions about sunday racing are to these guys. I myself am getting ready to head out to Road Atlanta to watch the real Speed GT and Le Mans cars and then take the wife for a getaway in Tennesee ( hope I don't forget the Viagra  ) so I'll see everyone when I get back.


----------



## Miller Time

Viagra?? Real racecars aren't exciting enough??


----------



## sheath

I talked to Dale just after he posted the above announcement... so I could totally rework the October Race Calendar! He was very excited that Phil and John stepped forward to organize the Sunday racing. It wasn't specifically stated, but this will replace the previously announced Friday night roadcourse racing. Check out the tenative calendar for October at this link:
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/October2006.pdf
It is also available at the Summit Raceway website. Printed copies of the calendar are available at Summit Raceway. Check the wall just outside Nick's Hobby Shop. Watch the website for the most current updates to the race calendar and for annoucements regarding the beginning date of Sunday Roadcourse Racing and any new details.
http://summitrcraceway.com/
Sundays are listed as 'to be announced' on the calendar. That will be updated when details are available.


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> I myself am getting ready to head out to Road Atlanta to watch the real Speed GT and Le Mans cars and then take the wife for a getaway in Tennesee ( hope I don't forget the Viagra  ) so I'll see everyone when I get back.


You sly dog you!! Remember if it lasts longer then 4 hrs you need seek emergency help. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

slypak said:


> You sly dog you!! Remember if it lasts longer then 4 hrs you need seek emergency help. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Ben,
You're not helping! Please stop!

Dale, 
If, in the future, you feel the need to share with us further, let me please speak for the entire group when I say, don't. I am very glad that you are happy in your relationship and things are going well, but I don't want or need any of the details. I can't imagine how much beer it is going to take to kill enough brain cells to forget this information, but it's going to be a lot. LOL!

The Sunday news is great, if we start it on a limited basis. Right now I don't have the time to race twice a week. I am at the point where I won't be able to run GT and 12th on alternating Tuesdays because of the maintenance time needed. Add in every Sunday and I will be seriously overcommitted. If this program has 20 people showing up one week and 5 the next, it won't survive. 

If we can get everyone on board for the first Sunday of the month (for example) then we can also start inviting the out of towners too. We'd have a month to coordinate who was coming and what classes would have the best chance of running. I'd have a month to get the car ready and it would also leave time for the locals to travel if they desired. I would rather have one event a month with 40 racers, than 4 events a month with 10. I feel once we get a larger crowd committed to racing Summit onroad on Sundays then we can look into expanding the dates. We also want to draw in racers that aren't necessarily regular Tuesday nighters. Thoughts?

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am very excited to hear the news. I will also help were needed to make this happen.

Karl.


----------



## Brad Mergy

kgwomack said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am very excited to hear the news. I will also help were needed to make this happen.
> 
> Karl.


 Bring the wings and bear :thumbsup:


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> Karl, this isn't directed at you at all.
> 
> But let me clarify my statement before panties start bunching. WE lost Sundays because WE didn't show up to race. The people who were nice enough to run Sundays stopped because no one else was showing up. If we get into this and the same thing happens, I'll drop you fools too!
> 
> Karl, I am sure Dale can figure out how to get us in and out of the track...
> 
> -Sean (Don't ever use a.k.a)


Sean, thank you. Tracey, Lee and I showed up consistantly. The local crowd wasn't there. And some of the ones that said they would be there were inconsistant at showing up. So we gave up and went to Josh's. Also, for those of you that had a problem with the start times, I agree that it could have been better, however, because we always had a low turnout we would accomidate anyone not ready, mainly, uh hum, KARL!!!! If I had a time when I wasn,t ready I would tell them to start without me. They wouldn't do that as they wanted me to run. On that subject one of our (Tracey, Lee and I) biggest problems in Fort Wayne is the constant rush to get home. I realize a lot of you don't take your racing as serious as we do, but to spend hundreds of dollars on r/c cars & equipment and then rush to get home doesn't make sense to us. And as far as someone posted about getting done at 7 p.m. I think that was only once. Most days we were done by 5:30 or 6. And I'm sorry I disagree with starting each round on the hour. If you have a major repair or a battery pack false peak you miss that round. If racing starts at noon and each round starts an hour and a half you can still be done by 6:30!!


----------



## fergie

Continued; For those of you that don't want to be there that long then you need to pray that the crowd never grows to decent amount. As far as you guys starting sundays this year I can say that Lee and I will not be there. When we go to Josh's there are 60 plus guys on a normal Sunday. I not only have time to get my car ready but also can go around the pits and learn alot from others. Yes I have a two hour drive home but we use that time to talk about the days racing and what we could or should have done differently. And we learn alot from those discussions. Well I'm done and wish all of you and Dale the best but racing in the Fort doesn't fit for us.


----------



## Hustler

Geez, you sure know how to clear out a room in a hurry, don't you old man? LOL!

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

fergie said:


> Continued; For those of you that don't want to be there that long then you need to pray that the crowd never grows to decent amount. As far as you guys starting sundays this year I can say that Lee and I will not be there. When we go to Josh's there are 60 plus guys on a normal Sunday. I not only have time to get my car ready but also can go around the pits and learn alot from others. Yes I have a two hour drive home but we use that time to talk about the days racing and what we could or should have done differently. And we learn alot from those discussions. Well I'm done and wish all of you and Dale the best but racing in the Fort doesn't fit for us.


 "Yes I have a two hour drive home but we use that time to talk about the days racing and what we could or should have done differently." Damn how many hours can you spend talking about how you guys need better batteries? :wave: 1/12th scale stock = who has the best batteries. I think it has only been that way since they started matching batteries!

Seriously, Ron I understand what you are saying and good luck this year. I hope to make it to a few of Josh's races this year I just have to save up enough money to buy my 1/12th scale batteries


----------



## Miller Time

fergie said:


> Continued; When we go to Josh's there are 60 plus guys on a normal Sunday. ... Well I'm done and wish all of you and Dale the best but racing in the Fort doesn't fit for us.



Do you suppose Josh's started with 60+  or did it take time to build up!!! At least he cares enough about racing here to read the forum.

I agree we would have more time to prep and fix if we had more entries, I tried running 2 classes on Tuesday's but it just ain't happening, But if that drives me away then what happens in Fort Wayne? How long till there is'nt enough time for 1 class. I quit RC 10 years ago because i got tired of driving all over the place. Sure Race day is one thing but practice is nice too. 
I'll be there and tolorate any schedule or class I have to to in order to hit the wall one more time.

Ken


----------



## tafog

Miller Time said:


> Do you suppose Josh's started with 60+  or did it take time to build up!!!
> Ken



Ken: yes... Josh's first weekend raceday prolly had more than 60 entries but Detroit is bigger than Fort Wayne... bad example

This is going in the right direction, the talk that has been going on here has worked, Sunday racing is on Thanks to all your comments "NICE WORK". now grow and pull in the racers. Make everyone want to race on sundays at Summit. It could become something that (Tracey, Ron and Lee) can feel positive about. I would love to race in town if it were more productive. we go out of town to be pushed harder, and to get the leg up that we need for bigger events. now I know some of you are faster than me(not the point). Traction levels go up and we all need to drive different, enough we go to practice...we use the drive to debrief the day of running.

Don't forget we have some events that have been run for many years, Those races need to be ran this season. 

One thing that is key. get positive talk going and promote promote.

-Tracey(Nomax on)


----------



## sheath

Sunday racing has to stand on it's own. Tuesday nights have grown because it started with a base of racers that showed up consistently, and it grew from there. Tuesday night worked for that base, and it worked for the rest of the racers that joined. I'm sure there are a lot of racers out there that would race, but Tuesday's don't work for them. Sundays will be the same way. It will work for a lot of people, it won't work for a lot of people. We need to start with a base of racers that show up consistently, get the word out, and find those racers that Sunday works for. It will grow when people find out that Sundays are available, get interested, and join in. It will also grow when guys that already race, but can't make it work on Tuesday nights, find out that Sundays are an option now. 
It was the prodding of out-of-town racers that got the ball rolling for this seasons Sunday racing, so there is some built in interest that will be the momentum to get Sundays started. It will take a base of local racers to keep the momentum going. Also to attract racers on a regular basis, it will take a racing program that people want to participate in. And if you have read much of the previous posts over the last few weeks, you know that will not be an easy task. It will take compromise between having very structured, limited classes, and unlimited classes. It will take compromise between running a race schedule that allows for no down time between rounds, and running a race schedule that has rounds starting 'whenever'. It will take compromise between running classes that will attract the most local racers, and classes that will attract the most out-of-town racer interest.
I'd love to show up on a Sunday and look through the pits and see a couple of dads with their kids, pitting across the table from a couple of guys that I recognize from their pictures in a magazine, pitting next to a couple of guys that I've been racing with in Fort Wayne for years. And all of them able to leave at the end of the day saying that they had a good time.

--next morning--
Wow, I should have just gone to bed last night. My mind wasn't working so well. I started my post before Tracy posted his, and didn't post mine until after he was done. Plus he said more than me in a lot fewer words. I agree... get the word out, and get the racers in. At the bottom of October's calendar is a note for the 5th Annual New Year's Day Race. The 5th annual could be the biggest yet. I'll get a flyer put together ASAP.


----------



## fergie

Brad Mergy said:


> Seriously, Ron I understand what you are saying and good luck this year. I hope to make it to a few of Josh's races this year I just have to save up enough money to buy my 1/12th scale batteries


Brad, since when do you need to save up money? Never Knew that to be a problem for you!!

Seriously, guys we wish Fort Wayne the best but it doesn't fit for what we want. But I can say that some of the guys talking on the subject of sundays now are some of the same that said they would be there last year, yet they were inconsistant at being there.


----------



## sportpak

Let's face it, the sport/industry is built and supported on and around "club level" racers. Sunday's need to be built with that in mind to support the "club level" racers. Without the cluc level, 90% of the tracks everywhere are closed. I think it will take time, luck, and good ideas to build the FtWayne scene into something that will support a bunch of fast guys. Tuesday nights are getting better and better, there is no reason a Sunday program couldn't do the same. I'm sorry a few guys have to drive 3 hours to race, but Ft Wayne is doing the best it can. If we stay positive and creative, I really believe we can have a place to make most people happy.

Ben


----------



## david18t

so sundays will you offer stock tc?


----------



## Miller Time

I believe that is the initial plan, At least thats what i'm running. Not sure yet on the rubber vs foam?

Ken


----------



## kgwomack

fergie said:


> I agree that it could have been better, however, because we always had a low turnout we would accomidate anyone not ready, mainly, uh hum, KARL!!!! QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, thanx Ron, but you are right in that respect. I tend to take more time to get stuff done, Motor turned, tires trued, setup, and of course do too much talking, but I am like you, I don't see why, when the turn out is low that we need to rush. I like enjoy the day, try new stuff out on the car. I just always try to improve. But, in the future I will try to be ready when it's time to go.
> 
> When you go to a track like Josh's there is a different atmosphere. There are alot of fast guys there and you better be on the ball or you are toast. I personnally like that. I pushes you to try new stuff and improve your game. Resulting in you getting faster. Fort Wayne tends to have a more relaxed feel to it, not bad either. But rushing just doesn't give time to tune your car. And the only way that you get better is by practicing and trying different setups out. Once the turnout gets bigger this problem will go away all by itself.
> 
> Karl


----------



## kgwomack

> so sundays will you offer stock tc?


I am pretty sure.


----------



## jak43

The start time does not have to be on the hour (just an example), but we should determine at the beginning of the day when the heats will run (12:00, 1:30 or whatever based on how many heats and stick to it). That way you will know when to start charging, so your batteries will get charged right before the race.

John


----------



## sportpak

All I know right now, I can't wait to run this Tuesday. I might try my Lipo for some practice. Car is getting dialed and looking good. Should be real good on the clean carpet.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

Wow,

On-road is cool!


----------



## sportpak

Everything happens fast on the carpet. John, you should join up with Nate and Chris to complete the offroad union racers team. You guys would do well.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Oldfield

Nate do you have your stuff ready for this Tuesday?

Chris


----------



## sportpak

Chris, are you and Nate ready? This week isn't for the money, so you shouldn't stress out about running. How are your batteries fitting? That was a big thing about why I didn't get a JRXS. Even though it makes the most sense, the possible nightmare wasn't worth it to me.

Ben


----------



## cory30

Chris,
Go to Stateline tomarrow to race they are racing gas and electric.


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Nate do you have your stuff ready for this Tuesday?
> 
> Chirs


He better be ready. He's had the car over a month now.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

My offroad stuff is put up for the year.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Ben

My stuff is ready and I'll be there for sure this Tuesday.


----------



## nate

I should have the car ready for Tuesday. Putting electronics in today and then making the batteries.


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> Wow,
> 
> On-road is cool!


Wow! Offroad guys are so satirical! No wonder I fit in... :lol:

-Sean


----------



## redbaron

Hustler said:


> Wow! Offroad guys are so satirical! No wonder I fit in... :lol:
> 
> -Sean


Yea, We just don't need to use all the big words.  



What is the best value in touring car out there?


----------



## Brad Mergy

redbaron said:


> Yea, We just don't need to use all the big words.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best value in touring car out there?


 Hey Barron,

A used JRXS is a pretty good value.


----------



## cory30

Don't Do It Barron !!!


----------



## C. Oldfield

cory30 said:


> Don't Do It Barron !!!


Stay out of this Gashole HA HA :tongue: 

You need to get one too cory.


----------



## Guest

cory30 said:


> Don't Do It Barron !!!


Come on out Barron.The more the better. 
I should get my dinosaur xxxs sometime this week. Tracy is ordering me a Mazda Rx7 body. So I should be good for the following tues. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

cory30 said:


> Don't Do It Barron !!!


Who's the wise guy?! Try it, you might like it too. I gave dirt a chance.

Come on out Barron, we should have almost 30 a night. Gonna be a hoot! Used JRXS have been good to alot of people. My buddy got a nice one with a 5 gallon bucket of parts (literally) for $200! I might have gotten one for a price like that.....naahhh. 

Ben


----------



## cory30

I'm just giving you guy's a hard time.


----------



## sportpak

We're all clowns. We all know not to take anyone too serious. Trash talk is fun.

Ben


----------



## david18t

cory30 said:


> I'm just giving you guy's a hard time.


i need a tc stock motor lol you still selling 1 or 2?


----------



## sheath

redbaron said:


> What is the best value in touring car out there?


One word... Tamiya. Don't let that scare you... you once drove a Traxxas buggy!


----------



## cory30

David,
Yea, I have some motors I will sell and batteries, gt7 and a gtx.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

There is more than nitro out there. Give it a try you might like it.

Are you selling all your electric stuff?

Chris


----------



## ashxxxnt

hey cory got any stocks what and how much. pm me


----------



## ashxxxnt

i might try this carpet stuff but dont want to spend much. not knowing if i will like it but would a t spec work i did mean cheap


----------



## cory30

Chris,
No I'm not selling all my electric, I just don't need 4 cars with all electronics in them.
Plus thats money for my Losi eight.


----------



## david18t

cory30 said:


> David,
> Yea, I have some motors I will sell and batteries, gt7 and a gtx.


baaahhhhh i just bought a cyclone and ill be at freemont tomarrow just bring a motor if you will im getting new 4200's for next yr. 11 packs 2 cars is enough for me. ill bring both electrics too in case you will race electric.


----------



## tafog

cory30 said:


> for my Losi eight.



LOL... he said "my losi 8"

 -Tracey


----------



## Hustler

ashxxxnt said:


> i might try this carpet stuff but dont want to spend much. not knowing if i will like it but would a t spec work i did mean cheap


Hey Ash! Don't do the T-spec, it is the way wrong direction. A used XXX-S with parts should be pretty cheap, or a TA-05, there are a bunch of good deals on used cars out there. Stay away from the shaft drives though... PM me if you need some help finding something and also give me an idea of your budget. We'll get you hooked up if your looking at driving up here on Tuesday nights...


cory said:


> Yea, I have some motors I will sell and batteries, gt7 and a gtx


 PM me what you want for the GTX, I'm trying to put my 12th scale back together... Thanks Cory!


redbaron said:


> What is the best value in touring car out there?


As far as bang for the buck? Ask Kissel, my kit probably cost more than his whole operation. As far as what is worth it? The 415, TA05, JRXS, the RDX, or the T2 would get the job done. There is a big group of JRXS guys here and just me and Karl in the 415, but at least we're near the front. Honestly, Dennis Anderson's XXX-S is easily as quick as my car... Pick it up and wheel that ho' John.

-Sean


----------



## david18t

you can also do a hotbodies cyclone s all it is is a plastic version(over time can be converted totally) of the hara cyclone. it goes for 170-160. im sticking to stock tc in mine


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are the drivers in Ft. Wayne being paid to convert as many people to belt drive cars as possible? What is the bias against shaft drive cars? Is it simply because the shaft drives are getting long in the tooth? It almost seems as if some of the people on this board are paid spokemen for the new Losi cars.


----------



## david18t

with what they run (19 turn or bl 4300's) with rubber tire i believe they say belt is better as it is a little more forgiving...but im also told that shaft cars are very good for foam tire stock racing im no expert but since they run what they do i believe it to be true as ALOT of guys switched cars this year. all im going to do with my tc3 is race stock


----------



## Miller Time

Speaking as a long time A.E. fiend I tried to make the TC-3 work but found it to be a little too inconsistent. I have had some questionable history with losi in the early 90's but reluctantly switched and instantly saw consistency again.


----------



## sportpak

Tamiya TA05 is the drum that I'm beating. Bone stock it's 2-3 laps better then my TC4.

Ben


----------



## airborn

no no no you have it all wrong. This is a Tamiya board.


----------



## 1armed1

So when is the first sunday of racing and what will everybody be running?
later
Dayton


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

So, since FT. Wayne is running mod classes in TC with rubber tires the drivers "feel" better with belt drive. That makes sense. I've read before that a belt drive is easier in mod. But that also makes me think that the right driver/set-up should be fast with a shaft drive too.


----------



## sportpak

Obviously a $500 belt car doesn't drive itself. If you have a good setup and can wheel it, your gonna still be faster then a hack trying to drive the "next thing" in belt technology.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> no no no you have it all wrong. This is a Tamiya board.


I can't help I continue to be inpressed with this new car. Keep an eye on this TA05 sucker. :thumbsup:


----------



## david18t

ha i cant believe ya'll are into carpet already...still running in the dirt on sundays


----------



## ashxxxnt

anyone got a tc they want to trade a bk2 for. or im going to have to get that t spec will the spec work at all ive never even ran on carpet before so i just need something to start with and if i like it ill do better


----------



## C. Oldfield

ashxxxnt said:


> anyone got a tc they want to trade a bk2 for. or im going to have to get that t spec will the spec work at all ive never even ran on carpet before so i just need something to start with and if i like it ill do better


Ashley

For the Money you would be better off with the TA-05 its a good car to start with and its only 140-150 dollars new in the box.

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

You got a PM.

Chris


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Ashley
> 
> For the Money you would be better off with the TA-05 its a good car to start with and its only 140-150 dollars new in the box.
> 
> Chris


For under $175 I don't think you could beat the TA-05. You'll need a few spare parts on hand, but I think 3 or 4 of us have one, so I imagine you'd be able to bum a loner spare off someone. Then again, a TC3 wouldn't be all that bad to start out with either. They're a dime a dozen and Tracey would have parts for you.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> For under $175 I don't think you could beat the TA-05. You'll need a few spare parts on hand, but I think 3 or 4 of us have one, so I imagine you'd be able to bum a loner spare off someone. Then again, a TC3 wouldn't be all that bad to start out with either. They're a dime a dozen and Tracey would have parts for you.
> 
> Ben


 I believe Nick's is going to start carrying parts for the Tamiyas.


----------



## Guest

Well my XXXs came today. Should have it ready to run for tom. night. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> Well my XXXs came today. Should have it ready to run for tom. night. :thumbsup:


Good deal man! Glad to see you tomorow.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Obviously a $500 belt car doesn't drive itself. If you have a good setup and can wheel it, your gonna still be faster then a hack trying to drive the "next thing" in belt technology.


Not sure if I agree with you Ben. My next best thing can almost drive itself. It's at least 75% car and 25 % driver. And I am being generous with the driver. LOL!


ashxxxnt said:


> anyone got a tc they want to trade a bk2 for.


 Even if you only get $75 for the BK2 (which you should be able to get more) then you'd have less than $100 to get into a TA05 like they are suggesting. Or you could see if you could score a cheap, but good XXX-S, they are plenty quick too and reasonably priced.


da supa rotary said:


> Should have it ready to run for tom. night


 Good deal! Bring pics of the new baby.


Destructo Dayton said:


> So when is the first sunday of racing and what will everybody be running?


Not sure, I haven't heard anything concrete yet. I'll post up or have Scott post when there is an answer...


IndyRC_Racer said:


> But that also makes me think that the right driver/set-up should be fast with a shaft drive too.


I am sure the RC tough guys could bring a Tyco and put a lap on a few of us. But if you feel we haven't tried it, then bring a TC3, a Pro 4, or an EVO 5 and show us up. You're always welcome!


airhorn said:


> no no no you have it all wrong. This is a Tamiya board.


Mr. Speed GT Champion, Please retuck your slip, it is showing...

Tomorrow night brothers! ...and wings and beer after. Didn't want Fergie thinkin' I got weak...

-Sean


----------



## airborn

Quote:
Originally Posted by airhorn 

LOL!!!


----------



## Guest

Guys. I'm not gonna make it tonight. I rebuilt this xxxsg last night and into this morning. :freak: The elects. are half way in, but i still need rewire my speedo along with some plug mods to my batts.
I'm getting a complete exhaust today for my Mazda and need to get the old one off this evening and try to get the new one on. I just have too much stuff to do and too little time.
See ya next week. :thumbsup: 
David


----------



## Hustler

Good times tonight brothers! The field is so much faster than it was last year!! 

I scoped out the new pool hall across the strip mall from Summit called Break and Run. The guy running it is cool, his name is Kirk. I think if we let him know what we expect from a bar as far as wings (man those new wings at Peanuts ? whatever... are super tasty!) and beer that they'd be able to accomodate us. But it is going to be a primo hall fo' sho'... not that any of you care about pool... 

And if that other Matt can hook us up at Shangri'la? Fugedaboutdit! We'll have more to do after the race than before...

Karl you'd better make sure that dude stays with us. If he doesn't, then you have to go...

Drank way more beer, just got home, gotta be at work at 7:30... good night...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Man, holy crap! I thought I stayed out too late. :drunk: 

Good running. 20-some people. Just geting started. It's going to be insane this year.

Ben


----------



## sheath

I left last night without getting the results to post on the website. My first chance to get them will be Thursday at noon, so watch for them then. I spent the a-main and several minutes after that talking with an interested spectator. 
He was familiar with electric motors, and how they worked, but on a slightly larger scale. 1100 lb. armatures used in locomotive engines! Anyway, he wants to come back and watch more racing, and who knows... maybe he'll get the bug.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Man, holy crap! I thought I stayed out too late. :drunk:
> Ben


 Sleep is overrated :thumbsup:


----------



## ashxxxnt

hey is a tb 02 any good to start with


----------



## david18t

how much $ do you have to play with ashley? if you buy new 150-170 gets you the tamiya 05 or the hotbodies cyclone s...and there are tons of xxx-s on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> used for less
http://cgi.ebay.com/YOKOMO-YR4-TOURING-CAR-CHASSIS-SPARES-OR-REPAIRS_W0QQitemZ290035127548QQihZ019QQcategoryZ2565QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Associated-TC3-chassis-with-Yokomo-12T-motor_W0QQitemZ130033713022QQihZ003QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem are some others im waiting on my esc for mine but i just plan on racing tc stock either at summit on sundays or at angola on saturdays. im just plaining to use the tc to learn consistant lines for offroad. oh anyone know what size of screw fits the metal gear jr servos? i just picked up two used 8450's that work awesome i just put one in my b4 and need a screw to make it fit in my tc3


----------



## Hustler

ashxxxnt said:


> hey is a tb 02 any good to start with


I would not recommend that. How about this XXX-S or this one or a yokomo? or a brand new TA05 for about $150? Those would be about my only suggestions...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Dayton said:


> So when is the first sunday of racing and what will everybody be running?


I was told last night that we are planning on the first Sunday in November. John? Scott? How about a little more info? thx

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hustler said:


> I was told last night that we are planning on the first Sunday in November. John? Scott? How about a little more info? thx
> 
> -Sean


Are they still planning on having a points night on Holloween? I don't ever remember talking about that!


----------



## jak43

Sunday, November 5th will be the first Sunday of on road racing. The doors will open at 9:00. Racing will start promptly at noon. It will be 3 heats and a main. We are going to try and run on an hour and a half clock. This means that the rounds will start at 12:00, 1:30, 3:00, and 4:30. This should give everyone (except Karl) enough time to work on their car and get charged for the next round. The carpet has a lot more traction than last year, so the racing should be close. Classes will be touring car and 1/12 scale. We are working on setting up a beginner/basher class similar to the legends class that they run on the oval. 

John


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> Are they still planning on having a points night on Holloween? I don't ever remember talking about that!


Well, if we start points next week, on a every other week basis, doesn't Halloween fall on a non-points night for TC? I may be crazy, but that's how I interpret it.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Well, if we start points next week, on a every other week basis, doesn't Halloween fall on a non-points night for TC? I may be crazy, but that's how I interpret it.
> 
> Ben


http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/October2006.pdf


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:
 

> http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/October2006.pdf


Oohhhhh.... :hat: 

I never look at that. I said I may be crazy.

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

Alright guys, although last night was'ent a good race night for me......I found a long lost relative and decided that I better have a user name which my family members could recognize. Now that me and "THE HUSTLER" (currently spending some time at broke back mountain) have come out of the closet I'm open for criticizm. On a hobby note...a little birdy heard that the BARRON BOYS were out to join the team tamiya boys and get fixed up with a set of TKO's. Hopefully all will work out well and they will both be on schedule with a pair of SYLVIA's tues night  :drunk: Great turn out maybe I should have taken the screen name "C MAIN" but then I found out that one of the CORVETTE bodies had it reserved :hat: LOL.


----------



## sportpak

That's a awlfully cocky first post there hot-shot. You better watch your back.  

Ben


----------



## sportpak

The new TA05 looks pretty sick. Like a mid motor 415.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=173037

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Look into the face of Losi doom...


----------



## sportpak

I can hear their knees clattering...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I can hear their knees clattering...
> 
> Ben


You'd better start saving your pennies now...


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> You'd better start saving your pennies now...


I bet that sucker will be $400+. Maybe I can upgrade my to those specs. We'll have to see if the thing will even work first. I just want the wheels right now.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

This is too funny, no more need for wings and beer...


----------



## Hustler

needpermishon said:


> As of 4pm I am now an offical racer.....no team....no time to race....no good set up.....but now I have a computer, thats half a set up isnt't it? Ya'll better watch out now cause I talk *soft smack*.
> Mike Cook aka grocery getter


Soft smack? ...like semi-faccid? You may want to get to a doctor about that...


mCOOKd said:


> I found a long lost relative and decided that I better have a user name which my family members could recognize...


Wow, Mike! Did you realize that you spelled permission wrong in your original screen name and then had to do something else? Then you cracked on everyone at the club, LOL! Are you sure your family wants to recognize you, or do you want them to be able to identify the corpse? :freak: LOL!


mCOOKd said:


> ...I'm open for criticizm...


LOL!!! I certainly think that you wouldn't have to state an obvious statement like, "I'm open for criticism", but why did you spell it like that after making a brokeback comment? Did you have a Freudian slip with a different 'izm' maybe?


mCOOKd said:


> On a hobby note...a little birdy heard that the BARRON BOYS were out to join the team tamiya boys and get fixed up with a set of TKO's. Hopefully all will work out well and they will both be on schedule with a pair of SYLVIA's tues night  :drunk:


Speed GT is better than drifting...


mCOOKd said:


> Great turn out maybe I should have taken the screen name "C MAIN" but then I found out that one of the CORVETTE bodies had it reserved :hat: LOL.


Wow! Keep bringing the smack talk Mike! This is going to be a fun year...

-Sean <--- my back is NOT crippled, despite what Mike is implying...


----------



## tinman1975

easy charlie hustle, you put a bullet in my sail. i lost a little wind the ship will still sail "INDEPENTANT DRIVERS RULE" it takes a real man to gossip without a sportpak to back him up.







LOL.(lots of love). Lets keep bangin fenders..should be a great season...........being stuck in "C" main and getting hammered at the forums for the next six months sounds great! keep bringin it.LOL


----------



## mCOOKd

not to confuse...the new guy is still new..I put up the last post but the tinman was still logged in..show some respect for me, im still young and my pride was already deprived..


----------



## mCOOKd

i'll still put you in the wall tues night.


----------



## Hustler

mCOOKd said:


> i'll still put you in the wall tues night.


Good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hustler said:


> Look into the face of Losi doom...


 
f


----------



## sportpak

That JrxsR looks like it has 3 fans on it. Why are Losi guys soooo into fans? I thought a little heat was part of racing. Half of going fast is looking good too. The TA looks much cooler.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> That JrxsR looks like it has 3 fans on it. Why are Losi guys soooo into fans? I thought a little heat was part of racing. Half of going fast is looking good too. The TA looks much cooler.
> 
> Ben


All the weight in the center looks good to me


----------



## sportpak

There isn't much room on the sides for goodies. Would a GTB fit you think? I don't know if I'll ever run a brushed motor again.

BEn


----------



## Guest

Brad Mergy said:


> All the weight in the center looks good to me


Can't wait for mine.  
I'll have to do with what I have for now.


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> There isn't much room on the sides for goodies. Would a GTB fit you think? I don't know if I'll ever run a brushed motor again.
> 
> BEn


We will have to stand them up.

When we switch to Li-Po batteries we won't have to change a thing because it won't effect the balance on our cars at all !!!

Heaven = Li-Po, brushless, rubber tires, and hopefully maintance free diffs :roll:


----------



## redbaron

"On a hobby note...a little birdy heard that the BARRON BOYS were out to join the team tamiya boys and get fixed up with a set of TKO's. Hopefully all will work out well and they will both be on schedule with a pair of SYLVIA's tues night"

Better get ur game on!


----------



## mCOOKd

i'm going to neeed more than a game face for the BARRONS. although it never rains inside and the banking never seems to be enough. look forward to having some more talent to push me further behind. 

JRX.....what a man drives when he still wants to be a man. :dude:


----------



## sheath

Just a note... Tuesday's results are now up on the website. 

When you're the CQ for the night, you look for bright spots. My C-main time would have won me the B, and put me 4th in the A. So, If I would have qualified 1.5 seconds faster, I could have been 4th in the A-main. Yeah, I know, it's flawed logic, but it makes me feel better.
Thanks to Phil Zimmerman for the help with the motor rebuild just in time for the 2nd qualifier. Put a few more ponies back in the power plant. I hear all you guys running brushless snickering out there. (motor rebuild? hehehe!)


----------



## sportpak

I don't know the last time I even had my motor out.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sheath said:


> Just a note... Tuesday's results are now up on the website.
> 
> When you're the CQ for the night, you look for bright spots. My C-main time would have won me the B, and put me 4th in the A. So, If I would have qualified 1.5 seconds faster, I could have been 4th in the A-main. Yeah, I know, it's flawed logic, but it makes me feel better.
> Thanks to Phil Zimmerman for the help with the motor rebuild just in time for the 2nd qualifier. Put a few more ponies back in the power plant. I hear all you guys running brushless snickering out there. (motor rebuild? hehehe!)


 That's why every run counts! That's why I stayed out there and burnt up my rear diff because I new it would still take a good run to make it into the A main. Isn't the competition great! 

I am real impressed with how much the group as a whole has improved! Just look at the results of last seasons CHAMP, he got his A$$ kicked in the C main and the guy that got second last season got dead last in the A main! 
:devil:

And way to go BUMPY on the fantastic 3rd place in the B-main!


----------



## Miller Time

Thanks to last seasons Champ for filling in for Dale and running the Show. He at least got to put his car on the track thanks to another volunteer who ran the computer. At least C-main beats watching everyone else have fun.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Miller Time said:


> Thanks to last seasons Champ for filling in for Dale and running the Show. He at least got to put his car on the track thanks to another volunteer who ran the computer. At least C-main beats watching everyone else have fun.


 Seth knows I'm just having fun  Yeah thanks Champ!


----------



## mCOOKd

yeah thanks seth for running the show....and for having the once a season oppritunity to run in the always action packed "C MAIN", well, now you know why down force and tweak don't really mean alot to me :freak: competition is going to be awesome.


----------



## airborn

LOL! 

Thanks for the props Brad.....


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> We will have to stand them up.
> 
> When we switch to Li-Po batteries we won't have to change a thing because it won't effect the balance on our cars at all !!!
> 
> Heaven = Li-Po, brushless, rubber tires, and hopefully maintance free diffs :roll:


Standing the GTB up on its side makes me envision getting the fan crunched.

I like the center battery too, but there are alot of cars that run good with the battery off to the side. I'm going to get the LiPo I bought setup and running maybe this weekend. I'll see how bad it makes the car feel by just dropping it in. It's 3 to 3 1/2 oz lighter then a IB3800 according to my kitchen scale. So it may be a bit frisky on the track, but we won't know until we try it.

I like your vision of heaven. I'd like to see some chicks in there too.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Those brushless speedos are huge...I like my small LRP Q2


----------



## redbaron

Are lipos legal to run in the rubber tire - 19 turn / Brushless class?


----------



## mCOOKd

redbaron said:


> Are lipos legal to run in the rubber tire - 19 turn / Brushless class?


 not yet, but with "SPORTPAK" already sportin one, hopefully him doing some demo runs will persuade alot of people to consider it...gonna be interesting.


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> I like the center battery too, but there are alot of cars that run good with the battery off to the side. I'm going to get the LiPo I bought setup and running maybe this weekend. I'll see how bad it makes the car feel by just dropping it in. It's 3 to 3 1/2 oz lighter then a IB3800 according to my kitchen scale. So it may be a bit frisky on the track, but we won't know until we try it.
> 
> Ben


Got lead...? You'll want to add weight to the batt. side of the car.


----------



## sportpak

redbaron said:


> Are lipos legal to run in the rubber tire - 19 turn / Brushless class?


They're not legal for points nights, but non-points nights I can't see anyone having a problem. I worry about running mine and throwing the setup off compensating for the weight. Before Brad pipes in, if I had a JRX that wouldn't maybe be a problem, I know.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

so what are the limits on the brushless motors we can run?


----------



## david18t

4300 is what i thought it was for brushless


----------



## ashxxxnt

well i think ive got a xxxs comming


----------



## redbaron

ashxxxnt said:


> well i think ive got a xxxs comming


 
SWEET!


----------



## sportpak

So the offroad invasion is upon us. That's really cool. The more racers the merrier.

The Novak SS4300 is the only brushless motor aproved. You can run any speedo with that motor.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> So the offroad invasion is upon us. That's really cool. The more racers the merrier.
> 
> The Novak SS4300 is the only brushless motor aproved. You can run any speedo with that motor.
> 
> Ben


How does the 4300 compare on the track to 19T?


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> How does the 4300 compare on the track to 19T?


It's actually quite ideal. It doesn't have the bottom end punch, but you don't want that too much anyway because... well you're an offroader, you know all about traction... I might have a little more punch and top end than the BL crowd, but it certainly doesn't make me faster. Also, the no maintenance thing is nice because TCs flat out boil motors and brushes.

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Brushless rules.

Just figured out my chassis is tweaked like a "sore you know what". Maybe I shouldn't have gotten tweak thing, my car felt good before, now I just found out it's junk. Do I believe the tool, or go by the seat of my pants?? I'll have to start checking around for a chassis. Wish Tamiya would do a CF chassis for this thing already. 

Ben


----------



## yokman

Hustler said:


> It's actually quite ideal. It doesn't have the bottom end punch, but you don't want that too much anyway because... well you're an offroader, you know all about traction... I might have a little more punch and top end than the BL crowd, but it certainly doesn't make me faster. Also, the no maintenance thing is nice because TCs flat out boil motors and brushes.
> 
> -Sean


crank the timing up on the 4300 and they are pretty equal.and also go with the new upgrade kit as it help me pick up a lap this weekend...but that was circle jerking :wave:


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Brushless rules.
> 
> Just figured out my chassis is tweaked like a "sore you know what". Maybe I shouldn't have gotten tweak thing, my car felt good before, now I just found out it's junk. Do I believe the tool, or go by the seat of my pants?? I'll have to start checking around for a chassis. Wish Tamiya would do a CF chassis for this thing already.
> 
> Ben



Ben

Check out www.3racing.com.hk they have a real nice chassis for your car plus alot of other upgrades. I have bought there stuff before and its good stuff.

Chris


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Brushless rules.
> 
> Just figured out my chassis is tweaked like a "sore you know what". Maybe I shouldn't have gotten tweak thing, my car felt good before, now I just found out it's junk. Do I believe the tool, or go by the seat of my pants?? I'll have to start checking around for a chassis. Wish Tamiya would do a CF chassis for this thing already.
> 
> Ben


The seat of the pants is the only thing that matters. You aren't driving your tweak board out there are you? If you are changing your shock collars to make the scale balance, you'll be tweaking your car. Also, that twisty, flexible TA 05 plastic tub should be quite ideal for this application. If F201 taught us anything then I wouldn't invest $89 in 3Racing's TA 05 deal... IMO I would wait for the Tamiya bits. We'll talk at the track in two weeks.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> The seat of the pants is the only thing that matters. You aren't driving your tweak board out there are you? If you are changing your shock collars to make the scale balance, you'll be tweaking your car. Also, that twisty, flexible TA 05 plastic tub should be quite ideal for this application. If F201 taught us anything then I wouldn't invest $89 in 3Racing's TA 05 deal... IMO I would wait for the Tamiya bits. We'll talk at the track in two weeks.
> 
> -Sean


The 3racing chassis was a huge improvement over the stock f201 chassis. There are also other ways to get the tweak out of your car other than the shock collars and thats not the right way to get the tweak out anyway. Check the chassis, Un-equal shock lengths, un-even drop screws settings and en-even shock collars. If your car is turning the same left and right dont worry about it but if it's not then check those things and you should find your problem.


----------



## sportpak

Thanks dudes. As long as it feels good to me and turning decent I won't sweat it too much. I'm still waaayyy faster then Mike anyways. Josh is all over me though, well within half a lap. I'll have to come up with something to find a little more speed until Tamiya steps it up for me.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

so do you guys even run GT every week? 
Or am I buying a real expensive shelf item?


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Thanks dudes. As long as it feels good to me and turning decent I won't sweat it too much. I'm still waaayyy faster then Mike anyways. Josh is all over me though, well within half a lap. I'll have to come up with something to find a little more speed until Tamiya steps it up for me.
> 
> Ben


 waaaay faster than who????don't forget that i've got a two week old and i read this stuff every bottle. you take two months off and well see how far the field has grown. no excuses here...if you want to run with the big guns.......you must polish all your barrels and adjust your sights. now you've put yourself in my crosshairs and i'm gonna bring all the dirt track boys with me.i'm still independent...waiting for the dominatrix trio to ruin the vettes chances..LOL...you keep all four on the track and i'll do the same....competition is what we go there for right? BFF


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

Your one of the last offroad hold outs you need to get a touring car.


----------



## mCOOKd

redbaron said:


> so do you guys even run GT every week?
> Or am I buying a real expensive shelf item?


 the most of us run every tues....its nice to have the non point night to try new stuff that you might not want to experiment with on point nights. plus everyone seems to get to know everyone else alittle better as its not so rushrush..heats start alittle later..some cars that don't normally qualify as fast do better knowing that theres nothing at stake.some guys run 12th scale on the non point night, i suggest not going nuts with all the set up tools and high dollar aftermarket parts until you know you like it and can outperform what you've got. that 415 will always be worth very close to what you paid for it, if you decide you dont like it. you gotta pay to play. as far as the set up stuff goes...im sure between two or three guys, we have enough for you & austin to get dialed in every week for as long as it takes for you guys to figure out what you need


----------



## redbaron

so what do all the points do for us?

It would be nice to know the rules for gt and what the points are for.

Thanks


----------



## airborn

thats just it, points. Who ever at the end of the season has the most points wins. What you might wonder? Well I have been trying to figure that out all summer I thought maybe a little respect? Nah no way.

The points are for fun it makes the hole GT thing a little more real.


seth(sorry guys you wont be getting a chance to take down the champ this year)barrand


----------



## sportpak

That sucks man. Any idea when and what is going to happen?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Well I have been trying to figure that out all summer I thought maybe a little respect? Nah no way...
> 
> seth(sorry guys you wont be getting a chance to take down the champ this year)barrand


Hey Aretha, you won, quit whining! j/k... I don't know anyone there that really has, or merits any "respect". Sucks that we won't be able to give you the honorary "champion's bumper" salute this year. Hurry back...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Trashman,
If you have a copy of the rules, send me the file and I will get them posted on the website. I'll get a Speed GT page put out there, with the rules, teams, drivers on teams, 'free agent' drivers, links to your highly anticipated bi-weekly points updates, etc. Just send me any info you have to [email protected]
I'm not going to make it to racing this Tuesday.


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Ben
> 
> Check out www.3racing.com.hk they have a real nice chassis for your car plus alot of other upgrades. I have bought there stuff before and its good stuff.
> 
> Chris


I really like the 3Racing stuff, but I have every intention to do a TCS race this year some time. I really don't want to put 100 bucks in a chassis and then have to change the car back to fit inside the rules. For the money I'd be pretty close to just buying a 415 or any other top end car for that matter.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> ... IMO I would wait for the Tamiya bits. We'll talk at the track in two weeks.
> 
> -Sean


That's what I plan to do. The Tamiya stuff looks pretty sweet. Hopefully it will fit my car. I hear they might be releasing word on a "type R" car soon.

Are you not going to make it this week?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Are you not going to make it this week?
> 
> Ben


Nope, Caity's 10th...


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Nope, Caity's 10th...


Aaaawwww-pshhtt! Who do you love man??

Your a good dad. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## sportpak

We're taking over offroad now baby!!

Check out this TA05 clone. I told you this thing is tough.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=49401

Ben


----------



## Guest

That 4wd's real nice.
Man I just came down with some flu symptons this evening.  Hopefully I can feel betta by tom. Gotta work during day. then was planning to hit the track as soon as I get off. This sucks I got a fever of 101.5f right now. :freak: 
I'll def. make it next week if I don't tom.


----------



## cory30

Chris,
I am a gashole now! You will be lucky to get me to run electric off-road let alone touring car

HAHA
Cory Richardson


----------



## I break things

Hey guys, I'll be racing in the GT series again this year. I don't know when I will be, (soon if I win the fk04 on ebay right now). I do not currently have a team because I was supposed to run the Beetle Cup Body with Bret, but he somehow got the crazy notion in his head that he needed to go to college, so I'm teamless for now. My only restriction is that I can not bring myself to run a jap trap body.

-Pat Hakes


----------



## Brad Mergy

I break things said:


> Hey guys, I'll be racing in the GT series again this year. I don't know when I will be, (soon if I win the fk04 on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now). I do not currently have a team because I was supposed to run the Beetle Cup Body with Bret, but he somehow got the crazy notion in his head that he needed to go to college, so I'm teamless for now. My only restriction is that I can not bring myself to run a jap trap body.
> 
> -Pat Hakes


 Pat you got a PM.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Pat

I thought you were going to run with Nathan and myself  . If not let me know.

Chris


----------



## mCOOKd

sounds as though the vettes will only be running on 6 cylinders without the big gun..that really sucks seth cant run...he is like the godfather :dude: ..who is Ben going to look up to now???


----------



## I break things

Chris, That is still my goal, but I do not know exaclty when I will be ready to go so you might want to start looking for another teamate who will be ready in time for the first points race.

Brad, I did not have my PM's enabled so you will have to send that again. Sorry.

-Pat


----------



## david18t

cory30 said:


> Chris,
> I am a gashole now! You will be lucky to get me to run electric off-road let alone touring car
> 
> HAHA
> Cory Richardson


lol me too that was a blast but i have a feeling ill be running my tc as a stocker some


----------



## david18t

sportpak said:


> We're taking over offroad now baby!!
> 
> Check out this TA05 clone. I told you this thing is tough.
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=49401
> 
> Ben


it did well at the worlds warm up in japan but it got beat by another jap prototype......http://www.hotbodiesonline.net/news/en/2006100301.html
wonders if its based on another tc lol


----------



## Guest

mCOOKd said:


> sounds as though the vettes will only be running on 6 cylinders without the big gun..


No pistons needed here< lol


----------



## sportpak

mCOOKd said:


> sounds as though the vettes will only be running on 6 cylinders without the big gun..that really sucks seth cant run...he is like the godfather :dude: ..who is Ben going to look up to now???


I believe there may be a last minute deal in the works. Will both sides come together before the trade deadline?????........stay tuned....


----------



## convikt

*Friday road course???*

Just on the website, and no friday roadcorse. What happen to that? I see its on sundays again. I see there was 2 maybe 3 people complaining about fridays. Anyway, seems as though I will have to get involved on tuesdays. What classes for touring car are you planing (other than rubber/brushless deal). Stock on foams have any interest?


----------



## airborn

not to much interest for stock foam on Teusdays, but maybe on Sundays.


----------



## convikt

sooo....if I dont have a 4300, than I'm up a creek, or is there an alternitive, and do you have to be on a "team". please xplain


----------



## Miller Time

4300 not required, 19t brushed works just fine comparing fastest laps the brushed motors were right in there. Team not required, just more fun... if you can't win atleast you can be the fastest (luckiest) on your team every now and then.

Ken


----------



## airborn

correct you do not have to be on a team or have the 4300 in fact the brushless is not faster than a good 19 turn they are just way more efficent with out the rebuilds or brushes. Rubber tires are take off 27's any rim you want use the blue insert that comes with the tires or just get the pre-glued tire/rim set. one last thing ...GT two door style cars NO TOURING SEDANS . viper, mustang, corvette, and any other GT type car will be ok.


----------



## mCOOKd

:thumbsup: INDEPENDENT, NON-POINT NIGHT DRIVERS, RULE :thumbsup: 
Bring it on point night boys!!! Daddy got a new pair of shoes.


----------



## sportpak

It's a long season dude.

Ben


----------



## scottjg24

At the Summit Raceway, can I race my Traxxas 4-Tec 6-cell touring car out tere? I will be getting my 4-Tec Friday. Just curious.


----------



## Hustler

scottjg24 said:


> At the Summit Raceway, can I race my Traxxas 4-Tec 6-cell touring car out tere? I will be getting my 4-Tec Friday. Just curious.


Bring it. We'll hook you up with what you'll need. Getting parts for that dude might be a bit of a challenge though...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

mCOOKd said:


> :thumbsup: INDEPENDENT, NON-POINT NIGHT DRIVERS, RULE :thumbsup:


Yeah, the C main maybe...


----------



## sheath

convikt said:


> sooo....if I dont have a 4300, than I'm up a creek, or is there an alternitive, and do you have to be on a "team". please xplain


Not that others have not already explained, but I just want make sure it's clear. This class started out with 19 turn motors. It was found that the Novak 4300 brushless motor was very compatible with the 19 turn motors, so this season the rules allow 19 turn motors or Novak 4300 brushless motors with the brushless speed control of your choice. You can use whichever you like.
Rubber tires - CS-27 - there are plenty of guys that now have more than one set of tires, so someone here can hook you up with a set for the night, so you don't have to buy a set just to come out and give it a try. 
Bodies - for our series, we require 2-door bodies, not 4-door sedans. If you are coming out just to give it a try, or will just be racing occasionally with us, I would say don't let the body rule keep you away, just run-what-you-brung. I'm not the rules guy, so someone may override me on that, but I personally would rather see you race with whatever body you have rather than not race.
Also, it you have a group of guys that want to come and run stock foam, you're welcome to come run. We can add another heat of 3 or more for stock foam. I doubt that would be a problem at all.


----------



## sportpak

Track was tough on the touring cars last night. Doesn't help when a few cars spend more time going sideways then straight ahead. I may have to get something else to run on off nights. I beat the crap out of it last night. I wish the Mini would have worked. I still think it looks like fun. 1/12th looks like alot of theory to learn. I would need something easy to commit to.

Ben


----------



## airborn

i tried the track out last night when I tore it down and it was high speed with lots of places to hit corners and couse wrecks....... the straight lines made you want to go fast but the little chicanes would have coused lots of wrecks with more cars on the track. Just my perception. Any way you guys are lucky I am not in this year my car is on rails.

seth


----------



## david18t

airborn said:


> i tried the track out last night when I tore it down and it was high speed with lots of places to hit corners and couse wrecks....... the straight lines made you want to go fast but the little chicanes would have coused lots of wrecks with more cars on the track. Just my perception. Any way you guys are lucky I am not in this year my car is on rails.
> 
> seth


you should race more. whats the point of haveing a kick butt car and being a really good driver if you dont race a few times?


----------



## sportpak

Now imagine going through those chicanes(?) with 7 other TCs out there going crazy. Half the guys would respect you, the other half do Lord only knows what.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

david18t said:


> you should race more. whats the point of haveing a kick butt car and being a really good driver if you dont race a few times?


Airborn has work/family obligations. RC has to come second once in a while.

Ben


----------



## david18t

sheath said:


> Not that others have not already explained, but I just want make sure it's clear. This class started out with 19 turn motors. It was found that the Novak 4300 brushless motor was very compatible with the 19 turn motors, so this season the rules allow 19 turn motors or Novak 4300 brushless motors with the brushless speed control of your choice. You can use whichever you like.
> Rubber tires - CS-27 - there are plenty of guys that now have more than one set of tires, so someone here can hook you up with a set for the night, so you don't have to buy a set just to come out and give it a try.
> Bodies - for our series, we require 2-door bodies, not 4-door sedans. If you are coming out just to give it a try, or will just be racing occasionally with us, I would say don't let the body rule keep you away, just run-what-you-brung. I'm not the rules guy, so someone may override me on that, but I personally would rather see you race with whatever body you have rather than not race.
> Also, it you have a group of guys that want to come and run stock foam, you're welcome to come run. We can add another heat of 3 or more for stock foam. I doubt that would be a problem at all.


id be down for stock foam. i have a truck body but that can change. i just dont think 19 turn rubber tire is in my best intrest (lol or the others im racing with) as they seem to be pretty quick in a small space. i dont mind breaking my stuff but when it comes at the expense of someone elses fun id rather learn how to drive first then go fast.


----------



## Miller Time

Now imagine 3 of those 7 are all black colored and you got to figure out which one your coming up on. Is he going to hold a line or do circles in the straights? O-well it was fun anyway. Mod 1/12 looked fast.

Ben: 1/12 is not all that bad fewer set-up options than TC and a lot less mass to break parts when they hit?

Ken


----------



## Brad Mergy

Miller Time said:


> Now imagine 3 of those 7 are all black colored and you got to figure out which one your coming up on. Is he going to hold a line or do circles in the straights? O-well it was fun anyway. Mod 1/12 looked fast.
> 
> Ben: 1/12 is not all that bad fewer set-up options than TC and a lot less mass to break parts when they hit?
> 
> Ken


Who is runing 1/12 mod? How many cars? Now we are talking about fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

3 1/12 mod inpromto possibly 1/12 mod points? John K. Mark M. Karl W. 
19T I think it was, Not open Mod.

Ken


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> Who is runing 1/12 mod? How many cars? Now we are talking about fun :thumbsup:


Slow down speedy. Show up and find out next time.  

Ben


----------



## airborn

news flash........

Team zink has droped their top driver due to unforseen conflicts with time schedules.

In a last minute conference Team Zink singed on Phill Zimmerman ase their new #1 driver.

Team Zink
C-6R corvette
phill Zimmerman
Mark Maroney
Ben Fryberger

Last notes from the rubber where: I would like to say thank you to all my fans that supported me all the way to the championship last year and deeply regret the last minute exit from this years compitition.......... The Rubber.


----------



## sportpak

It's F-R-E-I-B-U-R-G-E-R for people that don't get it.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Brad-no-Mergie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is runing 1/12 mod? How many cars? Now we are talking about fun :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 1/12 mod inpromto possibly 1/12 mod points? John K. Mark M. Karl W.
> 19T I think it was, Not open Mod.
> 
> Ken
Click to expand...

i.e. no one that would be on Brad's lap...



sports a long German name said:


> It's F-R-E-I-B-U-R-G-E-R for people that don't get it.
> 
> Ben


Just show them your Superbowl ring and they'll shut up...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> news flash........
> 
> 
> 
> Team Zink singed on Phill Zimmerman* ase * their new #1 driver.
> 
> TQUOTE]
> Is there an extra 'e' in ase or is it missing an 'r' :freak: ??


----------



## tinman1975

Does anyone recommend a servo for a 1/12 scale car thats not jr? How much torque and speed do I need?


----------



## sportpak

tinman1975 said:


> Does anyone recommend a servo for a 1/12 scale car thats not jr? How much torque and speed do I need?


About a million.. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## sheath

tinman1975 said:


> Does anyone recommend a servo for a 1/12 scale car thats not jr? How much torque and speed do I need?


Airtronics 94145
Futaba S9602
Hitec HS-81MG

Not much torque - approx. 30-35 OZ.
Lots of speed - approx. 0.09-0.14 secs.


----------



## C. Oldfield

.....


----------



## convikt

What time do you all get done on Tuesday. Got to be to work at 10 pm. Would I be able to make the mains and be out by 1/4 'til 10. If so I will work on the rubbers set up (If not I'll race w/ david18t)and maybe see you all next Tuesday.


----------



## C. Oldfield

convikt said:


> What time do you all get done on Tuesday. Got to be to work at 10 pm. Would I be able to make the mains and be out by 1/4 'til 10. If so I will work on the rubbers set up (If not I'll race w/ david18t)and maybe see you all next Tuesday.



The first part of last season I had to be at work by ten and I made it on time.
I think you will be fine we should be out around 9:30.


----------



## convikt

Thanks, I will be do my best to make it there on Tuesday


----------



## airborn

hey I can drive a RC car I never said I could spell.... It was a typO


----------



## wallyworld

Brad Mergy said:


> Who is runing 1/12 mod? How many cars? Now we are talking about fun :thumbsup:


 Hi Brad. 1/12 scale point series starts Oct.24. We still are running 1/12 mod along with 1/12 stock. Should be a great season for 1/12 scale. See ya at the raceway Dude.


----------



## david18t

Dale, when you know you have 3-4 cars willing to run stock foam tc let me know if you can. ill eventually move up but i dont wanna get in anyones way just startin out.


----------



## airborn

david,

how are you going to get in any ones way on tuesday nights we have every skill level most nights there will be A-D mains form champion points drivers to the new beginners. So if you want to come out and play you will not be getting in any ones way.....


----------



## C. Oldfield

David

There are guys that have less experince then you so don't think that you can't run on Tuesdays. You would do just fine. 

Chris


----------



## sportpak

Yeah David, It's nothing new to have a guy going crazy out there. It's all about cutting teeth and paying dues. Come on out.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Yeah David, It's nothing new to have a guy going crazy out there. It's all about cutting teeth and paying dues. Come on out.
> 
> Ben


After all David, you've raced with Chris already, so you know that you'll be ok out there...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> After all David, you've raced with Chris already, so you know that you'll be ok out there...
> 
> -Sean


Sean :devil: 

Ouch thats not vary nice.


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean :devil:
> 
> Ouch thats not vary nice.


LMAO!! Sorry Chirs, I couldn't resist!

-Sean


----------



## ashxxxnt

well i know that im going to suck also whats a good pinon to start with running stock on a xxxs


----------



## david18t

can i sign up for D main? LOL
lol no excuses for no indoor off road anymore too http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0230 all you gotta worry about is the turn marshal seeing it/smashing it lol


----------



## wallyworld

david18t said:


> Dale, when you know you have 3-4 cars willing to run stock foam tc let me know if you can. ill eventually move up but i dont wanna get in anyones way just startin out.


 David, save yourself some money and grief and forget the foams. Slap some rubber tires on that touring car and come out and have some fun. Stock motors are great for this class and as you get more experiece put a 19T in it. See ya, Dale.


----------



## sportpak

Dale is right David, you'd probably be faster with a 27T because it would help you stay smooth. Smooth will help you go fast. I benefitted last year by not being worried about top speed. I kept it smooth and just finished every race. I rarely fell out. 

It's nice too that you probably have a few in the tool box.

I wish we would encourage more beginners to run a 27T. I think I would have done better. 

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Dale is right David, you'd probably be faster with a 27T because it would help you stay smooth. Smooth will help you go fast. I benefitted last year by not being worried about top speed. I kept it smooth and just finished every race. I rarely fell out.
> 
> It's nice too that you probably have a few in the tool box.
> 
> I wish we would encourage more beginners to run a 27T. I think I would have done better.
> 
> Ben


 i'll second that..not to often do you get to let a 19T eat on the road course. a 27T with a steady hand will outrun P. Diddy and the rest the scramblers. the crowd is going to be the most well rounded it could ever be, if you doubt your skills...talk one of your buddies into getting a tc that has no experience at all, that way you'll at least get to beat on him and the crowd will keep growing! give it a shot you'll do fine.


----------



## david18t

i just bought 2 co 27's last week lol now i have 1 ms, 1 fantom hand out, 4 c0 27's, an x stock and a gm stocker. still suprised noone said anything about 1/36 scale offroad.....1 step away from 1/64 where sand will be rocks compared to the cars lol


----------



## tafog

maybe you should start a gt2 class w/Stock motors sort of a stepping stone to the 19t. 


David: Sundays are starting soon and I recall talk of foam touring racing


----------



## david18t

lol im all for a gt2 class rubber tire ,27 turn motors would be fun.....not as fun as the mugen but fun.


----------



## ashxxxnt

ok well i got my xxxs its a little rough but it goes so what is the 27 t class on tuesdays is it rubber tire or foam. i went all out and put in an old atom esc and a super high end futaba magnum sport. also is there practice on mondays.


----------



## david18t

lol my tc3 doesnt go straight to save my life on the street. i went ahead and bought cs 27's for thats what the faster cars use. ill also race stock tc on saturdays in angola but im not starting tomarrow. i might start this tuesday however up in ft wayne. i need a body. i was just in angola all they have is sedans and up there it doesnt matter what body you have between sedans or gt's. thinking about going with a german body type because i always wanted to wreck a benz or a bmw lol


----------



## wallyworld

ashxxxnt said:


> ok well i got my xxxs its a little rough but it goes so what is the 27 t class on tuesdays is it rubber tire or foam. i went all out and put in an old atom esc and a super high end futaba magnum sport. also is there practice on mondays.


 We have practice monday. I have some rubber tires you can have Ashley. I may have a set for both of you guys.


----------



## C. Oldfield

david18t said:


> lol my tc3 doesnt go straight to save my life on the street. i went ahead and bought cs 27's for thats what the faster cars use. ill also race stock tc on saturdays in angola but im not starting tomarrow. i might start this tuesday however up in ft wayne. i need a body. i was just in angola all they have is sedans and up there it doesnt matter what body you have between sedans or gt's. thinking about going with a german body type because i always wanted to wreck a benz or a bmw lol


David

I have an Audi body from last season you can use Tuesday night if you want. Let me know and I will bring it with me.

Chris


----------



## ashxxxnt

well il be ther monday for some practice. does any one know what to gear a xxxs thanks


----------



## Miller Time

Start gearing around a 8.4 roll out or around a 7.5 final drive with rubber tire?


----------



## david18t

i have a tvr speed 6 loli bought on clearance i was looking for renalt or something like that too...lol its a 2 door alot like the new vette but they dont race them against other cars just the same make in real life in britain


----------



## wallyworld

ashxxxnt said:


> well il be ther monday for some practice. does any one know what to gear a xxxs thanks


 Track was set up saturday night and is ready for practice.


----------



## sportpak

I have a set of tires someone could use. They won't put you on the pole, but with a good soak of paragon you'll get around there pretty good.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

ashxxxnt said:


> well il be ther monday for some practice. does any one know what to gear a xxxs thanks


Ashley

Are you going to be there on Tuesday and if so do you need a body?

Chris


----------



## sportpak

Is everybody ready for points night? My diff is still broken. :drunk: 

Ben


----------



## Guest

I'm ready. Got my Rx7 body painted yest. and ready to go. See you guys Tues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy

Be sure to bring the BLING bodies we will be getting pictures taken Tuesday!


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> Is everybody ready for points night? My diff is still broken. :drunk:
> 
> Ben


You gonna be able to run?


----------



## Hustler

.....


----------



## david18t

looks like sean killed the the forum lol


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> You gonna be able to run?


I live for this shtuff man. I'll be ready.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

david18t said:


> looks like sean killed the the forum lol


Forum? You should smell the bathroom!


----------



## JuggaloRC

Ben,

What happened to your diff???

Bumpy


----------



## sportpak

I got crashed!! Cars were flying around sideways last week. 

The torque coming out of the 4300 along with all the front end traction my TA05 has, I twisted the outdrive off. I only ran it a few feet like that, so I hopefully didn't smoke the rest of the diff. I also broke a servo horn in practice.

It doesn't help when Mark is next to me barking team orders when I'm leading the qualifier, "hey Ben, give me my lap back...". It's tough being the youngster.

Are we all ready for tomorrow night?

Ben


----------



## I break things

I won the FK04 on ebay so I will be ready to race hopefully next week.
I have to see how much my first speeding ticket is going to cost me.

-Pat


----------



## sportpak

My first ticket cost me $159. I was doing 55-60 down Paulding, coming from work, the old Roger's supermarket on Hessen Cassel. It was a beautiful 1994 summer day, in my 1980 Buick Regal Limited. I believe I had my "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" tape on, rocking the long hair, singing with Ozzy....man, I miss that old car....  It had the mighty Pontiac 301 in it. It would squeel the tire good if I pinched it off real tight going around a corner.  Mike rode in it a few times. He'll tell you how hot it was.

Good times, but I'm glad I'm grown up. I still rock out to "SBS" regularly though. Keep it real. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> It would squeel the tire good if I pinched it off real tight going around a corner. ...Good times, but I'm glad I'm grown up. I still rock out to "SBS" regularly though. Keep it real. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Grown Up  Now we play with _toy_ cars :dude: that still squeal if the rubber catches the corners just right. But at least Ozzy Still rocks

Ken


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> My first ticket cost me $159. I was doing 55-60 down Paulding, coming from work, the old Roger's supermarket on Hessen Cassel. It was a beautiful 1994 summer day, in my 1980 Buick Regal Limited. I believe I had my "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" tape on, rocking the long hair, singing with Ozzy....man, I miss that old car....  It had the mighty Pontiac 301 in it. It would squeel the tire good if I pinched it off real tight going around a corner.  Mike rode in it a few times. He'll tell you how hot it was.
> 
> Good times, but I'm glad I'm grown up. I still rock out to "SBS" regularly though. Keep it real. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


 nothin like the old "g" bodies. sure brings back memories....the most fond memory of the "Black Beauty Buick" would be the sweet smell of fermenting antifreeze trickling out of the heater core, saturating the passenger floor board. other than that memory, that car was the cleanest around for a snake tracker(one wheel peel). we could all get some laffs out of the bowling ball in the back seat....chilling::::!BOOM! how fast was she going when she rear ended you? did it stop you from head bangin?
rock on SACK BLABBOTH.


----------



## sportpak

That lady was .183 % drunk. I know that's pretty light for the Hustler, but she couldn't handle her 18 pack. She hit me so hard in the rear, I broke the seat and bent the stering wheel back on impact. Yeah, then the twin bowling ball bag recoiled off the backseat into the back of mine, knocking me forward. I drove the car another year, and had to climb in and out of the passenger side because the whole car was tweaked. I love that car.........

Ben


----------



## airborn

rite now the raceing is takeing place at summit and hear I sit stairing at this screen at work.................. well guys let me know how it went.


----------



## sportpak

I believe a Tamiya won...


----------



## I break things

airborn said:


> rite now the raceing is takeing place at summit and hear I sit stairing at this screen at work.................. well guys let me know how it went.


Seth, you're a grown man, learn to spell..  
All I did tonight was watch TV and play Forza because I do not have all the pieces to complete my car. It sucks sitting at home/work not racing, doesn't it?
Hope your schedule clears up soon!!
-Pat


----------



## mCOOKd

Lets talk about TAMIYA............how many finished? how many losi's can boast that they did. numbers will show where the beef is at. What a night. Seth you missed a humm dinger. Karl took the victor in the last 15sec. to a very loose but well composed Brad........this will be an awesome season, espically from my c main point of view.


----------



## sheath

Anyone that took pictures tonight can sent them to me at [email protected], if you have a high speed connection, or you can get them to me on disc if not. I will get them posted on the website.
Thanks!


----------



## david18t

was alot of fun until i left 1/3 of my body on a rail lol


----------



## Hustler

mCOOKd said:


> Lets talk about TAMIYA............how many finished? how many losi's can boast that they did. numbers will show where the beef is at. What a night. Seth you missed a humm dinger. Karl took the victor in the last 15sec. to a very loose but well composed Brad........this will be an awesome season, espically from my c main point of view.





sportpak said:


> I believe a Tamiya won...


 Good point Ben. I drove Karl's car after the race and it was VERY conservative and easy to drive. I am going to be making big changes to mine.

I think the Tamiyas did quite well. I broke in the A while running 4th and closing fast on 3rd. True I broke, but last I checked, Tamiya doesn't make battery bars. It looked like Ben and Scott may have struggled and Jason couldn't show, but over all we did ok...

Mike, you had a great run in the C in your Losi and it looked good. If I were you, I would get just a little more help with the car and then run a ton of laps, that's all you're missing. 

That NSX body looks like it works really well. I would use that as a selling point to form a new team. Off the top of my head, I would suggest you pick up Phillip, or David Perez, or Pat Hakes.

And weren't both of your former teammates faster than you? If so there may be some Ft Wayne Mold trash talking, and weren't they in a Tamiya and an Xray? LOL... j/k

Just some thoughts...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I had trouble with my Spektrum. The car was really good. The second qualifier, the last 20 laps were ALL mid to low 11's with a 10.9 best. That's not smoking, but that's putting them down. The main I was scared I was going to have a run away. I'll show you something next week big boy..

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How good is the parts support for the major touring cars at the hobby shop there at Summit? Last time I was there, there were plenty of parts for the TC3. However, it seems that there are 2 main onroad camps forming in Ft. Wayne with Losi vs. Tamiya.


----------



## wallyworld

Wow! 25 cars in a class makes for close and intense competition. I noticed some of the guys who were barely able to get around the track without breaking or wrecking when they started out last year in this series are coming on like gangbusters this year. After barely making the B-Main with my Stang I got a little lucky and got a third place (Tindle beat me out of 2nd place by 1/2 a second). If half the rumors I hear are true about more new racers coming in this year I think we're going to be in for even better racing yet. Don't forget next week starts 1/12 scale points series headed up by Dennis Anderson. We will be running 1/12 scale 19T and Stock for points.


----------



## wallyworld

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How good is the parts support for the major touring cars at the hobby shop there at Summit? Last time I was there, there were plenty of parts for the TC3. However, it seems that there are 2 main onroad camps forming in Ft. Wayne with Losi vs. Tamiya.


 We have a ton of TC3 parts Indy.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What is the parts support for the other brands?


----------



## wallyworld

FYI. Phil Z says for some of you guys that want to run your touring cars with Lipo's to show up next week and you can run them with the others in a heat or two.


----------



## airborn

lots of losi xxxs & jrxs parts every thing you could need .... the T word car at this point I think nothing in stock.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What is the parts support for the other brands?


 Usually there are some guys racing X-Rays with spare parts they can help you with if the shop doesn't have them. Maybe some Yokomo parts.


----------



## sportpak

The T word is starting to make a name for itself.  I believe parts are starting to trickle in. They have buckets of TC3/4 and Losi parts in there at Nick's. If you think you may break a lot, I'd reccomend one of those. I started with a TC4 last year, Tracey bailed me out more then a few times. 

Ben


----------



## mdavidson

hi all , just looking for some r/c action in the touring car class. im in Gas City In, and would like like some dates and time to run.also i see nobody is running the tc3-tc4 cars. am i going to get a good spanking or what? let me know a good time to come up. ty Mitch


----------



## wallyworld

After discussion between Matt and myself it has been decided in order to help run the program a little smoother there will be no reshuffle after the 1st round of qualifing starting with the next Speed GT point series race in two weeks . Thanks, Dale.


----------



## wallyworld

mdavidson said:


> hi all , just looking for some r/c action in the touring car class. im in Gas City In, and would like like some dates and time to run.also i see nobody is running the tc3-tc4 cars. am i going to get a good spanking or what? let me know a good time to come up. ty Mitch


 Hi Mitch. We run Touring cars On-Road on Tues at 7pm and starting the first week in Nov. On-Road sundays at noon. We also run Touring on saturdays at 5pm on Oval. Don't worry about how good you will do, just come and learn and have a good time.


----------



## david18t

i saw a few tc 4's and a few tc 3's there


----------



## airborn

The T word is starting to make a name for itself. 



LOL! yeah I just wish I could be there to see it.

seth


----------



## TrashMan

Karl Womack works his magic and promptly redesignates his Tamiya TRF415msx Marc Rhienard Edition as the Super Tamiya TRF415msx Karl Womack Edition.

Rhino Racing takes the team points lead, redesignates no cars.

Results are posted at http://www.geocities.com/madtrashman/06_1Pts.htm


----------



## redbaron

Anyone got any used touring cars they wanna sell cheap?


----------



## JonHobbies

redbaron said:


> Anyone got any used touring cars they wanna sell cheap?


You race carpet ?


----------



## redbaron

JonHobbies said:


> You race carpet ?


yea, 415msx re

Got tired of driving 3 hours to race dirt.


[email protected]


----------



## JonHobbies

redbaron said:


> yea, 415msx re
> 
> Got tired of driving 3 hours to race dirt.
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Ya I don't blame you that would get old fast. Carpet racing a good winter hobbie. Good luck finding a sedan. I will have a xray T2 for sale in a few weeks.

Jon


----------



## mCOOKd

did'nt mean any disrespect for any of the outside the box drivers. trust me, the tamiya's are smokin fast, but if i did'nt at least try to get in someones head...i might as well park my ride cause its going to be awhile before i can even think of running with the big 't's. had i not got the deal on my ride, i'd be another tamy driver. shawn, i truly appreciate the influence and confidence that you give, i know where i can get some more speed out of my car, but i'll save that until i can consistantly go 6 min without a marshall, when i cross that bridge i think know which way to turn(only wishful thinking) as for a team.....as much as i want to be competitive in a points final, and as quick as perez already is, i'll probably hang alone for awhile and try to win my own battles for a few more weeks....then we'll see. again don't let me take props from the tamiya's, results only show how well 1 of the 5 ran, we all know 2wks will be different.love you mannnnnnnn!!!!!!

mike


----------



## Miller Time

Mike;
You drove and awesome main. You would not have won if you hadn't stayed clean. Chris and I battle with each other which cost us but that's our fault. Go ahead and find that extra speed......get out of the C-main so we have a chance!

Ken


----------



## airborn

hey did any one take a photo of all the cars Tuesday night? I also heard some one was steeling parts of my car??? Hey guys come on I know I can not make tuesdays any more but I still am going to run my car!

LOL!
seth


----------



## sheath

Whoa, clerical error in the points... I'm not the A-driver on our team. Just because the team name is SJN Motorsports, that's not the order of the drivers. We can change to JSN if you like, but John is the A driver, I'm the B driver. That's what we signed up for. So what's the procedure for the governing body to correct this horrible, horrible oversight? Forms to fill out in triplicate, protest fees, board of inquiry, personal appearance before Bernie Eccelstone? Or maybe I should just tell Matt, and he can correct it. 
I hope some nameless faceless person in the secretarial pool won't lose her job over this.


----------



## TrashMan

I remember my first Tamiya experience.... ahhhhh and the 3 racing chassis.... ahhhh the Shitpizmu tires.... Gosh Sean thanks for the freaking memories.

Seth, I may have found the fast part from your car. Hopefully Nicks come through for me so that I can comfortably be back on the A/B bubble.

Scott, While paperwork would be nice this will work acceptably. Protest fees should be made payable to Matt not Bernie. In the event that your protest is rejected the fee will be applied to the Rhino Racing fund, in the event that it is granted the fee will simply be stolen. The change is made in the file and will be updated following the next race.

Matt


----------



## david18t

redbaron said:


> Anyone got any used touring cars they wanna sell cheap?


how cheap is cheap? lol i'd sell mine to get a cyclone S lol


----------



## sheath

TrashMan said:


> Scott, While paperwork would be nice this will work acceptably. Protest fees should be made payable to Matt not Bernie. In the event that your protest is rejected the fee will be applied to the Rhino Racing fund, in the event that it is granted the fee will simply be stolen. The change is made in the file and will be updated following the next race.
> 
> Matt


Thanks, Matt. All's right with the world again. Next time I'll have paperwork for you. Where IS that spare roll...?


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> JonHobbies said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You race carpet ?_
> 
> 
> 
> yea, 415msx re
> 
> Got tired of driving 3 hours to race dirt.
Click to expand...

Wow, I thought we raced toy cars? Carpet? Dirt? Man, that's getting back to grass roots racing! Anyone have one of those new Perisians, or is that the Matt Reinhoehl edition that your talking about Barron?


Trashhoehl said:


> Gosh Sean thanks for the freaking memories.


 Your so welcome Matt! I am so glad that your experiences in the F201 are reflective of Toyota's real performance in F1...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Anyone got any used touring cars they wanna sell cheap?


 I know a young man at Phils that might cut ya a good deal on one if you up his allowance. Also remember Ifmar Pins and adjustable slipper clutches don't work well on these things Dude.


----------



## redbaron

Hustler said:


> Wow, I thought we raced toy cars? Carpet? Dirt? Man, that's getting back to grass roots racing! Anyone have one of those new Perisians, or is that the Matt Reinhoehl edition that your talking about Barron? Your so welcome Matt! I am so glad that your experiences in the F201 are reflective of Toyota's real performance in F1...
> 
> -Sean


Hustler,
We have been telling you all summer.....Quit the LSD, it's just not working out for you!

Wally,
Just you wait and see!

18t,
I'll talk to you Sat.


----------



## I break things

Hey Brad, What's a good website for X-Ray parts?
I received enough spare parts with my used FK04 to bring me to the point of having to buy 3 more X-Ray bags to have two running cars.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Pat

Is that the same car you ran last year?

Chris


----------



## Guest

I break things said:


> Hey Brad, What's a good website for X-Ray parts?
> I received enough spare parts with my used FK04 to bring me to the point of having to buy 3 more X-Ray bags to have two running cars.


KThobbies.com has a bunch of Xray parts. You can always order them direct from teamxray.com.


----------



## Brad Mergy

I break things said:


> Hey Brad, What's a good website for X-Ray parts?
> I received enough spare parts with my used FK04 to bring me to the point of having to buy 3 more X-Ray bags to have two running cars.


 I bought most of my stuff for the xray from stormerhobbies they seem to get the stuff that is on backorder from xray before anyone else.


----------



## I break things

Yes it is Chirs,(I'm going to write that on your car just like that  ) and guess what? He sent some of his well-used bodies and included was a solid color Porsche 911 Turbo body


----------



## sportpak

Enough chit-chat. Get a battery on and come out and play.

Ben


----------



## scorgon

mdavidson said:


> hi all , just looking for some r/c action in the touring car class. im in Gas City In, and would like like some dates and time to run.also i see nobody is running the tc3-tc4 cars. am i going to get a good spanking or what? let me know a good time to come up. ty Mitch


Mitch, just in case you are interested 
carpet oval-huntington PAL club next race 29 Oct sign-up starts at 4pm
there has been 6-7 touring cars.

what happened to your off-road track this summer????

Jon Henderson


----------



## redbaron

Maybe I can run my new TC before spring! 

@##^@%!^*!


----------



## C. Oldfield

You should have got a Losi.


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> You should have got a Losi.


Yea, but i just couldn't bring myself to buy an obsolete car.
Oh man is that gonna start some talk! haha


----------



## C. Oldfield

redbaron said:


> Yea, but i just couldn't bring myself to buy an obsolete car.
> Oh man is that gonna start some talk! haha


Sean must have given you some of that LSD. :dude:


----------



## otto_3478s

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean must have given you some of that LSD. :dude:


 Chris is that a pimp at the end of your post or is that you?


----------



## C. Oldfield

One in the same my friend.


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> Sean must have given you some of that LSD. :dude:


Oh yea, well my car was orange first!


----------



## C. Oldfield

redbaron said:


> Oh yea, well my car was orange first!


oh yea well mine have sparkles so there. :tongue:


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> oh yea well mine have sparkles so there. :tongue:


 
DO you mean SPARKLES !




:drunk:


----------



## C. Oldfield

WOW big letters are you trying to make up for something?


----------



## C. Oldfield

John

Bring that car with you next week. I will pull it around the track that way you can get use to following me.


----------



## redbaron

Oh yea! Good ole SHAKE-N-BAKE......Yee-Haw!


----------



## sportpak

You offroaders are frisky. You coming out this week John? It's non-points, so it should be pretty laid back (yeah right). I'm busting out the LiPo this week. Let's see if i can not burn the whole complex down.

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

i don't have much to say....sean broke my ego....and i'm afraid if i talk smack about those j#*k tamiya's he won't be my friend anymore.don't laugh out loud, just beat me on tues hustler.


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> You offroaders are frisky. You coming out this week John? It's non-points, so it should be pretty laid back (yeah right). I'm busting out the LiPo this week. Let's see if i can not burn the whole complex down.
> 
> Ben


I'm not sure about tuesday yet.
Still waiting on a diff pulley for the front. I might try and run if the lanes are wider than 24".
I ran up north today. Had a good time but the layout was more open so front diff wasn't needed.


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Don't forget next week starts 1/12 scale points series headed up by Dennis Anderson. We will be running 1/12 scale 19T and Stock for points.


Yeah, 12th scale this Tuesday punks! Who's got some?? Who wants to do a team based points like Speed GT?

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1

Hustler said:


> Yeah, 12th scale this Tuesday punks! Who's got some?? Who wants to do a team based points like Speed GT?
> 
> -Sean


Stinking 2nd shift.


----------



## airborn

Hey john!

I have been thinking about trying out angolas track what was the comp like? And what type of barriers do they use? I scoped out there web paige and it looks like Garth Harlen is one of their top drivers? What do you know man? Since I have been on 2nd shift I have a real bad itch to race road coarse. I think they run 19t foam but I would just run the rubber tires.

seth


----------



## redbaron

airborn said:


> Hey john!
> 
> I have been thinking about trying out angolas track what was the comp like? And what type of barriers do they use? I scoped out there web paige and it looks like Garth Harlen is one of their top drivers? What do you know man? Since I have been on 2nd shift I have a real bad itch to race road coarse. I think they run 19t foam but I would just run the rubber tires.
> 
> seth


Seth,

Not as competitive as Summit. I ran rubber tire. there were 5 others running rubber tire. Fun stuff

John


----------



## Hustler

mCOOKd said:


> ....sean broke my ego....


Hell, I know it flew off the track, but I thought I just broke my damn car!


----------



## david18t

there is 1 guy running a tamiya up there in foams thats about 3-5 laps faster than anyone though (37-39 laps). if you get a few more ft wayne people up there would be a good laid back fun time. like john said it isnt like ft wayne but if you got the itch it would at least cure it for the time being.


----------



## wallyworld

Don't forget Summits first on-road sunday starts Nov.5 John Kissel will be running the program and we are expecting some top competition from the local and out of town racers. There will be a discount offered to anyone that raced tuesday of that week for sundays racing.


----------



## kgwomack

John, regarding your PM. That would be no.

Karl


----------



## redbaron

kgwomack said:


> John, regarding your PM. That would be no.
> 
> Karl


 
so the spool could be the magic setup?


----------



## convikt

I think that was a "John Marshall" special motor, I do believe. Lets do handouts (or some tech, at least), and the results would not be the same.


----------



## david18t

redbaron said:


> so the spool could be the magic setup?


no a tc3 is :drunk:


----------



## sportpak

They race road course on what night? If it's a weekend, a few (or a bunch) of us should try to go up and crash...I mean check the place out. I know Seth would be all about that.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> They race road course on what night? If it's a weekend, a few (or a bunch) of us should try to go up and crash...I mean check the place out. I know Seth would be all about that.
> 
> Ben


Saturday


----------



## david18t

12 noon


----------



## Guest

I'd go. If my schedule is clear and my girl doesn't have to work. Someone's gotta watch our newborn. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Seth said something about maybe going on the 11th of November. That should give me enough time to get the request in writing and turned in here at the house. I should get the final word from the fiance' by then.  Let's try to geT a few dudes round up to go.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> Seth said something about maybe going on the 11th of November. That should give me enough time to get the request in writing and turned in here at the house. I should get the final word from the fiance' by then.  Let's try to gey a few dudes round up to go.
> 
> Ben


Hopefully you ment " GET "

_ will most likely head back up next Saturday._


----------



## sportpak

Thanks for the correction. That was a doosey :freak: 

Ben


----------



## david18t

lol it would be fun they run foam and rubber tire classes. all 19t two fastest rubber tire guys are baron and brad fabin along with jim (he didnt qualify well but from what he says he can keep up with most of the foam guys. their a main foam guys were about as fast as baron or a little slower. the fast guy runs an older model 415 (the one older than the mr edition) in foam. baron and fabin ran 34-35 laps bout the same as the faster foam guys. that tamiya guy was running 39 laps


----------



## sportpak

I think a few of us could handle the Tamiya guy. :dude: 

Seriously, it sounds fun. If we check these guys out, maybe they'll come down to our place on a Sunday. Deepen the gene pool a little bit.

Ben


----------



## david18t

sportpak said:


> I think a few of us could handle the Tamiya guy. :dude:
> 
> Seriously, it's sounds fun. If we check these guys out, maybe they'll come down to our place on a Sunday. Deepen the gene pool a little bit.
> 
> Ben


thats what i tried to do last year in off road now being there isnt a conflict between road courses i hope it works out that way. both on saturdays and sundays.


----------



## convikt

sportpak said:


> I think a few of us could handle the Tamiya guy. :dude:
> 
> Seriously, it sounds fun. If we check these guys out, maybe they'll come down to our place on a Sunday. Deepen the gene pool a little bit.
> 
> Ben


Again, I think the "Tamiya Guy" uses a "John Marshall" special motor (for those that remember johns motors). My best was not enough for this guy (I have a sponsorship w/ Lightspeed, and I get pretty good stuff) there is no way someone can pull on anyone that hard on the straits.....but anyway..... it would be great for you all to come up to Jims (angola). There is also a stock class (just not this past weekend) which has some good drivers in it. Maybe we will make our way down there on a Sunday....we'll see


----------



## sportpak

I'm all about making new friends. Angola is still almost local. It should be easy to get together once in a while.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Nathan

What time are you going to show up tomorrow?

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

convikt said:


> Again, I think the "Tamiya Guy" uses a "John Marshall" special motor (for those that remember johns motors). My best was not enough for this guy (I have a sponsorship w/ Lightspeed, and I get pretty good stuff) there is no way someone can pull on anyone that hard on the straits.....but anyway..... it would be great for you all to come up to Jims (angola). There is also a stock class (just not this past weekend) which has some good drivers in it. Maybe we will make our way down there on a Sunday....we'll see



Its not a spec 19t class they can tune and use any 19t they want without braking the rules.


----------



## david18t

trying to think who convikt is?? and for the sake of racing just to be racing going up there on a saturday to race when you know you cant on a sunday or vice versa is well worth it. i have ran both places and i dont have a single complaint about running either and im a noob so i should have more complaints than anyone lol. think of it this way a good mingle just means we get an extra heats (more people) each race which means we get 5-10 more minutes to ruin ..i mean fix our cars lol


----------



## sportpak

Do you think the 4300 would be legal up there? I don't remember how to take the motor out of my car, let alone rebuild and tune up a Chameleon.


----------



## Hustler

I, for one, will be at *SUMMIT* on Tuesday night running _*12TH SCALE*_!!! Tomorrow night will be the 1st night of the Fall Summit 12th scale points series. Bring your fast cars and your good wheel, cuz' there ain't no rubber tires here Dorothy!!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there running rubber tire LiPo. The battery and strap I made come in 1-1 1/2 oz lighter then a 3300 NiMh. I made the strap a little bit big to make more weight. Since I can't go full LiPo, I don't want to mess the handle up too much so I tried keeping the weight atleast in the same neighborhood.

Ben


----------



## convikt

david18t said:


> trying to think who convikt is?? and for the sake of racing just to be racing going up there on a saturday to race when you know you cant on a sunday or vice versa is well worth it. i have ran both places and i dont have a single complaint about running either and im a noob so i should have more complaints than anyone lol. think of it this way a good mingle just means we get an extra heats (more people) each race which means we get 5-10 more minutes to ruin ..i mean fix our cars lol


David, name is Garth, I was wearing the Redskins (ya, I know) sweatshirt on Sat, Long hair, sock hat, yep, that was me


----------



## convikt

C. Oldfield said:


> Its not a spec 19t class they can tune and use any 19t they want without braking the rules.


You are correct, buuuutttt, it "appeared" to be a Komodo...hmmmm....same based motor as what I was running...anyway, enough of the tamiya guy for me.


----------



## C. Oldfield

convikt said:


> You are correct, buuuutttt, it "appeared" to be a Komodo...hmmmm....same based motor as what I was running...anyway, enough of the tamiya guy for me.


He may have ran different gearing than you or have made some adjustments to the motor. My teammate and I run the checkpoint money motor and he is faster than I am but thats just because he is a better driver than me. That could also be the case hear. :devil:


----------



## redbaron

Hustler said:


> I, for one, will be at *SUMMIT* on Tuesday night running _*12TH SCALE*_!!! Tomorrow night will be the 1st night of the Fall Summit 12th scale points series. Bring your fast cars and your good wheel, cuz' there ain't no rubber tires here Dorothy!!
> 
> -Sean


 
Did someone hear Sean? 
Or are we just getting HUSTLED?


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> You are correct, buuuutttt, it "appeared" to be a Komodo...hmmmm....same based motor as what I was running...anyway, enough of the tamiya guy for me.


Can we run Novak 4300 brushless up there? They are pretty close to a 19t. There's no real power advantage. A jazzed up 19t will kill a 4300. A 19t like Johns is on a whole other planet I bet. I've heard alot about that guy. He hangs out with oval dudes, you know how oval dudes are all about "tweaking".  

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Do you think the 4300 would be legal up there? I don't remember how to take the motor out of my car, let alone rebuild and tune up a Chameleon.



The heck with that Chameleon get yourself a Check Point money motor. They are faster and you don't have to rebiuld them as often.


----------



## sportpak

I like the Chameleon because I have one in my tool box ready to rip. I'm a cheap s.o.b.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

John

Are you and Austin going run your car's tomorrow night?

Chris


----------



## convikt

sportpak said:


> Can we run Novak 4300 brushless up there? They are pretty close to a 19t. There's no real power advantage. A jazzed up 19t will kill a 4300. A 19t like Johns is on a whole other planet I bet. I've heard alot about that guy. He hangs out with oval dudes, you know how oval dudes are all about "tweaking".
> 
> Ben


It was aginst the rules (at one point), but if you showed up w/ it I am sure no one would have a issue, I certainly wouldnt. It would be great to see one aginst the 19T's


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> I like the Chameleon because I have one in my tool box ready to rip. I'm a cheap s.o.b.
> 
> Ben


Thats cool I think you should keep running it I don't need you geting any faster anyway.


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> It was aginst the rules (at one point), but if you showed up w/ it I am sure no one would have a issue, I certainly wouldnt. It would be great to see one aginst the 19T's


Yeah, it's not like "Oh my frikkin' GAAWWD!!!" compared to a 19t. It gives a little here, takes a little there. It surely crashes just as fast as a 19.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Thats cool I think you should keep running it I don't need you geting any faster anyway.


I'm the one that should be worried about you. I've been running TC non-stop for a year and a half, you show up a couple weeks and I'm only a lap or so luckier.

Ben


----------



## yokman

sportpak said:


> Can we run Novak 4300 brushless up there? They are pretty close to a 19t. There's no real power advantage. A jazzed up 19t will kill a 4300. A 19t like Johns is on a whole other planet I bet. I've heard alot about that guy. He hangs out with oval dudes, you know how oval dudes are all about "tweaking".
> 
> Ben


them there fighting words.j/k."oval dudes"are all about staying on top of there game and keeping there motors right.so please dont associate marshal with us "oval dudes",he's one of yours. :tongue:


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> I'm the one that should be worried about you. I've been running TC non-stop for a year and a half, you show up a couple weeks and I'm only a lap or so luckier.
> 
> Ben


I think I have drive alot harder and more on the edge than you are just to keep up with you.

Chris


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> Did someone hear Sean?
> Or are we just getting HUSTLED?


 Evidently not... on both your questions.



yokman said:



> ...he's one of yours. :tongue:


No Jeremy, we're not claiming him! You touched him last, so he's yours! There is no Marshall/on road association!! That is a complete fabrication!

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> Evidently not... on both your questions.
> 
> You touched him last, so he's yours!
> 
> -Sean


That's funny :jest:


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> I think I have drive alot harder and more on the edge than you are just to keep up with you.
> 
> Chris


Isn't that what a JRXS is all about. Driving just on the edge to keep up with a TA05, even if it has a bent wheel and leaking oil like an old Chevy?  

Ben

I'm sure I'm a marked man now....Chevy guys are rabbid....


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> John
> 
> Are you and Austin going run your car's tomorrow night?
> 
> Chris


 
Why, is there a race somewhere?


----------



## david18t

convikt said:


> David, name is Garth, I was wearing the Redskins (ya, I know) sweatshirt on Sat, Long hair, sock hat, yep, that was me


yuh i should have figured, you offered me a manual to the car that made redbaron retire from tc's for 4 years lol. until i figured out why i was turning spuratically i was about ready to join him in a few weeks cause that was annoying. them there carpet cars are alot touchier than an offroad car i tell ya.


----------



## C. Oldfield

redbaron said:


> Why, is there a race somewhere?


Sure unless your scared. :lol:


----------



## cory30

You guy's should talk about the Angola track on there thread, NOT on the Summit thread. So if you all go there to race, dont bi*ch when you don't have a place here to race.


----------



## sportpak

Does anybody smell nitro??


----------



## C. Oldfield

cory30 said:


> You guy's should talk about the Angola track on there thread, NOT on the Summit thread. So if you all go there to race, dont bi*ch when you don't have a place here to race.


Down Cory everyone is still racing hear just racing there when our track is closed. It would be nice to race with you but we never see you anymore.


----------



## cory30

Just figured I could get someone fired up. HAHA


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

Come on out tomorrow night and hang out it's been awhile.


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Does anybody smell nitro??


I thought I smelled something. :drunk:


----------



## cory30

Chris,
Yea, I have go to John Marshall's for a while tomorrow to do some tile work then I thought I would stop in.


----------



## cory30

Public Notice: for anyone that read the " I am gay" post from me. That was my lovely daughters idea of a joke. ha ha! NOT


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cool see ya then :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Oldfield

You should keep that to yourself.


----------



## sportpak

Too much information...


----------



## cory30

Kids!!


----------



## redbaron

david18t said:


> yuh i should have figured, you offered me a manual to the car that made redbaron retire from tc's for 40 years lol. until i figured out why i was turning spuratically i was about ready to join him in a few weeks cause that was annoying. them there carpet cars are alot touchier than an offroad car i tell ya.


 
yep! 40


----------



## redbaron

cory30 said:


> Just figured I could get someone fired up. HAHA


" fired up "
I think that's some nitro talk, hold on a minute...I gotta huff some paint.


Ahhh! much better. :freak:


----------



## david18t

Cory come on up with the lathe and pack tuesday if you could.


----------



## nate

C. Oldfield said:


> Nathan
> 
> What time are you going to show up tomorrow?
> 
> Chris


Chris,
I may show up a little early to the track tomorrow, say sometime 3-4. Probably be running the 12th instead of 10th though.


----------



## C. Oldfield

nate said:


> Chris,
> I may show up a little early to the track tomorrow, say sometime 3-4. Probably be running the 12th instead of 10th though.


I should be there around three I want to try some new things.


----------



## airborn

just a thought the indoor season is about 6mos long would any one be up for a 6 race seriese say 3 angola 3 fort wayne rubber 19t and through in say prize $ for the top 10 drivers? Hmm we could run the angola days on sat and the FW days on sun. any way just a thought.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> " fired up "
> I think that's some nitro talk, hold on a minute...I gotta huff some paint.
> 
> 
> Ahhh! much better. :freak:


Lead based paint = nitro fumes = poor man's LST = :dude: 

"Mommy, look at all the pretty colors!"



airborn said:


> ...would any one be up for a 6 race series say 3 angola 3 fort wayne... ...what do you guys think?


 Barron, when you are done with that paint, i think Seth is in need... 

Seth, breathe deeply...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

i want some :dude:


----------



## squeeker138

sportpak said:


> Seth said something about maybe going on the 11th of November. That should give me enough time to get the request in writing and turned in here at the house. I should get the final word from the fiance' by then.  Let's try to geT a few dudes round up to go.
> 
> Ben


There is a trophy race for the oval on the 11th, so no roadcourse.


----------



## squeeker138

[A 19t like Johns is on a whole other planet I bet. I've heard alot about that guy. He hangs out with oval dudes, you know how oval dudes are all about "tweaking".  

Ben[/QUOTE]

No, We may tweak the hoods but john's motors are a whole nother thing. He must have gotten it from off-road.


----------



## mdavidson

scorgon said:


> Mitch, just in case you are interested
> carpet oval-huntington PAL club next race 29 Oct sign-up starts at 4pm
> there has been 6-7 touring cars.
> 
> what happened to your off-road track this summer????
> 
> Jon Henderson


Jon, ty for asking its always good to know places to run if you want, but im going for this onroad racing, man its a blast! my track was just a place to practice, just me and my son mostly, but thats what its all about .im runnig offroad until mid november, then its off to touringcars, im realy looking forward to racing with everyone at summit this winter, probably on sundays. ill see you around and thanks for the info. Mitch


----------



## david18t

squeeker138 said:


> [A 19t like Johns is on a whole other planet I bet. I've heard alot about that guy. He hangs out with oval dudes, you know how oval dudes are all about "tweaking".
> 
> Ben


 No, We may tweak the hoods but john's motors are a whole nother thing. He must have gotten it from off-road.[/QUOTE]
he said the last time i recall him running "stock" that it was a hot oval stock. ran faster than most 19t lol was day before a test and tune when they were testing and tuning anyway lol i remember that someone was picking on him lol


----------



## wallyworld

Got the track set up last night for those 1/12 scale rockets and their point series races tonight. Track will be fast and flowing. And yes Barron, wider than 22". :tongue: Also Speed GTs are welcome to run tonight and don't be suprised if you see a couple of Jalopies running around just for kicks also.


----------



## wallyworld

mdavidson said:


> Jon, ty for asking its always good to know places to run if you want, but im going for this onroad racing, man its a blast! my track was just a place to practice, just me and my son mostly, but thats what its all about .im runnig offroad until mid november, then its off to touringcars, im realy looking forward to racing with everyone at summit this winter, probably on sundays. ill see you around and thanks for the info. Mitch


 Hi Mitch. Nothin like TCs four wheel drifting through the turns then pouring on the power going on to the next staightaway. We've got special events planned for this year for on-road and we'll run a top notch program to keep you coming back. Get ready because the first enduro you do at Summit is going to totally blow you away!


----------



## C. Oldfield

Dale

Do you have the date for the enduro race?


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> Dale
> 
> Do you have the date for the enduro race?


Chris, I believe you know that Dale is married. So I don't think it is appropriate to ask him if he's got a date. If he does actually have a date, and Kerry sees this post, you could get Dale in a lot of trouble!

Come to think of it, you're married too. Why are you asking Dale if he has a date? Please don't go all Brokeback Summit on us! Go back to your wife and daughter! Perv!

Also, who would consider taking a woman to the R/C track as a "date"? You wierdo! The nerve of some people...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> Chris, I believe you know that Dale is married. So I don't think it is appropriate to ask him if he's got a date. If he does actually have a date, and Kerry sees this post, you could get Dale in a lot of trouble!
> 
> Come to think of it, you're married too. Why are you asking Dale if he has a date? Please don't go all Brokeback Summit on us! Go back to your wife and daughter! Perv!
> 
> Also, who would consider taking a woman to the R/C track as a "date"? You wierdo! The nerve of some people...
> 
> -Sean


Sean,

Your killing me :jest:  :lol: :roll:


----------



## david18t

sean must have used some lst


----------



## Hustler

david18t said:


> sean must have *used* some lst


"used", past tense! That's a good one!!!



brokeback odie said:


> Sean,
> Your killing me


 I'm glad you found that funny cuz' I thought it was right on the edge of offensive! In other words, par for the course when dealing with Sean...


----------



## david18t

Sean tought me the finer points of huffing tire dope...now if i get pulled over on my way home ill just tell the cops "I learned it from watching Sean! I learned it from watching Sean!" then in the background there will be an egg frying in a pan ........... darn that lst


----------



## squeeker138

wallyworld said:


> don't be suprised if you see a couple of Jalopies running around just for kicks also.


 It is always good to see you get out there and race.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> I'm glad you found that funny cuz' I thought it was right on the edge of offensive! In other words, par for the course when dealing with Sean...


I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## Z.Hallett

stock foam tc this sunday?

-Zac


----------



## Hustler

Z.Hallett said:


> stock foam tc this sunday?
> 
> -Zac


The 5th... and you might want to bring a 12th scale too...


-Sean


----------



## airborn

Sean & Matt

you guys set me up for a long night, after you two went home I ran two more battery packs trying to get into the 9sec laps the best run I had consisted of 10.8's through 10.4's with about 6 10.2's. 

I had just put my car on the track when matt, sean, & josh knocked at the window so I let them in, we start talking about the nights racing & matt says man it took 9 sec laps to get into the B main then walks over to the computer and says " and the best you have is a 10.2 " so after failing to get into the 9s I walked over to the board to see what was ran............ Then I realized that I was listning to Matt & Sean, and put my car up then took down the track.

thanks guys. LOL.
seth


----------



## mCOOKd

airborn said:


> Sean & Matt
> 
> you guys set me up for a long night, after you two went home I ran two more battery packs trying to get into the 9sec laps the best run I had consisted of 10.8's through 10.4's with about 6 10.2's.
> 
> I had just put my car on the track when matt, sean, & josh knocked at the window so I let them in, we start talking about the nights racing & matt says man it took 9 sec laps to get into the B main then walks over to the computer and says " and the best you have is a 10.2 " so after failing to get into the 9s I walked over to the board to see what was ran............ Then I realized that I was listning to Matt & Sean, and put my car up then took down the track.
> 
> thanks guys. LOL.
> seth


 but seth, they were thinking that if you ran enough 9sec laps you might turn back time enough so you could actually race WITH us. if you're there on time, that translates to 10.5sec laps, non-members need to keep it in the 9's. keep practicing i guess............ben is lost without you.


----------



## sportpak

What?? I smoked your JRXS.


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Sean & Matt
> 
> you guys set me up for a long night, ...I had just put my car on the track when matt, sean, & josh knocked at the window so I let them in, we start talking about the nights racing _*& matt says*_ man it took 9 sec laps to get into the B main then walks over to the computer and says " and the best you have is a 10.2 " so after failing to get into the 9s I walked over to the board to see what was ran............ Then I realized that *I was listening to Matt & Sean*, and put my car up then took down the track.
> 
> thanks guys. LOL.
> seth


LOL!! How would I *EVER* be responsible for what Matt says? I don't even feel responsible for what I say! I simply said to you that I had several 9 second laps, which is a fact. Your own neurosis is not my fault... but I'm glad it worked!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> Sean & Matt
> 
> Then I realized that I was listning to Matt & Sean, and put my car up then took down the track.


You STILL take these bozos serious??

Ben


----------



## sheath

Sean DID have several laps in the 9's... he was telling the truth about that...


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Sean DID have several laps in the 9's... he was telling the truth about that...


Thank you Scott!

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> What?? I smoked your JRXS.


With Lipos


----------



## airborn

yes you did Sean 9sec laps gallor, but not with a touring car. LOL! 

Hey if any of you guys want to come back on Tuesday nights around 11:05 pm for another hour of practice feel free..... 

I call it Midnight R/C Racing for men its a program not unlike midnight basket ball but this one is to try and keep dads out of the bars and on the track....... :wave: 

seth


----------



## sportpak

Overall I'd call last night a success. The LiPo ran great. It really didn't throw the car off too much. Lots of potential.

Sorry I roughed you up in the first qualifier Brad. It was mostly an accident.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> I call it Midnight R/C Racing for men its a program not unlike midnight basket ball but this one is to try and keep dads out of the bars and on the track....... :wave:
> 
> seth


I have a vision of Seth playing basketball with a bunch of little people, stepping on them throwing elbows and going roid-rage crazy..."In your face!!".. That vision might send me to hell.

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

that is a good way to imagine seth, (don't go with those bad old men too the bar), teach em' to own the paint, pick & move, fly like a butterfly sting like a bee. and there we are, perched in our bar stools, chicken juice covering our hands and making a barbeque sauce mustache on our faces, screaming to play fair big fella...it's just a game, here, have a beer and a chicken wing.....everyone else is doing it! really we all miss you, not just ben. people are starting to take this toy car racing pretty serious so i can't joke around anymore, everything i said sean told me to say it.


----------



## Hustler

mCOOKd said:


> everything i said sean told me to say it.


 I am Sean Bushnell, candidate for the US Senate, and I approved this message...


----------



## sportpak

mCOOKd said:


> that is a good way to imagine seth, (don't go with those bad old men too the bar), teach em' to own the paint, pick & move, fly like a butterfly sting like a bee. and there we are, perched in our bar stools, chicken juice covering our hands and making a barbeque sauce mustache on our faces, screaming to play fair big fella...it's just a game, here, have a beer and a chicken wing.....everyone else is doing it! really we all miss you, not just ben. people are starting to take this toy car racing pretty serious so i can't joke around anymore, everything i said sean told me to say it.


Dude, are you high?


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Overall I'd call last night a success. The LiPo ran great. It really didn't throw the car off too much. Lots of potential.
> 
> Sorry I roughed you up in the first qualifier Brad. It was mostly an accident.
> 
> Ben


 Mostly?? I'm sorry I missed you it has been awhile since I actually tried to take someone out I need to work on that I once took pride in being able to spin someone out without any effort  See ya at the track :wave:


----------



## sportpak

I was wondering if you would catch that. I don't think I'm famous for doing that, so hopefully we can move on and be friends.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> I was wondering if you would catch that. I don't think I'm famous for doing that, so hopefully we can move on and be friends.
> 
> Ben


 Already moved on, after I seen it was you I knew it wasn’t intentional. :wave: I had a lot of fun and I think my teammate got his first out rite win of the season?

And congrats to Carl who got the win!


----------



## sportpak

Your second out rite win this season will be to get Bumpy to show up again. :hat: 

Ben

Hey Dale, I left you a pm...


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> I think my teammate got his first out rite win of the season?


Thanks, and yup, 1st win on the rug this year, and you saw me throwing that car together... That run would have been good enough for 2nd in 19T 12th as well! Boy did I miss 12th scale!



sportpak said:


> Your second out rite win this season will be to get Bumpy to show up again. :hat:
> 
> Ben


Don't you sweat it, Bumpy'll be there...

-Sean


----------



## kropy

What's the schedule look like on Sunday's?


----------



## Z.Hallett

kolors by kropy said:


> What's the schedule look like on Sunday's?


hey kropy check the Sunday thread they just started.

-Zac


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> John
> 
> Bring that car with you next week. I will pull it around the track that way you can get use to following me.


 
Hmmm, What happened Chris?


----------



## david18t

ouch!


----------



## mCOOKd

redbaron said:


> Hmmm, What happened Chris?


 hate to be a brown nozer, but you and austin ran great. those tamiya's seem to be a strong car. you need to dial austin in on an early christmas present and get him somemore horsepower for his. do you think you'll stick with it?


----------



## redbaron

mCOOKd said:


> hate to be a brown nozer, but you and austin ran great. those tamiya's seem to be a strong car. you need to dial austin in on an early christmas present and get him somemore horsepower for his. do you think you'll stick with it?


Thanks,
I had a good time.
Yea, we are sticking with it. I gotta figure these things out.
Anyone got any used setup board, tweak stuff for sale?


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> Anyone got any used setup board, tweak stuff for sale?


I gotcha covered already with that deal, call me tomorrow...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

redbaron said:


> Thanks,
> I had a good time.
> Yea, we are sticking with it. I gotta figure these things out.
> Anyone got any used setup board, tweak stuff for sale?


You better get it done. Im not going to hold back next week.


----------



## sportpak

Yeah baby, let's get some trash talking flying around.... maybe I'll crash Brad again....maybe I'll crash eveybody next week. :devil:


----------



## wallyworld

Maybe Bumpy will be there tuesday.  Boy, I miss that Dude.


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Yeah baby, let's get some trash talking flying around.... maybe I'll crash Brad again....maybe I'll crash eveybody next week. :devil:


Ya gotta love Ben..............the last person on earth to ever start any flack,
mr silly pants, mr congeniality, mr outside the lines, mr broccoli & mrs culiflower, mr plain wings, mr ultra lite beer, mr light red wine, mr drive the speed limit to save gas, mr combine trips, mr save the environment, mr salad with no dressing.............deep inside his fairly large melon....................
bangs the sounds played out by none other than
:devil: "BLACK SABBATH"


----------



## sportpak

Bigger the melon, bigger the brain.

Black-friggin-Sabbath baby!! :devil:


----------



## mCOOKd

isn't there a saying that kind of goes like "the bigger the berry, the thicker the skin" or "the bigger the berry, the less juice it has inside?" now pretend your "melon" is actually your cranium (brain)


----------



## sportpak

My berries aren't that thick. What are you talking about??


----------



## tafog

WOW! T.M.I. 

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak

Mike
350* - 375* 35-40 minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## mCOOKd

deeeeelicious.......just needed a pound of sharp cheddar.


----------



## mCOOKd

yes you all laugh it up! were trading recipies. who said that cooking wasen"t a hobby? just cause you guys only race toy cars dosen"t mean us manly men can't trade some of martha stewart's finest quisene's


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Mike
> 350* - 375* 35-40 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy.


WOW... I can't get my 19t to run that cool


----------



## Hustler

wallywierdo said:


> Boy, I miss that Dude.





sportpak said:


> My berries aren't that thick. What are you talking about??





tafog said:


> WOW! T.M.I.
> -Tracey





mCOOKd said:


> deeeeelicious.......just needed a pound of sharp cheddar.


 ...and we wonder why no one will come from out of town to race here?.. ? LOL!!

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

Sean,
you missed the quote about salad no dressing. lol

Don't worry bout me. I'll be there to put everyone I can in the wall. They don't call me bumpy for nothing. 

-Bumpy


----------



## rocker_jw

Hey there fellow racers....this is Joshua Wade. Dale and I are pushing a Legends class for the roadcourse and oval. If any of you have a Legends car or would be interested in getting to this very fun and competitive class...bring it on. I have had my Legends car for a few weeks now and after some tweaking and practice, I have gotten it to be a very fast and fun car that does equally well on the roadcourse and the oval. It would be a great second class for all you guys or gals who already have some other form of spec class car, as you can use the same batteries, motor and tires (your worn down spec tires from pan cars actually work very well on the Legends car) you can get a brand new kit for just over a hundred bucks that has bearings, tires and a body, so it is very affordable to get into as well. I know there are a few of you that have them already....so don't be afraid....Dale and I have been racing with the GT class on tuesdays and it would be nice to see a track full of these Legends tear up the road course


----------



## Hustler

rocker_jw said:


> Hey there fellow racers....this is Joshua Wade. Dale and I are pushing a Legends class for the roadcourse and oval. If any of you have a Legends car or would be interested in getting to this very fun and competitive class...


 It's good to see you made it to the 21st century Joshua! I would suggest that if you are going to promote a Legends roadcourse class that you run it with the 12th scale nights, not the GT nights. Many more moving parts in touring cars and breakage is more likely and longer time to fix. Also the points series is quite intense right now. I usually have no BS time on GT nights and therefore would have no chance at running a second class...

I would talk to Tracey and Nick about stocking Legends parts and getting a few new kits in.

We're also going to have to look into getting you into 12th scale ASAP...

-Sean


----------



## tafog

I have parts instock for legends cars now and we also have kits on backorder, tires motors and batteries are instock as well just waiting on cars right now. 

-Tracey


----------



## mCOOKd

alright its mon night, knowone has anything to say? no smack? no flack? hope turnout is strong for tues night..hate to say, i know alot of the dad's won't be able to make it. it will be up to the no-bodies to turn the fast laps. ha ha haha
have fun but don't break em all


----------



## Guest

My newborn is only 6 weeks old. She still has some years yet ....til' the trick or treating starts. LOL


----------



## redbaron

Today is Austin's birthday. My wife is bringing cake to the track about 7:30 tonite. stop by and wish the punk a happy birthday.

don't tell Austin...it's a suprise!


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> Today is Austin's birthday.


 A Halloween birthday, huh... and I thought it was genetics that gave him that face...:freak: LOL! Happy B-Day Austin...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Missed all you family men tonight. Racing was intense. GT points next week too. No excuses.

We had strippers for Austin. We missed you Sean, we had a keg, but didn't know how to use the tap. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Starting november Summit Raceway and Nicks Hobby Shop will be closed on thursdays and open sundays 9am to 6pm.


----------



## wallyworld

David. After watching you wheel that XXXS last night are you sure you'll be able to give it up when your new car comes in?


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> We had strippers for Austin. :hat:
> 
> Ben


 Ben. I thought I told you not to use male strippers. Next year we're going to have to put someone else in charge of the show.


----------



## sportpak

I thought it'd be funny.  Guess it wasn't.


----------



## Guest

wallyworld said:


> David. After watching you wheel that XXXS last night are you sure you'll be able to give it up when your new car comes in?


LOL


----------



## JuggaloRC

Will the next points night be Nov 7th (the first tues. in Nov.) or Nov. 14?

My understanding was the we raced on the odd weeks of the month (1st, 3rd, and 5th)

I've also heard that we just race every other week. 

-Bumpy


----------



## sheath

The next points night is Nov. 7, this coming Tuesday. The speed GT points nights will be the 1st, 3rd and 5th Tuesdays of each month.


----------



## Hustler

Barron, YGPM...


----------



## sportpak

Sean and Tracey were cracking on my 1/12th scale car. The car reflects my 1/12th scale experience.


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Sean and Tracey were cracking on my 1/12th scale car. The car reflects my 1/12th scale experience.


 did you already run it? or does it just look unexperienced?


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Sean and Tracey were cracking on my 1/12th scale car. The car reflects my 1/12th scale experience.


I did not crack on your car, Tracey did. I simply stated that there were very few pieces that you are going to keep in order to upgrade to the next generation car. I also sincerely offered to let you borrow a few parts to get the car up to speed. I think that car will suit your needs quite nicely and with the new CRC car coming out, it'd be stupid to buy anything really nice right now.

Don't get upset Ben, just tell the R/C dorks (plural) to shut up...

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

12L4 with the old front end is still the best car for anyone who doesn't want to spend hours preparing a 1/12th scale car for a club race plus they are cheap and the hobbyshop has plenty of parts! I will be running my 3 year old 12L :wave:


----------



## redbaron

I wonder if Losi is gonna make a JRS12X car? The "Pop's Losi Edition"


----------



## sportpak

The Corally 12th scale is pretty trick looking. I just want to drive. My car has the "working class" vibe going on. As long as I'm fast in my own mind.


----------



## Brad Mergy

redbaron said:


> I wonder if Losi is gonna make a JRS12X car? The "Pop's Losi Edition"


 Only if they can convert it to a monster truck and sell as a RTR :lol:


----------



## Miller Time

Don't sweet the 12L4, it will get you by in stock even if you decide to 'down grade' to the old front end they got to be dirt cheap. My L4 with the stock front end works fine enough for 3rd last 1/12th points night FOLLOWED by at least 3 CRC cars. Just put it on the track an see what it does, Bring it out Sunday it should be the perfect proving ground for new tricks.


----------



## mCOOKd

:lol:


Brad Mergy said:


> Only if they can convert it to a monster truck and sell as a RTR :lol:


 love it :lol: 
haven't actually laughed out loud in awhile, i usually just type that i did. thats funny. put me on the list for the RTR :thumbsup:


----------



## fergie

Brad Mergy said:


> 12L4 with the old front end is still the best car for anyone who doesn't want to spend hours preparing a 1/12th scale car for a club race plus they are cheap and the hobbyshop has plenty of parts! I will be running my 3 year old 12L :wave:


Brad, old school front end??? It takes you awhile to come around but eventually you learn!!! Don't hold your breath though we haven't tried the new crc front end. Did you order your GenX yet. I ordered mine & Cory's yesterday. I'll be out to play with you Sunday but I can't keep up with brushless. I'll try to make it tough for you anyway!!!


----------



## sportpak

Why are "front ends" such a hot topic around here all of a sudden? The new Corally has the coolest looking front end. I don't know if it works, but the long red arms and coil springs set if off.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

fergie said:


> Brad, old school front end??? It takes you awhile to come around but eventually you learn!!! Don't hold your breath though we haven't tried the new crc front end. Did you order your GenX yet. I ordered mine & Cory's yesterday. I'll be out to play with you Sunday but I can't keep up with brushless. I'll try to make it tough for you anyway!!!


 fergie glad to hear it I miss racing with you guys! Gen X - Yep I spent all day friday at work hitting the reload button on the web browser waiting for the page to be updated, we need to get some spare piviot balls! 

I did some more research on the brushless and it turns out the 13.5 is faster than a brushed motor so I will be taking it out of the car, I just picked up a $40 POS blue stock motor from Nicks for tomorrows race. It's been 2 years since I have driven a 1/12th scale so take it easy on me until I get the hang of it again. See Ya tomorrow:wave:


----------



## sportpak

Dude, I thought you swore never to run brushed again. A taste of the good life had you spoiled I thought. It's very honorable and sporting of you to make it fair. You may not be jerk after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You _(Mergy)_ may not be jerk after all. :thumbsup:


Now THAT is funny!! :jest:

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Dude, I thought you swore never to run brushed again. A taste of the good life had you spoiled I thought. It's very honorable and sporting of you to make it fair. You may not be jerk after all. :thumbsup:


 Just trying to keep interest in racing in the Fort! Who thought I was a jerk? I'm a people person? :wave:

Seriously the brushed stock thing has to go. I don't mind the speed or lack there of but the cost and work it takes to run fast in stock is just not acceptable to most racers and I think it has hurt this hobby. Hopefully brushless will soon take over stock racing. If you think about it brushless makes the perfect stock class motor, they all run about the same and don't require all the work it takes with a brushed motor to keep it at 100% 

Anyways hope we get a good turnout tomorrow:wave:


----------



## Guest

Why not just dump the stock class and run 19t? 
This goes for next spring for off road too!


----------



## sportpak

Thanks for the parts Sean. Your a real class act. You help make racing at Summit very accessible. I appreciate it.

I said your a class act, I've yet to see any "class".

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Thanks for the parts Sean. Your a real class act.





sportpak said:


> You (Brad) may not be jerk after all.


Not sure how long your parents having been lying to you about your name, but Geppetto is looking for you...









-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Summit Fall '06 Speed GT points night tonight...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Good running tonight boys. I can't believe how fast it's getting. I'm 4 laps faster then last year, and it hardly shows. I can't buy tires and batteries every month, so the only speed I'm going to find is with practice and preparation.

Is there a limit to how fast we're going to go? Or is this ceiling we're coming to going to make us go back to foam tires? I hope it doesn't because I'm still catching up on rubber.

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

WOW, what a night of GT. It is unbelievable just how close this class is getting. One mistake and you are done. That is crazy. I really thought that I would have something for Brad then the s*&t hit the fan with a wreck. I was loose the rest of the race. Rear camber got jacked. went from negative 1.5deg to positive 2deg. Oh well. I was lucky to pull a third in the A main. Oh by the way Phil,  you are fired. When you are the leader don't, and I mean don't let Brad pass you because you think he is a another car fighting for position with someone else, only to find out that he just beat you. JEEEEEEZZZ. JK, LOL.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

I just gotta get fresh batteries.............................

Karl


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> Oh by the way Phil,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are fired. When you are the leader don't, and I mean don't let Brad pass you because you think he is a another car fighting for position with someone else, only to find out that he just beat you. JEEEEEEZZZ. JK, LOL.


 ...and the winner is Old Man Zimmerman!!!! Give 'em a hand!!!


----------



## kgwomack

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's funny.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

Driving Tips:
number 1: Try not to wreck.
number 2: Try to be consistent.
number 3: Slow is fast.
number 4: Let faster cars pass, if you are not fighting for position with that car.
.
.
.
number 12547: If you can't remember what the competitors cars look like, you might be showing signs of old age. Have yourself tested by a medical professional.  
number 12548: Whenever a car that looks like a Mercedes CLK is coming up to pass, don't let him pass. :drunk: 

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Good running tonight boys. I can't believe how fast it's getting. I'm 4 laps faster then last year, and it hardly shows. I can't buy tires and batteries every month, so the only speed I'm going to find is with practice and preparation.
> 
> Is there a limit to how fast we're going to go? Or is this ceiling we're coming to going to make us go back to foam tires? I hope it doesn't because I'm still catching up on rubber.
> 
> Ben


If it makes you feel better my first qualifier was with practice tires and I still ran a couple 9.6's and Phil ran one of my batteries in the main that is a year old so keep practicing!


----------



## Brad Mergy

kgwomack said:


> Driving Tips:
> number 1: Try not to wreck.
> number 2: Try to be consistent.
> number 3: Slow is fast.
> number 4: Let faster cars pass, if you are not fighting for position with that car.
> .
> .
> .
> number 12547: If you can't remember what the competitors cars look like, you might be showing signs of old age. Have yourself tested by a medical professional.
> number 12548: Whenever a car that looks like a Mercedes CLK is coming up to pass, don't let him pass. :drunk:
> 
> Karl :thumbsup:


 
Maybe Phil had flashbacks from Sundays race where I drop kicked him 10 feet in the main for holding me up and that was with a 1/12th scale! :devil:


----------



## wallyworld

Brad Mergy said:


> Maybe Phil had flashbacks from Sundays race where I drop kicked him 10 feet in the main for holding me up and that was with a 1/12th scale! :devil:


 E-w-w-w-w! I can see big Z gettin fired up for the the next race and is he ever going to have an attitude! Personally, I think there's about six of you guys we need to tie bricks to your cars so the rest of us can keep up. :tongue:


----------



## mCOOKd

oh yeah...I BROKE MY CAR ON THE FIRST TURN......thats what i call talent b#*%$es....try and top that next week :freak:


----------



## Miller Time

Mike; Your already did... Remember your car was broke before you could even check in.


----------



## redbaron

Dale,

Any chance on some onroad track time this friday?


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> If it makes you feel better my first qualifier was with practice tires and I still ran a couple 9.6's and Phil ran one of my batteries in the main that is a year old so keep practicing!


Yeah, I did have a 10.1 and a 10.0 in the main. I guess the car has plenty left in it. More homework and practice it is then.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Yeah, I did have a 10.1 and a 10.0 in the main. I guess the car has plenty left in it. More homework and practice it is then.
> 
> Ben


I think you've got that dude hooked up, just keep wheelin' it... BTW, YGPM...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hey everybody, I'm almost ready to run the 1/12th scale. What is a safe and conservative rollout to start out at? I don't need to carry the front end down the entire straight. So what's safe, I need to last 8 minutes also. That's a loonng time for me.


----------



## kgwomack

Depending on what stock motor you are running. Anywhere from 160 to 175 is safe. I have run as low as 155 with a lightspeed cosmic motor. But most stock motors like about 175.

Karl


----------



## sportpak

Thanks Karl. I'm shooting from the hip on this rollout stuff. I understand what it is, but haven't done anything on a calculator yet that makes sense. 

My example: 

Tires are 1.930 dia. I have a 100 tooth spur and my pinion is 27. 

So then my formula is 1.930 x pie divided by 100 x 27? Which equals to 1.63708. Is this what you would call "163"? Or am I in trouble understanding this? :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> So then my formula is 1.930 x pie divided by 100 x 27? Which equals to 1.63708. Is this what you would call "163"? Or am I in trouble understanding this? :hat:
> 
> Ben


Yup, 1.63, there are rollout charts that make this easy, we'll photocopy some stuff for you...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Thanks guys. It should be interesting this Tuesday.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Don't forget, Sunday! It's not a points day, A little more laid back, great test and tune time.


----------



## mCOOKd

Brad..you must the popular kid on the block because your mail box has exceeded the limits on recieving P.M.'s and i'm family so you need to make some room for me.....just like out in the guest house.


----------



## Brad Mergy

mCOOKd said:


> Brad..you must the popular kid on the block because your mail box has exceeded the limits on recieving P.M.'s and i'm family so you need to make some room for me.....just like out in the guest house.


 Try now, yes too bad Brad's toy car consulting is a not for profit organization :lol:


----------



## sportpak

Am I going to see any of you at Toby Keith tonight?? YeeHaww!! I'm a cowboy!!

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> YeeHaww!! I'm a nutjob!!


...you said it...:lol:


----------



## sportpak

Well, the 1/12th scale ain't ready for full scale battle. So I'm gonna bang doors in the GT class. I may run the little dude in a exibition run for laughs. It's close, just needs some details worked out. I may need some suggestions.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Well, the 1/12th scale ain't ready for full scale battle. So I'm gonna bang doors in the GT class. I may run the little dude in a exibition run for laughs. It's close, just needs some details worked out. I may need some suggestions.
> 
> Ben


I suggest trial by fire!!


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> I suggest trial by fire!!


When I watch you run I see what that's like. Thanks, but I'll wait until I'm prepared.:thumbsup: LOL!!

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> When I watch you run I see what that's like. Thanks, but I'll wait until I'm prepared.:thumbsup: LOL!!
> 
> Ben


 
Awesome! Dude that was good one I got a good laugh out of that thanks.

I will be there tuesday night if you need any help with the 1/12th scale.


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> Awesome! Dude that was good one I got a good laugh out of that thanks.
> 
> I will be there tuesday night if you need any help with the 1/12th scale.


I think I've been pitting too close to you. Look at how I treat people now. I'm a "people person" just like Brad.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> I think I've been pitting too close to you. Look at how I treat people now. I'm a "people person" just like Brad.
> 
> Ben


Yeah, I have that effect on people. :wave:


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> Yeah, I have this effect on people ---> ...then :drunk: then...  ... and then if I'm lucky and they haven't beaten me up ...:lol:


 Pretty much how I see it too...

Summit 12th scale points night tonight. Bring those little cars with gumption. It'll be a good old time foam tire stomp and steer night!!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Tamiya on top in touring car tonight. Almost had a chance to run the "lil mule". I'll have him ready next time I hope. Thanks for the gear chart Ken. I'm sorry I sucker punched ya on the forum yesterday. While I'm making up....I love all you guys so much and have so much fun racing.....I love Toby Keith too.....shoot me please.

Ben


----------



## sheath

Take advantage of the win and update that location....


----------



## Brad Mergy

Last night was fun! Here is a link that will help those with a 12L
http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/12l4/index.html


Gen-X will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david18t

how tall are cs-27's?


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Tamiya on top in touring car tonight.
> Ben



Thinks its time to take 'B-main Specialist title away from you? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> Last night was fun! Here is a link that will help those with a 12L
> http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/12l4/index.html
> 
> 
> Gen-X will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lufaso's site is cool, here is another great website for 12th setup and prep.... here 


-Sean


----------



## david18t

61.912 mm sound about right?


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> Lufaso's site is cool, here is another great website for 12th setup and prep.... here
> 
> 
> -Sean


 Those do look like great 1/12 websites. Thanks guys, I'll be book marking those.


----------



## wallyworld

Don't forget "Test and Tune" friday noon till 10pm. I hear we might get a looksie at the the new CRC car that night. :thumbsup:


----------



## convikt

I might make it to check out the rubbers on the new ride


----------



## sportpak

I wish I was at the test and tune...  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I wish I was at the test and tune...
> 
> Ben


Josh and Mike were there... They looked ready to bump you back to B-main specialist.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Josh and Mike were there... They looked ready to bump you back to B-main specialist.


Oh man!!! I almost busted a gut laughing!! Your crazy!! :hat: 

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Brad

Thanks for your help my car is much better.

Chirs


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks everyone for coming out for Test and Tune night. It was very successful and will be done again in Dec., probably the friday or saturday before New Years weekend. Also I owe a big thanks to the dude with the pink towel as my car is driving ever so excellent now.


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Oh man!!! I almost busted a gut laughing!! Your crazy!! :hat:
> 
> Ben


Funny cause I busted everything but a Gut :drunk: Think I got it figured out, and got the blessing from "Brad The Great." What's this I hear about Mr. Mergy running faster lap times with a certian persons X-Ray than he was with his own car?


----------



## sportpak

Do I hear a bunch of dudes with a "man crush" on Brad? That's so sweet, he is a cool guy. I still have one on Toby Keith. :tongue: 

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

Miller Time said:


> Josh and Mike were there... They looked ready to bump you back to B-main specialist.


Ben, you'll have to do some agility preparation, cause me trying to drive a straight line....dosen't happen. With two cars on the track, Josh and I could'nt put 4 consecutive laps together. But when we did.....MAN were they FAST!!!!!!! obviously LOL
You'll have no trouble keeping me out of the "A"

Mike :freak:


----------



## mCOOKd

Toby Kieth called me last night and said he needed his hat, boots, and buckskin underwear back. Are you done with them yet?


----------



## sportpak

WHAT WAS HE DOING CALLING YOU??!!!


----------



## sportpak

Hey dudes, do I need the shock tool to take the shock apart on this 12L? I bought the rebuild kit for it and now figured out I don't have the tool. I haven't tried working on it yet, but should I even start? I have a pile of other things to do too, so thankfully I'm not dead in the water.

BEn


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey dudes, do I need the shock tool to take the shock apart on this 12L? I bought the rebuild kit for it and now figured out I don't have the tool. I haven't tried working on it yet, but should I even start? I have a pile of other things to do too, so thankfully I'm not dead in the water.
> 
> Ben


It's not a big deal, we'll help you...

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

A paper clip works just straighten it out and shove that thing down the edge of the shock body to the star warsher clip thing, you should see a recess(u groove) near the split in the star warsher. slide wire in this notch and pop the retainer out bing bang boom your done. now you can't pry much with a paper clip so all you want to do is displace the retainer and pop it out then pull on shock shaft and it comes apart...

or Hustler will help you Sport


----------



## sportpak

Thanks guys. I'm just gonna get started. 

I don't know who hacker3 is, but thanks. Are you a Summit regular, or are you just passing through?

Ben

update: Fixed a few things that were wrong. I hate buying used cars. The pod moves much better and centers better. The dampring disks had aluminum bushings in place of o-rings and the pivot balls were gummed up in the Tbar. Rebuilt the shock, it has and holds oil now. I'm wating on wire to button the job up. I have some more batteries on the way too. The crazy ride height issues I have I think are from the excessive amounts of CA. When they CAed the edges of the chassis it flooded around to the underside. So when I check ride, I'm checking it on a mountain of inconsistent CA. The front end is a whole other conversation. I feel much more prepared and comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> I don't know who hacker3 is, but thanks. Are you a Summit regular, or are you just passing through?


I'm not a "regular" maybe irregular :freak: and I've been here to long to be passing through.. 

See ya


----------



## Hustler

hacker3 said:


> I'm not a "regular" maybe irregular :freak: and I've been here to long to be passing through..
> 
> See ya


That doesn't really distinguish you, everyone around here is quite irregular. It must be a lack of fiber in our diets... 

-Sean


----------



## sheath

You guys will all have to survive without me in the B-main ... I have to miss a points night. Make sure someone saves the results on the PC at the end of the night, and I'll get over there to pick them up and get them posted Friday. Good luck to the rest of Team Cheap Chassis... I mean Team SJN Motorsports... without me.


----------



## Hustler

Speed GT Points night tonight, bring your big ugly cars and your beer legs!

-Sean


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> Speed GT Points night tonight, bring your big ugly cars and your beer legs!
> 
> -Sean



That's my boy Sean. You hadn't mention beer in awhile. I was getting worried!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C. Oldfield

With Sean beer is just a given.


----------



## Guest

Had a good time tonight boys, had a little bit of bad breaks and a sleeping marshall in my main, but overall good.


----------



## sheath

Sorry I couldn't be there tonight. And now a message from our sponsor....

Don't forget the New Year's Day race coming up on January 1st (of course). This will be the 5th Annual running of the New Year's Day classic, so don't miss out. This year's race will be a cash payback race, with 50% of all entry fees being paid back to the racers as prizes. Check out the race flyer for more information by clicking the following link
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/NewYears2007.pdf


----------



## sportpak

Had fun last night. Matt Rineard got me in the B, checked out and stayed clean. I'm glad I kept him honest. I'll be back. 

First night in months Ken and I didn't crash the hell out of each other.

Turn marshalling is tough. We're all so close now. 1 to 2 seconds and your done. Even if the poor dudes are doing their jobs well, we have to be careful about butchering them in front of everyone. You wreck, you lose. I got caught up by a marshall myself. I shouldn't have put myself in that position. I hustle for them, and I hope they do the same for me.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I lost 3 positions on the last lap due to the slow turn marshals... But they were careful not to step on anyone elses car and if i had stayed a little cleaner I might not have been on the hood in the first place.
Kudos to them for sticking it out and still racing...

As for you and me Ben... There's always next time.


----------



## Guest

I think I went from starting 5th to 3rd to last on the 1st lap cuz a marshall was watching the cars that were on the other side of the track instead of whats in front of him. It's fun watching the races but come on...pay attention.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Wow, that was a lot of fun! I'm glad to see some of my advice on driving and setup is actually working. 

This week’s tip: You shouldn’t run the same set of tires all night long, they get too soft and drive like crap by time the main comes around. I have a set of tires to practice with and a set to race with. Sometimes if I only practice once I will run the first qualifier with practice tires. Don't waste your good tires practicing. 

You will also need to clean your race tires after every round with either motor spray or Goo Gone, I am a little concerned that motor spray actually damages the rubber so I would try Goo Gone first. 

Stay tuned for more tips :lol: or better yet show up for the next test and tune!


Hope to see you Sunday


----------



## sportpak

Brad, when is your book coming out? Wasn't it going to be titled "Touring car tuning for f###s." :hat: I can't wait to get it.

I've wondered that for a while. Tires have a cycle there good for before they need to dry out...intertesting. Maybe I should get off my butt and get another set.

Racing is so tight marshalls can't help but watch. I wish some could pay a little closer attention. What comes around goes around. I ran out to get a car and almost took Karl out in his main. I jumped, slipped, and stubbed a toe saving a car and almost ruined Karls night. Ken, he's always using his "skills of the Ninja" to marshall cars. I'm too fat or something to do that. I am faster then Sean.

Happy Thanksgiving all. Pass the pie..

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Brad, when is your book coming out? Wasn't it going to be titled "Touring car tuning for f###s." :hat: I can't wait to get it.
> 
> I've wondered that for a while. Tires have a cycle there good for before they need to dry out...intertesting. Maybe I should get off my butt and get another set.
> 
> Racing is so tight marshalls can't help but watch. I wish some could pay a little closer attention. What comes around goes around. I ran out to get a car and almost took Karl out in his main. I jumped, slipped, and stubbed a toe saving a car and almost ruined Karls night. Ken, he's always using his "skills of the Ninja" to marshall cars. I'm too fat or something to do that. I am faster then Sean.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all. Pass the pie..
> 
> Ben


 Book - good Idea  


Tires - Yeah I did some testing during the test and tune session and ran the same practice tires most of the day, they got so slippery it was very difficult to hold a consistent line. I thought they were shot but I let them set until Tuesday and tried them again in practice and they were just fine, they got so soft that the sideway hardly had any strength. Even with a couple sets of rubber tires I still spend a lot less than I would be with foams!

Marshals - sometimes you get lucky and get a good one and sometimes you don't. In the end it isn't their fault usually  that you wrecked. I was real lucky Josh sprinted out to get my car I couldn't believe it, I will have to stop messing with him, big and fast is a dangerous combination.


----------



## Guest

You mean you guys didn't see me get banged into the walls? hit from behind? LOL That B main start was like bumper cars. 
It is kinda luck. Wrong place at the wrong time LOL. No biggie. Can't wait for next speed Gt night.
Brad, you prolly onto something. I always thought about having an extra set of tires just for the main. Going on 4 weeks of practice/heat/mains on this set.


----------



## mCOOKd

yes..yes...two set of tires, fantastic idea. but better yet ( now this idea i read about from one of the fastest, most sought after, highest national ranking drivers in the world.) and he said.......................i should get a second driver. that sometimes i get soft and slippery, and loose my bite. i think i'll try it out next tuesday, i'm really excited to test it out.


----------



## Miller Time

mCOOKd said:


> yes..yes...two set of tires, fantastic idea. but better yet ( now this idea i read about from one of the fastest, most sought after, highest national ranking drivers in the world.) and he said.......................i should get a second driver. that sometimes i get soft and slippery, and loose my bite. i think i'll try it out next tuesday, i'm really excited to test it out.



Mike;
I tried it last Sunday, Had a relief driver for the second qualifier. Worked great, I (Brad) sat on the pole, I was nice and rested for the main, got the hole shot and the checkered.


----------



## sportpak

Well, I may actually have this pile of a 1/12th scale ready for Sunday. Should I race stock or novice?

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Well, I may actually have this pile of a 1/12th scale ready for Sunday. Should I race stock or novice?
> 
> Ben


You either get to bounce off my bumper in stock 
or my son's bumber...wheel...fender...any other part exposed in novice.

Ken


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Well, I may actually have this pile of a 1/12th scale ready for Sunday. Should I race stock or novice?
> 
> Ben


 
I will be there Sunday morning, have a battery ready and it won't take long to get it in good shape.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> You either get to bounce off my bumper in stock
> or my son's bumber...wheel...fender...any other part exposed in novice.
> 
> Ken


So it's get crashed by Ken or Ken Jr. Hmmm. 

I'll try to race stock. A few slow laps and I should be ready to get crazy. I'm still a little bit nervous, but I'm to the point I just gotta get it on the track. See ya'll then.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> So it's get crashed by Ken or Ken Jr. Hmmm.
> 
> ... I'm still a little bit nervous...
> Ben


Just think of it as a Touring car on a much bigger playing field...at least you make a smaller target :dude: 

Ken


----------



## C. Oldfield

Miller Time said:


> at least you make a smaller target :dude:
> 
> Ken


I'm sure you can still hit him. :devil: ha ha


----------



## redbaron

Brad,

Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> I'm sure you can still hit him. :devil: ha ha


I'm a marked man.  Come get some.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'm a marked man.  Come get some.


Maybe you should approach 'Target' for a sponsorship. :roll: 

Ken


----------



## bear0468

Any one have a pan car for sale or trade xxxt for let me know


----------



## I break things

Dale, here is the link to the 2006-2007 Speed GT rules
http://www.geocities.com/madtrashman/0607rules.html


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Maybe you should approach 'Target' for a sponsorship. :roll:
> 
> Ken


My 1/12th scale is white and red. The next TC body I do will have to a big bullseye on it. We'll just have figure out if you guys can catch it.  

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

I would have a good come back if I thought I COULD catch you


----------



## mCOOKd

However my new dancing man seems to be like the energizer bunny
ANNOYING AS H#*L!!


----------



## mCOOKd

I like the looks of this....here's three dancing men in a row!


----------



## hacker3

love that stuff. cooked you been smoken the pipe agin. look at his eyes.

see you all sunday


----------



## sportpak

He didn't get his name cookd for nothing.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

anyone looking for a jrxs w/spare parts


----------



## cory30

No !!!


----------



## cory30

Chris,
You drive all the way to Angola to race and you last a minute and a half, what the hell? 

Just kidding
Cory Richardson


----------



## redbaron

cory30 said:


> No !!!


Then why u lookin? j/k


----------



## sportpak

It's ok to be curious...


----------



## redbaron

Cory, Only if it needs a starter box?


----------



## C. Oldfield

cory30 said:


> Chris,
> You drive all the way to Angola to race and you last a minute and a half, what the hell?
> 
> Just kidding
> Cory Richardson


Cory

Ten year old kid, old tc3, nine turn motor, rubber tire and no traction compound. 
Any questions.

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

.....


----------



## sportpak

Had fun today. 1/12th scale is going to be a lot of fun. Worked a bunch of bugs out. Found a few more, but give me a few more runs. It's on Tuesday....

Ben


----------



## redbaron

redbaron said:


> anyone looking for a jrxs w/spare parts


I'll bring it on tuesday, first 150 takes it


----------



## kgwomack

sportpak said:


> It's ok to be curious...


That expains alot. LOL

Karl :wave:


----------



## Brad Mergy

Got the 19 turn in the Gen-X let the durability testing begin! Good thing I don't have any replacement parts


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> Got the 19 turn in the Gen-X let the durability testing begin! Good thing I don't have any replacement parts


It is also fortuitous that you don't have any teammates in 12th scale to leave you on your lid while leading...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Is Cookd coming tonight? Been awhile...

Tonight is the real test for the 1/12th. Should 8 - 10 cars on the track. Beginners luck is over. Let's throw it to the dogs. Eeek!

Ben


----------



## jim's stateline

That Kid Wont Be Running His 9 Turn Again, I Made Sure Of That, Thanks For Coming Down You And John And Running The Skittles Cars....lol


----------



## sportpak

Hey Ken, your lathe bit sharpened up nice. The bill is in the mail. Thanks for your buisness. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Hey Ken, your lathe bit sharpened up nice. The bill is in the mail. Thanks for your buisness. :hat:
> 
> Ben


Great thanks. The bill should meet the check, it's in the mail.


Side note: I sat down last night to get motors ready for tonight, all disassembled new brushes :thumbsup: ... Then I reached for the lathe...for some reason the comm did not true very well.... :freak:


----------



## C. Oldfield

jim's stateline said:


> That Kid Wont Be Running His 9 Turn Again, I Made Sure Of That, Thanks For Coming Down You And John And Running The Skittles Cars....lol



Jim

Had a good time, I won't make this weekend. But I be back up to see if you and I can make past one minute.

Chirs


----------



## huttravis

oval: what is the run-line and how wide are the turns? thx


----------



## sheath

You could probably get a more accurate answer in the Summit Raceway thread in the Oval Track Discussion forum rather than here in the on-road forum. That being said, here is my best guess answer... I believe the run-line is approximately 165 feet. The track is 36 x 80, overall, with 12 foot straights, and a 12 foot 'astroturf' infield. The center of the turns is probably at least 12 foot and probably more. There is a pic of the oval track on the website - summitrcraceway.com


----------



## Hustler

Scott,
There is a problem with the Sunday results link on the website. Hope you can fix it. Thanks!

Good times last night brothers!

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Sean,

I put the date out there on the results page to hold the place, but there is nothing to link to yet. I don't have the results from Sunday posted out there, so clicking on it will do nothing right now. Hope to track them down later this week.

What did you do to that car to squeeze 2 more laps out of it for the main? I know what I did to lose 23 laps off my best qualifier, but what did you do?
I've been racing 1/12 scale so long that I think everyone assumes I know what i'm doing, but I think I need to go back to asking questions and getting help from some of you guys. Or maybe I just need more than 32 minutes of track time twice a month...


----------



## wallyworld

I'm afraid I had a brain fart tuesday and must have erased the sunday on-road results from the computor but I'll have them on my table at the raceway for Scott to pick up friday and then he can post them.


----------



## sportpak

Tracey, you have a PM...

BEn


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Tracey, you have a PM...
> 
> BEn


Tracey probably won't be answering that one Ben, you'd better talk to him in person, or call...



the mentally-faded Wallace said:


> I'm afraid I had a brain fart tuesday and must have erased the sunday on-road results from the computor but I'll have them on my table at the raceway for Scott to pick up friday and then he can post them.


 Don't sweat it Dale, I just thought the link was broken and wanted to see Sunday's results...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Sean,
> What did you do to that car to squeeze 2 more laps out of it for the main? I know what I did to lose 23 laps off my best qualifier, but what did you do?
> I've been racing 1/12 scale so long that I think everyone assumes I know what i'm doing, but I think I need to go back to asking questions and getting help from some of you guys. Or maybe I just need more than 32 minutes of track time twice a month...


I had a much cleaner run than in qualifying. The car actually would have run a 52 I am pretty sure, but who knows when I'm driving...

I have noticed you haven't enjoyed the success that you had in the past, but the whole club has stepped up the pace. We used to be able to show up on a Tuesday night, BS our way through the qualifiers and wrench it up for the mains, but I believe those days are gone. Gone is the time you could leave the car in your box all week, dust it off at the track the next week, and still be competitive. I don't think we're near the point of the battery a month club up north yet, but it's on the horizon...

I look at your runs and the laps are comparable to mine, but they are less consistent. You'll have a string of 9's and then a string of 14's. Your runs in 12th are like my runs in GT, We're getting beat by slower cars, with more consistent drivers. I think it is a matter of practice, on the stand discipline, and more consistent car prep.

If you think you have a problem with the car then I would be MORE than willing to take a look at it and see if I can find anything wrong with it, as I am sure Brad, or Phil, or Ron, or Tracey, or John would also be willing to help. But I think your going to have to get up on that wheel and start hurtin' it! LMK how I can help...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

I think you are right about the wheel time being the biggest gain for me now. Now that I think about it, the last time I ran on Sunday and then Tuesday, I ran 2 to 3 laps better on Tuesday than I did on Sunday. The consistency is really killing me now. I wish I had the lap times from my 2nd qualifier last night to look at... that was a pretty clean run for me.
The car could use a little help too. My cheap nature has me running the tires that I got a good deal on, not the tires that I probably should be running. Right now I have Jaco two-stage double pink rears and purple fronts. I get to put a new t-bar on this week, because I broke it in the main. The .075 is still the one to run, right? I'll go over the car and have more questions later.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Guys you would be surprised how much a test and tune day will help you, I am still learning and I have been racing these toy cars off and on for several years.

I am going to work the first week in December and then I will have the rest of the year off to get ready for the New Years race. Let me know when you want to schedule a practice day and I will try to make it. I will also be doing some practice and racing at CEFX if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Miller Time

Brad Mergy said:


> Guys you would be surprised how much a test and tune day will help you, I am still learning and I have been racing these toy cars off and on for several years.
> 
> I am going to work the first week in December and then I will have the rest of the year off to get ready for the New Years race. Let me know when you want to schedule a practice day and I will try to make it. I will also be doing some practice and racing at CEFX if anyone wants to go.


I would be interested in going to CEFX. To countinue the Tues. beer conversation, CEFX is hosting the ROAR Nationals, March 8-10 give or take a day, and according to ROAR rules it should be open to all members with no need to qualify for an invite. I found my old ROAR # and am planning to renew. Would be neat to talk it up, can't beat the Nationals, 3 hours away.


----------



## sportpak

Dang..Brad's loading for bear. Maybe he feels threatened by how fast Ken and I are and feels the need to practice. One can dream...

Ben


----------



## fergie

Scott, the pink rears are a no no. They get just a touch too much traction in the rear, and also tend to chatter. Stick with the purple fronts and only run either white rears (chunk easy) or the greys. Also over the years I,ve found that with any RC car that you have to make your car perfect. While working on them people tend to say to themselves, "oh, that will be ok." Not true. Everything on your car needs to be perfect. These cars are hard enough to drive. Minor problems on your car can become major problems on the track!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Dang..Brad's loading for bear. Maybe he feels threatened by how fast Ken and I are and feels the need to practice. One can dream...
> 
> Ben



Oh he should feel threatened, we might decide to run modified with him and Phil...Brad ain't got no spare parts! :freak:


----------



## sheath

fergie said:


> Scott, the pink rears are a no no. They get just a touch too much traction in the rear, and also tend to chatter. Stick with the purple fronts and only run either white rears (chunk easy) or the greys. Also over the years I,ve found that with any RC car that you have to make your car perfect. While working on them people tend to say to themselves, "oh, that will be ok." Not true. Everything on your car needs to be perfect. These cars are hard enough to drive. Minor problems on your car can become major problems on the track!! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Ron. I have noticed that they chatter if I carry too much speed into a corner, or get offline (usually due to too much speed!). You may be right about the details that I may have been ignoring. Like a little too much play in the front end, or caster/camber/ride height in the front being not quite right, etc. What axles do most people run in the front? I still have the old Bolink threaded axles. If I tap a board too hard, they move in slightly, and then bind the front wheels just enough that they don't spin freely when I check them after the race.


----------



## Miller Time

I did not think about it but the axle issue might explain the symptoms I've seen!


----------



## fergie

sheath said:


> Thanks, Ron. I have noticed that they chatter if I carry too much speed into a corner, or get offline (usually due to too much speed!). You may be right about the details that I may have been ignoring. Like a little too much play in the front end, or caster/camber/ride height in the front being not quite right, etc. What axles do most people run in the front? I still have the old Bolink threaded axles. If I tap a board too hard, they move in slightly, and then bind the front wheels just enough that they don't spin freely when I check them after the race.


Scott, Tracey can help you with the axles. Most of us use either the PSE axles or Lundsford. However all will bend if you hit the wall hard enough. Solution: don't hit the wall!!!


----------



## sheath

Come to think about it, I did ask Tracey what axles they had at Nick's few weeks ago. I just looked up both the PSE and the Lunsford axles online. They both have a shoulder to keep them from moving in the steering block, where my old Bolinks can just keep sliding inboard. Now to work on that hitting the wall stuff. I broke a T-bar Tuesday due to a brain glitch at the end of the straight, so I guess I haven't overcome that yet.


----------



## Brad Mergy

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=55How to fix the slop with the rear ride height adjusters for Gen-X cars.


----------



## hacker3

good catch brad looks like you were surfing on lunch hour.

Scott we have Parma/PSE, and lunsford axles instock.

oh and for those who don't know Hacker3 is Tracey. I lost old password and I don't have old email address anymore since we went high speed with diffrent company.
it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## sportpak

Here's a hotrod for a deal of a price..

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2837241#post2837241

I suppose most everybody already has their new ride for the year, but for the Ta05 variety, this is a steal.

Ben


----------



## Guest

My new ride won't hit the shelves til' Jan.


----------



## sportpak

Maybe you should finf a new-new ride. By then the AE will be close to coming out, then Xray, Corally, and Tamiya will have the "next thing" on the verge of release. Then carpet season will be over and we'll be back in the dirt.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cool did someone say dirt


----------



## sportpak

We should have busted out the Bks and had Dale throw a Offroad Turkey Bowl cash race.

Ben


----------



## ashxxxnt

Any Stadium Racing Inside This Year Did That Ever Get Any Intrest


----------



## airborn

David P.

Are you interested in going to detroit for this Saturday's CRL race to run 19t rubber tire? For that matter any one else up for a road trip?

I will be going my self and my brother inlaw Don will be going withme also.

Let me know if any one wants to go run some 19 rubber.

seth


----------



## airborn

ben I know you asked about me going on tues night I just didnt know if I could then but i have set it up with the boss and i can go, i will be running the rubber thing..  

seth


----------



## sheath

We return now to the soap opera which is my renewed life of a 1/12 scale racer. Here is the list of changes that I made to the car.
- Grey rears tires to replace the double pinks
- Purple fronts to replace the double pinks (hey, I thought I was running purples)
- New t-bar
- New Parma/PSE front axles
- New .020 front springs in old front end
- Replaced one of the rear axle bearings that was making a 'crunchy' noise
- Put my lowerd pod plates back on
- Reset the toe-in to zero
- Installed 1 degree castor shims on front end
The last 5 changes were all made after the first heat. By the third qualifier, I had gained about 0.5 second a lap, but still had not finished a qualifier. A nasty glitch would affect the steering at a bad time, and then after smacking the wall, the car would take off by itself at full speed. Before the main, while attempting to remove the speed control from the chassis with an x-acto knife, I sliced through the servo lead. But I didn't find this out, until after trying a different speed control, a different crystal, a different receiver, none of which would make the servo work. 
So, no main for me, but the car is working much better... when it works at all. Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and the help. Now I wish Tuesday was a 1/12 scale night. Next week I'll be bugging people about getting the touring car to work better!


----------



## hacker3

Scott I fixed the servo it should work fine now I hope you have found the problem and please next time try not to make any more for yourself, your car ran well at times today, you just had some problems. hang in there these things have a mind of there own and I think its "female" so we are going to have problems...


----------



## fergie

Scott, If you feel you need more traction on the rear try whites instead of greys. However whites tend to chunk very easily. Or you could try black fronts with grey rears. Another choice is stay with what you've got and put twenty two front springs on the old school front end. This is only if you feel like the rear of the car is not hooked up. Also you really should have 2 degrees on the caster shim (old front end). The new front end would be 1 to 1 1/2 degrees.


----------



## sheath

The car didn't seem loose at all with the grey/purple combination. In fact Phil drove it after one of the heats, and he thought it pushed a bit. That was before I replaced the front springs with new ones, and got the toe-in to zero. After that it did seem more neutral, and easier to drive. I may try a set of whites to see what difference it makes. You were right about the details... I had a rear bearing that didn't feel right, but I didn't think it would matter much. After I replaced it, I was probably the biggest single change in the feel of the car. It was like taking drag brake out of the car.


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> ben I know you asked about me going on tues night I just didnt know if I could then but i have set it up with the boss and i can go, i will be running the rubber thing..
> 
> seth


Cool man. I wish I could go to Detroit to run, but I'm working 60-plus hours until x-mas. It makes a simply Tuesday night a pain, but I'll make it.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

hacker3 said:


> .... hang in there these things have a mind of there own and I think its "female" so we are going to have problems...


I'll say. My cars always has something wrong with them. They expect me to just figure it out or automatically know all the time.

Ben


----------



## Guest

airborn said:


> David P.
> 
> Are you interested in going to detroit for this Saturday's CRL race to run 19t rubber tire? For that matter any one else up for a road trip?
> I will be going my self and my brother inlaw Don will be going withme also.
> Let me know if any one wants to go run some 19 rubber.
> seth


Seth, 
My mom is in town this week and I actually have to take her to the airport that day.  Would love to go, but bad timing.LOL
Thanx for the invite. Maybe next time?! :thumbsup: 
David


----------



## sheath

Speed GT points tonight! What's up? Did I kill this thread with all of the 1/12 scale talk?
I can apply some of what I learned to the TA05 too. Details, details, details. I cleaned and re-lubed my rear diff last night, and used a Brad suggestion and cleaned my rubber tires off.


----------



## airborn

hey you guys need to get your act together and join me this weekend for some rubber touring at the crl race.

bring it!!!
seth


----------



## sportpak

I'd love to man, but I'm working 60 or more until further notice. It's hard to turn down the money. It's also a beech that I'm basically the only dude in the department that can do everything. All this work we have to do is not at all easy, so if I don't do it, it doesn't get done.

A road trip to race sounds like fun. I plan to do it someday. My car is also pretty screwed at the moment. Last night I ran the wheels off it in the main to get back to second, only to fail inspection. Chassis is bowed like my butt 2-3 mm. Chassis checks 6-7 high on the front and back, but fails in the middle. The one side is actually gummy from dragging in the corners. It's all the mechanical grip I have dialed in, actually wore out the chassis.  lol!

Ben


----------



## airborn

thats cool ben, I am not so sure that I will be going now.

Wow bent plastic chassis? LOL hey that just says your diving is getting better, and it should running that corvette!

Hey I noticed that your name on the score sheets no longer states you drive for Zink? what gives?

seth


----------



## sportpak

It should say Zink. I'm running your paint scheme. I signed a contract for the season. Maroney is the one that's not representing. He hasn't been there for GT in a month. If he does show up, he has more fun wrecking other people(Sean or Dennis) then running for checkers. Must be the nitro him a Tracey been sniffin.

It's the down force the body generates. All that torque gets planted, resulting in a chassis that goes BOING!

Ben


----------



## Guest

Ben 
Did it bow from heat? Don't they make a graphite composite chassis for that car? If they do it will take the heat better than a plastic chassis.
David


----------



## airborn

hmm yeah ben get out of a sport car into a race car, get the up grade.

seth


----------



## Miller Time

yeah Ben, if you can't take the heat you could stay in the 'B' main with us bashers!!


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> hmm yeah ben get out of a sport car into a race car, get the up grade.
> 
> seth


part # 53893...


----------



## airborn

ken,

what the name of your radio I want to check it out on the web.

seth


----------



## airborn

is that carbon fiber?

seth


----------



## airborn

sean, 

why didnt you guys stop in last night? 

seth


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> ken,
> 
> what the name of your radio I want to check it out on the web.
> 
> seth


Nomadio.net
Mine is the Sensor model :thumbsup: 

found mine cheap(er) with a free second Rx at
unlimitedengineering.com

Ken


----------



## Brad Mergy

airborn said:


> ken,
> 
> what the name of your radio I want to check it out on the web.
> 
> seth


 
WII


----------



## airborn

yeah next thing you know we will be super glueing our WII WII's to our hands like the jap kids do! lol!


----------



## sportpak

I'll pass on the carbon tub chassis. I like how the plastic one feels. I ordered a new one with some other goodies. Look forward to trying some things. I saw something on a forum about stiffening the chassis a little bit. We'll see what happens.

I'd say this thing has been pretty racy the last few weeks. I've been dangerous because I've been good about missing the crashes and other peoples trash. My speed is coming, but staying clean is helping the most.

My TC maintanance has been lacking a bt because of the focus on the 1/12th scale. I'll be caught up next time and back to myself. The B main will be mine!!!

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> WII



I'm dying to play the new Zelda. It comes out on the Cube this next week. I'll have to quit racing for a while so I can go save my Princess Zelda.

TMI  

BEn


----------



## otto_3478s

Parts for the Tamiya 415 MRE are in at Phils hobby shop... belts, arms, steering knucks, and diff parts... thought I'd let yall know.

Austin


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> I'll pass on the carbon tub chassis. I like how the plastic one feels. I ordered a new one with some other goodies. Look forward to trying some things. I saw something on a forum about stiffening the chassis a little bit. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I'd say this thing has been pretty racy the last few weeks. I've been dangerous because I've been good about missing the crashes and other peoples trash. My speed is coming, but staying clean is helping the most.
> 
> My TC maintanance has been lacking a bt because of the focus on the 1/12th scale. I'll be caught up next time and back to myself. The B main will be mine!!!
> 
> Ben


 Good attitude! Keep working at it you and the others are real fast considering how new you all are to the hobby. 

Chassis- the TC3 had similar issues they just don't like to be heated up with all the tension on the chassis. When I had the TC3 after the race I would loosen the motor and take out the batteries to help take the tension off of the chassis when it was cooling down. There maybe something on your car that is applying alot of tension to the chassis that you can loosen up after the run.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Carl - I want a copy of the tape of the main that was fun. :devil:


----------



## airborn

me too karl.........

seth


----------



## sportpak

Seth is awlful chatty. What gives??

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Seth is awlful chatty. What gives??
> 
> Ben


He raced Sunday, Now he's got the bug back.


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Sean,
> 
> why didnt you guys stop in last night?
> 
> seth


Sorry, had to get home, seriously lacking beauty sleep... and beauty, for that matter. And if I catch any of you calling her that, I'll kill you...


otto-matically breaks his Tamiya said:


> Parts for the Tamiya 415 MRE are in at Phils hobby shop... belts, arms, steering knucks, and diff parts... thought I'd let yall know.
> 
> Austin


 You're keeping them in stock for you, or someone else? But seriously, you got quick in a hurry! Just gotta keep it together. 

Imagine how fast you're going to be this summer, now that you're used to going fast and being really close to the boards? I think you and your Dad are going to be stupid fast in the dirt after spending the winter with the onroaders...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Will my axles on my newer AE front end fit on my old style AE front end? Am I going to have to get specific axles to work with the old style?

BEn


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> Will my axles on my newer AE front end fit on my old style AE front end? Am I going to have to get specific axles to work with the old style?
> 
> BEn


I believe they will work, but I had two sets of axles so I could switch between the old and the dynamic front end.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hustler said:


> Sorry, had to get home, seriously lacking beauty sleep... and beauty, for that matter. And if I catch any of you calling her that, I'll kill you...
> You're keeping them in stock for you, or someone else? But seriously, you got quick in a hurry! Just gotta keep it together.
> 
> Imagine how fast you're going to be this summer, now that you're used to going fast and being really close to the boards? I think you and your Dad are going to be stupid fast in the dirt after spending the winter with the onroaders...
> 
> -Sean


Sean - If I had Old Man Barron wrenching on my car I would be quick too! Take a guess at who I'm going to have setup my buggy for this summers off-road  

Little Barron2 - Good job at making the A main you drove the wheels off of that thing, well at least 1 wheel was off


----------



## sportpak

Offroad setup??? All you do is change tires. It drives itself. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Tracey 

What foam tires work well and does the shop have any in stock?


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Tracey
> 
> What foam tires work well and does the shop have any in stock?


Foam tires are for ninnies.. :tongue:


----------



## otto_3478s

Yeha i think that a dialed setup and pit crew (redbarron) helped alot....and track time....see you guys at the track!

Austin


----------



## hacker3

C. Oldfield said:


> Tracey
> 
> What foam tires work well and does the shop have any in stock?



Chris you got PM.





Smilies are for #@!*OLES


----------



## airborn

This just in......

Team ZINK has had its share of upsets this year with looseing its #1 driver to gaining a top driver that has legendary status, with a bumpy start even into mid season with a poor turn out for a team effort what can turn this team around? 

We have heard about some new exciting news that would once again shake things up for team ZINK and possibly get things going in the right direction, more news to follow as information is confirmed......


----------



## sportpak

hacker3 said:


> Smilies are for #@!*OLES


 :hat:


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> This just in......
> 
> Team ZINK has had its share of upsets this year with looseing its #1 driver to gaining a top driver that has legendary status, with a bumpy start even into mid season with a poor turn out for a team effort what can turn this team around?
> 
> We have heard about some new exciting news that would once again shake things up for team ZINK and possibly get things going in the right direction, more news to follow as information is confirmed......


I think we should we dim the lights and que the song "Bad to the Bone".

BEn


----------



## Hustler

hacker3 said:


> Smilies are for #@!*OLES


 Well then, :tongue: there's your's Tracey! 




Reporter Kermit said:


> This just in......
> Team ZINK has blah blah blah blah blah...


 Why is it that every time Seth does this, I think of Kermit the investigative reporter?










-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I think Kermit is a handsome man.....


----------



## airborn

I like kermit


----------



## C. Oldfield

Anyone up for foam tire on Tuesday nights?


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Foam tires are for ninnies.. :tongue:


Rubber is for dirt.


----------



## wallyworld

otto_3478s said:


> Yeha i think that a dialed setup and pit crew (redbarron) helped alot....and track time....see you guys at the track!
> 
> Austin


 Dude! You and your brother are looking great on the carpet. Looks like every TC main is going to be packed with great competition on tuesdays.


----------



## redbaron

C. Oldfield said:


> Anyone up for foam tire on Tuesday nights?


I could do that!


----------



## Miller Time

i might if it wasn't a points night
Sunday's would be a much better time to try it


----------



## sportpak

Is foam/TC/brushless/LipO going to be the next class? Sounds like fun. Messing with tires and rollout all the time keeps me from jumping on. I may try it for fun though.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Tracey

I think we are going to have at least one good heat of foam tc on Tuesday nights. You should get your stuff together and race again.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Trace

You have a PM.


----------



## sportpak

Is rubber tire too difficult? :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> Is rubber tire too difficult? :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


haha!  

might be fun to have response match the car.


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Is rubber tire too difficult? :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


hmmmm Do you want it to handle like a race car or a dump truck.


----------



## hacker3

foam sounds Fun.


----------



## mdavidson

I think its harder to drive w/foams.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Tracey,

Thanks for your help I'll try to stop in Sunday if not Monday.

Chris


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> hmmmm Do you want it to handle like a race car or a dump truck.


Hmmmmm...learning to drive a dump truck fast takes practice. So practice. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Hmmmmm...learning to drive a dump truck fast takes practice. So practice. :hat:
> 
> Ben


A fast race car is always faster than a fast dump truck


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Is rubber tire too difficult? :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Its not that rubber is difficult. If im going to spend the same about on tires I would rather have a car that performs better and goes faster. The rubber tires have not been lasting any longer than what foams do. The rubber tire thing is fun, its just personal preference and we want to give it a try thats all. And there are about five or so guys that feal the same and that makes enough for a heat.


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> might be fun to have response match the car.


 This is great coming from an off road guy... 


mdavidson said:


> I think its harder to drive w/foams.


 I'm not sure the two are comparable. Both are difficult in their own right, and the GT class at Summit is SUPER competitive, which should sway your comparison completely to the GT side of difficulty.


sportpak said:


> Is foam/TC/brushless/LipO going to be the next class? Sounds like fun. Messing with tires and rollout all the time keeps me from jumping on. I may try it for fun though.


 I think you'd learn a lot from having to constantly mess with your rollout, ride height, and droop. That is what will teach you a lot. If I were you, I'd do it with a different car, so you don't have to mess with your GT car. Concentrate on GT and 12th for now Ben, it'll probably serve you best...


I don't see any problem at all with a group of guys that want to run their shoeboxes on foams. Compared to 12th scale, they all handle like dump trucks anyway... 

I'll be putting the Evo IV together and running foam touring with you guys eventually, but it'll be with TC bodies, not the GT stuff. Open brushless & lipo, right?

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

C. Oldfield said:


> Its not that rubber is difficult. If im going to spend the same about on tires I would rather have a car that performs better and goes faster. The rubber tires have not been lasting any longer than what foams do. The rubber tire thing is fun, its just personal preference and we want to give it a try thats all. And there are about five or so guys that feal the same and that makes enough for a heat.


 I have a few new sets of jaco touring car foams if anyone wants them for $10 a pair. 

My rubber tires last a lot longer than the foams! But the foams are faster for sure.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Brad

You have a pm


----------



## redbaron

Hustler said:


> This is great coming from an off road guy...
> 
> -Sean


The key here is "response match the car"


----------



## Guest

C. Oldfield said:


> Its not that rubber is difficult. If im going to spend the same about on tires I would rather have a car that performs better and goes faster. The rubber tires have not been lasting any longer than what foams do.


  
I'm still on the 1st set I purchased this fall. They're still consistent to me. I think I would have gone through 3-4 set$ of foams by now.
I think the rubber thing is great. 
It's funny how we're the only country that runs foams in electric touring. Maybe the rest of the world has it wrong. LOL


----------



## C. Oldfield

Im on my forth set and there are some who use a new set each week or two.


----------



## sheath

This is a little off the subject at hand, but where are all these sets of rubber tires with only a few runs on them ending up? Sounds like there might be a lot of guys with a lot of sets of tires not being used anymore. If they are just sitting in pit boxes, or getting tossed out, why not offer them up at a good price to some of the guys running in the C-main, or those on a tight budget? They could use them as a second set for practice, if nothing else.


----------



## Guest

Wow. I must be a cheap ass mofo. LOL Maybe I'm not good enough yet to feel the difference. I just havn't felt the performance drop off. My old scrap handles better now than when I put it down the 1st race of the season.


----------



## fergie

dasupacat said:


> Wow. I must be a cheap ass mofo. LOL Maybe I'm not good enough yet to feel the difference. I just havn't felt the performance drop off. My old scrap handles better now than when I put it down the 1st race of the season.


In any kind of racing, a fresh set of tires is most likely faster. Right now your top driver is making them last and still winning so he doesn't feel the need to use a new set each week. If he had four or five other guys beating him once in awhile he would be using fresh tires more often. Also, the faster you guys get the more wear on the tires. I'm sure there is rubber tire racing somewhere in the world where the competition is great enough that they are replacing there tires more often than the group here in fort wayne. That's great if you can keep it cheap but don't be fooled in thinking that new rubber isn't faster. As a group you guys are faster than last year so the tires could start coming into play as time goes on. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I agree with new tires being faster then old tires. I believe too that new tires along with a new battery with .002v advantage over the next guy, makes the biggest diference to the guys stuck in the top 5 percent. The vast majority of us stuck in the in the middle will make up more time learning to hit the boards less and dialing in our chassis. I've been lucky the last month, beating guys with better equiptment, new tires, and years more experience by racing smart and staying out of trouble.

I think everybody will agree with the new vs old tire debate. The top 5 percent drivers have their own problems and expenses staying in the top 5. But let's face it, top 5 is top 5. The rest of us go faster by going slower and practicing and being properly prepared. Most people will go faster by just practicing once in a while and having reasonable goals set for their ability and level of commitment.

The moral of the story, if you want to run foam, run foam. Let's pack the house every week. I don't care what we do, I like having a great place to run in town.

Ben


----------



## Guest

I agree fresh tires are the fastest. I'll be in Nick's for a new set this week and keep these for practice. I forgot to mention that mine have lasted long because I don't run Sun. and every week which would of helped greatly.
I don't blame my tires on my performance. If I hit a board thats my own fault. I know if I stay consistent and with a lil' luck I won't be in a heat with Dale. ...j/k. I can place in a higher main than I did this past week where I was in the C. I did have a great run that would have placed me in the lower A main finish.
Maybe I should just practice more. LOL


----------



## C. Oldfield

Don't get me wrong I like running rubber tires and no I can't out drive them. I have not run this car on foam yet and want to see what happens. If for no other reason if I go some place other than Summit.


----------



## sportpak

I'll have to run them if I plan on going someplace else to run. I'd hate to show up cold turkey and make a complete arse of myself. I basically do that every week here, it'd be nice to go some other place with a clean slate and be cool for a few seconds.

Ben


----------



## airborn

so my JRXS with rubber tires handels like a dump truck? LOL.... its a full suspention car with 4x4. any body can put foams on and think they are fast.

Any way hey me and my dump truck will be running tuesday nights again...... At least for a while.

seth


----------



## sportpak

My dump truck is in the shop. All this traction has twisted the chassis up like a pretzel. I hope to have the 1/12th ready for this week.

Brad you have a PM....

Ben


----------



## sportpak

On the old style 12L front end, do I put the tie rod on the long ear or the short ear? Then do I grind off the ear I'm not using? My tie rod lengths are totally different now. What length tie rods should I get? Any help will be appreciated. I hope to run on Tuesday if I can get these bugs worked out.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> On the old style 12L front end, do I put the tie rod on the long ear or the short ear? Then do I grind off the ear I'm not using? My tie rod lengths are totally different now. What length tie rods should I get? Any help will be appreciated. I hope to run on Tuesday if I can get these bugs worked out.
> 
> Ben


 

Ben - if you have the correct spindles your tie rods go on the long side.
They look like squares, they are not the same as the dynamic spindles.

Rubbers - you are only talking .1 to .2 tenths a second a lap between new and old tires. I just tested this out after everyone left today. I put the front sway-bar on to settle down the car with the old tires that I started running at our last endure and I ran a whole string of 9.7 and 9.8 second laps. For a reference my fastest lap time with newer tires with five runs on them was a 9.6 second lap. My fastest time with the 1/12th STOCK was a 9.3 but I am sure I would have found a little more speed if Ronny was there kicking my butt :wave: 

Moral of the story YES new tires are faster no way do I put on new tires every two weeks or even every four weeks and I don't know anyone who does maybe Carl but I know Phil doesn't? Yes, I would put on new tires every week if they made a big improvement but 1 to 2 tenths isn't enough to justify it, there is still plenty of room for the driver to go faster which is what I concentrate on with Speed GT! Consistency wins races boys not new tires and oh yeah and not wrecking!

With all that being said I would love to see some foam touring cars on 1/12th scale nights and on Sundays to help bring up the traction!

See ya tuesday!


----------



## airborn

your right brad about the tires lasting and not droping off that much. I won the thing last year with two sets of tires one for the first 3mon and one set for the next 3mon. I probly would have only used one set for the hole year except I found out that if you continually add weight to your car the added traction from 7 oz of lead will destroy rubber tires.

seth


----------



## Brad Mergy

airborn said:


> so my JRXS with rubber tires handels like a dump truck? LOL.... its a full suspention car with 4x4. any body can put foams on and think they are fast.
> 
> Any way hey me and my dump truck will be running tuesday nights again...... At least for a while.
> 
> seth


 That's great news now there will be a four way battle for the lead! I better glue up some new tires :tongue:


----------



## wallyworld

C. Oldfield said:


> Im on my forth set and there are some who use a new set each week or two.


 Wow! I'm afraid you're wasting your money Chris. If your wanting to move to a higher main focus on suspension tuning and car control. I've only used one set of tires last year and so far this year.


----------



## Brad Mergy

wallyworld said:


> Wow! I'm afraid you're wasting your money Chris. If your wanting to move to a higher main focus on suspension tuning and car control. I've only used one set of tires last year and so far this year.


 And read the Joel Johnson tips! Those are pretty good and they apply to foam tire racing as well.



Ben and others here is a link to instructions for the old school Team Associated front end OLD SCHOOL


----------



## redbaron

wallyworld said:


> Wow! I'm afraid you're wasting your money Chris. If your wanting to move to a higher main focus on suspension tuning and car control. I've only used one set of tires last year and so far this year.


 Dale, 
we race more than once per week. I can feel a big difference with new tires. After about 4 race nights mine start to squeel in the corners. I put on a fresh set and wow....much better.
I don't think running foams will put anyone in a higher main. 
What is wrong with running foams? I'm looking foward to trying some.


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Dale,
> we race more than once per week. I can feel a big difference with new tires. After about 4 race nights mine start to squeel in the corners. I put on a fresh set and wow....much better.
> I don't think running foams will put anyone in a higher main.
> What is wrong with running foams? I'm looking foward to trying some.


 No problem, we can do a foam TC class. I just feel like Chris was going in the wrong direction. I'm not even sure he has raced four times yet and thats a lot of tires. We've tried foams several times before on oval and on-road TC cars and never had any success maybe you guys will have better luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

dasupacat said:


> I know if I stay consistent and with a lil' luck I won't be in a heat with Dale. ...j/k. LOL


 Oh Y-E-A-h! I had that one comin!


----------



## Guest

redbaron said:


> Dale,
> After about 4 race nights mine start to squeel in the corners. I put on a fresh set and wow....much better.


John 
I've heard your tires squeal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's chassis setup. Suspension too stiff? Whatever your doing though seems to work because your fast.


----------



## fergie

Brad, 2 tenths is alot in rc racing. And you would be putting new tires on if there were 5 more drivers of your ability racing with you!!

Seth, show us that anybody can go fast with foams!!


----------



## redbaron

Quote:
Originally Posted by dasupacat
I know if I stay consistent and with a lil' luck I won't be in a heat with Dale. ...j/k. LOL 


Now that's FUNNY!


----------



## sportpak

When tires fall off you can dial that into the chassis. You still end up pretty good. I usually end up tweaking on the camber and droop. Your obviously not as good as on new tires, but your not trying to drive complete junk.

Ben


----------



## sheath

sportpak said:


> When tires fall off you can dial that into the chassis.
> Ben


I had to read that a couple times before I got what you meant. My first thought was, how do you tune the chassis to still run when the tires come off? :freak:


----------



## sportpak

You have to crank your ride height up a bunch. Duh??

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You have to crank your ride height up a bunch. Duh??
> 
> Ben


LOL!!! Your killing me Ben!!



dasupacat said:


> John
> I've heard your tires squeal. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's chassis setup.


 No David, that's just how Tamiyas are. John should have been with us for the F201 fiasco and then he'd understand why we hate that sound...



wally said:


> We've tried foams several times before on oval and on-road TC cars and never had any success


 When I returned to R/C in late '03 that was all you guys were doing and I remember you having a decent crowd. I had to sell my L3 to get a TC3 so I'd have people to run with because no one was running 12th. Foam TC is wicked cool and I think you guys would enjoy great success. Just don't let this turn into a GT vs. Foam TC thing. I don't want this to become a dividing line and have all that BS go along with it... :thumbsup:

Dale YGPM...

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Sean

I would never want that to happen. Like I said I have never ran foam on this car and as you know the set ups are alot different and most other tracks run foam. Some of us want to give it a try thats it, both are fun to run on.


----------



## sportpak

Let's just all get along and not make this racing anymore complicated that it really needs to be. Everyone has an opinion and that's all it is. Let's just pack the house and race, whatever it is. More love people...

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

It is great to see TC cars making a come back do to the popularity of rubber tires. This has been a huge plus for our raceway also. I noticed the Snowbirds are running them this year and they are the hot topic with ROAR and everyone else. On the foam TC car subject Summit Raceways policy has always been if we have enough that want to race a class we're going to race em. Hopefully they'll have a great time running them and the raceway can continue to grow. http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2007classes.htm


----------



## Miller Time

wallyworld said:


> It is great to see TC cars making a come back do to the popularity of rubber tires..... Hopefully they'll have a great time running them and the raceway can continue to grow. http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2007classes.htm


I was going to remain quite on the subject, but to say T/C is making a come back...Speaking as one who is trying to make a come back, if not for the experience I have in RC I would have packed the troublesome rubber up and stayed out of RC. Look at it from the newbies standpoint. 

Rubber MAY be cheaper, tire wise, but since some of the best drivers say they will go through about 10 sets in a season just wondering how many the foams guys would go through? The points season is only a 15 or 16 nights so thats a new set every 2 race weeks. But what about time wise and parts wise, the newbie needs to be able to have a car that is easier to set up and drive a clean run, Just curious what percentage of the true newbies (not other class converts) try and stick with rubber tires. They are pesky at best to get dialed and annoying when you have to replace everthing when you don't have it dialed. Now I know I have not tried Foam T/C and I'm sure there are problems with them but I have enough backround that at least in my world it must be easier to have a cookie cutter novice set-up. To see people frustrated like some of the guys on Sunday's is bad. Brad, Phil and others have been very helpful to me, and I'm sure others. 

To truley grow as a sport and track one needs new people and racing needs to be Fun, Easy and as trouble free as possible. Maybe a foam, stock, novice class. I know, I know we can run what ever we have 3 people for...1st we need to attract and keep 3 people.

Not trying to stir the pot that's just my 2 cents worth. And I'll keep running rubber as long as that's what the group does *consistently* since i can't afford the time to keep switching one car back and forth.


----------



## sportpak

Well after all this stink, I don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow. Work is pounding me into the ground and my stuff is nowhere near as ready as I like it to be.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

See, I knew we could get this forum active again.
j/k about the foam tires.....I don't even like r/c racing.
Now if you will excuse me, I need to get back to my video game.:tongue:


----------



## otto_3478s

Why cant we all just get along and....DRIFT!! Hmmm....not a bad idea......


----------



## Miller Time

redbaron said:


> See, I knew we could get this forum active again.
> j/k about the foam tires.....I don't even like r/c racing.
> Now if you will excuse me, I need to get back to my video game.:tongue:


enough about foam vs rubber
how about Dedicated Video game system vs super PC?? :wave:


----------



## C. Oldfield

otto_3478s said:


> Why cant we all just get along and....DRIFT!! Hmmm....not a bad idea......


Theres an idea no tires just wheels.


----------



## C. Oldfield

redbaron said:


> See, I knew we could get this forum active again.
> j/k about the foam tires.....I don't even like r/c racing.
> Now if you will excuse me, I need to get back to my video game.:tongue:


John

I guess you warned me before I said anything I would take some heat on this.  But look there are six guys on here at one time. :wave:


----------



## sportpak

We're all serious about our racing.


----------



## otto_3478s

Anyone have a KO reciver they would like to sell? 75mhz......need another for the helios


----------



## Hustler

Austin, sorry I have no KO stuff...


sheath said:


> My first thought was, how do you tune the chassis to still run when the tires come off?


 As often as you are knocking parts off your cars I'd have thought you'd be an expert!! :drunk: j/k...


benpak said:


> Work is pounding me into the ground and my stuff is nowhere near as ready as I like it to be.


 Ben,
Just bring it and wheel it!


man who calls himself chirs said:


> I guess you warned me before I said anything I would take some heat on this.


Chirs, 
I don't see you taking any heat here, what's the issue? Not once did anyone say that one was better than the other, no one suggested that everyone is going to have to go back and forth, and no one is being critical of you guys wanting to try it.

At the beginning of the season I said we need a local foam TC class here to attract some out of town guns and give us a class that we could compare ourselves to the locals we travel to... I still believe this. While I would prefer to race against you guys in GT, I will eventually end up putting together another car to accomplish this because going back and forth is simply not feasible. Put the foams and the TC bodies back on and get that class up and running. I just don't want 1 group badmouthing the other, and I won't tolerate it from either side...


Miller High Life said:


> Rubber MAY be cheaper, tire wise, but since some of the best drivers say they will go through about 10 sets in a season...(etc.)


 Ken, 
I think you are doing exactly what you should. Running 12th and GT will give you the experience you desire. The 12th will give you the foam tire feel and teach you to deal with the effect of tire wear on roll out and ride height. While GT will show you the level of preparation needed to compete in a competitive class. If you want to try foam TC in the future (near or far), then you already have a good car to do it in with the JRX-S. I wouldn't worry about a thing if I were you. 

I have two sets of tires, one from the start of the season, one I purchased at the beginning of the summer. I don't think tires are going to magically make anyone as fast as Mergy/Womack/Old Zimm/Sethro... 

Foams are going to be expensive, but the other thing we haven't discussed is the fact that TCs on foams carry MUCH more corner speed. This added speed at the point where you are supposed to be closest to the board will also make for more parts breakage. To me, GT is more like dirt racing, where you are slowing way down for the corners and in an impact not only is the car going slower, but the tires also give up more traction, in effect saving the car from more parts breakage than a similar foam clad TC... 

There are reasons we decided to run rubber tires, but that has nothing to do with what you guys want to do, nor does it delegitimize your desire...

...also, I'm on the Super PC side of that debate...

12th points night tomorrow night, hoping to run my new L4 in stock... wings and beer!! See you in 22 hours brothers!
-Sean


----------



## sheath

Don't forget the 5th annual New Year's Day Race

1/12 Scale Stock

19 turn Rubber tire touring (Speed GT) Novak 4300 brushless or 19 turn brushed motors allowed

Touring Stock foam tire

Something for everyone!

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/NewYears2007.pdf


----------



## Brad Mergy

Miller Time - I believe you are referring to me about the 10 sets of tires a season? When I said that I should have clarified that my definition of a season is a full carpet season not a points series! I believe I am on my third new set of tires and two sets are still in real good shape. Doing the math I think 6 sets will probably more accurate than 10 but it's too late to do the math we will see! I also run the dump truck other than just Speed GT series nights so it all depends on how much I run it. The stupid thing is just too fun to drive and by all rights real cheap with my econo batteries that don't care how many runs I put on them and the brushless motor. It is hard to beat runtime vs. $$$.

In the end we are racing and with all forms of racing you can spend as much money as you want and if you want to compete at a club level it is much cheaper and easier than at the national level. At the national level they only use their rubber tires THREE times or less then they are practice or club racing tires.

This weeks tip - if you notice a big drop off in your tires performance with less than 20 runs you are either driving way too aggressive or your car is not setup very well and you are just chewing them up. Check your tires after the race and if they feel hot you are sliding them way too much! My tires are barely warm when I take the car off of the track and I even catch myself sliding around too much and scrubing alot of speed and tires


----------



## Brad Mergy

Well rereading that I think maybe I shouldn't have told my English Professor that he was a stupid Fu(#. Maybe he was right I can't write for crap, I think I wasted too many days at the track practicing and burning up tires instead of studying? 

Na, what did that F _ _ _ know about roll centers and droop?


----------



## Miller Time

Brad Mergy said:


> Miller Time - I believe you are referring to me about the 10 sets of tires a season? ....
> This weeks tip - if you notice a big drop off in your tires performance with less than 20 runs you are either driving way too aggressive or your car is not setup very well and you are just chewing them up. Check your tires after the race and if they feel hot you are sliding them way too much! My tires are barely warm when I take the car off of the track and I even catch myself sliding around too much and scrubing alot of speed and tires


All valid points, post was more aimed at ALL those little things that go into Rubber tires, and while I know Foam is also tedious I think from the Newbies stand point it my be Easier to get closer. And up till last week my race tires were the ones from last years Enduro run and I was using them Sunday and Tuesday. See you qualifiy 2 laps better with my car a few sunday's ago has really helped me as much as all the Tech help you guys have given out.

Thanks to all and either way I'm having fun and not leaving, :wave: somebody has to dethrown Sean in 1/12 stock!! :dude: 
Ken


----------



## fergie

You guys are making more out of this than it needs to be. I agree with Sean, this is just an expression of opinions which is what these forums are for. No one needs to take anything offensively. Yes even I don't want it to be a battle of rubber verse foam. But I do feel that the newbies need to know that rubber tire could become almost (not quite) as expensive as foam. As Brad said any racing you can spend as much as you want. Alot of you have tried to talk me and Lee into GT. I'm telling you right now you don't want us to. It will then become expensive for everyone as we are different in the sense that we would be replacing tires quite often because we know it is faster. Then Brad would be, then Phil, then Karl, Sean and so on. But Fort Wayne needs a foam tc class if weekend racing is ever going to grow. People we know have come down to race here only to find out they have no one to race with. They won't be back. Rubber tire might be big around the world but foam is bigger in the U.S. Just as nascar is big here but formula one is bigger elsewhere. I admire Oldfield and Barron for wanting, as John put it, "have the response match the car!!" It could not have been said better!!

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Guest

When I got back into touring last year. I was thinking it was going to be foam tires. Even bought 2 sets of foams. Then before the season started. I came to find out about speed gt. I was pleasantly suprised about the spec tires, Gt bodies, 19 turn motors. I thought to myself cool. No tires to true, chunk, or what compounds to try. Everyone is on an even playing field.
I ran stock touring foam at the CRL race held here early this year. Changed the whole setup on my JRXS. Thought I might as well use those foams. I trued my tires down, but they still chunked a little. Guess I should have stayed off the boards. LOL It was a fun experiance.
I think the Speed GT thing is great. If out of towners want to come run foam great. Isn't that what Sun. is for? If some showed up Tues nights great.
If running rubber is getting frustrating for some...3 cars make a class. The chances of getting in the A main will be greater. LOL
Go for it guys.


----------



## sportpak

Maybe we should have a dance off and get it over with so we can get back to racing. This bench racing is getting old.

Ben


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> Maybe we should have a dance off and get it over with so we can get back to racing. This bench racing is getting old.
> 
> Ben


 
You don't want a dance off.....I dance like a slinky!:jest: 

see ya'll tonite


----------



## wallyworld

We have a New Years Day thread if anyone wants to discuss that topic. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=166074 Sorry, there is no dance scheduled after the race.


----------



## sheath

When I was little, I went down some stairs like a slinky!


----------



## sportpak

I could tell you a slinky story, but it would probably get this whole thread kicked off the internet. LOL!

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Look out Losi....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=140183


----------



## kropy

That's old news


----------



## sportpak

How'd it go last night? It's the first Tuesday I've missed since I don't know when. Tell me someone de-throwned Sean in 12 stock.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Check out the results, Sean got dethrowned by Scott. Seems he got all the little details worked out.


----------



## airborn

last nights GT main was harsh.. The 12th scale guys had a very good main , Close racing.

I saw first hand how every one has stepped up their race game, except me I on the other hand have stepped down.  

seth


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> last nights GT main was harsh.. The 12th scale guys had a very good main , Close racing.
> 
> I saw first hand how every one has stepped up their race game, except me I on the other hand have stepped down.
> 
> seth


What about your turn-marshalling?  I thought you weren't supposed to break the cars!


----------



## sportpak

I'll get my TC torn down tonight and be back Tuesday with practically a new car. Hope it doesn't have much squirrel in it, I'm sure I'm a marked man, I gotta be fast out of the gate. It sucks I missed Seths return to GT. You better be buckled up next week. It's gonna surprise you how fast the entire feild is getting. B mains are starting to look close to last years A mains. I saw Puff go 4-5 laps last night in practice and not hit anything. He'll be a player by the end of the season.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I saw Puff go 4-5 laps last night in practice and not hit anything. He'll be a player by the end of the season.
> 
> Ben


 Yeah, I'm real proud of my team-mate. Sixth in the A-main. For being only 13 years old he is really one determined young man.


----------



## airborn

Miller Time said:


> What about your turn-marshalling?  I thought you weren't supposed to break the cars!


Just for the record that car was broke before I got there, I think?

seth


----------



## sportpak

I think Seth got a little too excited to be back. SETH SMASH!!!!

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> How'd it go last night? It's the first Tuesday I've missed since I don't know when. Tell me someone de-throwned Sean in 12 stock.
> 
> Ben


If you'd show up on Sunday's you'd realize I was only sitting on the porcelain throne on Tuesday nights...



millertime said:


> Check out the results, Sean got dethrowned by Scott. Seems he got all the little details worked out.


 Nothing dethroned me but my L4. Last night was nothing but a case of the new car blues and actually John was faster than both of us. 

We'll see who's where in two weeks. You think you've got enough for me Scott?:devil:

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

About got my Gen. X ready to go.


----------



## wallyworld

Tracy What kind of rubber tires work well for 12th and does the shop have any in stock.


----------



## Miller Time

I think Austin was trying out some new tires on his car at the track Tuesday night! They might work on your 1/12th scale.


----------



## wallyworld

Miller Time said:


> I think Austin was trying out some new tires on his car at the track Tuesday night! They might work on your 1/12th scale.


 LOL!That's a good one Ken. Actually the drifter car looked pretty neat out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

wallyworld said:


> Tracy What kind of rubber tires work well for 12th and does the shop have any in stock.


 Just messin around Chris, I had a great time racing with you tuesday especially in that first qualifier.


----------



## Miller Time

I agree, Neat to watch, and with so little bite even I might have a hard time running it hard into the wall!!!!


----------



## sheath

Hustler said:


> Nothing dethroned me but my L4. Last night was nothing but a case of the new car blues and actually John was faster than both of us.
> 
> We'll see who's where in two weeks. You think you've got enough for me Scott?:devil:
> 
> -Sean


Shane couldn't answer the call for the main, Sean get's his body folded up on his car and John pops a tie rod and drops out. With friends like that helping me to the front, I had to go out and win it. I'll have to squeeze a little more out of the car to keep up with you three, once you stay in the race.


----------



## hacker3

wallyworld said:


> Tracey What kind of rubber tires work well for 12th and does the shop have any in stock.


well first let me say, I knew someone would ask this. I got just the rubber tire your looking for......


----------



## sportpak

I got yer rubber tire right here ya ninny....


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> hacker3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well first let me say, I knew someone would ask this. I got just the rubber tire your looking for......
> 
> 
> 
> I got yer rubber tire right here ya *ninny*....
Click to expand...

ROFLMFAO!!!!:jest: Now Tracey, THERE'S your new screen name !! Ninny McFogelson!!

-Sean


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!!:jest: Now Tracey, THERE'S your new screen name !! Ninny McFogelson!!
> 
> -Sean


Ninny 'Slim' Mcfogelson :dude:


----------



## hacker3

will the real Ninny McSilm please stand up!

Now it has been pointed out to me, maybe Mr.Wallyworld could have been asking about "Compounds" for foam 12th scale if so sorry for the trouble N.O.T.


----------



## smoothie

Any interest in Micro-T racing on-road????


----------



## sportpak

It would be neat to see. I've never seen anybody run one.


----------



## david18t

smoothie said:


> Any interest in Micro-T racing on-road????


bet it wouldnt get sub 25 second laps on a normal sized track lol


----------



## sportpak

TC is back together. If it runs half as good as it looks, it's gonna be a real hum-dinger of a B main. Even on old tires.  

Ben


----------



## ashxxxnt

anyone have a smart tray they want to get rid of for a good price


----------



## smoothie

anyone racing the micro t or the new scalpel (1/18 pan car)? Any interest??


----------



## sportpak

How'd it go yesterday guys? I wanted to make it out, but couldn't get out of my pjs. I'm locked and loaded for tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> How'd it go yesterday guys? I wanted to make it out, but couldn't get out of my pjs. I'm locked and loaded for tomorrow.
> 
> Ben


Brad and Ron put on quite a show in 12th...

-Sean


----------



## I break things

I will be there tomorrow night for speed gt
-Pat


----------



## sportpak

I break things said:


> I will be there tomorrow night for speed gt
> -Pat


Where in the hell have you been?


----------



## mCOOKd

sportpak said:


> Where in the hell have you been?


 He's been hiding out with me!........dancing


----------



## sportpak

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak: 

I knew it!!


----------



## Brad Mergy

mCOOKd said:


> He's been hiding out with me!........dancing


 Dude where have you been?


----------



## Hustler

Metro-Mike the river dancing queen said:


> He's been hiding out with me!........dancing


That figures! M.I.A. Mike, come race with us. Put down the little boy and pick up the little car...

Good to see that you're going to be back too Pat!

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

sportpak said:


> How'd it go yesterday guys? I wanted to make it out, but couldn't get out of my pjs. I'm locked and loaded for tomorrow.
> 
> Ben


 We had a good time! 

The Speed GT main was a lot of fun. Carl is getting his Special Limited Edition Blue Ranger 415XYZ up to speed. 

Oh yeah I hit Carl again for the lead, well it was more of a rub from my point of view  Tuesday is going to be very interesting!

12th Scale - New Years race is going to be one heck of a show I can't wait!


----------



## wallyworld

Yeah, I think tuesday's going to be a big night for sure.


----------



## sportpak

Yeah baby, can't wait to get this thing on.  

Ben


----------



## david18t

you guys need to get as passionate about DIRT as you do the rug the world would be a better place! lol obtw have a Safe and Merry Christmas


----------



## ashxxxnt

david's got the right idea


----------



## squeeker138

:drunk: dirt, Why? On carpet you veh. is easier to clean, and maintain. Setup is more critical imo on carpet but the racing is tighter.


----------



## david18t

no jumps no mogals ...no sessions of mr bushnell jumping his stock b4 over the fence.. the fresh air vs the smell of pine traction compound..... besides that i miss running with dale .... was some good racing last summer


----------



## C. Oldfield

squeeker138 said:


> :drunk: dirt, Why? On carpet you veh. is easier to clean, and maintain. Setup is more critical imo on carpet but the racing is tighter.


Your car might be cleaner but the racing is not. :devil:


----------



## david18t

C. Oldfield said:


> Your car might be cleaner but the racing is not. :devil:


o0o0o oldfeild sneeks a shot in there... :dude:


----------



## squeeker138

It is when you and the people arround you know how to drive


----------



## david18t

arent you an oval guy?


----------



## squeeker138

lol, yep where we know how to drive!!


----------



## Guest

Had a good time tonight guys. Finally made the A. Where was everybody? LOL
BTW I just won a used 12th off ebay! So I'll be trying not to slam walls every Tues. :thumbsup: 

David


----------



## wallyworld

Congratulations to tuesday nights winners: Karl Womack A-Main, Ken Miller B-Main and Pat Hakes C-Main. :thumbsup: After our rough and tumble B-Main was over the A-Main racers showed everybody how to run a clean and very fast touring car race that was exciting to watch. Way to go guys!


----------



## Miller Time

Great Night, I two made the A, first time in T/C points night, great racing David. Had a great B-main run to bump up, Thanks to Ben and Dale for acting as Spotters and talking me through it, and no Phillip you wern't gaining i was just taking it easy trying to bring it home. Not to step on Matt's toes but a quick tally of the points figuring in 2 drops each looks like:

Driver	Pts
Brad Mergy	200
Karl Womack	194
Phil Zimmerman	182
Matt Reinoehl	179
John Kissel	170
Shane Snider	167
Phillip Zimmerman	151
David Perez	151
Ben Freiburger	150
Eric Reinoehl	148
Dale Monroe	147
Sean Bushnell	144
Ken Miller 137
Scott Heath	137
John Barron	136
Josh Tindall	136
Dennis Anderson	124
Nathan Bauer	116
Jeff Behrman	108
Allen Puff 104
Matt Elsea	104
Austin Barron	98
Nathan Engquist	97
Jonathon Barron	88
Chris Oldfield	80
Mike Cook	59
Mark Maroney	55
Seth Barrand 40
Jason Pfeiffer	27
David Lengacher	25
Ashley Sides	22


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks Ken. Dang, after dogging Tindle the last 5 laps in the B race I couldn't quite pull it off and he beat me out of 3rd place by just .3 seconds.


----------



## Brad Mergy

C. Oldfield said:


> Your car might be cleaner but the racing is not. :devil:


 That is funny! Heck in Off road monster truck they take out EVERYTHING including Marshels! I'm suprised the driver's stand is still standing :jest:


----------



## Brad Mergy

Oh yeah a SPECIAL thanks goes out to the tech inspectors that DQed my car for ride height  ^*&^*#$^ing bumper! I hope it doesn't get too cold sleeping in the freezing garage tonight


----------



## Guest

Brad Mergy said:


> Oh yeah a SPECIAL thanks goes out to the tech inspectors that DQed my car for ride height.


Samething happened to me after my 1st heat run.  Damn bumper. Rules are rules.


----------



## david18t

Brad Mergy said:


> That is funny! Heck in Off road monster truck they take out EVERYTHING including Marshels! I'm suprised the driver's stand is still standing :jest:


last time i raced on tuesday night i was wondering if the driver stand was gonna make it... lol


----------



## sportpak

C. Oldfield said:


> Your car might be cleaner but the racing is not. :devil:


If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch.  

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hey Tracey, I'm coming in Friday for parts and I need you to send my reciever in to have it updated. It made me look like a ninny last night.


Ben


----------



## sheath

Matt, if you still have the Speed GT points on a webpage, let me know the address so I can update my link on the Summit Raceway results page. The one I have is not correct.
Also, on the subject of results, I have corrected the series standings for 1/12 scale stock on the results page of the Summit Raceway website. Somehow Nathan Bauer's 2nd place points for the first points night got omitted. The correction has been made, and the points should now be up-to-date and correct.


----------



## airborn

WOW!

Well I made my first points race this year.... You guys have come a very long way, the level of racing is outstanding! when there is only a few seconds between qual times in the A & B mains it makes for great racing, it comes down to mistakes and traffic. I was looking at my vett after the night was over and wondered how I even compeated with you guys. I will keep trying and working at it. 

seth


----------



## sportpak

Dig deep man. You still got it. It just needs polished.

I wish I could have ran with Ken in the B. I think I had enough to make it interesting. Good run Ken. Things like last night make me want to work harder.

Ben


----------



## Brad Mergy

dasupacat said:


> Samething happened to me after my 1st heat run.  Damn bumper. Rules are rules.


 Yeah, the Reinoehl's don’t mess around when it comes to teching and Little Debbie snackes :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Brad Mergy said:


> Yeah, the Reinoehl's don’t mess around when it comes to teching and Little Debbie snakes :thumbsup:


Confoucious say: 
Too many Little Debbies will drop the ride height


----------



## airborn

Mmmm..... Little Debbie'ssssssssss


----------



## fergie

I knew a little Debbie once. She wasn't so little, though. I think she ate too many snakes. Or is that snacks. Anyway she could definately lower your ride height!!! :freak:


----------



## Guest

Guys help me out. Whst compund foams do I need for 12th? This car will come with a set of purp/greys. Will these work ok?


----------



## Brad Mergy

Snacks LOL


1/12 - Purple and Whites always work, you might be able to use Greys on the back but you will want to put a soft rear spring on to help with traction.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Hey Tracey, I'm coming in Friday for parts and I need you to send my reciever in to have it updated. It made me look like a ninny last night.
> 
> 
> Ben


Ben. I have a spektrum receiver already upgraded you can borrow.


----------



## Guest

Brad Mergy said:


> Snacks LOL
> 
> 
> 1/12 - Purple and Whites always work, you might be able to use Greys on the back but you will want to put a soft rear spring on to help with traction.


Thanx Brad


----------



## Miller Time

wallyworld said:


> Ben. I have a spektrum receiver already upgraded you can borrow.


Hey Dale thanx for not suggesting that to him *B-4* the main last night.

Ken


----------



## sportpak

Trust me Dale, Ken thanks you. :devil: 

I have a upgraded one in my 1/12th scale. I'll just flip back and forth. Only racing once a week keeps it easy. Thanks though.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Miller Time said:


> Hey Dale thanx for not suggesting that to him *B-4* the main last night.
> 
> Ken


 Thanks Ken, but the way you were racing tues. night you were not going to be denied that win. I know you have been working on your equipment and driving and it looks like it's really paying off for you. Way to go Dude.


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> Thanks Ken, but the way you were racing tues. night you were not going to be denied that win....


....believe it Ken....  

Ben


----------



## fergie

Brad, nice try. I noticed you edited your post to correct the spelling of snacks. However you still left an extra e. You went from snakes to snackes.
lol


----------



## airborn

I hate snakes on RC cars. That said by me is dumb, but imagin if Sam L Jackson said it!


----------



## sheath

Merry Christmas! Here's my present to all of you... the January race calendar is posted on the website. Check out the New Year's Day race on the 1st and the Speed GT Enduro on Tuesday the 16 to wrap up the first Speed GT points series. Also note that there will be no Sunday road racing on January 28th. The Indiana stop on the Brushless Oval Tour of the BRL - Brushless Racing League, is in town Saturday and Sunday the 27th and 27th. 

January Race Calendar

New Year's Day Race Flyer


----------



## Guest

Anybody headed to the Stateline or CRL race on the 13th?


----------



## redbaron

sportpak said:


> If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch.
> 
> Ben


I'll stay on the porch.....those darn dawgs keep chewing on my car!


----------



## Brad Mergy

redbaron said:


> I'll stay on the porch.....those darn dawgs keep chewing on my car!


 :lol:


----------



## sportpak

Ken, you have a PM..


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> I'll stay on the porch.....those darn dawgs keep chewing on my car!


 Yeah! Why can't guys learn to play nice with these things.


----------



## ashxxxnt

hey any one have a r133f rx for sale cheap lmk thanks


----------



## sportpak

All you bimbos have a Merry Christmas.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Got my used 12th yest. I'll try electronics in it and get it together for Tues. night
Merry Christmas boys.
David


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> All you bimbos have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Ben


 Yeah! ------ Well! ----- Merry Christmas to all you hackers too. Ho-ho-ho-o-o-o-o! :wave:


----------



## Brad Mergy

wallyworld said:


> Yeah! ------ Well! ----- Merry Christmas to all you hackers too. Ho-ho-ho-o-o-o-o! :wave:


 Merry Christmas back at ya


----------



## Miller Time

Merry x-mas to all, and may Saint Nick's bring you what you want for X-mas.


----------



## airborn

dasupacat said:


> Anybody headed to the Stateline or CRL race on the 13th?


I would be going to this race except that it falls on a oval race in New Castle that is part of the hoosier classic between race street & summit.


----------



## redbaron

dasupacat said:


> Anybody headed to the Stateline or CRL race on the 13th?


I plan too


----------



## sportpak

Did anybody get anything good for Xmas? I got a shirt and bunch of houseware crap we're registered for and Linens and Things. My mom got me gift certificate from Nicks. Mom said the man in there was very nice and he recomended she get me foam tires for my TC. She also said he told her I start a lot of trouble on the internet all the time. Thanks Tracey, love ya man...I laughed my ass off.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Did anybody get anything good for Xmas? ... we're registered for and Linens and Things.
> 
> Ben


Dude, your supposed to tell everyone where your registered *B-4* X-mas. 

By the way, hope your 1/12th is tweaked because I got something for ya :dude:


----------



## sportpak

I'm trying the old style front end tonight. If I can get it to track straight you better look out.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'm trying the old style front end tonight. If I can get it to track straight you better look out.
> 
> Ben


Oh $h!+;  That means you'll be able to hit what you'r aiming at!! :drunk:


----------



## Miller Time

Hey Airborn, You going mix it up with the little cars tonight?? Or you afraid


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Oh $h!+;  That means you'll be able to hit what you'r aiming at!! :drunk:


No, that means I may look like that sick gold fish that swims in a curly-q when he's swimming for his life from the other fish. That's what I'm worried about. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## sheath

John, Sean, Shane, Eric, Ken, Dennis, Matt,
Christmas is over now, I got my gift 2 weeks ago. I want all you guys IN the entire main this week.


----------



## david18t

oh no tc racing.....


----------



## Guest

I'll be there tonight with my ebay special.


----------



## sportpak

Had a lot of fun last night. Car felt much better with the old school front end. Some of you had some tough luck, but that makes for an intense following week. Hope I can make a test and tune this week. It was awlful quiet without Team Mercedes there.

Ben


----------



## david18t

yeah no bushwacker.. i mean bushnell makes for too quiet of a time us here amish are boring


----------



## DaWrench

Brad:

Hi,

what aree you guys racing this Saturday??????? I have the day off and want to beat up some boards........ Minni's not racing so I get to!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Brad Mergy

DaWrench said:


> Brad:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> what aree you guys racing this Saturday??????? I have the day off and want to beat up some boards........ Minni's not racing so I get to!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks


 Saturday is Carpet Oval - http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/December2006.pdf

Monday is our BIG New Years roadcoarse race
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/January2007.pdf


----------



## sportpak

Is there anybody going to the test and tune tomorrow night? I'm not sure I can make it, but was just intertested.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Anyone up for a road trip to indy to play in the dirt.


----------



## sportpak

Dirt??? I'm just getting better at this carpet stuff. 
The Bk is locked and loaded.....but I can't...I shouldn't...really sounds fun...

Ben


----------



## ashxxxnt

im up for it i went once so far this year i got some new 42 wc now so im ready.


----------



## sportpak

Let's all wish Seth and Brad a happy birthday. Seth said that they're both a crusty 33 today. Born on the same day, in the same hospital. Small world I guess. Happy birthday guys.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Let's all wish Seth and Brad a happy birthday. Seth said that they're both a crusty 33 today. Born on the same day, in the same hospital. Small world I guess. Happy birthday guys.
> 
> Ben


Do ya think maybe there Twins :thumbsup: they look a little alike :tongue:


----------



## sportpak

They might be twins. One got the brawn, the other got half a brain, and they're both ugly. :hat: And both of them are faster then me.
Ben


----------



## redbaron

They were both born in the "Hacker Wing" of the hospital! haha!


----------



## bear_ice

*new years day race*

whats the entry fee for that race i have raced with you guys once and would love to run this race just wondering how much and what classes


----------



## airborn

check it out http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/NewYears2007.pdf


----------



## sportpak

http://home.comcast.net/%7Escottaheath/pdf/January2007.pdf

I'm not clearly sure on what classes will run. Count on 1/12 stock and tourng car GT(rubber tire/19T) and maybe stock foam (3 make a class). Help me out guys.
BEn


----------



## Miller Time

My son wants to run 1/12 novice if any one else shows up.


----------



## cookie

19T Foam no Brushless


----------



## kgwomack

sportpak said:


> Let's all wish Seth and Brad a happy birthday. Seth said that they're both a crusty 33 today. Born on the same day, in the same hospital. Small world I guess. Happy birthday guys.
> 
> Ben


Thats funny, Maybe they are twin brothers, or maybe they were switched at birth, or maybe,,,,,,,

Karl

Happy Birthday Seth and Brad.


----------



## sportpak

..maybe Dale is their father. :freak: 

I think Sean was going to do the spanking..

Ben


----------



## bear_ice

i tried that link it won't work so will u just tell me how much it cost i have 2 guys who want to run stock touring cars with rubbers


----------



## sportpak

It's $20 for your first entry, $15 for your second if you wish to run more than one class. 50% of entry fees are guaranteed pay back. Make checks payable to Dale "the snail" Monroe. I imagine the place will open at 9am, racing at noon. Get there early to get a good pit. I would try running 19t, that will have a larger turnout I would guess. Have a blast man, it should be packed.


Ben


----------



## Z.Hallett

Miller Time said:


> My son wants to run 1/12 novice if any one else shows up.


im showin for 12th stock. anyone else?

-Zac


----------



## sportpak

I wish I were racing...


----------



## sportpak

Anybody need a Novak N power supply or Novak Millenium charger for real resonable price? PM me if you interested.

TA is back in action and gonna whack someone up side the head tomorrow punks :devil: 

Ben


----------



## david18t

it programs cyclones?


----------



## Guest

Where was everybody yest? Hungover? LOL


----------



## smoothie

How are the turnouts for Tuesday nights been? What do you think about possibly setting up a mini/micro track in the back of the building. I have a small track set up in my garage with an indoor/outdoor carpet and 1/2 pvc. Works great, I am just lonely!!! Whatcha think??


----------



## airborn

Last night was fun!! Very close racing. I had a ball and I didnt even have to win, I had fun finding about 4 10ths a lap faster out of my car from monday. Yeah I was hitting the 9.7's like the bid dog's Brad & Karl........ What happend to shane? He said that he would be there?

seth


----------



## sportpak

Last night was fun. Didn't feel like I had any speed. With all these dudes not showing up lately, I wonder if I could get a real race car for a fair price?  

Ben


----------



## airborn

hey guys dont forget the enduro race is in two weeks, get um ready!!!!!!


----------



## sportpak

Seth, you have a PM....


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> I wonder if I could get a real race car for a fair price?
> 
> Ben


What is the Tamiya revolution over?


----------



## ashxxxnt

hey people how hard are 12 scales to drive i can get a good deal on one but i dont know that i could even drive the thing.


----------



## sportpak

At least I have a race car, Mr"I run my rubber tires in the dirt because I'm a baaabbeee".  

I've been playing the field looking for deals. I can't help that the "darkside" is getting cheap and easy to get into. You know, how we like our women.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

ashxxxnt said:


> hey people how hard are 12 scales to drive i can get a good deal on one but i dont know that i could even drive the thing.


Traction is sick. A little twaeking and it's a friggin blast. I'm not at all an authority, but it's been surprisingly simple and fun.

Ben


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> Traction is sick.


with foam tires


> A little twaeking and it's a friggin blast.


with foam tires


> I'm not at all an authority, but it's been surprisingly simple and fun.
> 
> Ben


thank you could have said it better myself..... :wave:ninni


----------



## sportpak

The deal has been done...I feel so ashamed..and dirty. I like my crow fried.

Ben


----------



## fergie

Hey Ninni, It's January now. You said you would start running your 1/12th scale this month.


----------



## sportpak

I am on Tuesdays. Sundays are a pain right now. I'm working 60 hrs a week and 3 weeks away from my own wedding. 

Ben


----------



## airborn

ben you need to clear your PM's


----------



## sportpak

I cleaned it out. They pile up.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I am on Tuesdays. Sundays are a pain right now. I'm working 60 hrs a week and 3 weeks away from my own wedding.
> 
> Ben


 Dude! I think Ron was talking about our friendly neighborhood hobbyshop guy at the raceway. Hopefully I'll have my 1/12 going soon. I plan on running brushless so I'm going to be trying a couple of ideas and see how they work out.


----------



## Miller Time

I'm going to try 1/12 brushless (13.5) again Sunday.


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> Dude! I think Ron was talking about our friendly neighborhood hobbyshop guy at the raceway. Hopefully I'll have my 1/12 going soon. I plan on running brushless so I'm going to be trying a couple of ideas and see how they work out.


Oohhh....he was talking about THAT ninni. My fault.  

Ben


----------



## hacker3

Sorry sport: yes, he was talking to me. I got a body so I think I will be ready in a week or two, we'll see. do we have a 12th class for beginners  

all I need is Batteries, Motor, Tires and some driving skills. Oh! and Karl has my front wheel bearings. seems like a lot.... :freak:


----------



## sportpak

You sound no more prepared then the half of us anyways. Bring it on out.
Ben


----------



## Miller Time

hacker3 said:


> Sorry sport: yes, he was talking to me. I got a body so I think I will be ready in a week or two, we'll see. *do we have a 12th class for beginners *
> 
> all I need is Batteries, Motor, Tires and some driving skills. Oh! and Karl has my front wheel bearings. seems like a lot.... :freak:


1/12 BEGINNERS = SUNDAY'S NOVICE 
BUT BE CAREFUL LEAH'S PRETTY TOUGH AND SHE WON'T TAKE IT EASY ON YOU JUST CUZ YOU A GUY!


----------



## sportpak

Leah will knock the livin be-jesus out of you. She races hard. If she sticks with it she's gonna be a terror.

Ben


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> Your still more prepared then the half of us anyways.
> Ben


ha ha ha 

and I'll take my chances with Leah. I have seen most of you guys drive them GT cars J/k 

see ya sunday


----------



## sportpak

hacker3 said:


> and I'll take my chances with Leah. I have seen most of you guys drive them GT cars J/k......


TC racing has been a little rough lately. We need to chill it out a bit and just run our own race. How'd Sunday go?

Ben


----------



## hacker3

Sunday was a bust just enough to call it test and tune, but I think the those that came had fun... 

I got some bat-trays today, so it's time to bring it to the track and see what falls off the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

All right y'all-where is everyone at:
New Years day race, one of the biggest in the immediate area..running the same layout for 2 weeks in a row provided awesome traction and great racing...and the local turn-out was weak, 
And where is everyone who wanted to run on Sunday's?


----------



## kgwomack

Sorry guys had to work. It's rare for me to have to work Sundays, but s*&t happens.
Tracy, did you order bearings for the 1/12th scale. I need to give you yours back. Thanx for letting me borrow them forthe new years day race. See you all on Tuesday.

Karl


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat you have a PM...

I'd love to run Sundays, but I said at the start that their a beech for me right now.

Has anyone heard from Sean? I know he bought a house.

Ben


----------



## onefastdude

Are you guys still racing oval? Is there going to be any warm up racing before your BRL?


----------



## sheath

Oval every Saturday at 5 PM. No specific warm-up race before the BRL race on the 27th.
Friday 19th is Oval test-n-tune noon til 9 PM. Open practice all day.
Friday 26th track open 2 hours only for oval practice 8 PM til 10 PM per BRL rules.


----------



## Guest

Pm's answered.
David


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Has anyone heard from Sean? I know he bought a house.
> 
> Ben


Have no fear, I am still about. I am almost ready to resume the fight. The house is bought, just not paid for . We've moved, just not completely. I've found the RC stuff, but I haven't unpacked it. I did it, but I didn't inhale... get my drift? BTW how is the drift thing going?

I hopefully will be back next week, isn't that the enduro?

I miss you guys almost as much as I miss those wings and beer!


-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Good running dudes. The ENDURO is gonna be awesome next week. Hope to see some of you up at State Line this Saturday. Let's represent Summit and Fort Wayne.

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Have no fear, I am still about. I am almost ready to resume the fight. The house is bought, just not paid for . We've moved, just not completely. I've found the RC stuff, but I haven't unpacked it. I did it, but I didn't inhale... get my drift? BTW how is the drift thing going?
> 
> I hopefully will be back next week, isn't that the enduro?
> 
> I miss you guys almost as much as I miss those wings and beer!
> 
> 
> -Sean


You are aware that an absence of more than 4 or more consecutive weeks  results in automatic downgrade to novice class till you can prove you still got what it takes. :wave:


----------



## airborn

ahh no worries Sean every thing is as normal Brad is still beating every one buy one or more laps, Karl will do any thing to win even wreck guys on the first turn of the main, Phill is this crazy type of fast that no one can make any sence out of, and ohh yeah I have returned to tues night races for now.

seth


----------



## sportpak

Moving is such a pain Sean. Hope your getting settled in. It's awlful quiet without you around. I don't think people actually miss you yet. For the most part nothing has changed. Brad's still the "I'm a people person :thumbsup: " poster child. I've made some MAJOR adjustments. You won't be happy...

Get a battery on and let's go race dude. Bring it. That goes for all the dirt-racers out there too. You know who you are..  
Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

Dave, are you going to run the ENDURO?
Let me know if you need another driver...I'll waste some of the clock bouncing off the boards.
MikE


----------



## kgwomack

Now see Seth you had to bring that up. Geeezz.

Now, as I said before,,,,,, when Dale says "less than 5", that means get ready. Then when you hear this beeping sound, you pull that little tiny trigger on your radio. Not to be confused with your other little trigger. Please see picture for clarity. That will make your car go, that is if you charged your batteries and soldered your battery in and if you turned your radio on. Now, if for any reason you fail to do these things you might get a little help from people behind you. Now, I know that I should try really hard not to hit you BUT, I tried to dodge right, let off, but it was too late. 

Your buddy.
Karl

P.S. I did buy your Zimma, (he drinks Zimmas, hee hee ) and wings at the bar afterward to ease your pain.

P.S.S. You know I ain't mad at ya, just havin fun with ya.


----------



## Guest

I wasn't planning on it. I don't have anyone other members on Team Mazdaspeed..I did see another black Rx7 on the track that I've been wanting to recuit..anybody know him?


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> I wasn't planning on it. I don't have anyone other members on Team Mazdaspeed..I did see another black Rx7 on the track that I've been wanting to recuit..anybody know him?


Man you way to fun to race with to have you sit this one out :wave: Show up... they will be a few teams missing a driver who could use you.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> It's awlful quiet without you around. I don't think people actually miss you yet.
> Ben


 I feel if anyone there actually missed me then they have more problems than just being adults who race toy cars... :thumbsup:



MillerTime said:


> ...till you can prove you still got what it takes.


 This isn't going to turn into another, "Turn your head and cough..." moment is it? 

-Sean


----------



## ashxxxnt

any one got any good shape cs27 that they want to get rid of i got a tc3. and i sort of want to race it. since im not getting to indy like i want to.


----------



## airborn

this is true... For any drivers that do not have a team show up and we will make a team or you can be picked for teams that do not have three drivers.

Just show up guys, this race is one of the coolest and most fun type of racing I have ever done. (even if Karl thought of it  ) None stop action for 500 laps, you cant beat it. I almost just want to watch this thing instead of race it.

seth


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> I wasn't planning on it. I don't have anyone other members on Team Mazdaspeed..I did see another black Rx7 on the track that I've been wanting to recuit..anybody know him?


Enduro is a blast dude. Seriously consider showing up. Your missing out if you don't.
Ben


----------



## Miller Time

ashxxxnt said:


> any one got any good shape cs27 that they want to get rid of i got a tc3. and i sort of want to race it. since im not getting to indy like i want to.


I'll have a couple of extra sets at the track Sunday


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> ..... None stop action for 500 laps, you cant beat it. I almost just want to watch this thing instead of race it.
> 
> seth


Awesome idea :thumbsup: ...anyone got a video camera we could set-up to record the whole thing...digital would be great then we could put a link on the web...I'd even pay for a copy :freak:


----------



## mCOOKd

David
Come out and we'll pick up another Japanese car to make a three man BONZAI team. Bodies don't have to be the same, I think were just going to switch transponders to keep lap tally. Let me know if you CAN'T make it and i'll round up some others.
MikE


----------



## Guest

Mike 
I'll be there.
D


----------



## Miller Time

mCOOKd said:


> David
> Come out and we'll pick up another Japanese car to make a three man BONZAI team. Bodies don't have to be the same, I think were just going to switch transponders to keep lap tally. Let me know if you CAN'T make it and i'll round up some others.
> MikE


Sounds like some American cars might get to Nuke a few more Japs


----------



## wallyworld

Dudes. Team Stang will be there in full force to take on those Nippon cars! Aye-e-e-e-e hah!


----------



## kgwomack

Miller Time said:


> Sounds like some American cars might get to Nuke a few more Japs


Ouch....

Hey my Skyline runs pretty good.

Karl


----------



## J²B

how are all my old friends doing??

Jeff B.


----------



## Miller Time

kgwomack said:


> Ouch....
> 
> Hey my Skyline runs pretty good.
> 
> Karl


Now that you mention it, it was a Skyline that Kamakazed Eric's Saleen


----------



## mCOOKd

Miller Time said:


> Now that you mention it, it was a Skyline that Kamakazed Eric's Saleen




BONZAIIIIII


----------



## sportpak

Dude, my mom is Japanese....


----------



## Miller Time

Does she drive RC. David's looking for a 3rd


----------



## J²B

lol ^^


----------



## Guest

Well looks like I'll be missing the big race tomorrow at Stateline. I wanna apologize to those I told I was gonna be up there. I just don't have much time to myself with a full and part time job and now school. I'm taking the day off to spend with my lady, daughter and catch up on homework. :drunk: 
Represent fellas. :wave: 
I got the XXXs-G+ ready for Tues. battle in the enduro. Hooked up a dual fan setup too. Hope I can keep the motor cool.
How long is the enduro anyway? Whats the rules? 
See ya Tues! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Awwww maaaann. Being a family man is honorable.
Ben


----------



## sportpak

Guys missed a fun day of racing. It was kind of a bashfest, but all was fun. Seth and I finished 1-2 in rubber tire. We're getting the word out that FtW is a force in the rubber tire scene.

Ben


----------



## airborn

yeah, and don and I didnt get enough we went straight to summit and ran oval....

we had a good time at state line. Ben had good runs on his new ride, pretty good shake down run I must say.....

tuesday guys ...........ENDURO ENDURO ENDURO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seth


----------



## J²B

redbaron is on


----------



## mCOOKd

do I understand correctly that the TAMIYA forefather, preacher, pusher, and believer had made the UPGRADE to a Losi? And what you say........only surpassed by your partner, driving the other Losi?? Second place on the first run?????? Congrats,now that you have a race car, you may want to get a racepack.
MikE


----------



## sportpak

I traded it because I had a deal going that was purely sideways. I made an upgrade for zero cost out of pocket. That is a hard deal to pass up make and model aside. Like I said before, I like my crow fried, extra crispy. Let's race.

Ben


----------



## mCOOKd

Agree, its a good ride and you've exceeded the limits of the TA05, it's even a better ride if you got it with no out-of-pocket decision makers. I've got spare parts if you need them! See ya Tues.....Is Maroney going to close the deal with team Zink??
What's your team's rooooooster???
MikE


----------



## sportpak

Me, Seth, and Phil. aka STACKED.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Me, Seth, and .....Phil. aka STACKED.


Should I read that as ... Phil is Stacked???  
Thought you was engaged.


----------



## sportpak

That's why he was selected for the team.


----------



## david18t

mCOOKd said:


> do I understand correctly that the TAMIYA forefather, preacher, pusher, and believer had made the UPGRADE to a Losi? And what you say........only surpassed by your partner, driving the other Losi?? Second place on the first run?????? Congrats,now that you have a race car, you may want to get a racepack.
> MikE


let me get this straight..losi makes race cars now?


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> bandwagon-pak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Seth, and .....Phil. aka STACKED.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I read that as ... Phil is Stacked???
> Thought you was engaged.
Click to expand...

Anything about Phil that was allegedly stacked in the past has VERY obviously sagged...

-Sean


----------



## MK Race

What are the outside dimensions of the track?


----------



## sportpak

Enduro was a blast last night. It was the craziest one yet. It's amazing that 500 laps and the win came down to last 15 laps.

Ben


----------



## sheath

The track is approximately 80 x 36 feet


----------



## kgwomack

I just want to tell my teamates, Shane and Josh, thank you for the awsome effort last night, in the enduro. Even when we were down by as much as 8 laps, we were able to bounce back in the end for the win. We overcame some early bad luck, to get back on the lead lap and take the lead around lap 460. It was awsome to see Shane hold off Phil by just a couple of feet, lap after lap. Josh also had good runs, never broke. Ran really consistant. This was definately the closest enduro ever. Can't wait to do it again.

Karl, :thumbsup: 
Team Nismo :dude:


----------



## kgwomack

sportpak said:


> Me, Seth, and Phil. aka STACKED.


Just not stacked enough, LOL

Karl, Shane, Josh
TEAM NISMO

Just kidding, awsome run guys.


----------



## sportpak

We'll be back...


----------



## MK Race

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Last night was a blast. Sean, Mike, and Mark...great teaming up with you boys. I think we did ok considering we got together at the last minute. See everbody Tues. :wave:


----------



## sheath

I'd like to publicly claim the Enduro Championship for the SJN Motorsports team... we were the highest finishing true A-main, B-main, C-main driver team. We think of it as a 'moral' victory. 
On the serious side, thanks to teammates John Kissel and Nathan Engquist for a great run. I checked the results and lap times with positions, and found that all of our positions were lost on pit stops. None of us lost ANY positions while on the track during our driving. Each of us either gained or held the positon we were in when we returned to the track after each pit stop. I guess we need to work on our pit stops!


----------



## airborn

Ben, Phill,

Team Zink did a great job!!!!! Looking at the laps all three of us spent pretty much the same time on the track, and for a TEAM effert that is very good. Ase for the breaks!!!! I guess thats racing.

seth


----------



## Miller Time

Matt, Eric

Thanks for the invite to Team Rhino. We survied the season and the Enduro thanks to some speedy repairs, we held on to 3rd for the night and took 2nd for the season. We even managed to save Ben from the Darkside lets just hope he don't break an A-arm


----------



## wallyworld

Had a really good time myself. The enduros are always a pretty big challenge with a lot of excitement. Also a big thanks to Pat Hakes for a most excellent job running the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## fergie

Hey Karl, and Phil. Brad and I are running 1/12 stock this sunday. Bring yours out & have some fun. Phil you might not want to since Cory will probably kick your butt!!!
Lee won't be there. He's PW this weekend!!


----------



## Brad Mergy

fergie said:


> Hey Karl, and Phil. Brad and I are running 1/12 stock this sunday. Bring yours out & have some fun. Phil you might not want to since Cory will probably kick your butt!!!
> Lee won't be there. He's PW this weekend!!


 
Wow trash talk to Zimmerman, that's always dangerous! It looks like i'll be building an extra motor and loaning out a couple batteries :thumbsup: 

Hopefully Sean can make it as well he has been pretty fast in 1/12th!


----------



## fergie

Brad, make him build his own motor!! Tracey & Terry might be running also. Terry has my old T-force now & Tracey was running really well up at stateline last week!! Sean, can you make it? I need someone to hold Brad up if Phil don't show. Oh Oh, I trashed Phil again. Sorry Phil. See ya tomorrow!!
Ron


----------



## sportpak

fergie is awlful frisky today.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

How-bout you sportpak you gonna show? With all these fast guys running I need someone I can follow around. 
As for Sean I think he's afraid of the fast 1/12 guys he just likes to pick on us slow Tuesday points guys.


----------



## fergie

sportpak said:


> fergie is awlful frisky today.
> 
> Ben


Ben, some times you have to trash talk just to get guys mad enough to show up! I can see it now. Phil is thinking "I'm gonna go kick both Cory & Ron's butt!" I give up on Sean. I think he is using sundays for his other hobby .... B_ _ R!!!

And don't forget Lee. He's thinking " PW my A_ _ ."

All I want is everyone to come out & race. :dude: 

Ron


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> As for Sean I think he's afraid of the fast 1/12 guys he just likes to pick on us slow Tuesday points guys.


I've been running with "the fast guys" for a lot of years now and have been within a few laps of them for the majority, but I've never been afraid of anyone. If you hadn't noticed, when I was running with them to tune up my Tuesday night ride I was whoopin' your butts by as many laps as I was gettin' whooped. No fear Ken, I'll be there Tuesday night because I can. I won't be there tomorrow, but only because I have to watch the Bears!! I'll be back with the Sunday thing soon...



fergie said:


> I give up on Sean. I think he is using sundays for his other hobby .... B_ _ R!!!


I wish Ron!! I'm still getting the house set up which is taking up most of my time, but this Sunday I have to be done with my work by 3PM...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

this is priceless!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fergie

Oh no, Sean is gonna be looking at me in different way from now on. Sean, I was right. I knew you would be enjoying the B_ _ RS on sunday. BEARS!!


----------



## sportpak

Fergie has a nice back porch. Mmmmm......

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Great showing for a Sunday 11 entries in 1/12 stock and 7 entries in Speed GT. Tracey even showed up to race and as ussual Ron and Brad put on a great show of pinpoint precision. Good to see Sunday's maintaining momentum.


----------



## hacker3

Had a great time Sunday with the racing and the Football good racing with my Bro. Terry looked good after a long break from carpet racing. 

C. Oldfield you got PM

-tracey


----------



## Hustler

Summit 12th scale points night tonight. Wings and beer after...



sportin' a pak said:


> Fergie has a nice back porch. Mmmmm......
> 
> Ben


 ...is that a pez dispenser in your pocket?..

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

It's my "hello kittie" pezzz dispenser..

Ben


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> Summit 12th scale points night tonight. Wings and beer after...
> 
> ...is that a pez dispenser in your pocket?..
> 
> -Sean


Sean, I think it's actually just a pez without the dispenser!!


----------



## Hustler

sport-pez said:


> It's my "hello kittie" pezzz dispenser..
> 
> Ben


 lol!!



fergie said:


> Sean, I think it's actually just a pez without the dispenser!!


Shrinkage no doubt due to the reaction from seeing you in person... You have good people to do the photo touch up work! When they don't... What is that in 3rd place?? Is that "Morning After" Fergie?? It's like jumping into a freezing lake... eewwww! LOL

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Tracey,
Can you order me a pair of CRC white tweak springs? I lost a white side spring from my GenX. Accidently pushed it out with my finger while trying to get my gear mesh back in place AGAIN! This design is pissing me off. Twice tonight. I didn't even hit the boards that hard. Anyways...I got a couple of things I'm gonna try. Like stay off he boards...LOL. If that doesn't work I'm gonna try another car. 
I didn't have these probs. with my CK3.2r.


----------



## B-rad

dasupacat said:


> Tracey,
> Can you order me a pair of CRC white tweak springs? I lost a white side spring from my GenX. Accidently pushed it out with my finger while trying to get my gear mesh back in place AGAIN! This design is pissing me off. Twice tonight. I didn't even hit the boards that hard. Anyways...I got a couple of things I'm gonna try. Like stay off he boards...LOL. If that doesn't work I'm gonna try another car.
> I didn't have these probs. with my CK3.2r.


Are you running washers on your motor screws? Next time you see me at the track bring the car over and I will see what the problem is. 

The only real weak link on the Gen X that I am aware of is the front A-arms and I don't mind a $4 part breaking instead of tearing up the chassis.


----------



## sportpak

Does Brad look like Clark Kent in that picture or what? Just without the greasy hair and broad shoulders, or red and blue tights.

Had fun tonight boys. Tough luck Dave. You have enough speed to really make an impact. I really, REALLY need some practice time. It probably doesn't help that everything I run in 12th is used. My front tires I actually dug out of the trash the other day. Maybe next year I'll step that program up.

I know Sean is going to be hurting in the morning. It got late, fast.

TC next two weeks. Get'em polished up.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

There is no pain here, nor will there be in the morning. Never under-estimate an Irishman's elbow...

Let me pit next to you during the next 12th night Ben and we'll get that car turned around for sure...

David, don't give up on that car, it'll sort out...

Good run tonight guys, sorry again Ken, that was a mean (and unintentional) P-Dub bumper I gave you in the second turn. Thanks for the help Tracey and Karl...

I can't even begin to think about GT yet...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

B-rad said:


> Are you running washers on your motor screws? Next time you see me at the track bring the car over and I will see what the problem is.
> 
> The only real weak link on the Gen X that I am aware of is the front A-arms and I don't mind a $4 part breaking instead of tearing up the chassis.


Yeah. I have a Lunsford Fat boy motor washer on top and a normal on bottom. I can't put a fat boy on bottom because it hits the graphite bottom plate. This happens to me every week. I'm not the best driver and I use a foam bumper. The thing is I don't see any other cars at the track do this after a hit to the board. As far as I know there are 3 GenX at the track. Brad you got crazy skills and Ken just got his and ran great tonight without any hard hits that I saw.


----------



## fergie

Sean, that's my I just buried my father the week before look! What's your excuse? Oh, I remember. BEER!


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> ... As far as I know there are 3 GenX at the track. Brad you got crazy skills and Ken just got his and ran great tonight without any hard hits that I saw.


I did stick it, at least twice over the night, in the wall head-on. With my driving ability I just learned to tighten the snot out of the screws.


----------



## sportpak

Maybe Ken's just learned the true torque limit of a 3mm screw/can. I would check your options with other cars. How long is it going to take now before you gain some confidence back into the car?

Ben


----------



## airborn

I would like to thank Matt for running the Speed GT program for the last year and a half, you and your brother have done a great job. I especialy liked the ending touch of the home made placks from last year. Thank you Matt for creating a very fun and competitive class.

seth


----------



## Guest

Well getting something else has crossed my mind. Everything else on the market has a one piece motor mount.  Maybe I should bring a torque wrench to the track or I should pad the walls on the track or get a super shock absorbing bumper.. lol


----------



## fergie

Sean, you have pm.


----------



## hacker3

3 GenX: lets see Ron, Corey, B-rad, Ken, David, Dale, Bard hmm. I know some times some don't show every week but their are a few guys/gals with that car. Prolly more wanting to get one. I think I have gotten to the point of pulling the threads on the screw and or the can. they got to be tight tight, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Miller Time

hacker3 said:


> 3 GenX: lets see Ron, Corey, B-rad, Ken, David, Dale, Bard hmm. I know some times some don't show every week but their are a few guys/gals with that car. Prolly more wanting to get one. I think I have gotten to the point of pulling the threads on the screw and or the can. they got to be tight tight, I would be happy to help.


All due respect...Ron, Corey, and B-rad just ain't got the same talent for head on style braking techniques  and Dale and Barb haven't run theirs yet. But on the same note, I've moved my motor on the Associated as has Dennis and most others at some point. Ussually when I go to move it back I find the bolts aren't as tight as I thought.


----------



## sportpak

Just put the impact on them and let it hammer a while. Call that good and let's go race.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

dasupacat said:


> Yeah. I have a Lunsford Fat boy motor washer on top and a normal on bottom. I can't put a fat boy on bottom because it hits the graphite bottom plate. This happens to me every week. I'm not the best driver and I use a foam bumper. The thing is I don't see any other cars at the track do this after a hit to the board. As far as I know there are 3 GenX at the track. Brad you got crazy skills and Ken just got his and ran great tonight without any hard hits that I saw.


I have takens some hard hits, the motor has moved once but it wasnt' that tight. 

Maybe try scuffing up the washers and stick a flat edge on the motor plate to make sure everything is flat it is possible that there is a problem with the top plate.


----------



## B-rad

airborn said:


> I would like to thank Matt for running the Speed GT program for the last year and a half, you and your brother have done a great job. I especialy liked the ending touch of the home made placks from last year. Thank you Matt for creating a very fun and competitive class.
> 
> seth


Yep a BIG thanks!


----------



## Guest

Everytime it has moved it has not been able to move back. Seth tried moving my motor back in my 1st heat when I hit a corner. He can tell you it didn't budge. I have scribed the fat boy washer. I think I might scuff some of the anodizing off where the bottom screw goes. 
The top plate is brand new. I bought an extra one thinking the one that came with the car was the problem that lead to this.


----------



## hacker3

Miller Time said:


> All due respect...Ron, Corey, and B-rad just ain't got the same talent for head on style braking techniques  and Dale and Barb haven't run theirs yet. But on the same note, I've moved my motor on the Associated as has Dennis and most others at some point. Ussually when I go to move it back I find the bolts aren't as tight as I thought.



they all started somewhere, sometime. anybody can have a big hit Ron can tell you of a time when this very thing was all that it took to loose a BIG national level event. ask and I am sure they will tell you of a time when it happened to them. moral is tight is not tight unless it's tight. no mater what car you have. all due respest..................


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Sean, you have pm.


 Back at you Ron!!!

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

hacker3 said:


> they all started somewhere, sometime. anybody can have a big hit Ron can tell you of a time when this very thing was all that it took to loose a BIG national level event. ask and I am sure they will tell you of a time when it happened to them. moral is tight is not tight unless it's tight. no mater what car you have. all due respest..................


I think Dave's reference was aimed at the GEN-X specificcally, not what has been driven into the wall in the races of yesteryear. And I agree...tight ain't tight enough if it moves.


----------



## hacker3

Miller Time said:


> I think Dave's reference was aimed at the GEN-X specificcally



Specifically its not the car.....


----------



## B-rad

Any interest in the trophy race at hobby-sports Sunday?

Sunday Trophy race


----------



## fergie

Miller Time said:


> I think Dave's reference was aimed at the GEN-X specificcally, not what has been driven into the wall in the races of yesteryear. And I agree...tight ain't tight enough if it moves.


Aluminum motor mounts are not much different today than "yesteryear" other than the GenX uses the top plate as the top of the screw slot. This has not presented a problem for anyone else. The answer to the problem which has already been mentioned is if it came loose it was not TIGHT enough!!! The only instance to the contrary is if he has developed a groove in the slot on the mount especially if he has run the same pinion & spur for along time. Somestimes if you have a slight groove it will fall into that groove if jarred. That would explain why it felt tight to Seth when he checked it. Even when it slips into the groove it still feels tight. In that case file the screw slot. The instance that Tracey is referring to was a national race in the late 80's that I was leading with a 3/4 lap lead over second place. With only 30 seconds to go I pulled the trigger coming off a turn (not even hitting anything) and there was nothing. I did have steering though. I yelled for the marshall to pull the motor back and he did. I finished fifth only to ride home with my friend Phil Zimmerman who inherited the lead and won because I didn't TIGHTEN the motor screw enough!! I was heart broken. A national title lost because of something so stupid. Phil & Lee still come over to my pitts today and ask me if I need them to tighten my motor.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## sportpak

That's a sad story. The good thing is, you at least lost to a friend, the bad thing, you'll never hear the end of it. It's that stuff that gives people a sick sense of humor and a fine mix of grissle. Hearing stuff like that will help me get over getting bounced out of a B main by Ken a little quicker.

Ben


----------



## hacker3

Dave do not give up on the car. in the end you will get this problem straightened out and then I hope you can feel better about your CRC GenX. as said before we will be glad to help.

-Tracey


----------



## Guest

Tracy. 
Hey you got any white side springs in the store? If not can you order me a pair?
Thanx David


----------



## kgwomack

B-rad said:


> Any interest in the trophy race at hobby-sports Sunday?
> 
> Sunday Trophy race


I might be interested in going. 

Karl


----------



## acyrier

We have a couple guys from our track coming up the 3rd and 4th of Feb. What time do you guys typically start and end on sunday for your road course? Also, how much $ for 1st and 2nd class. And what are the rules for your "speed gt" were running mostly foam stock.



Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Miller Time

That would be Super Bowl Sunday so traffic might be heavy since Coach Dungy moved the game to Ft. Wayne.

Doors open at 9:00, racing at noon, 3 qualifiers run on an 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 hr clock, normally we end about 5-5:30. We run 1/12 stock and Speed GT, Speed GT is 19T rubber tire but for out of towners we let-cha run what you bring, normally foam stock is preety close to 19T rubber.


----------



## acyrier

Sounds good. I'm working on seeing if we can get a couple more guys from our place to travel that weekend, but it'll be tough with the game.

Seeya in week.
Aaron


----------



## fergie

Dave, Tracey told me about the screws you were using. None of us even considered asking you what type you were using. Buttonheads don't work on motors. You cannot torque them enough. To all newbies out there, only use socket head screws on you motors.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Miller Time

I've received reluctant permission from the wife to participate in the Carpet Nationals :thumbsup: , so I'm renewing my ROAR license and sending in my registration. Any one else in the area going that may want to ride together or split a Hotel?


----------



## sportpak

What exactly is "reluctant permission from the wife"? 
Ben


----------



## Miller Time

She don't want me to go (that's reluctant) but with sufficient cash I (reluctantly) promised to forfeit, I am planning to go.


----------



## Guest

fergie said:


> Dave, Tracey told me about the screws you were using. None of us even considered asking you what type you were using. Buttonheads don't work on motors. You cannot torque them enough. To all newbies out there, only use socket head screws on you motors.
> 
> Thanks, Ron


Ron,
I've been using socket heads. After thinking about this... I think it my problem comes down to my...wrench!  I got a dubro wrench with a small handle. I think if I get a quality wrench with a bigger grip I will be able to torque the screw more. 
Thanx for all the input guys.

Ken, 
I actually thought about attending the Nats. But since starting school this semester. My schedule worked out where I have a class Fri. night till' like almost 10pm. So...  

David


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> Ken,
> I actually thought about attending the Nats. But since starting school this semester. My schedule worked out where I have a class Fri. night till' like almost 10pm. So...
> 
> David


I know a couple of Doctors, :freak: I think you have the flu or something that night. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I could have Teresa's "Uncle Vito" go work something out with your teacher too. He's cheap, LMK.

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

Tracey

You have a pm.


----------



## Hustler

C. Oldfield said:


> Tracey
> 
> You are a bum.


Wow!!  That's a little excessive Chirs. Don't ya' think?..

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy you have a PM....

Dang Chris!!! Those fightin' words 'round here!!

Ben


----------



## C. Oldfield

sportpak said:


> Brad Mergy you have a PM....
> 
> Dang Chris!!! Those fightin' words 'round here!!
> 
> Ben


Bring it !!! :dude:


----------



## sportpak

Tuesdays...7 o'clock dude.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Finished the B.R.L. Oval race this weekend. Sonny Brown truely runs a great event. To cover so many states and have some many travelers (farthest was Lincoln Nebraska) and Summit RC was the second largest turnout so far. After running brushless in Speed GT it is easy to see the draw to go brushless. I ran this entire weekend about 8 packs total and got faster each run and never removed the motor. An odd benefit or drawback depending on your point of view is the huge range of gearing for a brushless, it is forgiving, and in that hard to spot need to alter. I ran a roll out from 2.8 down to 2.58 and the variances were minimal. I the end the 5th A-main driver down to the 2nd C-main qualifier covered a spread of 3.5 second, That was close. Another neat thing was the 'Lucky Dog' and double 'B' bump. It worked like this...only the top 5 qualifiers made the 'A' then the first and second 'B' main finishers bumped up then... here is the kicker the last 'A' main spot went to 'luckiest dog' who ran the fastest out of all other mains. This was a last ditch chance to erase a bad string of qualifing luck. The plus here was that a top runner who qualified bad still had reason to hang around an run the main, then there is the added excitement of watching the bubble spot.


----------



## wallyworld

Miller Time said:


> Another neat thing was the 'Lucky Dog' and double 'B' bump. It worked like this...only the top 5 qualifiers made the 'A' then the first and second 'B' main finishers bumped up then... here is the kicker the last 'A' main spot went to 'luckiest dog' who ran the fastest out of all other mains. This was a last ditch chance to erase a bad string of qualifing luck. The plus here was that a top runner who qualified bad still had reason to hang around an run the main, then there is the added excitement of watching the bubble spot.


 Sethro mentioned this could be a good idea for Speed GT night.


----------



## Miller Time

Not a bad Idea. Since we run fewer mains it could still be only the B main winner then the 'Lucky Dog'. Since it is the Fastest it will be Either the the second B main finisher or somebody from the C,D ETC who managed to turn more laps than the B runners. Obviously deserving.


----------



## yokman

hey who you calling "lucky dog"??????i would like to call myself..."top dog" lololol.really the lucky dog saved me butt........love that rule.


----------



## airborn

The lucky dog rule was very exciting to watch unfold. I think it could work for us as well, say top 6 are locked in to the A the winner of B is #7 and then the lucky dog takes the 8th spot. the lucky dog is the one guy apart from the first 7 guys that has the fastes run of the mains. Just like the first time we tried the b-main bump up we just need to try it, and if it seems like it will work and be fun then we will keep it "like the b-main bump" but if its problimatic and sucks, well we will dump it. 

I love the idea and it was very fun at the BRL race so lets try it. :thumbsup: 

seth


----------



## airborn

yes yokeman you where the lucky doggg!!


----------



## yokman

yes i was......thank you seth


----------



## sportpak

Bump the top 2 in the B. I finish second in the B more than anyone I think. Sheeesh...  

If any of you have guys have any jewels, come on out tomorrow night.  Tuesdays haven't been quite what they should the last couple weeks. We're due for a 30+ entry night.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Bump the top 2 in the B. I finish second in the B more than anyone I think. Sheeesh...
> 
> If any of you have guys have any jewels, come on out tomorrow night.  Tuesdays haven't been quite what they should the last couple weeks. We're due for a 30+ entry night.
> 
> Ben


Then all you got to do is pray your a luckier dog than the C main winner


----------



## sportpak

My dog has been pretty lucky lately  .

I like that idea. If someone had bad luck qualifying, then blistered the C with 40 laps, he deserves to run the A. I would rather see that then say, Seth has bad luck, but since he's "defending champ", we'll put him in the B or A. Or he gets POed(Sean :hat: ), and packs it up cause he's in the C. I'm not implying that credentials get abused around there, but if they earn it, give it to them. There's a bunch of guys stuck on the same lap. This makes that even more intersting.

Like we need another reason to drive like fools in the B.

Ben


----------



## ashxxxnt

Who Has A Set Of Cs 27 That They Want To Sell Cheap I Got A Another Tc To Try Out Some More. Tell Me How Much And When You Would Be Around The Track. Thanks


----------



## sportpak

ashxxxnt said:


> Who Has A Set Of Cs 27 That They Want To Sell Cheap I Got A Another Tc To Try Out Some More. Tell Me How Much And When You Would Be Around The Track. Thanks


Show up tomorrow and I'm sure someone would help you out. Haven't you heard all us rubber tire guys buy like, 10 sets a month. It's everybodies secret to going fast. :thumbsup: 

I have some that are complete trash, but I'm sure someone would have some tomorrow for real cheap or maybe free.

ask for "the Ninny"


----------



## C. Oldfield

ashxxxnt said:


> Who Has A Set Of Cs 27 That They Want To Sell Cheap I Got A Another Tc To Try Out Some More. Tell Me How Much And When You Would Be Around The Track. Thanks


I have two good sets for sale for ten dollars . Let me know if you want them and I will drop them off.

Chris


----------



## ashxxxnt

Il Take 1 Set I Could Be Ther Any Day This Week


----------



## Guest

Another contender. No copy cat here. Check it out.

http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi3


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Good run tonight guys, sorry again Ken, that was a mean (and unintentional) P-Dub bumper I gave you in the second turn. Thanks for the help Tracey and Karl...
> 
> -Sean


Sean,
I've given this a lot of thought... :freak: even though I lost all benefit of the pole position  ...I forgive you...I realize and, whole heartedly believe, it was not you...IT WAS THE CAR...it confused you with the normal driver


----------



## C. Oldfield

ashxxxnt said:


> Il Take 1 Set I Could Be Ther Any Day This Week


I plan on stoping in tonight.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> ...it was not you...IT WAS THE CAR...it confused you with the normal driver


Wow! Thanks for the forgiveness Ken, but there is no way that car would confuse me with anything but a tormentor... Sorry I won't be there tonight fellas, gotta get the old house presentable...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Good turn out. The lucky dog is pretty cool. Philip is fast, thankfully he can't finish. Thanks Brad. Car is headed in the right direction, thanks Phil for some chassis help.

Ben


----------



## airborn

new to GT is: 7-min qualifiers & mains, one extra point for TQ, and the lucky dog bump up.

Matt wasted no time trying out the lucky dog rule, I guess he just wanted to say "from the C-Main with LOVE"

seth


----------



## Hustler

It's amazing how something that no one believed in when I proposed it for F1, is now the bees' knees...  ...of course, that's balanced with the fact that I got everyone to buy F201s... 

-Sean


----------



## airborn

well the lucky dog bump was met with a little resistance, one guy called us a bunch of hill billies. That guy always has a bad attitude.

Hey I like my $800 car it looks very cool sitting on my shelf in the basement.

seth


----------



## hacker3

I didn't Really say that did I?......... I don't think so. I like the Idea!

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

LOL... No no not you, the other guy.

seth


----------



## sportpak

We can all take turns being genius'. One guy at a time.

I think we should run a TC class of only "Barbie Bodies".

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> We can all take turns being genius'. One guy at a time.
> 
> I think we should run a TC class of only "Barbie Bodies".
> 
> Ben


Ken likes Barbie


----------



## B-rad

airborn said:


> well the lucky dog bump was met with a little resistance, one guy called us a bunch of hill billies. That guy always has a bad attitude.
> 
> Hey I like my $800 car it looks very cool sitting on my shelf in the basement.
> 
> seth


I'm pretty sure the person was only calling you a hill billy :wave: I think that person has watched too much F1 and not enough Nascar to really appreciate the term "Luck Dog" when it comes to racing. Go JR!  Anyways it seemed like it worked out pretty good and I'm all for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Here is the Associated car kids. Looks pretty good.

http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_tc5/kittc5.htm


----------



## B-rad

dasupacat said:


> Here is the Associated car kids. Looks prety good.
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_tc5/kittc5.htm


LOL - Starting from a blank sheet of paper I think they ment to say we copied the X-ray Fk05. Why they didn't copy the X-ray T2 I don't know.


----------



## Guest

I agree. Very Xrayish. Nothing new. That Schuie looks nice..


----------



## B-rad

dasupacat said:


> I agree. Very Xrayish. Nothing new. That Schuie looks nice..



Got a link?


----------



## Guest

http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi3


----------



## Brad Mergy

dasupacat said:


> http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi3


 
Looks, good!


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi3


Too bad parts replacement might be an issue...I imagine if you was to break, say a front A-arm, it might take months to get


----------



## Brad Mergy

Miller Time said:


> Too bad parts replacement might be an issue...I imagine if you was to break, say a front A-arm, it might take months to get


Yeah, I can't get front A-arms for either of my cars


----------



## airborn

hmm maybe I will just get the tc5. 

seth


----------



## sportpak

speedtechrc is pre-ordering the type R for 369.00. Who knows when the friggin thing will be out though. With all these cars coming out, it will be hard shopping this summer.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Miller Time said:


> Too bad parts replacement might be an issue...I imagine if you was to break, say a front A-arm, it might take months to get


With the schumacher you just order direct from schumacher usa. With a p-dub bumper who breaks parts on their cars anyway? Brad? Seriously tho, there's not a car out there that you can't get a part for in 10 days from HK, if it comes to that.


----------



## Miller Time

BenPuterbaugh said:


> With the schumacher you just order direct from schumacher usa. With a p-dub bumper who breaks parts on their cars anyway? Brad? Seriously tho, there's not a car out there that you can't get a part for in 10 days from HK, if it comes to that.



So...I run it in the first qualifier...break it...order from Schumacher USA...and still sit the out the main...  
Seriously I like the looks of the car but LHS support is critical when your running a point series. :dude:


----------



## Hustler

BenPuterbaugh said:


> With the schumacher you just order direct from schumacher usa. With a p-dub bumper who breaks parts on their cars anyway? Brad? Seriously tho, there's not a car out there that you can't get a part for in 10 days from HK, if it comes to that.


HOLY SCHNIKIES!! What's up with Big Ben?? Better get those clubs dusted off, only 4 more months til' golf season... Seriously, drop me a line.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> So...I run it in the first qualifier...break it...order from Schumacher USA...and still sit the out the main...
> Seriously I like the looks of the car but LHS support is critical when your running a point series. :dude:


Buy two cars, 'nuf said... 

-Sean


----------



## Guest

What racer doesn't have spares in their box "just in case". All you have to do is order some of what you'll think you need. I think Karl, Sean, and Shane have spares for their Tamiya and Corally cars. I'm sure they took this into consideration before their purchases.

Speaking of the new Corally RDX PHI here it is.

http://international.corally.com/cars/rdxphi/rdxphi.swf


----------



## sheath

That's the key to not breaking parts... having plenty of spares. You know how it goes... you only break the part that you don't have. I have plenty of suspension arms, rear hubs, steering blocks, etc. I've never needed any of them. It's like insurance. It also works with hobby shop inventory... if they have it, you won't break it.


----------



## sheath

dasupacat said:


> Speaking of the new Corally RDX PHI here it is.
> 
> http://international.corally.com/cars/rdxphi/rdxphi.swf


HELLO!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Exactly! I have every part for my R40 and I can't remember when I last broke something, so the two kit deal is the setup. If however you are pitting next to Karl or Brad; whatever spares you have they will break and ask you for, and after you give them your last 3 degree block you will break your 3 degree block in the last qualifier and have to run 0 or 6 degrees for the main.


----------



## Brad Mergy

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Exactly! I have every part for my R40 and I can't remember when I last broke something, so the two kit deal is the setup. If however you are pitting next to Karl or Brad; whatever spares you have they will break and ask you for, and after you give them your last 3 degree block you will break your 3 degree block in the last qualifier and have to run 0 or 6 degrees for the main.


 
I have almost a full season on my used JRXS and I haven't broken a single thing! I run the P-dub front bumper.


----------



## sportpak

Brad Mergy said:


> I have almost a full season on my used JRXS and I haven't broken a single thing! I run the P-dub front bumper.


Jinxed....


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> B-rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost a full season on my used JRXS and I haven't broken a single thing! I run the P-dub front bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinxed....
Click to expand...

OOOH, what? He'll finish third maybe? Please, on 3 wheels Brad will beat most of us...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> OOOH, what? He'll finish third maybe? Please, on 3 wheels Brad will beat most of us...
> 
> -Sean


I know he's fast, but could he poppa wheelie on three tires?

MR Mergy you have a PM...


Ben


----------



## Guest

Don't sweat guys. This is off rctech.net.
Quote: 
Originally Posted by Kraig 

Todd, any update on the availability of front arms? 

They should be back in stock soon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Todd Hodge


----------



## airborn

the problem with that is at any time he can back that up about a month, and he has and probibly will. i.e. have you seen any production JRX-S R' any where?

seth


----------



## airborn

hey I am thinking about going to this would any one be interested?
http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/2007%20stock%20touring%20rubber%20tire%20nationls.pdf

seth


----------



## hacker3

I'm out on that one....

-Tracey


----------



## Guest

airborn said:


> hey I am thinking about going to this would any one be interested?
> http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/2007%20stock%20touring%20rubber%20tire%20nationls.pdf
> 
> seth


Damn that's tempting, but I got class on fri. nights.


----------



## Miller Time

Allright...now that's twice that class excuse has been used. I think maybe you should talk to sportpak's cousin-in-law 'vino' about helping you out with that.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Hustler said:


> OOOH, what? He'll finish third maybe? Please, on 3 wheels Brad will beat most of us...
> 
> -Sean


...like pimped accord winning when one of the rear cvds lost a drive pin.


----------



## Hustler

BenPuterbaugh said:


> ...like pimped accord winning when one of the rear cvds lost a drive pin.


Exactly...


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> hey I am thinking about going to this would any one be interested?
> http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/2007%20stock%20touring%20rubber%20tire%20nationls.pdf
> 
> seth


That would be fun, but we'd have to start practicing those rules, and with that tire compound, immediately! Remember, Trackside has quite a few big guns, and this race was off the hook last year. We'd be lucky to make a decent main in the "also ran" class. ...not that any of us has a problem going out of town and running poorly!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> hey I am thinking about going to this would any one be interested?
> http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/2007%20stock%20touring%20rubber%20tire%20nationls.pdf
> 
> seth


It would be a lot of fun...let me check it out.


----------



## Hustler

Mergy, YGPM. ...see you fellas in the AM.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Ken YGPM


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Hey guys, just wanted to say that I had a great time, and will definitely be back. You guys were great to Aaron and I, and we certainly had fun hanging with you guys....

Todd Falkowski


----------



## Miller Time

We were glad to host you and happy to hear about Cavalcade of Wheels. You guys brought some nice added competition and it was fun running with you. If you have a link to the Calvalcade flyer you should post it here.


----------



## acyrier

Yep, we had a good time..although I had some bad luck w/my car..just one of dem days.  The link to Cavalcade as well as our oval trophy race is in my signiture. We'd be happy to have you guys up there!

Also, for those that might be interested in racing in the "offroad" portion of the cavalcade, it's basically stadium truck (t4 xxxt's etc) with Stock motors and foam tires. A video of our track can be found at:
www.michianarc.com/vdo/mrcr.wmv

Seeya soon.


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> dasupacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here is the Associated car kids. Looks prety good.
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/shust..._tc5/kittc5.htm_
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Starting from a blank sheet of paper I think they ment to say we copied the X-ray Fk05. Why they didn't copy the X-ray T2 I don't know.
Click to expand...

Are those TC4 arms? Wow is that a dissappointing 415 or what? I hope it's fast for Associated's sake...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Todd Falkowski said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say that I had a great time, and will definitely be back. You guys were great to Aaron and I, and we certainly had fun hanging with you guys....
> 
> Todd Falkowski





acyrier said:


> Yep, we had a good time..although I had some bad luck w/my car..just one of dem days.  The link to Cavalcade as well as our oval trophy race is in my signiture. We'd be happy to have you guys up there!
> 
> Also, for those that might be interested in racing in the "offroad" portion of the cavalcade, it's basically stadium truck (t4 xxxt's etc) with Stock motors and foam tires. A video of our track can be found at:
> www.michianarc.com/vdo/mrcr.wmv
> 
> Seeya soon.


Glad to have you guys come down and join us. Bring more back next time. We'll try to get a group together to do the Cavalcade race. It'll take a minute for us to let our wives know when it would be more convenient to leave our stuff at the curb while we're gone...

-Sean


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Hustler said:


> Glad to have you guys come down and join us. Bring more back next time. We'll try to get a group together to do the Cavalcade race. It'll take a minute for us to let our wives know when it would be more convenient to leave our stuff at the curb while we're gone...
> 
> -Sean


Yeah, we have the same problems.  Think we should be able to coax a few more guys into it... Not sure how many are "travelers", but sure we can get a few.....


----------



## sportpak

acyrier said:


> Yep, we had a good time..although I had some bad luck w/my car..just one of dem days.  The link to Cavalcade as well as our oval trophy race is in my signiture. We'd be happy to have you guys up there!
> 
> Also, for those that might be interested in racing in the "offroad" portion of the cavalcade, it's basically stadium truck (t4 xxxt's etc) with Stock motors and foam tires. A video of our track can be found at:
> www.michianarc.com/vdo/mrcr.wmv
> 
> Seeya soon.


That is some pretty cool stuff. I don't know much about foam tire racing, but I'm down for going and checking it out. We need to get a group of us bozos together and go. I'd run 12 stock. Anybody?

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> ... We need to get a group of us bozos together and go. I'd run 12 stock. Anybody?
> 
> Ben


Are you asking which of us are Bozos? Count me :hat:


----------



## sportpak

You were at the top of my list Ken :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sport-pick said:


> Mr Obvious Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking which of us are Bozos? Count me
> 
> 
> 
> You were at the top of my list Ken :hat:
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...

...and now I am offended...

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hustler said:


> ...and now I am offended...
> 
> -Sean


Tough competition! :wave:


----------



## sportpak

Sean and Brad you rank up there pretty high too. Don't be mad fellas.


----------



## Hustler

Watch the Snowbirds live here


----------



## acyrier

sportpak said:


> That is some pretty cool stuff. I don't know much about foam tire racing, but I'm down for going and checking it out. We need to get a group of us bozos together and go. I'd run 12 stock. Anybody?
> 
> Ben


Hey Ben, the foam racing as far as the stadium truck... My setup is virtually the same setup that's in the back of the T4 book...pretty much stock except 20Deg caster blocks and inline axles. Other then that, blue foam up front, green in the rear. 30 shock oil rear, 35 up front. good to go. It's fun. The class has really grown. We'll have no less then 20 any given friday. (divided up between novice and advance classes) everybody's running stock motors or 13.5 novaks.


----------



## sportpak

acyrier said:


> Hey Ben, the foam racing as far as the stadium truck... My setup is virtually the same setup that's in the back of the T4 book...pretty much stock except 20Deg caster blocks and inline axles. Other then that, blue foam up front, green in the rear. 30 shock oil rear, 35 up front. good to go. It's fun. The class has really grown. We'll have no less then 20 any given friday. (divided up between novice and advance classes) everybody's running stock motors or 13.5 novaks.


Are the 13.5s proving to be as fast as I hear they are? I'm more of a slighly slower and stay out of trouble guy. That is until I almost wreck the leader in the A main with about 2 laps to go (sorry Brad :hat: )

Ben


----------



## acyrier

In my opinion/expierence... 
we run (2) points series, one from Sept to Dec, the other Jan thorugh April. the whole 1st points series, I ran the brushless. While i think it's as fast as a hot stocker, it is NOT "quicker" meaning getting off the line, coming out of a corner etc. But my only comparison is in a T4 stadium truck. I played with the gears quite a bit, and just never could get it quicker out of the corners like my Axiom Monster. (www.axiommotors.com)..sorry..shamless plug. 

The brushless in my truck was done as a trial to see as to wheather or not to allow them in with the stock motors. There are a couple guys that wanted to run them, and we didn't want them to have an unfair advantage. So what we did is take myself out of the points series, but I still ran with them. Meaning, if I got 2nd place... I didn't get any points, and the guy that got 3rd place got the 2nd place points and so-on.

as far as going "slower" and staying out of trouble... if you have a light trigger finger, it is certainly a controllable motor. I had the LRP sphere comp. esc and it's got plenty of custom settings...drag brake, punch control etc. so you can certainly tame your vehicle if it is too fast for you. And honestly, if our truck class wasn't so close in points/competition, I'd probably run one as there is virtually NO maintanance. I cut the com and re-serrate the brushes in my truck about every 9 runs or so. So for lack of maintance, ya can't beat it with a stick.


----------



## david18t

84 bucks vs gettin copper in your eye...tuff choice lol


----------



## Miller Time

Lucky dog rule??
If we can't even out the B and C main I vote we do away with it. The B main with 8 cars fighting to be the fastest slow guy has been cut throat two weeks in a row and the C main with fewer guys is the ticket. I was all for it but it definetly needs tweaked if we are to keep it. I think next time I'll qualify with 4 cells just to earn the C-Q spot.


----------



## Hustler

david18t said:


> 84 bucks vs gettin copper in your eye...tuff choice lol


Don't cut comms with your eyeball...


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> The B main with 8 cars fighting to be the fastest slow guy has been cut throat two weeks in a row...


I've never seen that many pissed off guys walking off the driver's stand without having run with... 

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

The B main has gotten totally out of hand. I know I run hard and have to put an equal amount of blame on myself. We need to figure this thing out. We have too many guys running on the same lap this year. This leads to a little desperation and before you know it we get what we have. Maybe running 6 cars per main. Then have the #1 guy TQ the B, the #2 guy TQ the C, #3 starts 2ed in the B, #4 starts 2ed in the C, ect... This way each main is stacked evenly, fast guys vs faster guys. Most of us guys that are all stuck in the same lap are coming to realize that the B is a curse and would not mind running the C. I know points would be tough to figure out. This may lead to cut throat qualifying too. This is just a suggestion and nowhere near perfect. We need suggestions so we can start building a solution to this.

Maybe I should just find the 1 1/2 laps to put myself in the A outright.

Ben


----------



## airborn

well after two weeks of the lucky dog bump up, I am not so sure it is right for GT on a Tuesday night. It would seem that the idea creates to much stimulation and brings the fun factor down, so I believe that it will be BOXED and taken off the shelf, just as I said it may be when I started it.

in two weeks back to B-main bump up! 

seth ( I guess I am a bigger hacker than you now)barrand


----------



## jak43

I agree that the Lucky Dog should be done away with. I think what we had at the beginning of the season worked well. Plus the Lucky Dog has really caused us to get done later each night.

John


----------



## sheath

As the 'points accountant' for this series, I'm going to make an executive decision before the question comes up. All points for the first two weeks of the series using the 'lucky dog' system will remain as is. As for the current point standings.... yeah, I'm workin' on that. I hope to get the info from Matt soon so I can post the points on the spreadsheet that he had made up. I will try to put together a preliminary standings list tonight, but it may not include team points yet. Watch your local 'race results' page on the website... www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## david18t

Hustler said:


> Don't cut comms with your eyeball...


aye! lol


----------



## Miller Time

I have the first 2 weeks already done using Matt's spreedsheet. Give me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.


----------



## sheath

[email protected]

I was just going to tell you to click on my screen name in any of my posts, and you can send an email to me that way, but I realized that you can't send attachments with that method.

Thanks


----------



## Miller Time

Scott
I sent it to ya.


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> I've never seen that many pissed off guys walking off the driver's stand without having run with...
> 
> -Sean



Sean, You did'nt finish you sentence  Have you been taking people skills classes too


----------



## Guest

Another newbie...
http://www.robitronic-usa.com/index.php?page=751
pretty.


----------



## sheath

Current GT point for this series

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/gtpoints.pdf

Thanks, Ken


----------



## B-rad

Miller Time said:


> Sean, You did'nt finish you sentence Have you been taking people skills classes too



Sean, please try to be nice to the fellow racers you are an official representative of Team X. 

Speaking of fellow racers there was a some confusion as to who was number 1 at the track last night. There was a corvette with a number 1 on there car in the B main last night. I believe it is protocol that the most recent SARC National Champion should only be allowed to wear the number 1 plate if he chooses too. In case the officials didn't see the confused driver he went by BQ last night. If he wishes to still use the number one plate I suggest that he puts a small B after the number 1 to signify that he is the fastest in the B so that there isn't any confusion if he gets lucky and makes it into the A main :wave: :tongue: 


Shane - nice wheeling last night :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

B-real said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, You did'nt finish you sentence Have you been taking people skills classes too
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, please try to be nice to the fellow racers you are an official representative of Team X.
Click to expand...

 I'm not polishing people skills, I just didn't want to type all of those names. As an "official" representative, I feel it is my DUTY to loudly and annoyingly point out my fellow man's shortcomings while completely ignoring my own. Is that what you mean by "nice"?

BTW, the 1b thing had me in tears...

Ken, call me today...

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

1b, now that is funny. I think Seth is gonna ride the " Summit National Champion" title :dude: till like 2011. LOL

Note to self: Try to make it to the track alittle earlier, No practice, really hurt me last Tuesday. :freak: 

Thanx Seth for trying to get my battery charged. It's not your fault that I didn't show up on time.

Thanx Phil for letting me borrow your battery to run in the qualifier.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## B-rad

Yeah, I thought the 1B thing was hilarious too. Unfortunately I can’t take credit for it  It was Seth’s idea I’m just sharing it with the rest of you and having a little fun at Seth’s expense since he had an off night.


----------



## sportpak

You guys are a bunch of jerks. :hat:


----------



## Miller Time

Make up your mind, Jerks or Bozos


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You guys are a bunch of jerks. :hat:


Always so judgemental? 'This car is better...', or, 'You're all such jerks!' Geez Ben! You almost hurt my one feeling...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'm sorry guys. I take it all back. Well, most of it anyways.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I'm sorry guys. I take it all back. Well, most of it anyways.
> 
> Ben


LMAO!! I guess you could look into my statement and see that nowhere did I deny any of your charges...

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

Hustler said:


> LMAO!! I guess you could look into my statement and see that nowhere did I deny any of your charges...
> 
> -Sean


I took it as a compliment


----------



## Hustler

Summit 12th scale points night tomorrow night. Bring your little cars and your beer legs...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there. Even if the snow gets 12 inches deep.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I'll be there. Even if the snow gets 12 inches deep.
> 
> Ben


Maybe I should have said bring your little cars and your snow shoes?

-Sean


----------



## fergie

sportpak said:


> I'll be there. Even if the snow gets 12 inches deep.
> 
> Ben


Ben, if the snow gets that deep you may be the only one showing up!!


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Ben, if the snow gets that deep you may be the only one showing up!!


Probably not, but I'll need a lift home...:drunk:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'm not shy about racing with myself. :thumbsup: 
Like nobody else has done it.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'm not shy about racing with myself. :thumbsup:
> Like nobody else has done it.
> 
> Ben


Yeah, your married now  get used to doing things by yourself :tongue:


----------



## airborn

well Ben I will be there with you, so you wont be alone. A little snow on the ground dosent scare me.

seth


----------



## Guest

I'll be there too. I'll just leave the Mazda home and use the "family" car to get there. LOL


----------



## sheath

airborn said:


> well Ben I will be there with you, so you wont be alone. A little snow on the ground dosent scare me.


It's a Jeep thing...


----------



## Hustler

With it looking like snow for at least the next 10 hours, we might want to think about how we're going to try to get out of the parking lot tonight and whether we shouldn't race...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

If we call off tonight, I'll try my best to be there Sunday. It is Daytona and all, but it's never been the same for me since the big E past.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Snow or not I'm there and I vote we don't call off, Let those that show run for points and If others gripe at another drop to the series?
Sean, worse case is we able to leave and go home, best case we get snowed in at the track just down from beer and wings


----------



## sportpak

We could have a all-night test and tune. Bring your sleeping bags.


----------



## kgwomack

Man, what's alittle snow? Haven't you guys ever gone up north, to go skiing? There is more snow to drive through on a good day, than what we are supposed to get. It might be a problem if you're driving on slicks, but if you got good tires and you take it easy, no problem. Oh wait, I've seen you guys drive. LOL

Karl


----------



## Miller Time

kgwomack said:


> ... It might be a problem if you're driving on *slicks*, but if you got good tires and you take it easy, no problem...
> Karl


No problem, Rubber tire points is next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## airborn

well i wont be making the race tonight guys, I should be working 12 hours over tonight since every one is calling in. I love it I will make all this over time and will take wed-fri off, whoo hoo 5 day weekend.......... I may even race on Sunday.

seth


----------



## fergie

kgwomack said:


> Man, what's alittle snow? Haven't you guys ever gone up north, to go skiing? There is more snow to drive through on a good day, than what we are supposed to get. It might be a problem if you're driving on slicks, but if you got good tires and you take it easy, no problem. Oh wait, I've seen you guys drive. LOL
> 
> Karl


I drive for a living and can tell you it is rare that it is bad enough you can't get around. It all depends how bad you want to race or how good a deal your wife makes you for staying home!!! Tracey's brother & I use to drive to Dayton on days like this. Just watch out for the teenage girls with a cigarette in one hand and a cell in the other text messaging while driving!!


----------



## Hustler

Karl Snow-jack said:


> Man, what's alittle snow? Haven't you guys ever gone up north, to go skiing? There is more snow to drive through on a good day, than what we are supposed to get. It might be a problem if you're driving on slicks, but if you got good tires and you take it easy, no problem. Oh wait, I've seen you guys drive. LOL
> 
> Karl


 Being an ex-New Englander, this stuff isn't a big deal. But they've already declared a level 2 snow emergency, it's bound to be a 1 by tonight. I've got a "get-out-of-jail-free" card with my work ID, what's your excuse going to be to get you out of that ticket?


fergie said:


> I drive for a living and can tell you it is rare that it is bad enough you can't get around. It all depends how bad you want to race or how good a deal your wife makes you for staying home!!!...


My work is probably going to leave me SOL for racing tonight fellas. ...and I always get a good deal from my wife... Maybe you're hitting with a smaller bat?

-Sean


----------



## Guest

I'm staying in tonight guys. My other half won't let me leave. Being that I have work and school late into tom. night. We're gonna do the valentine's thing a lil' early


----------



## fergie

Sean will probably get an even better deal after he say's "Hey honey , come see what I said about you on hobbytalk!!" 

Sean, I can't respond to the bat size. I don't go around comparing my bat to other guys bats. All I know is it is heavy to swing!!!


----------



## sportpak

I think I'll try the early Valentines thing myself tonight too. I never too proud to beg. Swing for the fence fellas.......


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Sean will probably get an even better deal after he say's "Hey honey , come see what I said about you on hobbytalk!!"


Yeah, she'd be so proud that her geek is bragging to the other geeks...  Now where'd I put my pocket protector?...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

JAK43, YGPM...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Just got off the phone with Tracey and we decided to close the raceway at 5pm guys. See you guys this sunday, I plan on a coming out party with my 1/12 scale. Enjoy your evenings with your sweeties.


----------



## sportpak

Are you guys running Sunday? I'm gonna make it out if you are.

My one-wheel-peel does GREAT in the snow. I'll have to tell you about being stuck at the end of my street this morning in the 5am-ish time for an hour. My truck sounds like a small grizzly spinning up at around 4 grand.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I'll be there Sunday for 1/12th


----------



## david18t

we need rc snowmobiles!!!!


----------



## sportpak

We need you to come to our houses and shovel!!

Ben


----------



## airborn

shovel? No way, that is why they invented that neat little switch on the dash that says 2wd or 4wd. In the 11 years I have lived at my house I have never shoveld or plowed the drive, there is some thing awsome about just driveing into the garage and shutting all that snow out side.

seth


----------



## sportpak

I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra 5 grand for that little button that I would only use once, maybe twice a year. If my two wheeler can't get me there, then maybe I shouldn't be trying to go there in the first place. I should have stayed home, sipping cocoa in my pjs all day, "celebrating" valentines day after the Price is Right.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat has a PM..


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra 5 grand for that little button that I would only use once, maybe twice a year.
> Ben


$5k for 4WD? Impossible! 
$3k for toy cars? Absolutely! 
...a built in excuse to drink during the week? Priceless! 

:thumbsup: Glad you've got your priorities right!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'll see you fellas tomorrow. 12 stock. I may bring the TC for some testing.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Should see Fergie, Cory, Tracey, Terry, Sean there too so, Ben you and I can duke it out in the 'B' minor


----------



## sportpak

Racing is just as intense in the B. Not as clean, but just as intense. Who doesn't like seeing a crash.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Yeah... but when those that can put a car anywhere decide they don't care about winning anymore....that gets fun to watch.

names withheld to protect the not so blameless


----------



## fergie

Miller Time said:


> Should see Fergie, Cory, Tracey, Terry, Sean there too so, Ben you and I can duke it out in the 'B' minor


Steve Dunn and maybe two others from Indy might be there tomorrow. I don't know about Brad. He may have Pumpkin this week. And hopefully Barb & Frank will be there fom Toledo!! Phil should be coming, too.

Rumor has it that Dale was installing a 60 inch plasma above the driver stand so we can watch Daytona. I think I maybe I just started that rumor, but it sounded good.

Sean, are you gonna show?

Ken, you made the "A" last week. Are you gonna sandbag so you can race with Ben?


----------



## Miller Time

Leah was the only one qualifing behind me, If she gets any better I won't be able to make the A!


----------



## Guest

Wow. I'm tempted to show. It's not often I have a day off from everything though. If not see you boys Tues.
Ken I have a steering spindle for you.


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Sean, are you gonna show?


I'll be there. I was planning on running GT, but I'd rather run 12th...


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> I'll be there. I was planning on running GT, but I'd rather run 12th...


Run both!!


----------



## sportpak

Had fun today. 12 ran pretty good. Sean helped me alot on the front end. Thanks dude. Tried some stuff on the TC. Feels pretty good. It's gonna be crazy Tuesday.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Leah was the only one qualifing behind me, If she gets any better I won't be able to make the A!


 That time isn't too far in the future for any of us, Leah is making a lot of progress. I'm not sure which of you guys were around a few years ago, but Sarah held a pretty mean wheel herself. I just hope the Old Man's wheel genes were all that he passed on to the kids, 'cuz if not?.. Phil-bert is bad enough as a guy ...










fergie said:


> Run both!!


I did, the L4 and the T-Fource...


sportpak said:


> Sean helped me alot on the front end. Thanks dude.


 Not a problem, there's more we can try, just keep wheelin' it!

Tuesday night, Summit Speed GT series.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

SSSSSHHHHH!!! We're meditating... 

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Exciting night of racing last night. Racing on Sunday really pays off in getting the extra track time and practice. Finally got the Yokomo to drive and handle like it should. Now if the driver only wouldn't make mistakes. 

We've had great turn outs the last three Sundays with over 20 racers each week with good showings for both Speed GT and 1/12 stock.

John


----------



## sportpak

Brads car looked terrible in the main. What's up with that? 

Last night was the first night my car felt fast to me. The results don't show, but I'm still working on it.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Brads car looked terrible in the main. What's up with that?
> 
> Last night was the first night my car felt fast to me. The results don't show, but I'm still working on it.
> 
> Ben


Brads problem...team mate collision. Poor Sean has spent so much time helping us with 1/12 that he may have forgotten how to run GT


----------



## B-rad

Thanks Ben for letting me run your car in the main! It was a cool experiment to see how the same model car with the same driver, body, tires would do with a setup that is still under development. Your car drove really well it just didn’t have the corner speed that mine has but keep working on it the car is very capable! I could have run competitively with your car last year but this year you really need to get almost 100% out of the car to run in the front.

I'm pretty disappointed that my pit crew couldn't isolate why my car resembled a twisler on the setup board.  

The track was awesome; it was nice to have a track setup that actually flowed!!!! Man it has been awhile since we have had one of those. Lets run that one again soon!


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> I'm pretty disappointed that my pit crew couldn't isolate *why* my car resembled a twisler on the setup board.


I thought the "why" was obvious to everyone at the track... "improper teammate procedure"...



Miller Time said:


> Poor Sean has spent so much time helping us with 1/12 that he may have forgotten how to run GT


 LOL! That would imply there was proficiency beforehand!

Sorry I stank the place up last night guys. I was OK in the first qualifier, then it all just started falling apart...

-Sean


----------



## fergie

Brad ygpm


----------



## Guest

Had a good time fellas. The old Losi still has it. I actually made the A main with the same tires I started the season on. LOL


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> Had a good time fellas. The old Losi still has it. I actually made the A main with the same tires I started the season on. LOL


IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!! What kind of propaganda you trying to spread around here?

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Thanks Brad. It's been coming along. Too bad I'll get it figured out, then the season will be over. I may get a new car for next year, so I'll be starting over again. 

You need to keep your car off the pole and hobby shop wall. Your tweak problem lies somewhere between :drunk: Sean's :drunk: ears I think.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> ...
> You need to keep your car off the pole and hobby shop wall. Your tweak problem lies somewhere between :drunk: Sean's :drunk: ears I think.
> 
> Ben


 :jest: HA HA HA :jest:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You need to keep your car off the pole and hobby shop wall. Your tweak problem lies somewhere between :drunk: Sean's :drunk: ears I think.
> 
> Ben


LOL!! Just so we're all clear on this, my tweak has been the cause of many unfortunate happenings:devil:, but it has nothing to do with this. Brad was watching someone else's car crash into the pits instead of watching HIS car crash into the pits... I only apologized because it was my wrecked car that he hit. It also would have been a bit easier to drive if the rear wing hadn't been ripped half off...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

I'm sorry for only half completing that job. I'll do better next time and rip it the whole thing off.


----------



## sportpak

Everyone likes a big crash once in a while. 

I can't wait to see Ken "Bond...James Bond" Miller's new ride. 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Shaken' not stirred


----------



## sportpak

Yeah darling.


----------



## jak43

Found this old Tamiya racing video. Thought it was really neat. Look at the speed of the cars compared to the cars of today. 

http://www.rctouring.nl/tamfilm.htm

John


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> Found this old Tamiya racing video. Thought it was really neat. Look at the speed of the cars compared to the cars of today.
> 
> http://www.rctouring.nl/tamfilm.htm
> 
> John


That's awesome! I love the footage of the 280Z where the camera man is obviously running behind the cars! And that 70's porno music is what you should be playing on Sundays...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Is that footage in slow motion? My TC4 was that fast. Man have we come a long way. That music really sets the mood.....yeah..


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> My TC4 was that fast.


----------



## tweek

could someone tell me the schedule for road course 12th and touring cars a couple of us from kalamazoo mi want to come down and run we had fun last year there let me no thanks mick.


----------



## hacker3

Sunday Onroad: doors open 9:00am racing at 12:00 (3 heats and Mains) 

we would like to have you back


----------



## tweek

it will probably be next week i will talk with them and see thanks for reply so ouick i am looking forward to coming down there how much are classes thanks mick


----------



## Miller Time

summitrcraceway.com has a full detailed schedule. Fees are $15 1st class and I think $5 second


----------



## sportpak

Hey Ken, you get your 007 yet? I'd like to check it out.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Be there tommorow


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey Ken, you get your 007 yet? I'd like to check it out.
> 
> Ben


Brand whore!

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Hustler said:


> Brand whore!
> 
> -Sean


LOL. It's nice to see diff. cars out there. It's always silly season with all the "new" cars out or coming soon. Can't wait for "late March" myself.  So I can get rid of this vintage car I got.


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Brand whore!
> 
> -Sean


I like to get around  . Late March looks good for me too.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Brand whore!
> 
> -Sean


You obviously need some clarification!  
IT'S
Brand Gigilo :dude:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I like to get around  . Late March looks good for me too.
> 
> Ben


Just in time for off road season? Perfect! I hope that car is all that and a pitcher of beer, cuz' as long as you guys are waiting? ...and having worse parts support than Schumacher? I'd be shopping around for a used Xray if I were you...



Miller Time said:


> You obviously need some clarification!
> IT'S
> Brand Gigilo :dude:


No...I'm pretty sure I got it right...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Just in time for off road season? Perfect!....
> 
> -Sean


You know what it's like have a couple cool cars sitting around. Your my inspiration. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You know what it's like have a couple cool cars sitting around. Your my inspiration. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


ROFLMFAO!!!!! You're killing me Ben!!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Summit 12th scale Tuesday night points series tomorrow night. This class is starting to heat up, who wants some?

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Track looks awesome for 12th scale! I'll be there for sure.


----------



## sportpak

Ken has a PM.....punk


----------



## Miller Time

Ben;
Works great, :wave: I don't care what Sean says about you...you da man :tongue: 

Thanks


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Ben;
> Works great, :wave: I don't care what Sean says about you...you da man :tongue:
> 
> Thanks



Do I grind a good tool or what? Lathe tool that is. 
Yeah Ken, for my services, I would like an extra 2 inch cushon when your putting me a lap down with all that new horsepower. I'd like to hear more "thanks Ben" then "sorry Ben" from now on. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Yes sir. Anything you say Sir. Thank you sir.


----------



## sportpak

Actually, I'm gonna need to get Teresa a bike in a couple weeks. Maybe we can work out a deal on one the "fell off the truck" or something. 

BEn


----------



## fergie

sportpak said:


> Actually, I'm gonna need to get Teresa a bike in a couple weeks. Maybe we can work out a deal on one the "fell off the truck" or something.
> 
> BEn


I was told that was what happened to Ken!!


----------



## sportpak

It was Sean that fell off the short bus. Ken's pretty normal.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> It was Sean that fell off the short bus. Ken's pretty normal.
> 
> Ben


Short bus or not, you were still 5 laps down to it... anyway, I jumped. Yeah, that's the ticket. I jumped! 

The words "Ken" and "pretty" should not be used in a sentence together. Also, I wouldn't be thinking about "normal" when he was the subject, not even in this group...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

fergie said:


> I was told that was what happened to Ken!!


Pushed off...and normal is all relative


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Pushed off...and I landed on my face!


I was nowhere near him when he fell! That "pushed" stuff is just a rumor! My lawyer told me not to discuss this with anyone. But I'm sorry about your face...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

My short bus was awlful slow this week. We had the extra special kids I guess. I'm gettin the hotrod jazzed up for Tuesday. Should be in the thick of things.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> My short bus was awlful slow this week. We had the extra special kids I guess. I'm gettin the hotrod jazzed up for Tuesday. Should be in the thick of things.
> 
> Ben


I think you're doing good out there in 12th. It takes some time. I've been doing it for more than 12 years on and off and still am no faster... The key in 12th is the smallest details make a huge difference on the track. I don't know of a more detail oriented RC class. Once you've learned how to care for a 12th scale properly, everything else will run better too.

Hopefully Team Bandwagon will come out swinging in GT on Tuesday night...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

It must be in the details. You seem to have a lot of details going on all over your pit when your wrenching on 2 cars of your own, helping someone else, blowing me a bunch of BS, and wheeling a deal on some electronics with a fistful of cash...all at the same time. AND then you need a racers minute because your batteries are running 20 minute behind schedule. AND your still winning the A by a lap. :hat: How do you do it??

love ya dude..

Ben


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Will the track be open next sunday after the oval trophy race next Saturday night? If so, how many plan on being there versus running the nats?


----------



## Miller Time

The track will be open, I won't be there but as faw as I know I'm the only one going to Nats.


----------



## fergie

ToddFalkowski said:


> Will the track be open next sunday after the oval trophy race next Saturday night? If so, how many plan on being there versus running the nats?


If the track is open that day there should be quite a few of us. Three from Indy and possibly two from Toledo will be there plus all the locals. Alot of us not racing today though!


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Sounds good guys, we'll see how I feel after the oval race... Ken good luck at the nats...


----------



## Hustler

2007 Summit Speed GT series points night this Tuesday. Are we going to see more of the Mergy/Womack freight train or is it going to get derailed? ...maybe I should ask myself?

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

After you record This Sunday I'd say you were already derailed.

Seriously after running your Foam Tire all I can say is... I Want one. You, me and Tracey thats 3, 
I'm sure if we start it they will run, might be a thought for next season...since this one only has 4 or 5 more GT nights.
Not to mention there was 2 heats of foam stock Sunday.


----------



## SteveDunn1

Ron,
It's 2:09a.m. and I am in Miami and I can't sleep bcause all I think about is kicking your A$!# this Sunday........hahaha 
David Lee, Steve Roebling and myself will be there. I haven't told them about the following weekend at the car show but I will be at that race also.....


----------



## fergie

SteveDunn1 said:


> Ron,
> It's 2:09a.m. and I am in Miami and I can't sleep bcause all I think about is kicking your A$!# this Sunday........hahaha
> David Lee, Steve Roebling and myself will be there. I haven't told them about the following weekend at the car show but I will be at that race also.....


I'm glad I keep you up at night. Lori says hi!! We were up late also!!


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> After you record This Sunday I'd say you were already derailed.
> 
> Seriously after running your Foam Tire all I can say is... I Want one. You, me and Tracey thats 3,
> I'm sure if we start it they will run, might be a thought for next season...since this one only has 4 or 5 more GT nights.
> Not to mention there was 2 heats of foam stock Sunday.


Ken, your half the size of those dudes. I'd say you have 2 1/2 guys interested. :tongue: 

Seriously, hopefully we have another summer where we have the test and tune Tuesdays every couple weeks so that we can test out some possible adjustments for the following year.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Ken, your half the size of those dudes. I'd say you have 2 1/2 guys interested. :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, hopefully we have another summer where we have the test and tune Tuesdays every couple weeks so that we can test out some possible adjustments for the following year.
> 
> Ben


Be nice Ben! He isn't half our size, he's just more aerodynamic. Come to think of it, Tracey has that dirigible look down pat. I guess I'm the only aerodynamically challenged person in that group?

I don't think TC Foam and Speed GT will ever come together, nor do I want it to. It should be more like Champ Car and the IRL... Too similar to be separate, yet too different to ever run together. I don't think the Sunday TC will ever bleed over to Tuesday nights, but who knows? 

I DEFINITELY don't want GT to go away. We are having too much fun with it, and it is very difficult. This is exactly what we were looking for on beer night! No fooling with rollout, ride height, or droop. The brushless makes it practically a no-brainer. And the competition level is fantastic.

TC Foam stock is going to turn into a serious class like it was 3 years ago at Summit. I enjoy driving these cars a lot, but I don't want anyone talking about replacing or modifying any existing classes simply because this one is re-starting...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I don't think we need to replace GT in anyway. I'm just saying that over the summer it would be a good time for some of us to play with the foam tire stuff to see if it would be worth the effort to field another car part time. I am planning on running some lipo stuff next year (yes, it's time people), so I'd like to see how it changes the car. I'd also like to try a one-way. The summer test and tune will be good to try some different things, maybe make some tweaks to next years program. Tweaks, not replacement.

I say we should ditch 1/12th scale and run the Mini w/19T.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I say we should ditch 1/12th scale and run the Mini w/19T.
> 
> Ben


No ditching the little cars!! But there will be some Mini rumblings soon, stay tuned...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Foam TCs, Lipos, ditch 1/12, run Mini 19Ts, rumble rumble rumble.


----------



## wallyworld

ToddFalkowski said:


> Will the track be open next sunday after the oval trophy race next Saturday night? If so, how many plan on being there versus running the nats?


 Hi Todd. Track will definately be open sunday for on-road. Also don't forget saturday doors open at 9am racing starts at 3:30.


----------



## sheath

Here it is... the flyer for the April Fools 2007 race. Just click on the below link to check it out.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheat...ilFools2007.pdf

This is a trophy race with only a $20 entry fee. We also hope to have some door prizes to pass out, but that's still in the works right now... nothing definite yet. Keep checking the website, and I'll post any developments as they happen. With the turnouts on the past couple of Sundays, this could be a great one.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

wallyworld said:


> Hi Todd. Track will definately be open sunday for on-road. Also don't forget saturday doors open at 9am racing starts at 3:30.


Thanks for the info....


----------



## B-rad

I won't be able to make it for Tuesdays Speed GT race  I'm in Canada working on my people skills. Yeah, I don't think that they like me here either!


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> I won't be able to make it for Tuesdays Speed GT race  I'm in Canada working on my people skills. Yeah, I don't think that they like me here either!


LOL!!! It's like, (imagine the Bob and Doug McKenzie accent) "He's a f**k, eh?" 









I guess the next question would be how many months of Canadian therapy is it going to take?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I won't be able to make it for Tuesdays Speed GT race  I'm in Canada working on my people skills. Yeah, I don't think that they like me here either!


Keep looking dude. I'm sure there's someone out there that you can get along with. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Keep looking dude. I'm sure there's someone out there that you can get along with. :hat:
> 
> Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Allright... that just ain't right. Only thing better than that is hacker3 running trojan tire class


----------



## sportpak

Seth you have a PM...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Seth you have a BM...
> 
> Ben


Now THAT'S a teammate!!  

Good run last night! Seth, John and Shane were hooked up and rollin'. And several people tested the durability of my Tamiya which wasn't the same car after it was knocked over the wall onto a different part of the track...

12th scale points night next week. I'm getting ready for it by going to Nats.

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Sorry, about last night guy. I'm in Indy working and couldn't make it.

Karl


----------



## airborn

points are tight I just looked at them and with one drop there is a three way tie for 2nd karl,shane,seth and brad has first place by 6 points. 

Good run last night! Seth, John and Shane were hooked up and rollin'

thank's

seth


----------



## sportpak

attn Sean & Ken...

The cuccu has flown the chicken coupe, the kids need picked up from camp, and my shorts have turned brown at sundown. :thumbsup: 

You know what I mean...

Ben :hat:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> The cuccu has flown the chicken coupe, the kids need picked up from camp, and my shorts have turned brown at sundown. :thumbsup:
> 
> You know what I mean...
> 
> Ben :hat:


That's just classic!!! Thanks again Ben!

-Sean


----------



## ashxxxnt

anyone have a hakko 936 that they want to sell


----------



## Monsterracing70

What day do you guys Race? Sundays? please let me know just got a few 1/12th scales and want to brake them down.
thanks


----------



## wallyworld

Monsterracing70 said:


> What day do you guys Race? Sundays? please let me know just got a few 1/12th scales and want to brake them down.
> thanks


Sundays, doors open at 9am and racing starts at noon.


----------



## sportpak

Monsterracing70 said:


> What day do you guys Race? Sundays? please let me know just got a few 1/12th scales and want to brake them down.
> thanks


We race 1/12th scale this coming Tuesday night. Start at 7pm, 2 qualifiers and a main. We do this on the 2ed and 4th Tuesday of the month.

Every Sunday we have a good 12th turn out. Doors open at 9am, racing at noon. 3 qualifiers and a main.

Come on out, we have a lot of fun and a lot of competition at every skill level.

Check out the website www.summitrcracing.com for the monthly events calander.

Ben


----------



## sheath

Sean at the Nats... caught live.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Sean at the Nats... caught live.


Damn that brick is heavy!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> Sean at the Nats... caught live.


Work it boyfriend! Love the camera! Now hate the camera! Your a natural!

You fellas running any good?

Ben


----------



## Guest

Looks like they're both in the "E" main.
http://liverc.rccars.com/view_result_file.php?nocache=0.32063128426671&d=cefx&f=Sheet_Mains_Listing.xml


----------



## Miller Time

Sean,
You got E-mail


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> Looks like they're both in the "E" main.
> http://liverc.rccars.com/view_result_file.php?nocache=0.32063128426671&d=cefx&f=Sheet_Mains_Listing.xml



Yeah that was just great, I go drive 3 hrs take 3 days vacation average 3 hrs of sleep a night (even worked on cars a little :drunk: ) 
they stick us in the same first round qualifier, :thumbsup: 
then reshuffle, quess what he didn't whoop me enough to get away, :freak: 
then I get lucky in the 4th Qualifier and end up in his main. :dude: 
I could have stayed here saved $ and run with more photogenic person :wave:


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Yeah that was just great, I go drive 3 hrs take 3 days vacation average 3 hrs of sleep a night (even worked on cars a little :drunk: )


I have never worked that hard on a car with so few moving parts. That should have been 10 hours at the track wrenching and racing, 2 hours of wrenching in the hotel, 6 hours of drinking and 6 hours of sleep. It ended up being 10 hours at the track wrenching, 8 hours of wrenching at the hotel, 3 hours of drinking and 3 hours of sleep. That sucked!


Miller Time said:


> they stick us in the same first round qualifier, :thumbsup:
> then reshuffle, guess what he didn't whoop me enough to get away, :freak:
> then I get lucky in the 4th Qualifier and end up in his main. :dude:


It's not my main when I'm 4th in the E. I was glad to see that you did well in the main.


Miller Time said:


> I could have stayed here saved $ and run with more photogenic person :wave:


Like who??

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Sean,
> You got E-mail


Got it, call me today...


----------



## sheath

Miller Time said:


> I could have stayed here saved $ and run with more photogenic person :wave:


I took a second look at the pic... I think that's you on the track in the background. I don't feel so bad now for not catching you coming off the stand, and making you famous also.


----------



## Miller Time

Yeah the ugly one looks like me


----------



## sportpak

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212245

The thing might be real after all.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212245
> 
> The thing might be real after all.
> 
> Ben


Yup. That is a real box, contents not included. Some assembly required when you actually receive the box. Results may vary. Consult your doctor for approval. Financing pending approved credit. See store for details. Do not pass Go, do not collect $200. This message was approved by the Law offices of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. Good luck and thank you for playing the touring car dating game...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212245
> 
> The thing might be real after all.
> 
> Ben


That's what I'm talking bout. Hope to have it next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

It'll be interesting to see if it comes with the 'unique' above the top deck steering bellcrank the team guys were using at Nats!


----------



## sportpak

I'm sure it does. I think it helps get the top deck lower. 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Wow! It's amazing how much lighter that brick is in Fort Wayne. Good run last night fellas. Thanks for the room on the track, and thanks for not giving it to Phil...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Ben, YGPM...


----------



## Guest

So when is the next enduro?


----------



## jim's stateline

aprils fools race there will be touring foam right


----------



## Hustler

jim's stateline said:


> aprils fools race there will be touring foam right


 sho' 'nuf


----------



## sheath

Here is the Tuesday night schedule from here on out as I know it ...

3/20 - Speed GT points night
3/27 - 1/12 scale points night
4/3 - Speed GT points night
4/10 - FINAL 1/12 scale points night
4/17 - Last regular Speed GT points night
4/24 - ? 1/12 scale fun night - enduro prep night ? - no points
5/1 - Speed GT Enduro - team points - FINAL points night

1/12 scale points end on 4/10/2007
Speed GT points end on 5/1/2007
No series points scheduled for 4/24/2007


----------



## Miller Time

It could always be a snow makeup day or maybe a run to replace your worst, in either class, that could be interesting.


----------



## sportpak

GT points tomorrow night ya punks!! Everybody ready?


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> GT points tomorrow night ya punks!! Everybody ready?


Nope, but my elbow is all warmed up for the after party. Are you finally going to get that Losi going?

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Nope, but my elbow is all warmed up for the after party. Are you finally going to get that Losi going?
> 
> -Sean


Correct language please  
that would be the post race debriefing :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Jak43; 
Devon would like me to remind you about the Chassis. He stripped it all down last night himself so I could have it ready by Sunday. Now if only he would show that much enthusiasm on race day.


----------



## nutz4rc

*April 1 Race*

I am mailing my entry for the April 1 on road. I haven't run 12th scale for some time. It should be fun. Summit is a great place to race off road in the summer but I have not run the carpet before. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sportpak

Come on out and get yerself a little carpet. It's a lot of fun..

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Nope, but my elbow is all warmed up for the after party. Are you finally going to get that Losi going?
> 
> -Sean


If this Losi get's going any faster your gonna be seeing more of it then you can handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Come on out and get yerself a little carpet. It's a lot of fun..
> 
> Ben


M'm a little carpet. Does it match the drapes....never mind it don't matter


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> M'm a little carpet. Does it match the drapes....never mind it don't matter


Since when does it matter.... :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> M'm a little carpet. Does it match the drapes....never mind it don't matter
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does it matter.... :hat:
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...

Sickos!! Just because Dale is old and the track is gray doesn't mean you two should be talking about these things! I swear, you race with some fellas before you truly know who they are...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Dale? Hell I thought he was talking about the Bush...nell


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Dale? Hell I thought he was talking about the Bush...nell



:freak:


----------



## sheath

Time's up on the pizza deal. See ya at the track!


----------



## Miller Time

sheath said:


> Anyone want to split a Papa John's large sausage pizza with me? I'm calling in and stopping by to get the carryout special ... $6 and change with tax. I'll be at the track shortly after 5 PM. You guys know I don't need to eat a whole large, so don't make me do it. Post here before 4:45.


A whole large, You should really watch those appetizers they will ruin you dinner


----------



## Miller Time

Hey yall;
B-Rad has been working on his people skills. He made a new friend tonight. Be sure to ask him about the cook!


----------



## sportpak

Had another rough night. I held Brad and Seth up. Got wrecked a few times. Wrecked John pretty bad on accident (sorry dude, you know I'm not normally like that). New car should be shipping today though. Let's see if I can have the little car ready for next week.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

Miller Time said:


> Hey yall;
> B-Rad has been working on his people skills. He made a new friend tonight. Be sure to ask him about the cook!


I'm still alive! I'll have you know I had trouble sleeping last night I was pretty distraught after seeing the cook  From now on it's beer only from that place.


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Had another rough night. I held Brad and Seth up. Got wrecked a few times. Wrecked John pretty bad on accident (sorry dude, you know I'm not normally like that). New car should be shipping today though. Let's see if I can have the little car ready for next week.
> 
> Ben


Didn't really affect me or the outcome so don't worry about it.


----------



## sportpak

Did he look like he had doodie under his finger nails? I hate when I drive my rc car with doodie under my nails. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## B-rad

Gil JR working for Kyosho


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey yall;
> B-Rad has been working on his people skills. He made a new friend tonight. Be sure to ask him about the cook!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive! I'll have you know I had trouble sleeping last night I was pretty distraught after seeing the cook  From now on it's beer only from that place.
Click to expand...

I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Donna brings his "special" 10th wing over after he complained about only getting nine and she proceeds to dump it in with all the others! Of course we had told Brad about how it probably wasnt' a good idea to complain about the food and then ask for more... THEN WE SAW THE COOK!!!!! No doubt the ingredients of that "special" BBQ sauce... LOL! I think we will be going to Break and Run from now on, especially considering how quiet we were with our comments and laughter...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Did he look like he had doodie under his finger nails? I hate when I drive my rc car with doodie under my nails. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


"She" Ben... if "she" had doodie problems, they would have been the LEAST of Brad's worries... the least I tell you... I wonder if Nate is ok?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> Gil JR working for Kyosho


Along with Josh, looking like a rock star...







big things could be coming from Kyosho...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

So, from now on if I go in and order some wings, and mention that I know those tuesday night guys, I'll get 'special' treatment too?


----------



## Miller Time

sheath said:


> So, from now on if I go in and order some wings, and mention that I know those tuesday night guys, I'll get 'special' treatment too?


Just have your affairs in order :drunk:


----------



## sportpak

My car shipped today. Hope it gets here Friday. I can't wait to fire up the "new car crack pipe". If it doesn't show up, I have to workon the bathroom.  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> My car shipped today. Hope it gets here Friday. I can't wait to fire up the "new car crack pipe". If it doesn't show up, I have to workon the bathroom.
> 
> Ben


Your car Shipped today?  Come on dude you did not run that bad. You could have let for car come home with you instead of making it find it's own ride home :hat:


----------



## sportpak

Put out or get out baby.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Put out or get out baby.


We all had that bumper sticker at one time or another :devil: ...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Sporty, YGPM


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Sporty, YGPM


Back at ya..


----------



## Guest

Type R is in da house.


----------



## Miller Time

Type 'R' bandwagon:
Mergy {good for 9 out of 10 }{wings that is}
Sethro
Fry-a-Burger
and the cat

Should be interesting to see who shows up and dialed in first.


----------



## Guest

Well I don't know about the others, but I really needed a new car. The XXXsG+ was pretty tired.


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> Well I don't know about the others, but I really needed a new car. The XXXsG+ was pretty tired.


Not sure about that David, it seemed awfully energetic on Tuesday with all of those cars bouncing of its front end!! :freak: LOL!!! j/k

-Sean


----------



## Guest

I did get a Pdub bumper for this one. LOL


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> I did get a Pdub bumper for this one. LOL


Well, try to make sure it doesn't get too big of a workout!

Summit 12th points series night tomorrow night. Looks like we'll have a few hot shoes trying to stop a winning streak. Who's in?

Hopefully we're ditching the horror show cook and getting boneless wings and beer from Break and Run after...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there. I got the 12 tuned up. Basically I put the transponder on it, so she's "dialed".

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Hopefully we're ditching the horror show cook and getting boneless wings and beer from Break and Run after...
> 
> -Sean


That was like a bad Tales From the Crypt Episode


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler, You'd better bring the T-force cuz that L-4 aint gonna b-nuf


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> That was like a bad Tales From the Crypt Episode


I even heard the creepy "dat dat daaaah!" music when we saw her, right before we (those who didn't order the wings) busted out laughing!! :freak: Funny how this smilie looks remarkably familiar...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> :freak: Funny how this smilie looks remarkably familiar...
> 
> -Sean


 :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Miller Time

Seam YGEM


----------



## Miller Time

Miller Time said:


> Hustler, You'd better bring the T-force cuz that L-4 aint gonna b-nuf


Sorry Sean...Forgot to tell you to also keep the T-force in one piece. :wave: 

At least the scenery was better than :freak:


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Sorry Sean...Forgot to tell you to also keep the T-force in one piece. :wave:
> 
> At least the scenery was better than :freak:


Nice run Ken. That new front end is sweet, but a little fragile. A big thanks to Ron for bringing me a new front arm!! And yes fellas, the waitresses at Break and Run are MUCH nicer to look at than at Michael's...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Ken, Sean
You have pm
David


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> Ken, Sean
> You have pm
> David


Back at you...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Had a great time racing 12th with you guys last night . Lots of close racing action and funnin around. Don't forget the final sunday on-road race of the year this weekend with the April Fools race. We have 19 wall plaques to give away along with several hundred dollars worth of door prizes thanks to Nicks Hobby Shop and Channel 55. Be sure to be there to help Summit Raceway celebrate five seasons of on-road racing this sunday. :hat:


----------



## sportpak

Dale and Scott you have PMs......

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Sean YGPM


----------



## sportpak

The new car should be ready for Tuesday. Ken asked for it, he may have to regret it. :devil: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Yeah...i Got 2 Cars Plus Spare Parts...how Bout You


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Yeah...i Got 2 Cars Plus Spare Parts...how Bout You


I too am properly stocked with spare parts for my foreign car. It would be interesting if we had a domestic manufacturer with a(nother) parts support issue...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

Yeah I'll need to be careful along with help from my Pdub tomorrow. :thumbsup: 
Parts are/were in stock at Horizon upon the release of the car....Nick's doesn't have any in stock.....


----------



## Guest

Anybody racing tomorrow have a tire truer w/touring arbor they can bring to the track tom?


----------



## sportpak

just got back from Black Label Society at Pieres. I haven't felt this clarity in a long time. It's a Zen-like experience.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> just got back from Black Label Society at Pieres. I haven't felt this clarity in a long time. It's a Zen-like experience.
> 
> Ben


You really should participate in the Post Race "Media Event" on Tuesday nights.


----------



## fergie

Sean, you got pm.


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Sean, you got pm.


Back at you old man...


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> You really should participate in the Post Race "Media Event" on Tuesday nights.


I wish I could more often. 430 comes awlful early. It's fun sitting with you guys as Sean starts us off "99 bottles of beer".

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> It's fun sitting with you guys as Sean starts us off "99 bottles of beer".
> 
> Ben


I usually don't count, or can't by then...

Speed GT this Tuesday night. I think this is the last of the individual points nights. Then the enduro in two weeks. Everyone got their rubbers on?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'm always safe, always ready. :thumbsup: 

This just in... the new car is ready to rock. I need just a few tweeks tomorrow at the track and we'll see what we have.  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'm always safe, always ready. :thumbsup:
> 
> This just in... the new car is ready to rock. I need just a few tweeks tomorrow at the track and we'll see what we have.
> 
> Ben


Don't worry  we'll Tweak your car after the buzzer :freak:


----------



## sheath

sheath said:


> Here is the Tuesday night schedule from here on out as I know it ...
> 
> 3/20 - Speed GT points night
> 3/27 - 1/12 scale points night
> 4/3 - Speed GT points night
> 4/10 - FINAL 1/12 scale points night
> 4/17 - Last regular Speed GT points night
> 4/24 - ? 1/12 scale fun night - enduro prep night ? - no points
> 5/1 - Speed GT Enduro - team points - FINAL points night
> 
> 1/12 scale points end on 4/10/2007
> Speed GT points end on 5/1/2007
> No series points scheduled for 4/24/2007


Two more individual points nights... 3rd and the 17th... enduro on May 1st.


----------



## Miller Time

Thanks Scott:
I for one, appreciate the time you put in keeping the website, results, and us updated.


----------



## sportpak

I think we should all take a second to appreciate everyone behind the scenes keeping this thing rolling. I feel everyone has a small part, but a few really carry the load. Thanks to Dale, Scott, Seth, John, Phil, and Nicks Hobby. I'm sure I missed a few, but your effort is appreciated.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Immortal words to live by...


----------



## sportpak

I think that belongs on the oval thread Sean. We're sofisticated 'round here. :hat: 

Ben

I might start shopping around for a Mini. I'd like to win the Mini Cup next year.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I might start shopping around for a Mini. I'd like to win the Mini Cup next year.


You want a MiniCup?  That explains a lot, Sorry for your luck


----------



## sportpak

It may be mini, but it's mighty!! 
I may even paint it pink. I got first dibs on pink! Ha!

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpink said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-pak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might start shopping around for a Mini. I'd like to win the Mini Cup next year.
> 
> 
> 
> You want a MiniCup?  That explains a lot, Sorry for your luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be mini, but it's mighty!!
> I may even paint it pink. I got first dibs on pink! Ha!
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...

WOW! This is NOT going in the direction I wanted...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> WOW! This is NOT going in the direction I wanted...
> 
> -Sean


I've been doing some homework on the Mini. HOOLLEEE CRAP! There are some guys taking this thing serious. Like, Karl vs Seth intensity. It's very interesting what they do to these things. I hope and can't wait to pull the pin on a 20 minute main.

And yes, mine will be pink.  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I've been doing some homework on the Mini. HOOLLEEE CRAP! There are some guys taking this thing serious. Like, Karl vs Seth intensity. It's very interesting what they do to these things. I hope and can't wait to pull the pin on a 20 minute main.
> 
> And yes, mine will be pink.
> 
> Ben


Homework on the Mini? Would that have been a self study course :tongue:


----------



## sportpak

:hat:

Sean has a PM......


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> :hat:
> 
> Sean has BO......


That's just not nice to be saying those sorts of things on Easter!

Tuesday night is the final points paying installment of the Summit 12th scale Tuesday night fights. Bring your little cars and your big cojones!

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Man...no racing today...I'm suffering from withdraw


----------



## sportpak

You need a day off man. Your frickin obsessed! Are you going to buy a Mini? It's not much of an extension, but it looks like a lot of fun.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> You need a day off man. Your frickin obsessed! Are you going to buy a Mini? It's not much of an extension, but it looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Ben


Mini ? Me? yeah then I could run another class. 

Yeah, I'll probably get one for rubber tire and one for foam just incase!


----------



## Miller Time

Since the week between the last individual GT points and the Enduro is a no pointer for 1/12th...
...anyone else up for T/C foam stock????


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Since the week between the last individual GT points and the Enduro is a no pointer for 1/12th...
> ...anyone else up for T/C foam stock????


That sounds like fun... I'm sure the Losi camp has a few front motor cars left over to experiment with...

-Sean


----------



## convikt

Miller Time said:


> Since the week between the last individual GT points and the Enduro is a no pointer for 1/12th...
> ...anyone else up for T/C foam stock????


Whats the date, you can count me in


----------



## Hustler

convikt said:


> Whats the date, you can count me in


We are talking about two Tuesday nights from tomorrow. It would be April 24th. I thought you worked second, Garth?

-Sean


----------



## convikt

No, I work 3rd shift, about 20 mins from the track. I would have to show up in my sexy Deister uniform, and go strait there....I have sacrificed more, for a lot less..lol


----------



## Hustler

convikt said:


> No, I work 3rd shift, about 20 mins from the track. I would have to show up in my sexy Deister uniform, and go straight there....I have sacrificed more, for a lot less..lol


That's awesome! We'll see you there on the 24th! What about the rest of your crew? And are there any other TC foam stockers out there that want to race Summit that Tuesday night?

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

That's 3... that makes a class... anyone else got an extra T/C...Ben.
I'll bring an extra body and I could probably spare a tire or 2


----------



## convikt

Hustler said:


> That's awesome! We'll see you there on the 24th! What about the rest of your crew? And are there any other TC foam stockers out there that want to race Summit that Tuesday night?
> 
> -Sean


should be 3-4 of us


----------



## Guest

Hustler said:


> That's awesome! We'll see you there on the 24th! What about the rest of your crew? And are there any other TC foam stockers out there that want to race Summit that Tuesday night?
> 
> -Sean


Sean
If I bring you those Parma's can you true em down for me for that day? If yes than count me in too.


----------



## Hustler

dasupacat said:


> Sean
> If I bring you those Parma's can you true em down for me for that day? If yes than count me in too.


Not a problem. Bring 'em tonight and I'll have them back to you next Tuesday...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Convict +3 or 4
Hustler
Dasupacat
Miller time
That makes a full class
3 more and we'll have a 'B' main


----------



## jak43

There will be a test and tune this Sunday, April 15 from 9:00 till 4:00. It would be a great time to get that Speed GT car setup for points night or the enduro.

John


----------



## Miller Time

For those unfamiliar, Test and tune is a great time to also GET HELP with your set-up. Not just show up and turn laps with no gain. There will be others willing to help those wanting help.


----------



## sportpak

The Mini is in the mail. Before the end of the year Sean and I need to have a "ESPn green-white-checkers finish" with these things.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler:
I'm going to set up the Gen-X for 19T to run Sunday at the test and tune, you up for it...
or are you afraid.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Hustler:
> I'm going to set up the Gen-X for 19T to run Sunday at the test and tune, you up for it...
> or are you afraid.


...not afraid of you, but the little car stuff is in a box until the leaves change...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Got the Mini last night. Tuesday we need to have a practice grudge match. Sean, can I run my 13.5 BL? :thumbsup: 

That was a cheap-ish shot. Seriously though, I should have mine ready. Let's run some laps. Mine won't be hopped up or dialed yet either, so it should be pretty close.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Got the Mini last night. Tuesday we need to have a practice grudge match. Sean, can I run my 13.5 BL? :thumbsup:
> That was a cheap-ish shot.
> Ben


Not cheap-ish!  Sean has those 'special' brushed motors that keep up with the 13.5, they can even out qualify a 13.5 brushless. :wave:


----------



## sportpak

This weeks the last regular GT points night. Should be a barn burner. Hopefully Seth has the R rolling. Drop in a speedo and the Mini is rolling. Hope Sean has his ready. I don't have a big battery yet. I had a few Venom batteries I was able to cycle into decent shape. Should work well for a little practice. It's weird working on the Mini, then jumping into the R. Apples and oranges.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Yeah....


----------



## Guest

Aww. how cute.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Yeah....


It's is so nice of you to set up a car for your wife.


----------



## sheath

I didn't realize how close the race for the Speed GT point championship was until I got home and started to enter the points in the speadsheet. The first time through I forgot to add the point for TQ, and thought that Seth and Brad ended up in a tie. But with the TQ point, and the battle back from last place to second in the A-Main, Seth secured first place by a single point. The points spreadsheet is posted on the results page of the website, or follow this link;
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/gtpoints.pdf


----------



## Miller Time

What a great season, Scott's observation as to the closeness of the points goes all the way down the list. Starting with the top 3 shuffling, 5 and 6th flip flopping and farther down the list the average spread was only about 3 or 4 points, truely good racing throughout.

Well it's over and as Sethro passes the B1 number on to B-Rad, I'm looking forward to next season already. It promises to be a good one with a few changes including a stock GT class which should see some even tighter racing.

But it ain't over, The team race is still up for grabs with the Enduro promising to be a barn stormer. 1st place Team Zink seems to be short an old man, tied for 2nd teams Rhino and SJN should have a truly epic battle and either could steal 1st.


----------



## airborn

Scott,

Hey when are the lap times going to be posted for tues night? 

Yeah!! what a barn burner... After B-rad knocked me on my lid in the 3rd turn of the main and I was flipped to the back of the pack like a hockey puck, I kinda thought it was all over for me. All I can say is I love the 7min races.

Man the points really came down to the last race.

thanks 
seth


----------



## sheath

For now, here are tuesdays results...

http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway041707.html

I put them out there, and then forgot to add a link on the results page. Sorry. On the bright side, it's only Thursday, and someone let me know something was missing on the website. You guys are getting better.


----------



## sportpak

I think Brads move on Seth in that A main was dirty and premeditated.  Shame on you Brad.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Interesting food for thought, LRP has released a series of brushless motors in line with Novak's SS line.
They advertise a 15.5 = to 27 and a 13.5 = to a 23 as well as a few others, This could reflect a shift in Novaks line or perhaps another option for T/C and 1/12 stock to truely make them equal to brushed.


----------



## sportpak

Let's not get that started on this thread....

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

It's just thought as we think about what to allow next season. 
At least we decided to ban LIPO... 

Or maybe that was just in my mind


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> It's just thought as we think about what to allow next season.
> At least we decided to ban LIPO...
> 
> Or maybe that was just in my mind


The things that go on in your mind... Dale likes Lipo, so I don't think it's going anywhere. Seriously, we have some good ideas for next year. If GT1 or 2 gets thin, I say we run them together to keep things interesting. I can't see a 13.5 being completly out to lunch. We need to work on keeping the energy of the first half of the season to carry through the second half.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> We need to work on keeping the energy of the first half of the season to carry through the second half.
> 
> Ben


AMEN brother


----------



## sportpak

Not everyone is psychotic like you Ken.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> I think Brads move on Seth in that A main was dirty and premeditated.  Shame on you Brad.
> 
> Ben



Yep! I ment to bump him wide not on his top. It's not my fault he lost it like a Bitc# on a straightaway  :devil: 

Seth, congrats on the Speed GT points series!


----------



## airborn

Thanks Brad. Even though I know you think Im a [email protected]%K :wave: 

I hope I will be able to race with you guys next season, or even over the summer. Not to sure what shift I will be on.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

We have to tear down the track for the Monster Trucks saturday. Maybe this would be a good time afterwords to set up the enduro track.


----------



## wallyworld

Enduro Track is set up to try tuesday.


----------



## Hustler

We're running foam tire TCs tomorrow night at Summit. Or you could practice the enduro layout. Wings and beer at Break and Run afterwards...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

How did the TCS go for this weekend Sean? Next time my Mini shows up it's gonna be dialed. Shocks, tires, and bearings...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> How did the TCS go for this weekend Sean? Next time my Mini shows up it's gonna be dialed. Shocks, tires, and bearings...
> 
> Ben


It's the 29th. I'm sure I'll remember something from that weekend to report back. Good deal with the Mini. I'll probably have some inside information for you when I get back...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

My fault. I thought it was this last weekend. I'll tell you what I've learned and what I'm doing to mine. I have the thing almost hopped up to the hilt and I'm still WELL under $200. It's all tuning from here along with driving it.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Dale you got a PM...


----------



## Guest

Hustler said:


> We're running foam tire TCs tomorrow night at Summit. Or you could practice the enduro layout. Wings and beer at Break and Run afterwards...
> 
> -Sean


The car is ready Sean. Thanx again for buzzing my foams. Anybody else gonna play with the foamies tom?


----------



## sportpak

I'm scared of foam tires...


----------



## Miller Time

I'll be running foams.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'm scared of foam tires...


Thats it, just sit in the corner and play with you little pink car, Leave the Foams racing to us.


----------



## sportpak

Foams too expensive...


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Foams too expensive...


I have extras that I'll give you if you want to run, even a body, NO EXCUSES


----------



## Guest

peer pressure lol


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I'm scared of foam tires...
> 
> 
> dasupacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> peer pressure lol
Click to expand...

I bet you can't even inhale!


----------



## sportpak

I was gonna run the rubbers. I have some work to do on the Mini. I don't wanna be wrenching on TC all night. I slaved all weekend at the track, didn't have any time for wrenching. I'll be as prepared as Sean tonight. :freak: Can I get a racers minute.....

Ben


----------



## Guest

Ben
Cmon' everybody else is doing it...lol. I can help you with setting up your R.


----------



## sportpak

I picture the three of you in grade school, hanging out behind the school, leather jackets and high tops, smoking cigarettes... :dude:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I picture the three of you in grade school, hanging out behind the school, leather jackets and high tops, smoking cigarettes... :dude:


Conversely, were you the guy saying, "...and this one time, at band camp!..."

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I was cool enough to not be in band camp. Just barely.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I was cool enough to not be in band camp. Just barely.
> 
> Ben


Don't sweat it, that's good enough. Here's your cigarette...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for letting me drive the Mini last night Ben. That was fun.


----------



## sportpak

Is the Mini rubbing off on all you macho men??

Ben


----------



## Hustler

TA 05 MS


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Is the Mini rubbing off on all you macho men??
> 
> Ben


 That thing comes complete with electronic speed control, body, motor and everything but radio system and paint for around $95.00 right?


----------



## sportpak

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCPW0&P=7

This is what I got. It's the M04L. All it needed was a servo and reciever. I added ball bearings. Sean has the Swift M03M kit I believe. It's the same thing but has almost all the ball bearings you need and a few mm shorter in wheelbase. Cool stuff. Lots of mayhem in a small little package.

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

Can I get a mini with...

Foam tire, Brushless, Li-Po


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCPW0&P=7
> 
> This is what I got. It's the M04L. All it needed was a servo and reciever. I added ball bearings. Sean has the Swift M03M kit I believe. It's the same thing but has almost all the ball bearings you need and a few mm shorter in wheelbase. Cool stuff. Lots of mayhem in a small little package.
> 
> BEn


The M03 and the M04 are NOT the same thing. The M04 is RWD and the M03 is FWD. They handle very different and the M03 is the one I think we should concentrate on. Ben, if yours is FWD then it's a 3, or your driving it backwards...

I have the Swift M03M # 58368. 

We're talking about offering one of two different packages for the Mechanic's race. 

1st would be the Swift, the necessary ball bearings to finish off the car, and a SMC 4200 stick pack. 

The 2nd would be the M03R # 49417, the old Mini Cooper body, silver can Mabuchi motor, and a SMC 4200 for a higher amount.

The advantage to launching the class this way is we will get a good price break if we get like 15 people involved and make our purchases all at once...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

My fault. M03L is correct. I've read that the blue plastic in the R kit is soft and not durable for what we're gonna do to them.

We need to look into the battery thing. We can do 1 4200 stick for $40+, or get three of the Venom 3000 or 3300 batteries for the same or less. This may be a better way for someone wanting to run the thing all night, or someone who doesn't want to baby a 4200 pack. The voltage would be superior, but we may need to spek a battery and even impound them to keep cost reasonable and under control. We'll talk about that later. Talk is that if this is going to work we need to clamp down on it and govern everything. Somebody would have a new battery every other week or 10 motors looking for a sweet one. 

Ben


----------



## Guest

Are we using the house transponders for the enduro again?


----------



## sportpak

We will I believe. We first have to see how many people show up. If it's only 10 people, then we'll have to modify the program a little bit. 

I ordered some more arms from Horizon. We can buy Mini parts there too. I finally found some one stop shopping for all three of my cars.

Ben


----------



## fergie

sportpak said:


> Foams too expensive...


 Ben, buy fewer cars then you can afford to run foams!!! :freak:


----------



## sportpak

Nah...I'd get bored running only one car. I like to be deversified and well rounded. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## fergie

sportpak said:


> Nah...I'd get bored running only one car. I like to be deversified and well rounded. :hat:
> 
> Ben


You have three. One less would buy foams for a season and you would still have two.


----------



## Guest

Stock foam was fun tues. night. Car handled great.


----------



## sheath

I thought this was interesting...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=183591


----------



## sportpak

NOOOWWW your talking!!

I think I'd hear that drivetrain howling for days afterward though. :freak: 

Ben


----------



## sheath

Tuesday May 1st is the Speed GT Enduro. The last blast for the team points this season, and the last chance for roadcourse for a few weeks. Who is going to be there??


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there. Bet Ken will be too.
BEn


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'll be there. Bet Ken will be too.
> BEn


i'M PLANNING TO RUN 2 CARS :freak:


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> i'M PLANNING TO RUN 2 CARS :freak:


Mini??


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Mini??


NO THAT WOULD BE 1 1/2


----------



## jak43

Ken, you have a pm.


----------



## sportpak

It's gonna be sunny and 77 tomorrow. What kind of enduro are we looking at?  

Ben


----------



## airborn

I will be there.

I also need to talk about a idea I have for speed GT next year, it has to do with rewards for over all points up to 10th place........ I will take care of all the details and I suppose that I am in charge of this aspect of GT. At least thats what Dale told me over at the pool hall....

What do you guys think of an extra $3 dollars per entry just on GT night? That would only be 7 nights per season? I am thinking about a cash pay back up to 10th place in the over all points per season....

what do you think?

seth


----------



## sportpak

How about we just get it over with and write you and Brad a check now. Anybody else smell a rat??

Seriously, unless you figure out how to properly handicap everyone, so EVERYONE has a solid chance, it's totally unfair. If it was properly handicapped, then there'd be problems because dudes like Puff are getting better each week. So he'd be breaking out of his average every week, making him tough to beat. So then if you and Brad won every race, but still lost all the money, how would you feel?

Example:
If we bowled for $5 pot games, you'd want (and need  ) 50 pins handicap to even be close to being fair. Why would the other 20 guys want to race for money, when in all reality, there's only 5 or so places to finish inside the money. 

Ben


----------



## airborn

ok. Just a thought.

any other ideas?


----------



## airborn

It was the top ten guys. And brad and I didnt win every week? also there is a good chance I wont even be in next year. I just wanted some thing to keep intrest and be raceing for a prize or some thing, I guess thats just not it maybe a traveling troughy? But that is just one guy, I really wanted to do some thing for the top 10 racers since the points are always so close.

seth


----------



## airborn

or maybe still take like $2 per person on GT nights and at the end of the season use the $ to buy placks for the top ten positions and even for teams then the extra for pizza and door prizes. And the only way you can go is if you have raced a GT night. I sorta like this idea. Yes it sort of sounds a bit much but it dosent have to be it could just be a get to gether to celibrate the hole GT thing and what we have done the hole year...

any thoughts..

seth


----------



## Miller Time

I agree we need something to keep the interest and excitement all season. I also think the season should be the fall/winter season with 15 or so races and lets use the 2 5th tuesdays that show up free drop nights or something. The longer 1/12th season was more exciting. as it gave more time for events to unfold and drivers to shift around the placings


----------



## sportpak

I agree that we need something to help things spicy. I don't at all hate the prize fund idea, but we have to make it fair. Would GT1 and 2 be separate? I'd hate to see things get too complicated. That causes burnout. I like the placks and door prize idea. 

We could have $5 snake races with the Mini. This could possibly encourage cheating, but it would be fun too.

We can fight over it tonight....
Ben


----------



## Hustler

Memphis TCS Results

Had some fun. :freak: 

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Did you have enough fun to make you miss this Saturday racin'?

Ben


----------



## Guest

Sean
Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Did you have enough fun to make you miss this Saturday racin'?
> 
> Ben


Go with next year and find out...



dasupacat said:


> Sean
> Good job.


Thanks David. I could have gone for the win but I would have probably wrecked instead...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Memphis TCS Results
> 
> Had some fun. :freak:
> 
> -Sean


You ran really well man! Both cars in the A main is awesome. If we can run the Mini this coming year, we may have something for them next time. I kick myself for not going.  

Notice the results people. 61 Mini entries..... :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You ran really well man! Both cars in the A main is awesome. If we can run the Mini this coming year, we may have something for them next time. I kick myself for not going.
> 
> Notice the results people. 61 Mini entries..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben. Your right, Minis were outrageous. These cars are so cool to race. They aren't real fast on the straights, but we were only two laps off the GT1 and GT2 pace. This is because they handle very well and are very raceable. 

I borrowed a motor from Wes Woods, who was TQ in GT1, and I was still down on power. But the infield is where I was running well. I pulled the ball stud out of the upright while running seventh and dropped out. 

If I had built the R I would have had aluminum uprights and that wouldn't have happened. BTW, the M03R is off the chain sexy!! I'll bring it to the track some Saturday. 

We have GOT to get this class going, we're missing out on some great racing that could also let us go out of town, or have them come here...










-Sean


----------



## sheath

Results from the Speed GT are posted on www.summitrcraceway.com. I may need a ruling from someone official. Two teams had 'substitute' independent drivers because of missing regular members. I went ahead and added the team points earned to the teams. Close racing for enduro tonight, with 3 different teams holding first place at some point in the race.
There will be no Tuesday night roadcourse for the rest of May, but will begin again the first Tuesday in June, and will run on alternating Tuesdays.


----------



## sportpak

Great season fellas. Car was feeling good last night. I have high hopes for the R next year. 13.5, TC body, LiPo, and several sets of new tires. Future looks bright. I had way too many cars this season. I found a keeper.

Those Mini parts are looking pretty sexxxy Sean. Scott had his in there last night. It's all dolled up with the goodies he needs. So that's a solid three in the house. A couple more and we'll have a epidemic on our hands. Ken is still showing resistance....

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Scott, I think Seth agreed before the start that the Team would not recieve points for the Substitute driver.

Ben, the last thing I need is another option of classes to run.


----------



## sheath

Thanks for the clarification Ken. I'll re-post the results spreadsheet with that change.


----------



## wallyworld

Congrats to the enduro winners Team Rhino ( Eric, matt, and Ken). The first hour three different teams took turns leading before the Rhino team finally established a solid lead. Thanks for filling in for me David so Team Stang could race. What car was you using? I seen you take several hard hits and you didn't brake. Also I wanted to mention that John Kissel drove 85 laps during his first stint of driving.


----------



## wallyworld

Looks like you had a good time down there Sean. :hat: By the way, how's our little buddy doing?


----------



## Guest

wallyworld said:


> Congrats to the enduro winners Team Rhino ( Eric, matt, and Ken). The first hour three different teams took turns leading before the Rhino team finally established a solid lead. Thanks for filling in for me David so Team Stang could race. What car was you using? I seen you take several hard hits and you didn't brake. Also I wanted to mention that John Kissel drove 85 laps during his first stint of driving.


No problem Dale. I ran the Type R. It held up pretty well.


----------



## Miller Time

You and Ben both were running the type-R.

They seem pretty durable...in the right hands.


----------



## sportpak

The type Rs like a gentle, tender hand..


----------



## kgwomack

Hi everyone, I just thought that I would touch base. I have been reaaallly busy at my new job. I really hated not being able to race the GT series to the end. But there is always next year. Sounds like you have been having alot of fun. I just want to let you all know that I will be not be able to race for awhile. This means that I am willing to sell a few things.

I have the following items for sale:

2 Competition Electronics Turbo 35 GFX's $275.00 ea 
4200 NMHI WC batteries. I have 2, very new run 3 times. 35.00 ea.

If interested please call me at (260) 602-6127
I work in Indianapolis all week, so call.

Thanx,
Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

The Tamiya website has been permanently tainted...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

World wide web baby! What's up with that guy in front? Is he special?

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

Hey, That Bear's Fan...
Is That William Perry?


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Hey, That Bear's Fan...
> Is That William Perry?


Oh, now I see the family resemblance...


----------



## Guest

Wow. We have a celebrity among us. :dude:


----------



## sportpak

We got lots of work left to do...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u2l8K6aabI

Ben


----------



## Hustler

This looks like we'd be able to run all sorts of different bodies, it's the soon to be released TA05IFS...


----------



## Guest

Interesting.


----------



## sportpak

You could run some slammed bodies with that. 

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

WE could maybe fit F-1 bodies to em.
what-cha think Sean


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> WE could maybe fit F-1 bodies to em.
> what-cha think Sean


Trashman is going to start twitching as soon as he reads the words "Tamiya" & "F1"...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

This thread has gotten lonely...  

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I'm still here


----------



## Hustler

This would have cheered you up Ben...











or this...


----------



## sportpak

That thing is pretty sick!! Is this the evolution of the 416MSX? I know it's gonna have a 416 worthy price tag. Cool car.

The IFS is pretty trick looking. I bet a chassis geek like Brad would love figuring out how different rocker ratios affect yaw or whatever  .

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*????*

Any 1/12th onroad going on over there this summer? or is the roadcoarse open for practice at all? if so what days? "thanks"
Frank


----------



## Hustler

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Any 1/12th onroad going on over there this summer? or is the roadcoarse open for practice at all? if so what days? "thanks"
> Frank


Frank, we have no plans to run 12th over the summer, YET. If you know of a few guys who want to travel we could probably set up a Sunday to run... Dale?.. John?..


-Sean


----------



## yokman

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Any 1/12th onroad going on over there this summer? or is the roadcoarse open for practice at all? if so what days? "thanks"
> Frank



Frank-your too fast and i dont think the carpet can handle you running on it in the summer.i seen ya burn up every rug ya ran on this year and it was winter :wave:


----------



## wallyworld

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Any 1/12th onroad going on over there this summer? or is the roadcoarse open for practice at all? if so what days? "thanks"
> Frank


 Hi Frank. Roadcoarse is set up for practice now. Track is open noon till 9 pm Mon., Tues., Thurs., and Fri. If you got a Spektrum you can come in and run on saturdays while us ******** run outdoors Off-Road. Probably be a couple of us race 1/12 with ya if we know in advance. Also don't forget we will start doing some sunday oval test and tunes starting late July. Tell your dad I said hey.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*......*

Sounds good Dale. i'll prolly be down for a friday practice day pretty soon. im new to this onroad stuff & just wanna get some practice turn'n right. "thanks"


----------



## ToddFalkowski

If you guys plan a practice or race day for 12th this summer, please let me know- depending on when I may want to take a ride over!

Thanks!


----------



## wallyworld

ToddFalkowski said:


> If you guys plan a practice or race day for 12th this summer, please let me know- depending on when I may want to take a ride over!
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi Todd. Would a friday work for you?


----------



## B-rad

wallyworld said:


> Hi Todd. Would a friday work for you?



Hmm 1/12th scale sounds fun and not too much work


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> Hmm 1/12th scale sounds fun and not too much work


There were a couple of guys there with 12th scales on Saturday. Besides the obvious setup issues, it was apparent that there is no traction in the track at all. We would have to do some track prep and get a bunch of us together to make it fun. So, who's in and when?

-Sean


----------



## jak43

I would be willing to open the track on a Sunday if anyone was interested. Maybe like June 10 or 17. We could do one Sunday race in June, July and August if anyone was interested. I'd like to get my foam stock touring car setup. 

John


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> I would be willing to open the track on a Sunday if anyone was interested. Maybe like June 10 or 17. We could do one Sunday race in June, July and August if anyone was interested. I'd like to get my foam stock touring car setup.
> 
> John


I'm up for a little Sunday foam TC Stock. Ken? David? Ben? Garth? Mike? 


Bueller?... Bueller?... bueller?...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Frank Ulbrik said:


> Sounds good Dale. i'll prolly be down for a friday practice day pretty soon. im new to this onroad stuff & just wanna get some practice turn'n right. "thanks"


 Frank and Todd. Can you come guys down for a while on a sunday? These guys are just looking for a good excuse to get together and run some hot laps on the carpet.


----------



## Guest

I'm down for either date.
David


----------



## Miller Time

jak43 said:


> I would be willing to open the track on a Sunday if anyone was interested. Maybe like June 10 or 17. We could do one Sunday race in June, July and August if anyone was interested. I'd like to get my foam stock touring car setup.
> 
> John



You no me...I ain't enough smart to stay away, I'll run GT, foam stock, 1/12, mini, slot car and any thing else i can race :hat:

But I'm pretty busy so you may have to call and remind me


----------



## sportpak

Your a RC whore Ken. If it's scale and goes fast, your gonna race it.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*........*

whenever you guys decide to run is fine with me. What class(motors) is everyone running in 1/12th, so i know what to get ready? "thanks"
Frank


----------



## Miller Time

Frank Ulbrik said:


> whenever you guys decide to run is fine with me. What class(motors) is everyone running in 1/12th, so i know what to get ready? "thanks"
> Frank


good question... anyone up for 19t or 4300


----------



## Guest

I don't care.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Frank Ulbrik said:


> whenever you guys decide to run is fine with me. What class(motors) is everyone running in 1/12th, so i know what to get ready? "thanks"
> Frank


Same here... I'm pretty much open. A friday night will work, a sunday will work as well (although there's some oval racing going on this summer around our way in Elkhart) 

Ill keep a closer eye on this thread- you guys come up with some ideas, I'll try to get out there. May be able to bring a few guys from this way as well- Aaron, maybe a few others.....


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> good question... anyone up for 19t or 4300


Remember the track is REALLY green. I think stock would do just fine. If we decide to move to 19T during the day, cool, but I think we should all be thinking stock until the track comes around. So, bring your stock stuff and pack a 19T just in case...

-Sean


----------



## acyrier

I might be able to make it once a month..especially if it's raining.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*....*

Stocks cool with me. Im pretty new to this 1/12th stuff anyways.


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Remember the track is REALLY green. I think stock would do just fine. If we decide to move to 19T during the day, cool, but I think we should all be thinking stock until the track comes around. So, bring your stock stuff and pack a 19T just in case...
> 
> -Sean


brushless 13.5??
If I got to keep up with you and B-rad I need all the help I can get


----------



## jak43

The road course will be open on Sunday, June 10 for practice and perhaps racing if enough people show up. Doors will open at 9:00 and if there are enough entries racing will start at noon. We will also have another Sunday race in July (have not decided on a date yet). I will bring my stock foam touring car along with a Speed Gt car. I know that there will probably be some 1/12 scale cars there too.

John


----------



## ToddFalkowski

I just might be able to make it on the 10th.... Throw me in the "maybe" column. Stock is fine by me, too....


----------



## sportpak

airborn, hustler, miller time, and trashman have PMs..

Ben


----------



## smoothie

The new TC5 has finally arrived. Anyone ran one yet?? Will the track always be set up on road course this summer?


----------



## Guest

I believe so. There will be some racing on the 10th as posted earlier. Come out if you have one.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Hey guys, I won't make it on the 10th. (Kids wanna see Tony Hawk)


----------



## Hustler

ToddFalkowski said:


> Hey guys, I won't make it on the 10th. (Kids wanna see Tony Hawk)


No sweat Todd. TC and 12th stock will be there for whoever decides to run...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Dave and Seth has a PM..


----------



## wallyworld

On-road action returns to Summit Raceway June 12 & 26, racing starts at 7pm.


----------



## sportpak

Can't wait to get a little carpet. TC felt decent on Saturday. I have a few things to try. Gotta make this Lipo thing work..

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Should have the GT rules very soon.


----------



## sportpak

I wanna run race bodies with my BL/Lipo. Ken's doin' it. :hat: 

Ben


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> I wanna run race bodies with my BL/Lipo. Ken's doin' it. :hat:
> 
> Ben


You two locals have turned into some renegades...lol.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I wanna run race bodies with my BL/Lipo. Ken's doin' it. :hat:
> 
> Ben


I'm working on a 2.4Ghz wireless brushless motor with superconductor magnets. and does the gas gap door and glovebox door count, cuz then thats 2 doors


----------



## sportpak

I can paint marker in a couple extra doors. I wanna go fast.......

BEn


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I can paint marker in a couple extra doors. I wanna go fast.......
> 
> BEn


...and we've seen you mark a couple of corners with paint from your door too!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I think that happens when you drive through me on the straight when your putting me 2 laps down...oh wait...that's my t-bar problem.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> ...oh wait...that's my t-bar problem.
> 
> Ben


Mmmmm he said Bar :drunk:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I think that happens when you drive through me...oh wait...that's my t-bar problem.
> 
> Ben


Please stop Ben, this is not doing either of our reputations any good... 

Folks, none of this is true... go back to your own threads now, move along, nothing to see here...

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Hustler said:


> Folks, none of this is true... go back to your own threads now, move along, nothing to see here...
> 
> -Sean


....These are not the droids that you are looking for. Move along.


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> ....These are not the droids that you are looking for. Move along.












...exactly...

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Just a reminder. The track will be open this Sunday, June 10 at 9:00 AM for a test and tune on the carpet road course. Also there is racing on Tuesday night too.

John


----------



## sportpak

I can't make it Sunday. Hope the turnout is good Tuesday. I'm gonna start testing the 13.5/Carbon 3200 Lipo combination. I have some other ideas as well.
Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I can't make it Sunday. Hope the turnout is good Tuesday. I'm gonna start testing the 13.5/Carbon 3200 Lipo combination. I have some other ideas as well.
> Ben


What now? A propeller? 6 wheels?

...you freak...  :lol:


-Sean


----------



## Guest

Fellas
Looks like I won't be able to make it Sun. My lady will be working 3rd shift Sat. night which leaves me with fatherly duties with the 9 mo. old Sun. while she sleeps. Wish I could make.
David


----------



## Miller Time

bring the 9 month old, it'll give Sean some one to talk too


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> bring the 9 month old, it'll give Sean some one to talk too


She's probably better conversation than I'm used to at the track...

-Sean


----------



## mdavidson

ok, are we going to race, or just run some laps? also, how about the tires?what are you runnin Sean? you gonna bring out the ol' shaft drive or you gonna run that chassis you stole out from under me? I got 2 guys coming up from indy also and i think thay have the 4300 brushless and no rubber tires. i can get them some stock motors together if thats what we need. please let me know ty mitch


----------



## wallyworld

Hi Mitch. We'll see tomorrow what you guys want to do and go with that. Lookin forward to seeing you and friends. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## Hustler

mdavidson said:


> ok, are we going to race, or just run some laps? also, how about the tires?what are you runnin Sean? you gonna bring out the ol' shaft drive or you gonna run that chassis you stole out from under me? I got 2 guys coming up from indy also and i think thay have the 4300 brushless and no rubber tires. i can get them some stock motors together if thats what we need. please let me know ty mitch


Bring everything, I'm running the stolen car hopefully...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Bring everything, I'm running the stolen car hopefully...
> 
> -Sean


that's Sean...Drive It Like You Stole It :dude:


----------



## sportpak

Hey Ken, I'm getting FiOS installed on the 22ed. You gonna be down here in our ghetto? I want all the channels, and I mean the GOOD channel. I'll have some beer cold.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Hey Ken, I'm getting FiOS installed on the 22ed. You gonna be down here in our ghetto? I want all the channels, and I mean the GOOD channel. I'll have some beer cold.
> 
> Ben


I look for your order, it is possible to request it. Do you have a morning or afternoon order?


----------



## jak43

Thanks to everyone who made the test and tune on Sunday. Foam stock touring car looks like it will be very competitive on Sundays this year. We even got a groove in the track by the end of the day with only 6 touring cars running. 

John


----------



## Crptracer

Hey guys I really enjoyed myself sunday and I am looking forward to coming up from Indy to race with you all....I was the guy w/ the TC5 that was tryin to get around the track.....Hopefully w/ a few more test and tunes I will be ready for the upcoming season.......Thanks for the fun


----------



## sportpak

Bring it on back man. We need a AE presence back at the track. We have a bunch of Losi. Sean brings all 8 of his Tammys to keep the ratio fair and square.

Ken, I have a 1-5pm window. Means you won't be there until 7ish right? I have some worries about some of the do-dads and where they'll go. You racing tomorrow?

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Means you won't be there until 7ish right? I have some worries about some of the do-dads and where they'll go. You racing tomorrow?
> 
> Ben


They will work the dodads where you want if it is feasible.
Yeah I'm racing tommorow...2 wheels, unless it rains but I'll stop by the track on my way home


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:



> Hey guys I really enjoyed myself sunday and I am looking forward to coming up from Indy to race with you all....I was the guy w/ the TC5 that was tryin to get around the track.....Hopefully w/ a few more test and tunes I will be ready for the upcoming season.......Thanks for the fun


It was good to have you guys come up, even if you did bring Mitch! j/k! Glad my pit antics didn't drive anyone away, again...

I'm sure with a little work we could have you up to speed in no time. Try to plan on being here for the next test 'n tune (I don't think it has been scheduled yet) and we'll see how much improvement we can make on that AE car.

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Man we will be back for sure and I am sorry to say Mitch will be with us(ha ha) but what can u do. I am just awaiting the annoucement of the next test and tune...I will be better prepared this time....hopefully.....Sean you guys were great it wouldnt be much fun without any pit comedy.....I gotta say Stock foam looks to be a great class to run.....


----------



## Crptracer

*Im back again*

I know only idiots post back to back its like talking to yourself...I am going to purchase a setup board for the before mention TC5....Where or from what manufacturer will I recieve the most bang for the I have looked at the new integy setup station2 and the ever popular Hudy do any of them incoporate scales? well give me your opinons(Iknow Sean will) Ive only been to summit once and Im pretty sure I will hear from Sean....Thanks again


----------



## Miller Time

Both stations are good, I and a few others use the integy...Sean uses the Hudy. The Hudy is better if only for the precision of the bearings at the pivot point instead of bushings and washers.
tentatively the last Sunday in July (I think) is what John said to be the next Test and Tune and then more regular up until we open every Sunday I think in Mid Sept.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Crptracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to purchase a setup board for the before mention TC5....Where or from what manufacturer will I recieve the most bang for the I have looked at the new integy setup station2 and the ever popular Hudy do any of them incoporate scales?
> 
> 
> 
> Both stations are good, I and a few others use the integy...Sean uses the Hudy. The Hudy is better if only for the precision of the bearings at the pivot point instead of bushings and washers.
> tentatively the last Sunday in July (I think) is what John said to be the next Test and Tune and then more regular up until we open every Sunday I think in Mid Sept.
Click to expand...

I have the Integy setup system and it is a good piece. I recently acquired the Hudy and it is better. I'm willing to part with the Integy. If you'd like it send me a PM and we can discuss saving you some scratch...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Man the last sunday in july is a long ways off any reasoning behind that.....I am not complaning but wandering is it just due to dirt track or just other obligations??...Hey are u guys running your lathes off power supplies or the 3 cell packs??? I am looking for an adjustable power supply to run my dyno,lathe and truer....Maybe not the dyno it requires 75amp I beleive and of course it needs to be regulated.....Just wandered I forgot to check sunday to see what you guys were useing...I apologize for all the questions....also due you guys have rules and regulations posted on the net for summit...like ride height and so on......Thanks


----------



## sportpak

13.5 TC is going to be a lot of fun. The lower power makes the chassis setup much more forgiving. Car felt pretty good. With some more tuning I could be a handful in the GT2 class. I really think I'd run better in GT1 with this motor. 

Ben


----------



## sheath

Crptracer said:


> ....also due you guys have rules and regulations posted on the net for summit...like ride height and so on......Thanks


You can check them out at this link...
http://www.geocities.com/madtrashman/0607rules.html

These are last years rules and are subject to some change, but I think the min. weight, ride height, etc. will remain the same. This link is also on the front page of the website.


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> 13.5 TC is going to be a lot of fun. The lower power makes the chassis setup much more forgiving. Car felt pretty good. With some more tuning I could be a handful in the GT2 class. I really think I'd run better in GT1 with this motor.
> 
> Ben


Ben
You'd be good comp. in GT1 with your LIPOS  LOL. That's where I'd like to see everybody. I hate to see the classes split up..


----------



## Hustler

.

Crptracer has a PM.




dasupacat said:


> Ben
> You'd be good comp. in GT1 with your LIPOS LOL. That's where I'd like to see everybody. I hate to see the classes split up..


 Although the rules might not stipulate it, I think we should try to unofficially limit who is allowed into GT2, but not limit who is allowed in GT1. I think there are about 8 or 10 guys would should be strongly discouraged from running GT2. Guys like, Brad, Phil, Karl, Seth, Shane, me, and John K. shouldn't be allowed to run GT2. But there is another group that is fast that I think should be allowed to make their own choice. Guys like David, Ken, Ben, Marshall, Phillip, Scott, Dale, Dennis, Tindall, Maroney, Eric and Matt have the skills to run GT1, but might want to opt into GT2 for whatever reason. Others like Puff, Nater, Pfeiffer, Josh B. or Larry might be encouraged to try GT2 in order to concentrate on setup more. 

Regardless of your choice, I think there will be a LOT of competition in both classes. Last season was off the chain!! The B-main was savage and a mistake in the A and you were done. That bump up really lights a fire. After driving Ben's Lousy with the 13.5 in it, I can say it will be a ton of fun. The car is a little more settled, but still racey. I think the guys that choose GT2 will have a lot of door to door action that will be controllable and therefore more exciting...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I agree with what your saying. For me, I stepped down in motor to try and give myself a chance to catch my breath and work on some fundamentals. Even if GT2 would to fail or turn into a bashfest, I think I'd stick with the 13.5 in GT1 for half the season to continue developing myself. If I can get the chassis a little better, I feel I could be consistent enough to cause some problems in GT1. The car should have some more speed in it, I couldn't get enough gear on it the other night. I have some smaller spurs coming. John gave me some ideas on setup along with a few other things I want to try. Next TnT will tell. Hopefully next time we could have some race conditions or the practice computer on to get some real feedback in numbers.

Now all I have to do is figure out which snow plow, I mean  , GT body to run........

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I agree, if the normal 'A' shoe-ins are allowed to run the GT2 then that just defeats the whole purpose. We then, might as well ALL run GT2 and I don't think to many people would agree to that.


----------



## Crptracer

*Gt?*

What exactly is GT1?


----------



## jak43

Gt 1 is what we called speed GT last year. It is a 4wd touring car, 2 door production body, Take Off cs-27 rubber tires and a 19 turn brushed or 4300 brushless motor with. Team Orion LiPos are allowed or regular NiMh 6 cell packs. The car is very much overpowered for the rubber tires and a handfull to drive, but lot's of fun. The only time you can really use all of the power of the motor is on the main straight.

Do you guys have any suggestions for 1/12 scale rules other than making Sean drag a restrictor plate behind his car? 

John


----------



## Hustler

This Mini thing just got a little more serious. Check out the link...


-Sean


----------



## sportpak

We have got to get on board. People love the lil' pink Mini!!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Yeah, But I run Mini 2 and Sean has to run Mini 1 and w all make the A


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> .
> 
> Crptracer has a PM.
> 
> Guys like, Brad, Phil, Karl, Seth, Shane, me, and John K. shouldn't be allowed to run GT2. -Sean


 I have talked everyone of these guys you mentioned and they are planning to run GT1.


----------



## sportpak

I'll take them all on with my 13.5. Results may be the same, but I'll feel faster cause the car has less attitude.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I'll take them all on with my 13.5. Results may be the same, but I'll feel faster cause the car has less attitude.
> 
> Ben


sounds like you got a little attitude.  
you going make the next Sunday test and tune, bring you foams and Sean will knock that attitude off :wave:


----------



## sportpak

I hope to. Sean good about being all nice and stuff in the pits. I've seen him well up and cry when the pitcher runs dry. Put a car on the track with him and your sure to get a fat lip.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I hope to. Sean good about being all nice and stuff in the pits. I've seen him well up and cry when the pitcher runs dry. Put a car on the track with him and your sure to get a fat lip.
> 
> Ben


What can I say? Beer needs a container, and I am just the guy for the job, but empty pitchers make me sad...  

Also, much like Vegas, what happens on the drivers stand, stays on the drivers stand. 

But I don't recall anyone talking about me being "nice" in the pits. It's usually, "Would someone shut that guy up!!"

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I think your too nice in the pits. You wrench on everyone elses stuff and neglect your own. Then on the drivers stand it's all "my car is junk!" Then I get wrecked as a result. Like I'm the chubby kid or something.:hat: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

WOW...  
nobody wants any part of discussing Sean and being nice in the same thread!!


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> WOW...
> nobody wants any part of discussing Sean and being nice in the same thread!!


I think we're still smarting from Ben's "chubby kid" comments. They hit a little too close to home 

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Chubby kids have feeling too.  What if I had a lisp?

Ben :hat:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Chubby kids have feeling too.  What if I had a lisp?
> 
> Ben :hat:


Then you'd be Nathan Lane...


----------



## jak43

Thinking about doing another test and tune on Sunday the 8th of July. Please let me know if that would work for everyone.

John


----------



## Crptracer

Im in for a test and tune...whenever the doors are open......Hey what do you guys know or think about the Schumacher MI2 ec foam spec ?


----------



## Crptracer

Has anyone seen the Mitch online or spoke to him??


----------



## Miller Time

July 8th, I'll be there.


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Has anyone seen the Mitch online or spoke to him??


Intentionally? ...no

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Nobody at the track has tried one of the Schumacher MI2's. It looks like an interesting car, but getting parts might be an issue. I know with my Yokomo that I nearly have a whole spare car as back up even though I don't break much. 

John


----------



## B-rad

Hello all! 

Glad to see there is still interest in on-road during the summer!

Anyone have any feedback on the JRX-s super ninja R?


----------



## Guest

It sucks.  Don't make the mistake we made. J/k LOL


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Glad to see there is still interest in on-road during the summer!
> 
> Anyone have any feedback on the JRX-s super ninja R?


Good hearing from you.

I'm digging it so far. Come on down this coming Tuesday and check it out. I could use some suggestions on getting it working like I need it to. I think I have it working better then my S. You drove that, so who knows how much water my last statement holds. :hat: I think Sean's scared...

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Hey Sean do you know what you get when you cross Elton John w/ a saber tooth tiger????? I dont either but you might want to keep it away from your A$$.......Anyway any advice on some good cells to purchase????


----------



## Miller Time

B-rad said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Glad to see there is still interest in on-road during the summer!
> 
> Anyone have any feedback on the JRX-s super ninja R?


Ask Sethro :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Hey Sean do you know what you get when you cross Elton John w/ a saber tooth tiger????? I dont either but you might want to keep it away from your A$$.......



 
That is great.



Ken is a wise guy today.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Is it July 8th yet.....Im ready to test and tune.....Im ready to make the long drive from Indy....I just bought an M11 for 185$ w/fm....seemed like a good deal comes w/case and some small extras......Now if I could just conquer that driving thing...Id be awesome J/K LOL.....Im looking for a good 12th scale probably 12L4 any opinons....I figure if I cant get the 1/10th wheeled aroud the track go faster and smaller......RIGHT....


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Ken is a wise guy today.
> 
> Ben


we'll see how wise I am when I show up at your door Friday


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Im looking for a good 12th scale probably 12L4 any opinons....I figure if I cant get the 1/10th wheeled aroud the track go faster and smaller......RIGHT....


I've got a nice L4 that I could deal to you, we'll talk on the 8th...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Are you coming over Friday? I can throw some brats on the grill.

Ben


----------



## jak43

The next test and tune will be Sunday, July 8. The doors will open at 9:00 with practice till 5:00. This time we might try to run some practice races if we have any interest in doing that. I've almost got my new Corally together. Just have to paint a body.

John


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> I've almost got my new Corally together. Just have to paint a body.
> 
> John


Lemme guess, Red and Petty Blue?

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Miller Time said:


> we'll see how wise I am when I show up at your door Friday





Miller Time said:


> Are you coming over Friday? I can throw some brats on the grill.
> 
> Ben


They'll be ready to eat sometime between 9:00 and 3:00...


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> They'll be ready to eat sometime between 9:00 and 3:00...


...and subject to cancellation 15 minutes before the scheduled appointment time that you had to take vacation time to meet...

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Hustler said:


> Lemme guess, Red and Petty Blue?
> 
> -Sean


Actually, I might go with the Gulf Porsche scheme (light blue and orange). Scott and I are talking about running that in GT1 this coming season.

John


----------



## fergie

Crptracer said:


> Is it July 8th yet.....Im ready to test and tune.....Im ready to make the long drive from Indy....I just bought an M11 for 185$ w/fm....seemed like a good deal comes w/case and some small extras......Now if I could just conquer that driving thing...Id be awesome J/K LOL.....Im looking for a good 12th scale probably 12L4 any opinons....I figure if I cant get the 1/10th wheeled aroud the track go faster and smaller......RIGHT....


You got PM. I have both an L4 and a CRC T-Force for sale if interested!! I may be out for the test and tune on the 8th.
Thanks, Ron Ferguson


----------



## Guest

jak43 said:


> The next test and tune will be Sunday, July 8. The doors will open at 9:00 with practice till 5:00. This time we might try to run some practice races if we have any interest in doing that. I've almost got my new Corally together. Just have to paint a body.
> 
> John


Cool. Nice to see different chassis out on the track.


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> You got PM. I have both an L4 and a CRC T-Force for sale if interested!! I may be out for the test and tune on the 8th.
> Thanks, Ron Ferguson


Ron, I wasn't aware that your religion allowed the sale of said 12th scales? I thought every car you ran had to be permanently sacrificed to the 12th scale closet god? BTW, are you ready to start going fast again after years of putting around?


-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Sean, You going to make the test-n-tune july 8th


----------



## Crptracer

*Come on July 8th*

Hey we will be bringing a schumacer Mi2 and my TC5....sounds like a good turn out allready.....Does the new guy get a 5 lap head start...Or can somebody tow me?



:thumbsup:


----------



## fergie

Hustler said:


> Ron, I wasn't aware that your religion allowed the sale of said 12th scales? I thought every car you ran had to be permanently sacrificed to the 12th scale closet god? BTW, are you ready to start going fast again after years of putting around?
> 
> 
> -Sean


 For years of putting around I was always ahead of you. lol. 

No, I'm just starting to realize that a clean garage and attic are more important now. As for closets I always saved all my sponser T shirts and U.S Indoor shirts. I'm thinking about throwing them out now. Don't you have some collector beer bottles or que sticks that you need to get rid of? Also I have to start making room for all of Cory's future baseball stuff and rc trophies. By the way the 12 year old is up to a 70 mph fastball. Remember you and I at the Wizards game? Let me know if you want to go to a Wizards game sometime. I have tickets for you. Mondays are dollar beer nights!


----------



## fergie

Crptracer said:


> Hey we will be bringing a schumacer Mi2 and my TC5....sounds like a good turn out allready.....Does the new guy get a 5 lap head start...Or can somebody tow me?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Tow? An Idea for a new class. Tandem RC. One car towing a second. The second car has no motor just steering, but still with a second driver. New meaning to team driving! Tracey & Terry F. would be fighting about who's ahead of who. I can see Tracey whipping Terry around the corner so hard the car would come back with only a bumper. I'll take B-rad. We'll find a way to get them HOOKED up, even with Cory attached as a third. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Sean, You going to make the test-n-tune july 8th


yup.



fergie said:


> For years of putting around I was always ahead of you. lol.


 Yeah, like I can argue that point...  No really, I've got nothin' to come back with against that point! 

The thing I was getting at Ron was that you were always a better mod driver than you ever were a stock driver. We're trying to start a 19T thing on Tuesday nights and I was wondering if you'd be interested in a little more HP on the *OCCASIONAL* Sunday?


fergie said:


> Tow? An Idea for a new class. Tandem RC. One car towing a second. The second car has no motor just steering, but still with a second driver. New meaning to team driving! Tracey & Terry F. would be fighting about who's ahead of who. I can see Tracey whipping Terry around the corner so hard the car would come back with only a bumper. I'll take B-rad. We'll find a way to get them HOOKED up, even with Cory attached as a third.


 Brad already tried that with me in GT this past year. Ask him how well his car handled after it left the main straight at full speed... 



fergie said:


> Don't you have some collector beer bottles or que sticks that you need to get rid of?


 No, I carry my collector beer bottle around with me everywhere I go... waste not then waist grow! ...and yeah, I have a pool stick or two... :dude:


The Duchess said:


> Let me know if you want to go to a Wizards game sometime. I have tickets for you. Mondays are dollar beer nights!


 WOW! I really had a Charlie Brown moment! You know how all of the adult voices in the Charlie Brown episodes just sound like, "Wah wah, wah-wah-wah wah..."? Fergie's post read like...


too adultish fergie said:


> Wah wah, wah-wah-wah wah. Mondays are dollar beer nights!


 Did you guys hear it too? LOL!!!

Seriously Ron, I am ALWAYS down for a Wizards game, call me...

-Sean


----------



## fergie

I will consider it. Cory's been bugging me for along time since he and I ran the 19turn crl invitational 2 years ago. My problem is not having a full heat of racers. Unlike Brad I like alot of traffic. Just like Cleveland and Josh's, 10 cars on the track at all times!!! I was suprised how well Cory handled the power. He did well except that we had to run corvette bodies so all ten of us were traction rolling at the end of the straight unless you lifted half way back. Bodies looked cool but were too top heavy. I call you about the wizards soon. Ron


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> I will consider it. Cory's been bugging me for along time since he and I ran the 19turn crl invitational 2 years ago. My problem is not having a full heat of racers. Unlike Brad I like alot of traffic. Just like Cleveland and Josh's, 10 cars on the track at all times!!! I was suprised how well Cory handled the power. He did well except that we had to run corvette bodies so all ten of us were traction rolling at the end of the straight unless you lifted half way back. Bodies looked cool but were too top heavy. I call you about the wizards soon. Ron


This Monday the 25th, dollar nite, could be good? I'd bring the wife and kids because they love the Wizards too and that means I'd behave...

About 19T, I like not separating the classes as well because making the A SHOULD be a legitimate question. But every now and then I'd like to be really scared of the car, and not because Cory has knocked off a rear tire again...

A full heat would be, Ron, Cory, Brad, Phil, Phillip, Sean, John, Scott, Ken, and Tracey. 

There, that wasn't so tough!

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

19 turn sounds good to me! I might just run 1/12th scale this year so I would love to setup a car for 19 turn or Mod and one for stock. 

As far as me not liking traffic that is only when they combine novice class with everyone else.


----------



## fergie

B-rad said:


> 19 turn sounds good to me! I might just run 1/12th scale this year so I would love to setup a car for 19 turn or Mod and one for stock.
> 
> As far as me not liking traffic that is only when they combine novice class with everyone else.


Brad,
Traffic in all kinds of racing includes people way off the pace, including Nascar. Yes, it's more fun when everyone is on the same lap but it's not realistic to think it can be that way. Besides you become even better with more obsticles. Yes, I've lost races because of a backmarker but so what. It's rc cars. Your dad said your madly in love. Will we even see much of you next season.  

Sean, 
It's not that I was better at mod then stock. I just didn't start racing stock all the time until I was in my mid forties. Remember, I gave a stock national championship to Phil because I left a motor screw loose. I was 31 then. And yes that is a full heat but it would be nice to know you had to "make the A." But I may take the small wire off my cars & try the 19t at one of the test & tunes. I don't have your number but next monday would be fine for the wizards. I have enough tickest for your whole family just call me if you have my number, or pm me yours. Ken call me if you want to go too.


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> Brad,
> Your dad said your madly in love. Will we even see much of you next season.


Yeah, but he's had the Z06 for a long time now...

I'll PM my number to you and we can talk about 19T and Monday...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

FiOS has landed. This baby is pretty fast. Extra thanks to Ken for doing the nasty attic work. FiO tv is pretty awesome too. If you can get it, get it. I saw Ken spying some super cheatin' stock motors I've been getting ready for tomorrow.


Vista is a beeeech!!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> FiOS has landed. thanks to Ken for doing the nasty attic work. ... I saw Ken spying some super cheatin' stock motors !!
> Ben


I didn't think you'd notice that spy camera in you shop's ceiling


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> I didn't think you'd notice that spy camera in you shop's ceiling



That's good for me. I've been a lap or three off your pace lately. If you try stuff I do, then maybe I have a chance.

Ben


----------



## Guest

I won't make the test and tune on the 8th. I transplanted the guts of my TypeR into my XX4WE. Wish that Tekin would come out already.


----------



## sportpak

You need to give up on that Tekin.

Ben


----------



## Guest

If I can wait for the TypeR I can wait for the Tekin brushless. It's been tough but...It's the only way I'm going brushless. It will allow the use on ANY sensored or sensorless motor and can do both brushed or brushless. The Novak is too big in my opinion. The Tekin is half the weight/size and no ugly ano. purple. You guys that already have brushless will envy it when it comes out just like I envy you know....I'm tired of tuning, cleaning, cutting motors! lol


----------



## sportpak

It does look like a sweet setup. I don't think I'd trade the last year and a half with my GTB for one. Hopefully they can get it out soon. I think there are a lot of people waiting for it.

I like the orange and purple bling.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hey Seth, 
Here's a link to that PRS gear adapter I have.

http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/browse

Click on the accessories I think. Fish around on there, you'll find it. I'm also running the "pro-lite touring" spurs they have. They look the coolest...I mean they're the most efficient.  

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Hey Seth,
> Here's a link to that PRS gear adapter I have.
> 
> http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/browse
> 
> Click on the accessories I think. Fish around on there, you'll find it. I'm also running the "pro-lite touring" spurs they have. They look the coolest...I mean they're the most efficient.
> 
> BEn


Do they come in EA3 :freak:


----------



## wallyworld

2007-8 Speed GT rules. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Speed_GT_2007_and_2008_Rules.pdf


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Do they come in EA3 :freak:


 :lol: :lol: ......


----------



## Guest

wallyworld said:


> 2007-8 Speed GT rules. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Speed_GT_2007_and_2008_Rules.pdf


Dale

I plan on using the Tekin system. Can their "stock" brushless be allowed? Anybody object to this? I plan on getting the speedo/motor combo as soon as it's released in a few weeks so I can use it in the buggy outside.

David


----------



## sportpak

We won't know how these things match up until we start running them. When running 19t, you can run a 2 year old Chameleon, or a fancy state of the art V endbell. There is a difference obviously, but having a choice will help. We didn't sign up for a SPEC class. The Mini will be SPEC.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Fact. The Novak 13.5 is faster than a Roar stock. We realized this last season. True or false?


----------



## sportpak

TRUE...speak the truth Dave...speak the truth!!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> Fact. The Novak 4300 is faster than a Roar stock. We realized this last season. True or false?


??of course the 4300 (19t equivalent) is faster then stock, I think the 13.5 is also. 
I think we should allow any 13.5 motor in stock and any 11.5 (what the 4300 is) in 19t class, regardless of manufacture.


----------



## Guest

Oops I meant to say 13.5. LoL
That's what I would hope Ken.


----------



## wallyworld

dasupacat said:


> Dale
> 
> I plan on using the Tekin system. Can their "stock" brushless be allowed? Anybody object to this? I plan on getting the speedo/motor combo as soon as it's released in a few weeks so I can use it in the buggy outside.
> 
> David


 Hi David. I think Tekin has always had a great product and still does. On the motor issue I really didn't want to approve anything that's not being sold to the public yet. When each motor is released for sale by the manufactures we would like to see them first and check them out just as a precaution.


----------



## jak43

Good night of practice last night. Ben really looks like he has his GT2 car running good with those lipo batteries. Now if he would only run a legal body  Got Nate's car running a lot better too. Just have to work on gearing that stock motor. It's good to see some new people interested in Tuesday night racing.

The Tuesday and Sunday rules are almost complete. I just have to verify the dates of the 1/12 point series.

We have a test and tune on Sunday, July 8. Hope to see a lot of the guys out there. It's a great time to really work on that touring car or 1/12 scale.

John


----------



## sportpak

That 13.5 is a lot of fun. Chassis needs some work still. Old tires and frumpy summer carpet could be a factor.

Finally got my batteries legalized. Now another year to get the bodies legalized. Rough life I tell you.

It's good to see some new meat. Guys seem pretty into it. I think their oval heads dipping into the road course scene. Either way they show a lot of potential. I good to see that kind of interest.

Scott had his Mini running. My ears are still ringing from that sweet gear noise. I'm trying some steering stuff out. I'll bring it out next time. So far I think that's the biggest pain with the car. Maybe Sean can bring his too. Mines pink you know....

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Will anybody get mad if I run a 13.5 in my 12? I'm close to pulling the trigger on it. 

Ben

update..oops...too late


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Will anybody get mad if I run a 13.5 in my 12? I'm close to pulling the trigger on it.
> 
> Ben
> 
> update..oops...too late


Brushless 1/12th scale :thumbsup: Sounds good for Tuesdays! I was hoping to run the 4300 not so much the 13.5.


----------



## sportpak

I don't know what the other guys were going to do on Tuesday. I thought they were gonna run 19/4300 on Sundays and keep Tuesdays 1 class (stock) since mod was pretty thin last year when you guys ran it.

I'll run with whomever. I wave at you ever couple laps as you go by. Why don't you stop out in a couple weeks on Tuesday. Watch all us practice.

Ben


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> Finally got my batteries legalized. Now another year to get the bodies legalized. Rough life I tell you.
> 
> 
> Ben


There goes Ben being a rebel. LOL


----------



## wallyworld

B-rad said:


> Brushless 1/12th scale :thumbsup: Sounds good for Tuesdays! I was hoping to run the 4300 not so much the 13.5.


 I'll probably be running the 19T/4300 class on tuesdays. I think we'll have a pretty good turnout for this class. Kissel should be gettig the rules up pretty soon for 1/12th.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Will anybody get mad if I run a 13.5 in my 12? I'm close to pulling the trigger on it.
> 
> Ben
> 
> update..oops...too late


I protest.........Where's my advantage if you do the same thing I do



We should have a Full 19t 1/12 field Sean, Me, Brad, Phil, John, Dale, Maroney, more?
and in stock there will be Ben, Matt, Eric, Scott, Dennis, Dave, Josh, Maybe Phil will bring Leah


----------



## sportpak

Are the Rineholes gonna run 12 this year?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Are the Rineholes gonna run 12 this year?
> 
> Ben


They'll be lucky if they run 13th and 14th this year! Oh, you meant 12th scale? ...sorry

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> They'll be lucky if they run 13th and 14th this year! Oh, you meant 12th scale? ...sorry
> 
> -Sean


   ...Your probably thinking the same thing about me...

Ben


----------



## sportpak

What time does practice start on Sunday? It might be easier for me to make that instead of Tuesday. Is it 9 or 10?

Ben


----------



## jak43

Practice on Sunday will start at 9:00. Hope a lot of guys can make it.


----------



## sportpak

jak43 said:


> Practice on Sunday will start at 9:00. Hope a lot of guys can make it.


See ya at 9.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> See ya at 9.
> 
> Ben


 ^ X2 What specifically is everyone bringing?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

GT. It's getting better. I have a few big things to try and couple little things. I might bring the Mini. I might bring the basket case 12 of mine. I'm working on getting everything plumbed on it.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> GT. It's getting better. I have a few big things to try and couple little things. I might bring the Mini. I might bring the basket case 12 of mine. I'm working on getting everything plumbed on it.


I can't even spell GT right now... I'm bringing the Mini definitely, 12th 19T, and maybe TC foam stock to fiddle with...

Wojiehowicz said that Atomic Hobbies is talking about running Speed GT on the asphalt behind their shop. Anyone else heard about this?


-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

I'm bringing T/C foam stk, 1/12 stock, speed GT, verdict is still out on 1/12 19t, but it don't look like it will be ready.


----------



## Guest

I heard about it. Sounds interesting. Anybody else know any details? Wohack should post and telll us the scoop.


----------



## sportpak

Ken, bring that Mini. We'll dial it in. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## airborn

karl was at the track on Saturday and was talking about it. I for one would love to run GT on the black top. He said it would be on Sundays. 

seth


----------



## sportpak

Good hearing from you Seth.

I would try it if I could run my Lipo batteries with you guys.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Ben,
Quit with the diet cheater. Lol :freak:


----------



## airborn

Ben,

You can run your Lipo's this is right and left racing so its kinda up to the driver to be good to have an advantage, not the batterys.

BUT YOU STILL MUST MAKE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seth


----------



## sportpak

I can do 3lbs 5oz no sweat. I've only run with John this summer so it's hard to tell where I'm at speedwise. He runs the upgraded 4300. If we stay clean he slowly drives away. He probably aint runnin Ken's top 2% cells either...yet. We know he aint showing all his cards. Will only know in Sept. when we start.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

even the top 2% aint at the same level as the nominal voltage of the cheater lipo packs. Forget the weight can we add a resistor to the speedo instead


----------



## sportpak

Welcome to the, uhhhh....FUTURE, Kenny ol' boy. LOL! 
What if I ran this body?

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMVD1&P=7

Collectively, we the club level racers drive the industry. The sooner we move along with this, the sooner it will be accepted as law. I'm just doing my part. Now follow me to the promise land.................there's room for 7 if Sean rides shotgun.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Welcome to the, uhhhh....FUTURE, Kenny ol' boy. LOL!
> What if I ran this body?
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMVD1&P=7
> 
> .................there's room for 7 if Sean rides shotgun.


8 if we leave him home.........just don't leave him guarding the beer :dude:


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> 8 if we leave him home.........just don't leave him guarding the beer :dude:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jak43

sportpak said:


> I've only run with John this summer so it's hard to tell where I'm at speedwise. He runs the upgraded 4300. If we stay clean he slowly drives away. He probably aint runnin Ken's top 2% cells either...yet. We know he aint showing all his cards. Will only know in Sept. when we start.
> 
> Ben


I know that I can pick up about .8 + per lap with better batteries from what I ran the other Tues. night. I should have a good pack to run on Sunday to compare.

John


----------



## sheath

That's not so ground breaking... I ran this body on my touring car a-way back in the day when we were rolling carpet out on the gym floor at Holland Elementary.










The picture is not my actual car, but from the Factoryworks.com website. I did find it interesting, though, that it's sitting on red carpet!!


----------



## sheath

That brings up another thought that I had the other day... Why no British Touring Car racing on Speed anymore? And you thought " Rubbin' is Racin' " was a NASCAR thing!

OK, I'm done. Back to R/C racing talk.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> That brings up another thought that I had the other day... Why no British Touring Car racing on Speed anymore? And you thought " Rubbin' is Racin' " was a NASCAR thing!


...or the Aussie Super car stuff was wicked cool too! They also used to occasionally televise the Porsche Cup idiots killing beautiful 911s. All good programs that have died because of mindless MASHCAR retards thinking their watching "rasin". These are the same people who watch the WWF for its "drama"...

I like roundy-go-round racing and the straightline stuff too like Pinks. But it's nothing compared to watching the fast guys at Road America, Lime Rock, or Brands Hatch for example. Speed televised the Mazda sedan guys at Watkins Glen last weekend on the FULL course, not the dumbed down version the Cup guys race on. It was beautiful and exciting...

-Sean


----------



## Guest

I miss WRC. That was cool.


----------



## sportpak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h0o0Uygr9w&mode=related&search=

I'd like to add Sean to that booth of race analysts, wearing the hat with the beer cans in it. :hat: priceless......

Ben


----------



## airborn

I miss watching MXC. That Kenny is great.


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> .....That Kenny is great.


Thanks :freak:


----------



## squeeker138

Seth or anyone else that is in need of a Proto. corvette body, lmk.
Pat


----------



## sportpak

Good run today. Next time the 12 might be ready for some laps. TC was real good for about 3 minutes into a run. I need to dial some of that aggression out of it. The front slices and dices. GT2 needs to look out.....

Once I get the factory battery ride details worked out 12th will be dialed too.

Ben


----------



## sheath

Where do I get the Scion XB body?


----------



## sportpak

B-rad has a PM...

Sean's a nerd.

Bne


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Sean's a nerd.
> 
> Bne


Maybe so Bne, but at least I can spell my own name...:tongue:

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> B-rad has a PM...
> 
> Sean's a nerd.
> 
> Bne


Replied


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Replied


Where's the frickin' love man....sheesh  .

BEn


----------



## Miller Time

See Ben, you ask for loving from B-rad and the thread dies a painfully death!


----------



## sportpak

Strange how it goes cold and black suddenly.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h0o0Uygr9w&mode=related&search=
> 
> I'd like to add Sean to that booth of race analysts, wearing the hat with the beer cans in it. :hat: priceless......
> 
> Ben


It would be like Cotton McKnight and Pepper Brooks in Dodgeball on ESPN 8 "The Ocho". 

-Sean 










Cotton McKnight: We haven't seen Average Joe's yet. They haven't made it to the court. It could be a psychological ploy, or something worse.
Pepper Brooks: They're definitely not on the court. Their absence is noticeable.

Cotton McKnight: I'm being told that Average Joe's doesn't have enough players and will be forfeiting the championship match.
Pepper Brooks: It's a bold strategy, Cott. Let's see if it pays off for 'em.

 Cotton McKnight: Looks like it's gonna be a two-on-one, a menage trois of pain.
 Pepper Brooks: Usually you pay double for that kind of action, Cotton..
 
Cotton McKnight: Ladies and gentlemen, prepare to witness the greatest happening in sport: sudden-death dodgeball. 
 Pepper Brooks: Pepper needs new shorts!


----------



## convikt

maybe "the ocho" could cover a race or 2 for Summit


----------



## sheath

Sean, you have a PM


----------



## airborn

I felt like Pepper Brooks all day SAT/SUN, I just wish I could look that good.


----------



## sportpak

I thought it was classic when you choked on the french fry after seeing your first tripple of the day.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

We will be closed this friday. If anyone needs anything from the Raceway or Hobby Shop be sure to stop by thursday. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## airborn

hey Karl. Whats the juice on Sunday pavement?

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> hey Karl. Whats the juice on Sunday pavement?
> 
> seth


No Seth, it's ice cream...


----------



## Crptracer

How many guys are gonna run on karls park-o-lot??? Is this gonna be a normal event up there or a one shot deal to test it out...


----------



## Crptracer

Sean is that the ice cream that Mitch was holding until he saw you stealing his chassis.....Thats so sad what a waste of good ice cream....If you look closely at the pic in the lower righthand corner you can see Mitch's shadow as he has fallen to his knees and is screaming out through the tears why Sean why what did I ever do to you? As Sean waves the chassis in the air and with a devious laugh disapears into thin air screaming no more tweak no more tweak HAhaHaha............


----------



## The Commish

Crptracer said:


> Sean is that the ice cream that Mitch was holding until he saw you stealing his chassis.....Thats so sad what a waste of good ice cream....If you look closely at the pic in the lower righthand corner you can see Mitch's shadow as he has fallen to his knees and is screaming out through the tears why Sean why what did I ever do to you? As Sean waves the chassis in the air and with a devious laugh disapears into thin air screaming no more tweak no more tweak HAhaHaha............


Thank you. Does counsel for the Defense wish to cross examine? 

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## Crptracer

Where is the Hustler.....Will there be no rebutle......Will he not defend himself,is he going to sit back with his evil grin and giggle with his hands in a diamond shape tapping his fingers together and whispering the words EXCELLENT....All the while awaiting his next victim....I say yes ladies and getelmen of the jury the Hustler is guilty of all these things.....The proof is in the picture.........But we all would have done the same thing in the name of chassis stiffness....However are hearts go out to Mitch who was wronged.....But its still funny...


----------



## Dewey-Cheatham

The Commish said:


> Thank you. Does counsel for the Defense wish to cross examine?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Vic Mackey


Yes, thank you your Honor. Mr. Crptracer, you say the accused waved the chassis in the air, exclaiming, "No more tweak, no more tweak..." Yet, my client is a lifetime charter member of the Tweak Anti-Defimation League, or TADL for short. Were you aware that Mr. Hustler was this civically minded? Did you know that he has made it his mission to help tweaked chassis cars all over the country?...

Robert Howe, Attorney at Law
Dewey, Cheatham & Howe Attorneys


----------



## Dewey-Cheatham

Crptracer said:


> Where is the Hustler.....Will there be no rebutle......Will he not defend himself,is he going to sit back with his evil grin and giggle with his hands in a diamond shape tapping his fingers together and whispering the words EXCELLENT....All the while awaiting his next victim....I say yes ladies and getelmen of the jury the Hustler is guilty of all these things.....The proof is in the picture.........But we all would have done the same thing in the name of chassis stiffness....However are hearts go out to Mitch who was wronged.....But its still funny...


Your Honor, I object Mr. Crptracer's comments are out of line.

Mr. Crptracer, Please direct all questions to me, Robert Howe. I am Mr. Hustler's legal representation through these proceedings. Mr. Hustler is required to maintain silence until Honorable Judge Mackey has made a ruling.


----------



## Hustler

Excellent Smithers!


----------



## kgwomack

Hi guys just to let everyone know. I had hopes of getting a scoring system lined up for Sundays first Atomic Hobbies Outdoor Touring Car race. But things have fallen through as of right now. We are however planning on having the track up and available for practice and test and tune. So come on out on Sunday. We will start at around 12:00. I will post the latest Saturday night to let everyone know the situtation. If you are planning on driving here from out of town check here Saturday night.

John at Atomic hobbies has said that he will most likely get a scoring system soon. Anyone that has seen the parking lot will agree with me that it will be a great place to run. I foresee some great action in the very near future.

Karl


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> Hi guys just to let everyone know. I had hopes of getting a scoring system lined up for Sundays first Atomic Hobbies Outdoor Touring Car race. But things have fallen through as of right now. We are however planning on having the track up and available for practice and test and tune. So come on out on Sunday. We will start at around 12:00. I will post the latest Saturday night to let everyone know the situtation. If you are planning on driving here from out of town check here Saturday night.
> 
> John at Atomic hobbies has said that he will most likely get a scoring system soon. Anyone that has seen the parking lot will agree with me that it will be a great place to run. I foresee some great action in the very near future.
> 
> Karl


Karl, you'll have to clean up Mitch's cry baby ice cream cone before I'll let my 415 touch that asphalt...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Kg....Have you seen robotronics system for lap counting yet....Its like 400$ and comes w/3or4 transponders....not sure if it will be able to pickup amb but for the price hell you could probably provide transponders and I think they are much smaller...just a thought...

Steve from Indy....


----------



## Crptracer

Your Honor .....I retract my last statement......But I was under the impression that we were allowed a closing statement but I digress.....Hustler please refrain from any comments about my client being a cry baby....It has come to my attention that he had som debris in his retinal area which produced a tear like substance...


----------



## Crptracer

Sir do not remove that cone until these proceedings have closed that is vital evidence for my case....Plus we dont want any ice cream to get on that stolen chassis...


----------



## Crptracer

I must leave you gentelmen and Sean....As I am in need of some adult refreshment from a local establishment but I shall check back in later for the verdict......My client shall be in attendece on the 29th Sean.........GoooOD DAAY


----------



## sportpak

If anybody talks to Dennis, tell him I have the weight he needs done for him. I won't make this Tuesday, but will be there the 29th for sure if he wants to pick it up.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: Ghetto
> Posts: 772
> 
> Ben


Correction, we do not live in the Ghetto: 
It is the 'Historic South Side' :dude: 

If Dennis needs the weight I'll pick it up and get it to him Tuesday


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Correction, we do not live in the Ghetto:
> It is the 'Historic South Side' :dude:
> 
> If Dennis needs the weight I'll pick it up and get it to him Tuesday


I agree with Ken, the South Bronx knows ghetto, Fort Wayne does not...

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

OK guy here is the scoop on Sunday. I was able to get alot of the track layout done today. I will be at the track by 11am to finish the track. No scoring system as of yet. So, it will be a test and tune day. I am also open for suggestions with regards to layout. So come on out and check it out. Run a couple of packs. 

Karl.


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> I agree with Ken, the South Bronx knows ghetto, Fort Wayne does not...
> 
> -Sean



Dude, that's my house! Ken lives just upstairs from me.
I'll edit my location. Being politically correct is thread edicate.
Ben

Karl, how much $ you gonna charge to race/practice?


----------



## kgwomack

No charge for todays test and tune. Race fees are tenitively set at $15.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

We have virtually no pit space inside currently, but that may change. So bring a card table, chair, cover if desired. It will be outside pitting for now. We do have electric and facilities.

Karl


----------



## sportpak

By facilities, do you mean you have a can?

Maybe you should start your own thread and quit highjacking this one.  

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

Hi everyone. Just wanted to touch base about yesterdays events. We had a couple people show for the test and tune. Even without any traction compound down, traction was suprisingly good. Next week will be even better. I will have the track complete. I should know more about scoring system situation.

Thanks,

Karl


----------



## airborn

corvette + rubber tires + black top = the most fun I have had all summer.

seth


----------



## convikt

airborn said:


> corvette + rubber tires + black top = the most fun I have had all summer.
> 
> seth




That was awesome, I see myself getting hooked


----------



## Miller Time

airborn said:


> corvette + rubber tires + black top = the most fun I have had all summer.
> 
> seth


Sounds like you finnally found a GOOD use for rubber tires :wave:


----------



## kgwomack

Miller Time said:


> Sounds like you finnally found a GOOD use for rubber tires :wave:


Come on out on Sunday to play. Another test and tune day. Track will be complete, except for scoring system.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Yeah Ken, you'll have to pick up another 007 so you can have a rub/asphault, rub/carpet, and a foam/carpet car.

Hey Karl, can we run Minis? I might be in for that.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Yeah Ken, you'll have to pick up another 007 so you can have a rub/asphault, rub/carpet, and a foam/carpet car.
> 
> Ben


Please don't Ben, Ken is having enough troubles with the 42 cars he is currently trying to maintain... or is that John?




sportpak said:


> Hey Karl, can we run Minis? I might be in for that.
> 
> Ben


Now there's an idea...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Please don't Ben, Ken is having enough troubles with the 42 cars he is currently trying to maintain... or is that John?
> 
> -Sean


You may be thinking of someone else.... :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## kgwomack

Run what yah brung......for test and tune.

Karl


----------



## hacker3

I think it was said before get your own thread Womack or is it Wojack your thread if you let me ha ha.....not to crack on ya but do you guys play games B4 racing or after ha ha.....

-Tracey 
oh and I have no scoring system either...


----------



## Hustler

hacker3 said:


> I think it was said before... I have no scoring system either...


That's what all the chicks say about you Tracey! 

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

yes its true I'm like Don Whan.. you know the chicks donwhan no part of me.

-Tracey


----------



## Hustler

hacker3 said:


> yes its true I'm like Don Whan.. you know the chicks donwhan no part of me.
> 
> -Tracey


LMFAO!!!!!:lol: That's awesome Tracey!! You almost got me in trouble at work because I laughed so hard people knew I was goofing off...

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

glad I could help.


----------



## kgwomack

hacker3 said:


> I think it was said before.................I have no scoring system either...


LOL that's funny, but we all knew this already.......... You are on the road to recovery now though. You finally admitted you have a problem.

Karl


----------



## wallyworld

Hi Karl. You need to stop by the raceway and clear your stuff off the table it's on. We will need to use it soon.


----------



## kgwomack

No problem, I'll pick it up this week.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> No problem, I'll pick it up this week.
> 
> Karl :thumbsup:


What???!!!?? The thread I started for you wasn't good enough? Punk!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Now THIS is where GT should be headed!!

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Hustler said:


> Now THIS is where GT should be headed!!
> 
> -Sean


I thought that was Ben's new body for the mini.

John


----------



## sportpak

Paint it pink and it's all mine.

Mini + this battery http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSFS8&P=7
= 60 minute main!

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Just a reminder. The rules for Tuesday Night Speed GT are at the raceway just outside the Hobby Shop or online here. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Speed_GT_2007_and_2008_Rules.pdf


----------



## wallyworld

Sean asked if he could run the Cadillac CTS-V body. Since they run it in the real GT series I told him we could make that body an exception. I just hope he doesn't pimp it out with big chrome wheels and a hydraulic suspension ( gives me a headache watching those front ends bouncing up and down). :drunk:


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Sean asked if he could run the Cadillac CTS-V body. Since they run it in the real GT series I told him we could make that body an exception. I just hope he doesn't pimp it out with big chrome wheels and a hydraulic suspension ( gives me a headache watching those front ends bouncing up and down). :drunk:


You know Xibit is comin' to Pimp my Grasshopper!!! It's on like Donkey Kong.... 

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> You know Xibit is comin' to Pimp my Grasshopper!!! It's on like Donkey Kong....
> 
> -Sean


:freak:.........


----------



## sportpak

Vanilla face Sean is in the hizlle.....


----------



## Miller Time

Whom all is planning to run Tuesday and what classes?


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Whom all is planning to run Tuesday and what classes?


Evidently Xzibit will be done by then, so I'll have a pimped out 415 and a 12th...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I'll be stuck on nights next week. I plan to run Saturday. I'll have some stuff to wrench on I hope.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Everyone thats not racing in next weekends Factory Tracks Race needs to clear their stuff off the tables this weekend so we can use them as we're expecting a large turn out.


----------



## sportpak

Pack the house Dale!

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

In preperation for the Factory Tracks race saturday there will be no test and tune tuesday evening. I appreciate everyones understanding on this.


----------



## sportpak

Since when is offroad more important then onroad....you've got nerve Dale. :devil: 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Since when is offroad more important then onroad....you've got nerve Dale. :devil:
> 
> Ben


easy Sportpak....let the little boys play in their dirt pile


----------



## B-rad

Miller Time said:


> easy Sportpak....let the little boys play in their dirt pile


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sheath

The Summit Raceway August Race Calendar is now posted on the website. Just click on the link at the left side of the home page at www.summitrcraceway.com
Check out what's up, and what's coming up!


----------



## scorgon

Miller Time said:


> easy Sportpak....let the little boys play in their dirt pile


Don't be threatened with our dirt pile, until we can get it moved inside for the winter, then be threatened.:devil:


----------



## sportpak

This thread might be getting a little long in the tooth. When are we going to kick off the 07/08 thread?

BEn


----------



## sportpak

scorgon said:


> Don't be threatened with our dirt pile, until we can get it moved inside for the winter, then be threatened.:devil:


That is just plain crazy talk. It would be fun though.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> That is just plain crazy talk. It would be fun though.
> 
> Ben


  ... :drunk: ...  ...  ........... Na-a-a-a-h!


----------



## redbaron

Miller Time said:


> easy Sportpak....let the little boys play in their dirt pile


Your lucky I'm a nice guy!


----------

